# Chat about the "Deals" thread



## janiesea3

But since there's supposed to be "No Chat" on that thread, I thought I'd post it here.

Mall of Georgia
Marissa or Lauren are the 2 SA's I've dealt with most frequently.

770-614-7726

Good Luck!


----------



## keishapie1973

janiesea3 said:


> But since there's supposed to be "No Chat" on that thread, I thought I'd post it here.
> 
> Mall of Georgia
> Marissa or Lauren are the 2 SA's I've dealt with most frequently.
> 
> 770-614-7726
> 
> Good Luck!



Yes, we need a sticky just for discussing the deals.  Sometimes, someone else's deal alerts me to a possible deal.......


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> But since there's supposed to be "No Chat" on that thread, I thought I'd post it here.
> 
> Mall of Georgia
> Marissa or Lauren are the 2 SA's I've dealt with most frequently.
> 
> 770-614-7726
> 
> Good Luck!



Lauren is very sweet!  She sold me a Selma and shipped it to me and sent me pics!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> But since there's supposed to be "No Chat" on that thread, I thought I'd post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Mall of Georgia
> 
> Marissa or Lauren are the 2 SA's I've dealt with most frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 770-614-7726
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!




I couldn't find the wallet  got the selma though


----------



## Swanky

I made this the Chat thread for deals!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies is a wallet a good deal if it's $86?


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Ladies is a wallet a good deal if it's $86?



Depends on which one?


----------



## janiesea3

Got the black Grayson I've been searching for (on sale) and a Jet Set Satchel in Dark Khaki on sale @ Belk... Got both bags for $372!! Now I SERIOUSLY Need to stop the madness!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Ladies is a wallet a good deal if it's $86?




Check out Belks and their deal first... You might find one cheaper!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Check out Belks and their deal first... You might find one cheaper!




Ugh I wish I had a belks card to order or another 15% off coupon


----------



## AirJewels

designer.deals said:


> Ugh I wish I had a belks card to order or another 15% off coupon



Try 99354.  It's good for an extra 15% off and I don't think you have to be a Belk cardholder.


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> Try 99354.  It's good for an extra 15% off and I don't think you have to be a Belk cardholder.




I did it doesn't work .


----------



## acm1134

On belks deal there was supposed to be an additional % off for being a card holder but has anyone else had a problem with that ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> On belks deal there was supposed to be an additional % off for being a card holder but has anyone else had a problem with that ?




I'm not sure on belk but I was able to have nordstrom to price match it


----------



## lucydee

AirJewels said:


> Try 99354.  It's good for an extra 15% off and I don't think you have to be a Belk cardholder.



Thank you AirJewels for posting this code!
It works online and you don't have to be a belk cardholder.
I was able to order wallet last night. 
Thanks again!


----------



## jojon21

lucydee said:


> Thank you AirJewels for posting this code!
> It works online and you don't have to be a belk cardholder.
> I was able to order wallet last night.
> Thanks again!



This code didn't work for me - the additional discount shows all the way thru until the final page, then it removes it.  Glad you got your matching wallet at a great price!


----------



## fieldsinspring

That is what happened to me, no matter which code I found, it would take off the discount and then in the last screen with payment it would make it back to the original sale price. I ended up having Nordstrom price match it. 




jojon21 said:


> This code didn't work for me - the additional discount shows all the way thru until the final page, then it removes it.  Glad you got your matching wallet at a great price!


----------



## jojon21

Does anyone know if the Macy's "workit" code will be enabled again sometime?


----------



## lucydee

jojon21 said:


> This code didn't work for me - the additional discount shows all the way thru until the final page, then it removes it.  Glad you got your matching wallet at a great price!



I wonder why it removed it for you.  Mine took the discount off and the 15 came off at the total paid too.


----------



## Kdemarco

designer.deals said:


> Ladies is a wallet a good deal if it's $86?


Yes very !


----------



## xseriox

I'm looking to purchase another hamilton saffiano n/s, does anyone have any good sale deals? Especially around NYC?


----------



## adeeeeezy

I know Macy's is having their VIP sale soon...in a week or so! I know it works for the MK bags as well. I believe it's 25% off.


----------



## acm1134

Do department store websites have a schedule that they use when they put new things on sale ?


----------



## acm1134

I saw someone lost about Macy's doing a super sale this Saturday. Anyone know if you can use a 20% off coupon as well ?


----------



## acm1134

So went to Macy's today for heir super sale and was disappointed to see they really didn't have anything good on clearance. Also stopped by belk hoping they would have some good bags but ended up leaving with a cross body !


----------



## elianachic

acm1134 said:


> I saw someone lost about Macy's doing a super sale this Saturday. Anyone know if you can use a 20% off coupon as well ?



I tired using that 20% off coupon and the SA said she couldn't use it w/o the promo code. I am holding out for March 19th, the 25% off sale.


----------



## acm1134

elianachic said:


> I tired using that 20% off coupon and the SA said she couldn't use it w/o the promo code. I am holding out for March 19th, the 25% off sale.



I didn't even try it today since I didn't see anything I liked ! I'm glad you posted when the 25% starts ! Will that be their friends and family sale ?


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> So went to Macy's today for heir super sale and was disappointed to see they really didn't have anything good on clearance. Also stopped by belk hoping they would have some good bags but ended up leaving with a cross body !



Yes, I made a trip to my Macy's and was also horribly disappointed. There was nothing on clearance of interest. They were only offering an additional 15% off for card holders. I was there shortly after they opened wishing that I had stayed home in my pajamas.....


----------



## elianachic

acm1134 said:


> I didn't even try it today since I didn't see anything I liked ! I'm glad you posted when the 25% starts ! Will that be their friends and family sale ?



I believe it was called the VIP sale. I didn't see much today either, I am torn between getting a bigger bag to fit my MacbookPro 13" or a small cross body for going out. hmmm decisions..


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I didn't even try it today since I didn't see anything I liked ! I'm glad you posted when the 25% starts ! Will that be their friends and family sale ?



I was under the impression it was supposed to start yesterday. I hope this new info is correct.


----------



## elianachic

AuntJulie said:


> I was under the impression it was supposed to start yesterday. I hope this new info is correct.




Yesterday they had a 15% off Saturday sale. I would check with your local Macy's if you're unsure.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Our Macys is doing a Saturday sale 3/7/2014-3/9/2014


----------



## carterazo

Macy's has been doing presale with the 25% off  all handbags even off of clearance items.  You just can't take the bag with you until March 19.  At least that is what I was told early last week at my local Macy's.  They had some good stuff on clearance but it was all either in a color I already have or a size I don't want.  Maybe they stopped the presale due to super sale Saturday?  I would ask again during the week.  

I am seriously considering asking Nordstrom's if they'll match the coupon.  Macy's doesn't have the medium Sutton in a color I like.


----------



## elianachic

carterazo said:


> Macy's has been doing presale with the 25% off  all handbags even off of clearance items.  You just can't take the bag with you until March 19.  At least that is what I was told early last week at my local Macy's.  They had some good stuff on clearance but it was all either in a color I already have or a size I don't want.  Maybe they stopped the presale due to super sale Saturday?  I would ask again during the week.
> 
> I am seriously considering asking Nordstrom's if they'll match the coupon.  Macy's doesn't have the medium Sutton in a color I like.




That's what they were doing at my Macy's too! But I ran into the same issue. Couldn't find anything I really wanted. :/


----------



## ubo22

carterazo said:


> Macy's has been doing presale with the 25% off  all handbags even off of clearance items.  You just can't take the bag with you until March 19.  At least that is what I was told early last week at my local Macy's.  They had some good stuff on clearance but it was all either in a color I already have or a size I don't want.  Maybe they stopped the presale due to super sale Saturday?  I would ask again during the week.
> 
> I am seriously considering asking Nordstrom's if they'll match the coupon.  Macy's doesn't have the medium Sutton in a color I like.


Can anyone get the Macy's March 19th VIP Sale 25% off price on presale?


----------



## janiesea3

ubo22 said:


> Can anyone get the Macy's March 19th VIP Sale 25% off price on presale?




I think you have to be a Macys cardholder, maybe?


----------



## ubo22

janiesea3 said:


> I think you have to be a Macys cardholder, maybe?


Too bad.  I'm not a cardholder.


----------



## willyjenny2007

carterazo said:


> Macy's has been doing presale with the 25% off  all handbags even off of clearance items.  You just can't take the bag with you until March 19.  At least that is what I was told early last week at my local Macy's.  They had some good stuff on clearance but it was all either in a color I already have or a size I don't want.  Maybe they stopped the presale due to super sale Saturday?  I would ask again during the week.
> 
> I am seriously considering asking Nordstrom's if they'll match the coupon.  Macy's doesn't have the medium Sutton in a color I like.


Have you try ? Will Nordstrom match the coupon with Macys? If yes let me know 
Thanks a lot


----------



## nhung832

willyjenny2007 said:


> Have you try ? Will Nordstrom match the coupon with Macys? If yes let me know
> Thanks a lot



Yes nordstrom does price match macys 25% and mk stores!!


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> Have you try ? Will Nordstrom match the coupon with Macys? If yes let me know
> 
> Thanks a lot




I don't think so until they see the coupon has taken effect cuz right now it's just presale but it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## nhung832

Nordstrom just honor macys 25% off. I just bought navy dressy large. Cant wait till it comes!!


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Nordstrom just honor macys 25% off. I just bought navy dressy large. Cant wait till it comes!!




Medium? Imma try tonight then !


----------



## janiesea3

nhung832 said:


> Nordstrom just honor macys 25% off. I just bought navy dressy large. Cant wait till it comes!!





Nice find!! Post pics when you get it!!


----------



## AuntJulie

nhung832 said:


> Nordstrom just honor macys 25% off. I just bought navy dressy large. Cant wait till it comes!!



How did you get them to price match during the presale?  Did you Macys send you a coupon that you could show Nordstrom's?


----------



## nhung832

AuntJulie said:


> How did you get them to price match during the presale?  Did you Macys send you a coupon that you could show
> 
> I just told the sa that macys having a presale 25% off.  It wont be offical till mar 19 And sa that fine she'll honor it. I love nordstrom!!


----------



## carterazo

ubo22 said:


> Can anyone get the Macy's March 19th VIP Sale 25% off price on presale?



Yes, anyone.  YOu don't have to use the Macy's card to get it.  I just got a card in the mail and it mentioned this.  Also, on March 19, it becomes 20% off.  

If you're interested, I think you should go by and ask any of the ladies in the handbag section.

HTH!


----------



## AuntJulie

carterazo said:


> Yes, anyone.  YOu don't have to use the Macy's card to get it.  I just got a card in the mail and it mentioned this.  Also, on March 19, it becomes 20% off.
> 
> If you're interested, I think you should go by and ask any of the ladies in the handbag section.
> 
> HTH!



Bummer, we don't have a Macys here. I buy online from them a lot too and they never send me sales cards.


----------



## carterazo

willyjenny2007 said:


> Have you try ? Will Nordstrom match the coupon with Macys? If yes let me know
> Thanks a lot



I will take a look later this week.  I just got the coupon in the mail that talks about the presale. I might also go by Lord & Taylor.  Mostly, I'm just looking for the right bag in the right color.  Not sure who has it and if the y will agree to match.


----------



## ubo22

carterazo said:


> Yes, anyone.  YOu don't have to use the Macy's card to get it.  I just got a card in the mail and it mentioned this.  Also, on March 19, it becomes 20% off.
> 
> If you're interested, I think you should go by and ask any of the ladies in the handbag section.
> 
> HTH!


Thanks so much.  I'll check it out.


----------



## nhung832

carterazo said:


> I will take a look later this week.  I just got the coupon in the mail that talks about the presale. I might also go by Lord & Taylor.  Mostly, I'm just looking for the right bag in the right color.  Not sure who has it and if the y will agree to match.



I went to lord and Taylor today they dont do price matching no more that what the sa told me.


----------



## carterazo

AuntJulie said:


> Bummer, we don't have a Macys here. I buy online from them a lot too and they never send me sales cards.



I don't think you need the sales card to get the sale.  The lady who approached me at the store had no clue if I own a Macy's card or not.  (I think I got the sales card because I have the Macy's card.) 

I think it would be worth it to ask about this on the  phone- their customer service is really good.  Don't know if they have a chat service during certain hours of the day.


----------



## carterazo

nhung832 said:


> I went to lord and Taylor today they dont do price matching no more that what the sa told me.



Good to know this.  Thanks!


----------



## lucydee

I was at macys last night and did a presale to be picked up on the 19th.
you dont have to use macys card,  you can use anything.
saw grommet selma 40 off plus an additional 25 for presale.
great deals end today for the one day sale.
Also saw totes, brown snake selma, denim hamilton, jet set tote and others at 40/25.


----------



## nhung832

lucydee said:


> I was at macys last night and did a presale to be picked up on the 19th.
> you dont have to use macys card,  you can use anything.
> saw grommet selma 40 off plus an additional 25 for presale.
> great deals end today for the one day sale.
> Also saw totes, brown snake selma, denim hamilton, jet set tote and others at 40/25.



How did you get 40 off on the clearance items? Plus 25%?


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> I was at macys last night and did a presale to be picked up on the 19th.
> you dont have to use macys card,  you can use anything.
> saw grommet selma 40 off plus an additional 25 for presale.
> great deals end today for the one day sale.
> Also saw totes, brown snake selma, denim hamilton, jet set tote and others at 40/25.




My SA didn't wanna do the presale on it


----------



## nhung832

I found a macys coupon online for 20% spinwin. It says 20% off regular or clearance items. Can this use on mk bags?


----------



## elianachic

lucydee said:


> I was at macys last night and did a presale to be picked up on the 19th.
> you dont have to use macys card,  you can use anything.
> saw grommet selma 40 off plus an additional 25 for presale.
> great deals end today for the one day sale.
> Also saw totes, brown snake selma, denim hamilton, jet set tote and others at 40/25.




That's a sweet deal! I need to make a trip to macys soon!


----------



## willyjenny2007

lucydee said:


> I was at macys last night and did a presale to be picked up on the 19th.
> you dont have to use macys card,  you can use anything.
> saw grommet selma 40 off plus an additional 25 for presale.
> great deals end today for the one day sale.
> Also saw totes, brown snake selma, denim hamilton, jet set tote and others at 40/25.



Yesterday is a One day sale of Macy's and all sale MK bags will on sale 40% but they can not combine with coupon 25% of pre-sale
Its depend on your SA,maybe if she's agree she will do it manually by hand on computer


----------



## AuntJulie

willyjenny2007 said:


> Yesterday is a One day sale of Macy's and all sale MK bags will on sale 40% but they can not combine with coupon 25% of pre-sale
> 
> Its depend on your SA,maybe if she's agree she will do it manually by hand on computer




So the sale is over?


----------



## lucydee

willyjenny2007 said:


> Yesterday is a One day sale of Macy's and all sale MK bags will on sale 40% but they can not combine with coupon 25% of pre-sale
> Its depend on your SA,maybe if she's agree she will do it manually by hand on computer



All New York Macys stores are allowing for you to do presale of 25 off with the one day sale of 40 off.
Several girls in my office did it last night and then today.
They each went to the macys in their borough and got the deal.


----------



## lucydee

nhung832 said:


> How did you get 40 off on the clearance items? Plus 25%?



Macys had preview day yesterday today is one day sale, lots of beautiful bags and wallets are 40 off in store and you can do vip presale for additional 25 off but not online. Instore only!


----------



## willyjenny2007

AuntJulie said:


> So the sale is over?


Not yet , it will be end on tonight at 11 Pm


----------



## ubo22

willyjenny2007 said:


> Not yet , it will be end on tonight at 11 Pm


I checked it out, but didn't see anything that I wanted.  I'm really holding out for a sale on the Large Selma Satchel in Sapphire.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> All New York Macys stores are allowing for you to do presale of 25 off with the one day sale of 40 off.
> 
> Several girls in my office did it last night and then today.
> 
> They each went to the macys in their borough and got the deal.




Imma have to tell my Macy's that because they won't do it


----------



## ubo22

I just found my Large Selma Satchel in Sapphire at Bloomingdale's.  I found the last one in my area by going to my local store and having them check the online store inventory.  It is being shipped to me from NJ.  I got the Bloomingdale's LoyalList discount going on until March 23rd ($50 off for my price point), triple LoyalList points, and free shipping.  Yeah!  I think this one will complete my Selma collection.


----------



## janiesea3

ubo22 said:


> I just found my Large Selma Satchel in Sapphire at Bloomingdale's.  I found the last one in my area by going to my local store and having them check the online store inventory.  It is being shipped to me from NJ.  I got the Bloomingdale's LoyalList discount going on until March 23rd ($50 off for my price point), triple LoyalList points, and free shipping.  Yeah!  I think this one will complete my Selma collection.



And what a great one to finish with! Congrats!!!! Show pics when you get her!


----------



## Patlynn42

I have a question, I know Macy's is having a presale until Tuesday, if there is a bag online that is not in the stores, can an SA order it from online and can I still get the 25% for the presale or does the item have to be available in the store?


----------



## janiesea3

Patlynn42 said:


> I have a question, I know Macy's is having a presale until Tuesday, if there is a bag online that is not in the stores, can an SA order it from online and can I still get the 25% for the presale or does the item have to be available in the store?




Yes!! That's what I did yesterday w/the Sophie bag... They only had white, but the SA ordered me the "cedar" with the 25% off!


----------



## Patlynn42

janiesea3 said:


> Yes!! That's what I did yesterday w/the Sophie bag... They only had white, but the SA ordered me the "cedar" with the 25% off!



That's good!  I "chatted" with the online MK expert from Macy's, she told me it's up to the individual stores, so hoping the one I'm going to will do it!  Thanks.


----------



## janiesea3

Patlynn42 said:


> That's good!  I "chatted" with the online MK expert from Macy's, she told me it's up to the individual stores, so hoping the one I'm going to will do it!  Thanks.




Well, if not, call the Mall of Georgia Macy's!! That's the one that helped me!


----------



## ubo22

janiesea3 said:


> And what a great one to finish with! Congrats!!!! Show pics when you get her!


Thanks.  I'll post pictures of my Selma family after my last "baby" arrives.


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Well, if not, call the Mall of Georgia Macy's!! That's the one that helped me!



So what percent discount did you get off?  25% since its a new bag not on sale?  Does the extra 40% off apply to bags already on sale?

I don't have a Macys here. I wonder if the SA will do it for me over the phone.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> So what percent discount did you get off?  25% since its a new bag not on sale?  Does the extra 40% off apply to bags already on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Macys here. I wonder if the SA will do it for me over the phone.




Yes, just 25%...they didn't have anything 40% off when I went Saturday...  I'll bet they'd help over the phone!! A sale is a sale!


----------



## Patlynn42

janiesea3 said:


> Well, if not, call the Mall of Georgia Macy's!! That's the one that helped me!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## vixan

So how does the Macys sale work?  Is it a Macys card holder sale?  Or is it for everyone?


----------



## willyjenny2007

Did anyone try come to Nordstrom to ask about this promo?will they accept matching price with Macys?


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's for everyone 




vixan said:


> So how does the Macys sale work?  Is it a Macys card holder sale?  Or is it for everyone?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom does price match. 
I've found it easiest to call the store and tell the SA that Macy's or whomever is having 25% off- they just order it on the phone without doing all the searching that their online does. 




willyjenny2007 said:


> Did anyone try come to Nordstrom to ask about this promo?will they accept matching price with Macys?


----------



## vixan

Is there a coupon code online?  I don't like dealing with Macy's SAs anymore.. online only for me


----------



## fieldsinspring

My reply was regarding Nordstrom and price matching. If you just want to do it through Macy's, the presale is 25% off and then the regular sale will be 20% off. 



vixan said:


> Is there a coupon code online?  I don't like dealing with Macy's SAs anymore.. online only for me


----------



## xseriox

When is the presale over?


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> My reply was regarding Nordstrom and price matching. If you just want to do it through Macy's, the presale is 25% off and then the regular sale will be 20% off.



But in store only, right?


----------



## carterazo

vixan said:


> Is there a coupon code online?  I don't like dealing with Macy's SAs anymore.. online only for me



The 25% is online now code BAGS.  Only problem is you have to buy two or more.  Booo!


----------



## acm1134

You can add a purse then add a wallet and they will give you 25% off ! It's a little cheaper that way


----------



## vixan

carterazo said:


> The 25% is online now code BAGS.  Only problem is you have to buy two or more.  Booo!



Yay! Thanks  now I have to swing this by the Hubs.. it HAS to be two or more ha


----------



## ubo22

Airjewels just posted "Macy's online has two codes that work on MK right now.  BAGS gets you 25% off when you purchase 2 or more bags or wallets and VIP gets you 20% off your purchase." in the no chat deals thread.


----------



## ubo22

vixan said:


> Is there a coupon code online?  I don't like dealing with Macy's SAs anymore.. online only for me


Airjewels just posted "Macy's online has two codes that work on MK right now.  BAGS gets you 25% off when you purchase 2 or more bags or wallets and VIP gets you 20% off your purchase." in the no chat deals thread.


----------



## vixan

ubo22 said:


> Airjewels just posted "Macy's online has two codes that work on MK right now.  BAGS gets you 25% off when you purchase 2 or more bags or wallets and VIP gets you 20% off your purchase." in the no chat deals thread.



Thanks so much!


----------



## willyjenny2007

fieldsinspring said:


> Nordstrom does price match.
> I've found it easiest to call the store and tell the SA that Macy's or whomever is having 25% off- they just order it on the phone without doing all the searching that their online does.



Yes I did but they will look on Macys website and sometimes they ask the same bag,same color and same price they will do or not they will decline


----------



## fieldsinspring

I guess it depends on the SA. I know when I've called nordstrom.com they do that, but when I called a local store and talked to an SA she just asked what bag I wanted and said yeah that's fine and took the 25% off.




willyjenny2007 said:


> Yes I did but they will look on Macys website and sometimes they ask the same bag,same color and same price they will do or not they will decline


----------



## Keerobinn

Does Michael kors ever do discount sales on regular price bags


----------



## jazzyj1021

Keerobinn said:


> Does Michael kors ever do discount sales on regular price bags




At the actual boutique I'm not sure.. But Macys usually has sales on the regular prices bags.


----------



## ubo22

Keerobinn said:


> Does Michael kors ever do discount sales on regular price bags


Yes, they do.  Most mark-downs happen in-store.  They also have discounts online, but not as extensive as in-store.


----------



## AuntJulie

Keerobinn said:


> Does Michael kors ever do discount sales on regular price bags




Yes I got my red Selma in medium back in January for 25% off. I heard that the following weekend they added another 25% off on clearance handbags. 

That was at the mall of GA.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Does anyone know if Nordstroms will do a price-match with Lord & Taylor? They currently have 20% off their regular and sale priced items.


----------



## designer.deals

CoachGirl12 said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstroms will do a price-match with Lord & Taylor? They currently have 20% off their regular and sale priced items.




The 20% of l&t doesn't work on MK . I've tried it so Nordstrom won't match it


----------



## CoachGirl12

designer.deals said:


> The 20% of l&t doesn't work on MK . I've tried it so Nordstrom won't match it


O really? Last night I just placed a wallet in my cart and used the discount code SALE and it worked for me? I didn't actually order the wallet, but I went thru the process so I could make sure it did work... I'll try again to confirm


----------



## designer.deals

CoachGirl12 said:


> O really? Last night I just placed a wallet in my cart and used the discount code SALE and it worked for me? I didn't actually order the wallet, but I went thru the process so I could make sure it did work... I'll try again to confirm




Unless it's a new code.. Cuz I always try and none work


----------



## CoachGirl12

designer.deals said:


> Unless it's a new code.. Cuz I always try and none work


Ok, that was my bad, weird... yesterday I swore it worked! I should've bought it yesterday when it did, LOL


----------



## designer.deals

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok, that was my bad, weird... yesterday I swore it worked! I should've bought it yesterday when it did, LOL




Yes you should've . But I think the f&f sale is coming up next month


----------



## CoachGirl12

designer.deals said:


> Yes you should've . But I think the f&f sale is coming up next month


Ooooo then I will wait and get my wallet then!


----------



## designer.deals

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ooooo then I will wait and get my wallet then!




It's 25% off


----------



## elianachic

designer.deals said:


> It's 25% off




Do you know the date of the family and friends sale?


----------



## designer.deals

elianachic said:


> Do you know the date of the family and friends sale?




I don't but it's usually mid or end of April


----------



## designer.deals

Thanks to my new MK shopping buddy&#128522; I just got black specchio n/s and coffee specchio n/s Hamilton each for $178!! With shipping and everything they were $183 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> thanks to my new mk shopping buddy&#128522; i just got black specchio n/s and coffee specchio n/s hamilton each for $178!! With shipping and everything they were $183 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Thanks to my new MK shopping buddy&#128522; I just got black specchio n/s and coffee specchio n/s Hamilton each for $178!! With shipping and everything they were $183 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



How do you fit all those handbags in your closet?  I have 8 and I'm having trouble finding room to store them. How many do you have now?


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> How do you fit all those handbags in your closet?  I have 8 and I'm having trouble finding room to store them. How many do you have now?




They don't all fit. I have them next to my bed too


----------



## Flyjoanne

Will you give us the details on how you scored the great deals?


----------



## designer.deals

Flyjoanne said:


> Will you give us the details on how you scored the great deals?




I look daily on all department websites and try to price match at competitor websites. Try to stack coupons . And I have found friends that find better deals than me


----------



## PhotoFinish

Yay!  I just scored a Coffee Specchio satchel for $146!!  I am so happy I was able to find the satchel instead of the tote!  I LOOOOOVE it!  Now..... to set my sights on the Fuschia Spray satchel....


----------



## VajstaGurly

PhotoFinish said:


> Yay!  I just scored a Coffee Specchio satchel for $146!!  I am so happy I was able to find the satchel instead of the tote!  I LOOOOOVE it!  Now..... to set my sights on the Fuschia Spray satchel....



Congrats ...


----------



## candyxo

i was able to use the code SHOP at lord and taylor for an MK pruchase...


----------



## runningllqq

PhotoFinish said:


> Yay!  I just scored a Coffee Specchio satchel for $146!!  I am so happy I was able to find the satchel instead of the tote!  I LOOOOOVE it!  Now..... to set my sights on the Fuschia Spray satchel....



That was a great deal and the coffee specchio one is so beautiful ! Congrats!! ^_^


----------



## PhotoFinish

runningllqq said:


> That was a great deal and the coffee specchio one is so beautiful ! Congrats!! ^_^



Thank you!  I was quite thrilled!  They had a black one with the gold trim and one with the silver (usually I prefer silver, but the gold just POPS.)  Then I spotted the Coffee, and that's the one I wanted initially, so I jumped on it.  They gave me an extra 25% off the already low clearance price because of a few tiny scratches on the lock.


----------



## runningllqq

VajstaGurly said:


> Congrats ...











PhotoFinish said:


> Thank you!  I was quite thrilled!



You mean there wasn't supposed to be a 25% off coupon but you were so lucky and got it? Wow!!  Enjoy your bag !! ^_^


----------



## fieldsinspring

Anyone know when the Macy's F&F is?


----------



## helloorac

fieldsinspring said:


> Anyone know when the Macy's F&F is?


I remember my SA telling me it's end of April/beginning of May.


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Anyone know when the Macy's F&F is?




According to MK Macy's online chat it's April 30-may 12


----------



## ShaNayNay

My local Dillards called and left a voicmail message that they're having their annual trade-in sale (you bring an old bag in for discount)  but she didn't say what the discounting is. Does anyone know?


----------



## AuntJulie

ShaNayNay said:


> My local Dillards called and left a voicmail message that they're having their annual trade-in sale (you bring an old bag in for discount)  but she didn't say what the discounting is. Does anyone know?




I think I read it was $50 -$75 depending on how much you spend.


----------



## ubo22

ShaNayNay said:


> My local Dillards called and left a voicmail message that they're having their annual trade-in sale (you bring an old bag in for discount)  but she didn't say what the discounting is. Does anyone know?


Daintdoll just posted in the no chat deals & steals thread "Went to Dillard's today in Brandon, FL (Tampa area)....they are having a purse trade-in 4/2-4/6. You can do a presale now. You bring a used purse they can donate (can be any purse...Wal-Mart even!) and you get $50 off of a bag over $200. I *think* you might get $75 off of $300, but don't quote me...I know there is more off of higher price points. Not sure if this is nationwide as the SA mentioned a local charity????"


----------



## ShaNayNay

AuntJulie said:


> I think I read it was $50 -$75 depending on how much you spend.


 


ubo22 said:


> Daintdoll just posted in the no chat deals & steals thread "Went to Dillard's today in Brandon, FL (Tampa area)....they are having a purse trade-in 4/2-4/6. You can do a presale now. You bring a used purse they can donate (can be any purse...Wal-Mart even!) and you get $50 off of a bag over $200. I *think* you might get $75 off of $300, but don't quote me...I know there is more off of higher price points. Not sure if this is nationwide as the SA mentioned a local charity????"


 
THANKS!


----------



## xseriox

Quick question for the friends and family sale for macys, do you get an extra 15% when you use your macys card?


----------



## designer.deals

xseriox said:


> Quick question for the friends and family sale for macys, do you get an extra 15% when you use your macys card?




No unless your opening a brand new Macy's account


----------



## xseriox

designer.deals said:


> No unless your opening a brand new Macy's account



Awesome, I have yet to open mine. Thank you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I went to my Dillards today and traded in two bags and $50 each off a Sapphire small Jet Set Tote and a Summer Blue EW Hamilton.  

I may have done a little happy dance on the way to my car, lol. 

My store is dontating the bags traded in to a local battered women's shelter.  One of the things this shelter does is help the women prepare for job interviews with clothes, shoes, bags, etc.


----------



## janiesea3

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went to my Dillards today and traded in two bags and $50 each off a Sapphire small Jet Set Tote and a Summer Blue EW Hamilton.
> 
> I may have done a little happy dance on the way to my car, lol.
> 
> My store is dontating the bags traded in to a local battered women's shelter.  One of the things this shelter does is help the women prepare for job interviews with clothes, shoes, bags, etc.



That is an awesome haul & an awesome charity!! Thumbs up!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

janiesea3 said:


> That is an awesome haul & an awesome charity!! Thumbs up!!


 
Thanks!  I figure it was a win/win situation.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went to my Dillards today and traded in two bags and $50 each off a Sapphire small Jet Set Tote and a Summer Blue EW Hamilton.
> 
> I may have done a little happy dance on the way to my car, lol.
> 
> My store is dontating the bags traded in to a local battered women's shelter.  One of the things this shelter does is help the women prepare for job interviews with clothes, shoes, bags, etc.




Love the charity thing they're doing!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Love the charity thing they're doing!


 
Me too!  And that it's a local charity in my area.


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  And that it's a local charity in my area.



I got an email from Dillard's about it. I think I will get that Dooney zip zip satchel!  I hope mine is a local charity too!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> I got an email from Dillard's about it. I think I will get that Dooney zip zip satchel!  I hope mine is a local charity too!




What color are you thinking? Maybe one of each?!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> What color are you thinking? Maybe one of each?!



Lmao!  I like the aqua but I also want the sapphire east west Hamilton.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Lmao!  I like the aqua but I also want the sapphire east west Hamilton.



I thought you'd like that one! :lolots:


----------



## M1SSLA

Nordstroms online has the Large Saffiano Sutton for 20% off and large Selma.


----------



## kingofebay

M1SSLA said:


> Nordstroms online has the Large Saffiano Sutton for 20% off and large Selma.



I was considering this bag in summer blue, and this is the only place with 20% off.  How frequently do these bags go on sale?  Is this like a once a month thing?  Once a season?  I'm getting a purse for my girlfriend so I do not know the normal cycles for purse retailers...
thanks in advance

edit: apparently the sale ends today?
double edit: people are people up to $300 for the medium size.. the large is just under 300.  
A deal that may be hard to pass up unless anyone knows they can expect to go cheaper?


----------



## M1SSLA

^ which bag are you referring too?


----------



## M1SSLA

kingofebay said:


> I was considering this bag in summer blue, and this is the only place with 20% off.  How frequently do these bags go on sale?  Is this like a once a month thing?  Once a season?  I'm getting a purse for my girlfriend so I do not know the normal cycles for purse retailers...
> thanks in advance
> 
> edit: apparently the sale ends today?
> double edit: people are people up to $300 for the medium size.. the large is just under 300.
> A deal that may be hard to pass up unless anyone knows they can expect to go cheaper?



I saw someone said Macy's price match nordstroms. Then they were able to use the extra 20% off VIP sale from Macy's on top of that. 
http://m.macys.com/cms/deals/VIP_SALE_031814_VIPMOB


----------



## meeh16

Anyone know if Nordstrom will increase its sale on MK?


----------



## kingofebay

M1SSLA said:


> I saw someone said Macy's price match nordstroms. Then they were able to use the extra 20% off VIP sale from Macy's on top of that.
> http://m.macys.com/cms/deals/VIP_SALE_031814_VIPMOB



I kind of butchered my last sentence.. I meant to say did anyone know why the medium bag sells for over $300 on ebay while the large is only $300 at nordstroms.. seems like this will even out over time.  but curious how long until they come down more.  Now I'm looking at a different bag all together, the jet set zip top in the same summer blue which was $200 today down from $250.  How old is that bag in comparison to the sutton?


----------



## M1SSLA

kingofebay said:


> I kind of butchered my last sentence.. I meant to say did anyone know why the medium bag sells for over $300 on ebay while the large is only $300 at nordstroms.. seems like this will even out over time.  but curious how long until they come down more.  Now I'm looking at a different bag all together, the jet set zip top in the same summer blue which was $200 today down from $250.  How old is that bag in comparison to the sutton?



The bag probably isn't going to go down anymore. It's rare it goes on sale and if it is its 20%. Like I said Macy's had VIP sale right now for 20% and also price matches. So you can get 20% + 20% . And I say that's a pretty good deal. I don't know why you would compare prices to eBay. If you did you would clearly know even a large bag would be higher then a medium. It's probably on sale since people seem to be buying it more then a medium. As for the jet set I'm not even sure how old but that doesn't matter. It's the model of bag your gf wants and likes not how old/new the model is. There's new colors and sometime that makes the bag seem new.


----------



## M1SSLA

I take it back now the sale is over. You missed your chance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little power shopping at lunch today. Ran in to Belk to check their 40% off section and scored this lovely for $135.99!  It is definitely paying off to check this section regularly. 
View attachment 2570956


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little power shopping at lunch today. Ran in to Belk to check their 40% off section and scored this lovely for $135.99!  It is definitely paying off to check this section regularly.
> View attachment 2570956



Congrats!  Just checked the mail and I had not one but two coupons for 20% off at Belk!

And MK isn't excluded on either one of them!  One coupon is good for 2 consecutive days of shopping with almost no exclusions in any department!

I especially love seeing a Belk coupon with a picture of a MK handbag on the coupon!  Yay!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Congrats! Just checked the mail and I had not one but two coupons for 20% off at Belk!
> 
> And MK isn't excluded on either one of them! One coupon is good for 2 consecutive days of shopping with almost no exclusions in any department!
> 
> I especially love seeing a Belk coupon with a picture of a MK handbag on the coupon! Yay!


 
Thanks!  That's awesome about the coupons!  I get emails all the time, and except for once, they always exclude the major brands including MK and Coach.


----------



## farris2

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little power shopping at lunch today. Ran in to Belk to check their 40% off section and scored this lovely for $135.99!  It is definitely paying off to check this section regularly.
> View attachment 2570956



Love it! Is it available online or stores only?


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  That's awesome about the coupons!  I get emails all the time, and except for once, they always exclude the major brands including MK and Coach.



Do you have a Belk card?  For some reason they sent me a replacement card, something to do with them increasing security by adding a unique customer number. The coupon that came with that one is for 2 consecutive days of shopping through May 11th. Only exclusions are Brighton, Clarisonic, Diane Von Furstenburg, Jack Rogers, My Flat in London, Roberto Coin, Ugg, Under Armour, and Vitamix.  That's a very short list of exclusions!

That one is in store only and is valid on "ALMOST EVERY BRAND -- EVEN COSMETICS -- WITH YOUR BELK REWARDS CARD."

The other coupon is the Customer Appreciation Sale valid Thursday through Saturday, April 10 - 12. It has more exclusions, i.e., cosmetics, fragrances, Dansko, Kate Spade, Marc Jacob, etc.  BUT Coach, Dooney and Bourke, and Michael Kors are NOT excluded!  Yay!

The second coupon is good online but has additional exclusions ONLINE only, i.e., Frye, Brahmin, and Melissa and Doug.


----------



## M1SSLA

Nordstroms has the Medium Sutton/dressy bag in Summer blue in sale. 328$ down to 219.76$ !! That's a  109$ savings


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

farris2 said:


> Love it! Is it available online or stores only?


 
This seems to be in store only.  When I check Belk.com I don't see the same clearance section.  I think what gets marked down and is available varies from store to store?  I'm not sure, but I think that is what happens.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Do you have a Belk card? For some reason they sent me a replacement card, something to do with them increasing security by adding a unique customer number. The coupon that came with that one is for 2 consecutive days of shopping through May 11th. Only exclusions are Brighton, Clarisonic, Diane Von Furstenburg, Jack Rogers, My Flat in London, Roberto Coin, Ugg, Under Armour, and Vitamix. That's a very short list of exclusions!
> 
> That one is in store only and is valid on "ALMOST EVERY BRAND -- EVEN COSMETICS -- WITH YOUR BELK REWARDS CARD."
> 
> The other coupon is the Customer Appreciation Sale valid Thursday through Saturday, April 10 - 12. It has more exclusions, i.e., cosmetics, fragrances, Dansko, Kate Spade, Marc Jacob, etc. BUT Coach, Dooney and Bourke, and Michael Kors are NOT excluded! Yay!
> 
> The second coupon is good online but has additional exclusions ONLINE only, i.e., Frye, Brahmin, and Melissa and Doug.


 

Nope, no Belk card, but that's how I want it, lol.  And that probably explains the different coupons.


----------



## M1SSLA

Nordstroms has sales on alot of their summer blue collection. Drop down a lot of bags around 100$ or more.


----------



## asd007

Nordstrom has the 'Jet Set - Medium' Saffiano Leather Travel Tote on sale and I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to get it cheaper?


----------



## M1SSLA

asd007 said:


> Nordstrom has the 'Jet Set - Medium' Saffiano Leather Travel Tote on sale and I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to get it cheaper?



Maybe you find somewhere with a discount or an extra coupon then price match with nordstrom price.


----------



## asd007

M1SSLA said:


> Maybe you find somewhere with a discount or an extra coupon then price match with nordstrom price.


Thank you. I am trying to find one. Does anyone have the date for Macy's friends and family sale?


----------



## AuntJulie

Asd007, that is a good price on a relatively new bag. If you wait on it to get cheaper, you run the risk of not getting it.


----------



## kingofebay

Looks like their discount from 20% last week just changed to 33% off this week.. only on certain items though.


M1SSLA said:


> Nordstroms has the Medium Sutton/dressy bag in Summer blue in sale. 328$ down to 219.76$ !! That's a  109$ savings
> 
> View attachment 2571888




I only see the large one on sale.. not the medium   Post your source please, your link doesn't work either.


----------



## M1SSLA

I think it's sold out now. They were featuring the summer blue medium before. Sorry  . But that's really a cheap price for the large one! I haven't tried the medium one but I saw the large one in stores and it didn't even look that big. I'm 5'2 109 lbs.


----------



## kingofebay

There are some real inconsistencies on their sizes.  the michael kors website shows the zip top jet set at 14"H 11"W x 5"D and nordstroms shows it at 11"W x 10"H x 4"D.  Well either way I just bought one for $166.  I hope it's not the bigger size, because then the large sutton may have been the better deal.  I wanted something a bit smaller actually.  the large sutton says it is 14"W x 10"H x 5"D on nordstroms but the michaelkors.com page gives those same specs for the medium sutton.  Bunch of made up numbers.  Well either way I hope the zip top is a bit smaller!  Does anyone have both to compare?


----------



## kingofebay

Here's a picture I just took compared the Medium Sutton / Jet Set Zip Top / Large Sutton


----------



## paula3boys

kingofebay said:


> There are some real inconsistencies on their sizes.  the michael kors website shows the zip top jet set at 14"H 11"W x 5"D and nordstroms shows it at 11"W x 10"H x 4"D.  Well either way I just bought one for $166.  I hope it's not the bigger size, because then the large sutton may have been the better deal.  I wanted something a bit smaller actually.  the large sutton says it is 14"W x 10"H x 5"D on nordstroms but the michaelkors.com page gives those same specs for the medium sutton.  Bunch of made up numbers.  Well either way I hope the zip top is a bit smaller!  Does anyone have both to compare?




I ordered this too. Been wanting summer blue and sapphire. I'm thinking sapphire Selma but will debate till Macys VIP


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know if the jet-set (non-zip tote) that has a 8" handle drop fits over the shoulder? (these are the striped totes)


----------



## AuntJulie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone know if the jet-set (non-zip tote) that has a 8" handle drop fits over the shoulder? (these are the striped totes)




It doesn't fit over my shoulder but I'm plus size so neither does the zip top hey set. I know the 11" drop east west Hamilton fits on my shoulder. 

I just got the striped tote. It's beautiful!  Get it!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

AuntJulie said:


> It doesn't fit over my shoulder but I'm plus size so neither does the zip top hey set. I know the 11" drop east west Hamilton fits on my shoulder.
> 
> I just got the striped tote. It's beautiful!  Get it!!!


haha, sucn an enabler!  I don't know why they don't ever make the handles longer!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Congrats! Just checked the mail and I had not one but two coupons for 20% off at Belk!
> 
> And MK isn't excluded on either one of them! One coupon is good for 2 consecutive days of shopping with almost no exclusions in any department!
> 
> I especially love seeing a Belk coupon with a picture of a MK handbag on the coupon! Yay!


 
Guess what showed up in my mailbox yesterday?  Yep!  I got one of the 20% off coupons from Belk that doesn't exclude Coach or MK.  I see another Selma in my future.......


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Guess what showed up in my mailbox yesterday?  Yep!  I got one of the 20% off coupons from Belk that doesn't exclude Coach or MK.  I see another Selma in my future.......




Yay!  Maybe more will be on sale too and then it will be like a double sale!!!


----------



## paula3boys

asd007 said:


> Nordstrom has the 'Jet Set - Medium' Saffiano Leather Travel Tote on sale and I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to get it cheaper?




I asked them to price match my Macy's star rewards coupon so got a sale bag (summer blue zipped jet set) from Nordies for $148.79 plus tax.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Yay! Maybe more will be on sale too and then it will be like a double sale!!!


 

Exactly what I was thinking, lol.  The last time I got this coupon, I was able to snag my black Selma with silver grommets.  If not, I'm seriously thinking about a plain Selma.  I've really been wanting one of those.  I'm doomed.....


----------



## CoachGirl12

Great... I just saw about 10 things I NEED to have on the Dillards website, LOL


----------



## Cahlee

Can I squeal with someone? 
Today I managed to get the Navy, Black and Luggage color in the saffiano N/S Hamilton for $209 each, no tax!
I wish I could share some huge tip as to how to get them for that price, but it was actually just the product of trying to place an order for two hours and getting really lucky when I called in. I never thought I'd be one of those people who got a really good deal! Anyone else score some really awesome deals that made them swoon?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Can I squeal with someone?
> Today I managed to get the Navy, Black and Luggage color in the saffiano N/S Hamilton for $209 each, no tax!
> I wish I could share some huge tip as to how to get them for that price, but it was actually just the product of trying to place an order for two hours and getting really lucky when I called in. I never thought I'd be one of those people who got a really good deal! Anyone else score some really awesome deals that made them swoon?


 
Congrats on your awesome deals!  Go right ahead and squeal, lol. I love to hear about it when someone scores like this.  I hope you'll post reveal pics when you get your new lovelies.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> I asked them to price match my Macy's star rewards coupon so got a sale bag (summer blue zipped jet set) from Nordies for $148.79 plus tax.


 
Awesome price!  Congrats!


----------



## Cahlee

I'm glad to know I'm not the only person who loves hearing people get something at such a great price. I get excited for people all the time. Thank you for the congratulations and I will post some when they arrive. I hope lord and taylor doesn't take too long in shipping, I might just explode if they do.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only person who loves hearing people get something at such a great price. I get excited for people all the time. Thank you for the congratulations and I will post some when they arrive. I hope lord and taylor doesn't take too long in shipping, I might just explode if they do.




You bought them at lord and Taylor ?


----------



## Cahlee

Yes, is that something bad? This is my first time buying from them.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Yes, is that something bad? This is my first time buying from them.




Oh no I had troubles with them this morning too and they didn't want to honor the bag


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Yes, is that something bad? This is my first time buying from them.



No, it's not bad. All the retailers have had their issues. I think it's awesome that you got such a good deal!  Yay and congrats!


----------



## Cahlee

auntjulie Thank you for easing my mind. This is my first experience with them so I'm crossing my fingers everything comes in a good condition. 
**Sorry for not being able to reply directly, the app is not letting me!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> auntjulie Thank you for easing my mind. This is my first experience with them so I'm crossing my fingers everything comes in a good condition.
> **Sorry for not being able to reply directly, the app is not letting me!



Well don't worry. If they send you a bag in too small of a box, make them send you another. Inspect them very carefully when you get them. 

You picked good colors and they will have more to replace them if need be, so no stress!

Most likely you will receive them perfect!


----------



## Cahlee

@designer.deals Ah that's weird. I must have gotten lucky. The website was an absolute mess, it was so slow and unbearable. I had to call to place my order after about an hour of getting nowhere and since it wasn't going in correctly the supervisor had to take care of it and in the end gave me an extra discount. What was it that they didn't want to honor?


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> I asked them to price match my Macy's star rewards coupon so got a sale bag (summer blue zipped jet set) from Nordies for $148.79 plus tax.




I ended up having them match Lord and Taylor instead for a little better, down to $139.50 plus tax!


----------



## Cahlee

paula3boys said:


> I ended up having them match Lord and Taylor instead for a little better, down to $139.50 plus tax!




Congratulations, hunting for discounts is so fun and exciting. 10 here, 10 there, they add up. I could've bought two bags from macys today with 20% off but I'm going to wait until the 30th when I can pick them up for 25% off. $35 difference. The more you save the faster you can buy the next item that has caught your eye.


----------



## paula3boys

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations, hunting for discounts is so fun and exciting. 10 here, 10 there, they add up. I could've bought two bags from macys today with 20% off but I'm going to wait until the 30th when I can pick them up for 25% off. $35 difference. The more you save the faster you can buy the next item that has caught your eye.




Exactly! Not everyone gets that, but I'm sure most tpf'rs do lol.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> @designer.deals Ah that's weird. I must have gotten lucky. The website was an absolute mess, it was so slow and unbearable. I had to call to place my order after about an hour of getting nowhere and since it wasn't going in correctly the supervisor had to take care of it and in the end gave me an extra discount. What was it that they didn't want to honor?




This morning when I woke up I saw the sapphire & pearl Hamilton for 35% off and when I check within an hr because Internet was slow it only had 25% off and I called they said it
Wasn't available when clearly the items  were


----------



## Cahlee

Oh yeah, pearl grey sold out apparently, (I placed my order around 2pm EST) I was trying to order it and the associate over the phone said it wasn't available after she was almost done putting my order through so maybe they were telling the truth about that one. I did a little research on lord and taylor and apparently they're really horrible with taking things off the website when they're out of stock so people often buy and then get cancellation emails. I went to put the pearl grey and sapphire on presale in macys today instead since pearl grey is selling out pretty fast and I really want it in that color and I really want the sapphire because it's the first purse my boyfriend was excited about. As far as the sapphire I'm not sure what the status was but that sucks. I can feel your frustration because they're such beautiful colors. They really need to start keeping better inventory control, and stop getting peoples hopes up. I hope you find them somewhere else on an equal deal!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Oh yeah, pearl grey sold out apparently, (I placed my order around 2pm EST) I was trying to order it and the associate over the phone said it wasn't available after she was almost done putting my order through so maybe they were telling the truth about that one. I did a little research on lord and taylor and apparently they're really horrible with taking things off the website when they're out of stock so people often buy and then get cancellation emails. I went to put the pearl grey and sapphire on presale in macys today instead since pearl grey is selling out pretty fast and I really want it in that color and I really want the sapphire because it's the first purse my boyfriend was excited about. As far as the sapphire I'm not sure what the status was but that sucks. I can feel your frustration because they're such beautiful colors. They really need to start keeping better inventory control, and stop getting peoples hopes up. I hope you find them somewhere else on an equal deal!




 Like the idea it's cheaper but I rather pay a lil more to make sure order does go thru and it's
In perfect conditions


----------



## Cahlee

paula3boys said:


> Exactly! Not everyone gets that, but I'm sure most tpf'rs do lol.




Of course, you get one bag you're already thinking about the next! We have to be smart shoppers. Kudos to the people who can pay retail on something that can be bought on sale and not flinch, but that isn't what my life allows!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Of course, you get one bag you're already thinking about the next! We have to be smart shoppers. Kudos to the people who can pay retail on something that can be bought on sale and not flinch, but that isn't what my life allows!




Ur like me I only buy if it's on sale


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> Like the idea it's cheaper but I rather pay a lil more to make sure order does go thru and it's
> In perfect conditions




Yeah, sometimes it's worth the extra dollars, especially when it's something you really want.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Yeah, sometimes it's worth the extra dollars, especially when it's something you really want.




The only difference is tax


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> Ur like me I only buy if it's on sale




Oh yeah, if I know it's a product that will go on sale l will wait. I don't want to beat myself up when I do see it go on sale and see how much I could've saved.


----------



## Cahlee

Ugh yeah, tax was $38 for two but I justified it since originally i thought I was going to pay more for the purchases from lord and taylor. I had no clue they wouldn't charge me tax or give me the extra discount.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Ugh yeah, tax was $38 for two but I justified it since originally i thought I was going to pay more for the purchases from lord and taylor. I had no clue they wouldn't charge me tax or give me the extra discount.




I've honestly am going to buy sapphire at Macy's hold on to it and return when it's on sale and rebuy it before it sells out or I get defective one


----------



## Cahlee

I think you should do what you think is best, whatever makes you feel more comfortable. I think it's worth the tax and more.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I think you should do what you think is best, whatever makes you feel more comfortable. I think it's worth the tax and more.




I also want the summer blue Hamilton


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I also want the summer blue Hamilton




Oh yeah, I'd totally be going overboard but if it's still in stock when the friends and family sale starts, I'm going to get it. If not I am going to get the mini hamilton in black. At this point I don't know where Im going to put all these purses


----------



## designer.deals

[ QUOTE=Cahlee;26562657]Oh yeah, I'd totally be going overboard but if it's still in stock when the friends and family sale starts, I'm going to get it. If not I am going to get the mini hamilton in black. At this point I don't know where Im going to put all these purses[/QUOTE]

I'm getting it now before it sells out and then adjusting f&f price . Girl I have a lot that my closet doesn't fit . I have them next to my bed


----------



## Cahlee

[/QUOTE]I'm getting it now before it sells out and then adjusting f&f price . Girl I have a lot that my closet doesn't fit . I have them next to my bed[/QUOTE]

I think that's a good idea. You don't want to have to buy it from a website that rarely has discounts or has like 10% discounts at most. It's better to be secure and know for sure it'll be yours! Yeah, my bed stands will become my purses new best friends and as will any empty space I can find.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I've honestly am going to buy sapphire at Macy's hold on to it and return when it's on sale and rebuy it before it sells out or I get defective one



I'm surprised Macy's lets you do that. Belk doesn't, not that I've ever tried. I've read it on their coupons.


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> I'm surprised Macy's lets you do that. Belk doesn't, not that I've ever tried. I've read it on their coupons.



This intrigues me. How can a company stop you from returning new merchandise (within the return period) and rebuying at the current price??


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> This intrigues me. How can a company stop you from returning new merchandise (within the return period) and rebuying at the current price??


They can't!  And also, many retailers now have a very long return period, so it often makes sense to snag something you like right away and then wait for price reductions.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I'm surprised Macy's lets you do that. Belk doesn't, not that I've ever tried. I've read it on their coupons.




I've never done it but it's worth a shot


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I've never done it but it's worth a shot




I'm sure the SA will look a little bewildered but you're not asking her to price match. You're asking her to do a return and then do a new order. I think it should work, just look for a nice SA and I'm sure they'll be happy to.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I'm sure the SA will look a little bewildered but you're not asking her to price match. You're asking her to do a return and then do a new order. I think it should work, just look for a nice SA and I'm sure they'll be happy to.




If not I will ask for a manager lol


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> I'm sure the SA will look a little bewildered but you're not asking her to price match. You're asking her to do a return and then do a new order. I think it should work, just look for a nice SA and I'm sure they'll be happy to.




I went to macys two days ago to get the summer blue selma (I thought the presale was active) and the associate and district manager for handbags were both very helpful and told me to buy it now just in case is sold out and to bring it in on the 30th to have them give me the extra 25% off ! They were so nice about it and didn't act like it was a big deal. I'm hoping they would honor that for everyone which I am sure they will


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> I went to macys two days ago to get the summer blue selma (I thought the presale was active) and the associate and district manager for handbags were both very helpful and told me to buy it now just in case is sold out and to bring it in on the 30th to have them give me the extra 25% off ! They were so nice about it and didn't act like it was a big deal. I'm hoping they would honor that for everyone which I am sure they will



I also thought the presale was active. Is it active now? I would hate to waste a trip since I was planning to go today.....


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> I also thought the presale was active. Is it active now? I would hate to waste a trip since I was planning to go today.....


I just called my local Macy's and was told the F&F presale starts April 21st.  I thought the sale was April 30th and presale was 14 days in advance.  Wouldn't that make the presale start date April 16th?


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> I just called my local Macy's and was told the F&F presale starts April 21st.  I thought the sale was April 30th and presale was 14 days in advance.  Wouldn't that make the presale start date April 16th?




All Macy's are not all accurate they all say differenyly


----------



## minami

Did anyone get MK at NM midday dash??


----------



## JVXOXO

tauketula said:


> I also thought the presale was active. Is it active now? I would hate to waste a trip since I was planning to go today.....





ubo22 said:


> I just called my local Macy's and was told the F&F presale starts April 21st.  I thought the sale was April 30th and presale was 14 days in advance.  Wouldn't that make the presale start date April 16th?





designer.deals said:


> All Macy's are not all accurate they all say differenyly



The pre-sale has already started at my local Macy's. I bought my MK watch pre-sale on Sunday. You'd think they'd all be on the same page.


----------



## ubo22

minami said:


> Did anyone get MK at NM midday dash??


There are no MK handbags in today's NM midday dash.


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> This intrigues me. How can a company stop you from returning new merchandise (within the return period) and rebuying at the current price??




Easily. If it's in their coupon policy, they can allow you to return it but refuse to resell it to you with the coupon. It says in the coupon "not valid on previous purchases". 

I'm sure they're relying on their customers to do the right thing.


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> Easily. If it's in their coupon policy, they can allow you to return it but refuse to resell it to you with the coupon. It says in the coupon "not valid on previous purchases".
> 
> I'm sure they're relying on their customers to do the right thing.


"Not valid on previous purchases" means price adjustments.  You can certainly return something and buy another one.  I wouldn't do it on the same day or with the same SA, but it can be done.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Easily. If it's in their coupon policy, they can allow you to return it but refuse to resell it to you with the coupon. It says in the coupon "not valid on previous purchases".
> 
> I'm sure they're relying on their customers to do the right thing.




It's technically not a previous purchase because it's not an adjustment . Just a return and buying it again


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> It's technically not a previous purchase because it's not an adjustment . Just a return and buying it again




Returning it and immediately re-buying the exact same bag at the lower price point with a coupon is exactly that especially if the intent as you suggested earlier is to make sure you get a good one by buying it early with plans to return it and immediately re-buy it. 

My comment bears little weight to the rightness or wrongness of doing that and a SA allowing you to do it.


----------



## keishapie1973

No, previous purchases mean price adjustments. Rebuying would be a current purchase....


----------



## Cahlee

The safest thing to do is presale! Call and check. Mine are securely waiting for me until the 30th!


----------



## AuntJulie

I respectfully will agree to disagree.


----------



## paula3boys

Look at new raspberry color! I got this new wallet at MK store and they matched Macys 25% discount even though Macys doesn't carry this wallet


----------



## keishapie1973

Wow, that's a really pretty color!!!


----------



## paula3boys

tauketula said:


> Wow, that's a really pretty color!!!




The NS Hamilton it came in was TDF but I prefer ES in Hamilton. I hope other bags come soon as there were only a few and very big for me


----------



## acm1134

paula3boys said:


> The NS Hamilton it came in was TDF but I prefer ES in Hamilton. I hope other bags come soon as there were only a few and very big for me


did they have this color in selma style ?


----------



## tnsweetness

Heck...I respect your alls restraint cause when I want it, I am so impatient that I have to have it now!  No presales for me...I would go nuts!  Fortunately, I have gotten most of mine (4 of my Selma's) 25/25 at Macys, my Summer Blue Hamilton 20% off at Belk, my Mandarin Hamilton for $220 NWT on eBay, 3 of my older Hammys for 25/20 at Macys a while ago and my Black Studded Hamilton I paid $135 for from a FB group!


----------



## Cahlee

I'm actually really impatient sadly. Only thing keeping me occupied right now is waiting for my 3 bags from lord and taylor to ship, after that I'll be eagerly waiting the saks f&f sale, and then hopefully waiting a shipment from them, and then the Macy's f&f to buy optic white and to pick up what I have bought. I have so many things in mind keeping me stable and patient but I don't know for how long. I'm so excited though and although it brings me closer to finals, I can't wait until the day is here. I already made sure I'm free for that day, I'm going as soon as they open


----------



## acm1134

tnsweetness said:


> Heck...I respect your alls restraint cause when I want it, I am so impatient that I have to have it now!  No presales for me...I would go nuts!  Fortunately, I have gotten most of mine (4 of my Selma's) 25/25 at Macys, my Summer Blue Hamilton 20% off at Belk, my Mandarin Hamilton for $220 NWT on eBay, 3 of my older Hammys for 25/20 at Macys a while ago and my Black Studded Hamilton I paid $135 for from a FB group!


would you mind sharing the user you bought from on ebay ? I am always looking to follow great sellers


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2574677
> 
> Look at new raspberry color! I got this new wallet at MK store and they matched Macys 25% discount even though Macys doesn't carry this wallet




I'm loving that color. Do you know if MK store carries that color in a Hamilton ?


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2574677
> 
> Look at new raspberry color! I got this new wallet at MK store and they matched Macys 25% discount even though Macys doesn't carry this wallet



That is gorgeous!  Congrats on a beautiful purchase!


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> did they have this color in selma style ?




No unfortunately


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> I'm loving that color. Do you know if MK store carries that color in a Hamilton ?




NS only


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Heck...I respect your alls restraint cause when I want it, I am so impatient that I have to have it now!  No presales for me...I would go nuts!  Fortunately, I have gotten most of mine (4 of my Selma's) 25/25 at Macys, my Summer Blue Hamilton 20% off at Belk, my Mandarin Hamilton for $220 NWT on eBay, 3 of my older Hammys for 25/20 at Macys a while ago and my Black Studded Hamilton I paid $135 for from a FB group!




And your amazing steal on the fuschia bag and wallet set!!


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> That is gorgeous!  Congrats on a beautiful purchase!




Thank you. It's so hard to restrain from buying lots of bags but this helps


----------



## CoachGirl12

So there is a F&F at Macy's for an additional 25% off? Does this include sale bags? And it starts at the end of this month? Can anyone confirm this? Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> NS only




The ns saffiano Hamilton ? If so omg! Is it more pink that the fuchsia ?


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> The ns saffiano Hamilton ? If so omg! Is it more pink that the fuchsia ?




Yes! I love it. Fuschia has purple undertones and this is just pink


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> Yes! I love it. Fuschia has purple undertones and this is just pink




Omg I wonder if all MK stores are getting them! I wanna see it lol


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> Omg I wonder if all MK stores are getting them! I wanna see it lol




I just hope Selma comes in this color


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I just hope Selma comes in this color




Probably will. I wonder if it's a similar shade of zinnia


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> Probably will. I wonder if it's a similar shade of zinnia




From the pics someone showed me it is different than Zinnia. I have a Coach fuschia legacy wristlet that it compares to if you've seen that color


----------



## fieldsinspring

So weird they call this raspberry, but it's beautiful!! Looks so similar to Fuschia in the pic but I bet it's even prettier and more pink! 

- 


paula3boys said:


> Look at new raspberry color! I got this new wallet at MK store and they matched Macys 25% discount even though Macys doesn't carry this wallet


----------



## paula3boys

fieldsinspring said:


> So weird they call this raspberry, but it's beautiful!! Looks so similar to Fuschia in the pic but I bet it's even prettier and more pink!
> 
> -




This caught my eye while walking out of Macys across from MK and the raspberry Hamilton was on the counter.... Sigh


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> This caught my eye while walking out of Macys across from MK and the raspberry Hamilton was on the counter.... Sigh




I hope I can be as lucky as you getting it 25% off at MK store .


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> I hope I can be as lucky as you getting it 25% off at MK store .




The SA didn't want to at first and I said I've heard of stores matching dept stores before so she asked manager and was told to go ahead. I'm just glad they didn't want to verify if Macys had the same style.


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> The SA didn't want to at first and I said I've heard of stores matching dept stores before so she asked manager and was told to go ahead. I'm just glad they didn't want to verify if Macys had the same style.




I just wanna see the bag in person. Already


----------



## minami

ubo22 said:


> There are no MK handbags in today's NM midday dash.


thanks for the info!


----------



## PugHeaven

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2574677
> 
> Look at new raspberry color! I got this new wallet at MK store and they matched Macys 25% discount even though Macys doesn't carry this wallet



Is anyone finding that their MK store will no longer match competitors' prices?  I called mine last month and the SA who answered the phone said they no longer do price matching.  And they're situated at the mall half way between a Macy's and a Nordstrom!


----------



## jazzyj1021

So..If we do presale right now and get 25% off then pick up the bag during the actual F&F sale..Does that mean we can snag an extra 25 off? Or are the days way off from each other that we can't do that? Did I make sense? :shame:

I'm trying to get my mom to buy a Dressy so I can use it (hehehe) and I'll get either a EW Hamilton or Jet Set satchel.


----------



## espressions

jazzyj1021 said:


> So..If we do presale right now and get 25% off then pick up the bag during the actual F&F sale..Does that mean we can snag an extra 25 off? Or are the days way off from each other that we can't do that? Did I make sense? :shame:
> 
> I'm trying to get my mom to buy a Dressy so I can use it (hehehe) and I'll get either a EW Hamilton or Jet Set satchel.


No, the 25% presale IS the F&F sale, you just pay earlier for it and you pick up your item during the F&F sale. You only get the 25% once.


----------



## jazzyj1021

espressions said:


> No, the 25% presale IS the F&F sale, you just pay earlier for it and you pick up your item during the F&F sale. You only get the 25% once.




Ah I see. Thank you!


----------



## tnsweetness

paula3boys said:


> From the pics someone showed me it is different than Zinnia. I have a Coach fuschia legacy wristlet that it compares to if you've seen that color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575125




The Raspberry is closer to Coach Fuschia.  This is a pic of MK Fuschia, Coach Legacy Fuschia and MK Zinnia.

The Raspberry is similar to the middle bag....


----------



## fieldsinspring

Wow then I'm going to love it!! 




tnsweetness said:


> The Raspberry is closer to Coach Fuschia.  This is a pic of MK Fuschia, Coach Legacy Fuschia and MK Zinnia.
> 
> The Raspberry is similar to the middle bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576118


----------



## bobo_sg

I just order from Lord & Taylor online for a selma bag at 25% discount.  The review is so bad for their online support. I hope nothing will go wrong. Pray.
Anybody has any shopping experience at LT online.


----------



## tnsweetness

fieldsinspring said:


> Wow then I'm going to love it!!



It is very pretty!


----------



## kingofebay

What's so great about the 25% off for friends and family.. is that all you get is 25% off?  I thought that summer blue going to 33% off earlier this week was a deal so now 25% just looks below average.  I went to the mall earlier and literally no store had a summer blue bag in stock.  It looks like these are getting removed in favor of this rasberry color, which they had in almost every purse style at the kors store.


----------



## minami

Did u see the Hamilton in raspberry? Thanks!


----------



## candyxo

bobo_sg said:


> I just order from Lord & Taylor online for a selma bag at 25% discount.  The review is so bad for their online support. I hope nothing will go wrong. Pray.
> Anybody has any shopping experience at LT online.


 

I've only had bad experiances with LT.

EVERY SINGLE TIME i have placed an order they have ended up canceling it because the item was no longer avaliable.  NOw I just get Nordstrom to price match thigns from LT as I feel their service is much better

Good luck with your order though!


----------



## PugHeaven

bobo_sg said:


> I just order from Lord & Taylor online for a selma bag at 25% discount.  The review is so bad for their online support. I hope nothing will go wrong. Pray.
> Anybody has any shopping experience at LT online.



I received my Hamilton satchel from L&T about a month ago.  It was here in two days and was in perfect condition.  It could have been packaged better, so I guess I was lucky.  I'd heard the complaints about them, too, but took the chance because of the 25% discount.  It was a successful gamble and I hope the same for you!


----------



## paula3boys

kingofebay said:


> What's so great about the 25% off for friends and family.. is that all you get is 25% off?  I thought that summer blue going to 33% off earlier this week was a deal so now 25% just looks below average.  I went to the mall earlier and literally no store had a summer blue bag in stock.  It looks like these are getting removed in favor of this rasberry color, which they had in almost every purse style at the kors store.




The SA at my MK store said they're moving sapphire out for Raspberry. Summer blue was already gone when I was there on Thursday.

I got my summer blue bag for $139.50 down from original $248 MSRP so it's more than just 25% off


----------



## jazzyj1021

So hopefully Sapphire will start going on sale?


----------



## Pinkcooper

Bridgehampton tj max has this for $239 and it looked pretty flawless!


----------



## jchristensen09

I was hoping someone could help me out because I don't know much about how to score a deal on an MK handbag. I was wondering if Macy's had any upcoming sale on their handbags because I really want the Summer Blue Selma, which is already on sale, but I was wondering if I could snag it for an even better price! Thank you!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...satchel?ID=1487769&CategoryID=26846&RVI=PDP_1


----------



## jazzyj1021

jchristensen09 said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out because I don't know much about how to score a deal on an MK handbag. I was wondering if Macy's had any upcoming sale on their handbags because I really want the Summer Blue Selma, which is already on sale, but I was wondering if I could snag it for an even better price! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...satchel?ID=1487769&CategoryID=26846&RVI=PDP_1




Macys has the presale for friends and family sale going on right now so you can snag an extra 25% off.


----------



## AuntJulie

jchristensen09 said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out because I don't know much about how to score a deal on an MK handbag. I was wondering if Macy's had any upcoming sale on their handbags because I really want the Summer Blue Selma, which is already on sale, but I was wondering if I could snag it for an even better price! Thank you!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...satchel?ID=1487769&CategoryID=26846&RVI=PDP_1



Bummer!  Lord and Taylor had it on sale last week for 25% off and an additional 25% off for friends and family sale. It is sold out now. 

I would try Macys.


----------



## jojon21

Does anyone know when the Macy's F&F starts on their website? TIA!


----------



## designer.deals

jojon21 said:


> Does anyone know when the Macy's F&F starts on their website? TIA!




Usually a day before it starts in store so I believe the 29


----------



## Cahlee

Does anyone know when the saks friends and family sale is starting? The wait is killing me!


----------



## jojon21

designer.deals said:


> Usually a day before it starts in store so I believe the 29



Can't wait, thanks!


----------



## Scrock

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to purchase my first MK bag, hopefully the pearl gray Selma. It looks like the best deal would be to get it during Macy's F&F but I'm wondering if there any other coupons for current Macy's card holders that can be combined with the F&F. Also does anyone know if the purse is a better deal on base.


----------



## cindy_975

Deal hunting is challenging and time consuming.  Most stores will do 25% off during a sale a couple of times a year.  Bigger discounts are usually end of season (40-50%) and can be found online, but stock is limited.  catching these are hard, and then your order gets cancelled more than one would like due to 'inventory' problems and sometimes that bags you get are not perfect (used, scuffed, poorly packaged).  The biggest discounts are in-store on returned bags that are on 'clearance' where they are already 25% off and there is a sale of an additional 20-25% off.  Then you can determine if any flaws are worth the discount, but you need to go to the store a lot to see what they have (or make friends with an SA).

For a near perfect bag, 25% off is probably a good time to buy because the stock is better.  And if you do need to exchange because of a flaw, they have the inventory to do it.  Coupon stacking is hard with Macy's.  Usually the best you can do is when they have the extra 20% for cardholders on sale and clearance in store. But that is never during F&F.  And most of their coupons exclude non-sale designer bags.


----------



## k.matte

Hey guys so I'm heading to fort Lauderdale and I was wondering if anyone knows where the best deals are for there. I am coming from Canada so anything is better then our prices but I wanted to know if I was better off going to the outlets or if macys is the way to go. Please help !


----------



## AuntJulie

k.matte said:


> Hey guys so I'm heading to fort Lauderdale and I was wondering if anyone knows where the best deals are for there. I am coming from Canada so anything is better then our prices but I wanted to know if I was better off going to the outlets or if macys is the way to go. Please help !




Outlet bags, although nice, don't offer the same value as the retail bags. They often are missing the extras, i.e., feet, piping etc

You are better off buying a retail bag on sale IMHO.


----------



## Nacey

k.matte said:


> Hey guys so I'm heading to fort Lauderdale and I was wondering if anyone knows where the best deals are for there. I am coming from Canada so anything is better then our prices but I wanted to know if I was better off going to the outlets or if macys is the way to go. Please help !


 
I live here! Definitely stop by the Sawgrass Mills Mall!!!! It's an outlet mall with some regular stores. They have Coach, Michael Kors, Burberry, Ralph Lauren, David Yurman, Juicy Couture....just to name a few. Also, the Dolphin Mall, is more south but no extremely far, is an outlet mall as well and also has Coach, Michael Kors etc


----------



## Nacey

AuntJulie said:


> Outlet bags, although nice, don't offer the same value as the retail bags. They often are missing the extras, i.e., feet, piping etc
> 
> You are better off buying a retail bag on sale IMHO.


 
I've never shopped at a Michael Kors outlet myself but I've heard they don't have separate products for the outlet only. Some brands do, do that such as Coach but I usually just go there to get the deals on the end of season items. So, can't really categorize all outlets with having bad quality compared to retail value and honestly most bags are way over priced. I'd actually rather get a gently used item and pay way less than pay full price for anything!


----------



## Nacey

I would really like to buy a Michael Kors Selma bag in black bc it's exactly what I'm looking for, plain and sophisticated to match anything. It will be my first Michael Kors purchase. I havn't been to the outlet here lately. Has anybody been to one recently? I'm going tomorrow but I just can't wait an I don't want to be disappointed. Last time I went the sales weren't that great to me and I wasn't looking for anything. It was my first time going in the store just to see what they had and if their prices compared to Coach. I wasn't impressed by the styles so I didn't get anything.

 But now im in love with this Selma bag!!!!!!   Does anybody know of any sales where I can get it around the $225 range????? $358 seems WAAAY too expensive for such a small bag! I bought the HUGE Park Metro Tote in saffiano leather from Coach for only $150 with tax!! I know Michael Kors is popular but sheesh!!!! Ive searched everywhere online and nobody has Michael Kors on sale and if they do its only like 25% off!


----------



## AuntJulie

Nacey said:


> I've never shopped at a Michael Kors outlet myself but I've heard they don't have separate products for the outlet only. Some brands do, do that such as Coach but I usually just go there to get the deals on the end of season items. So, can't really categorize all outlets with having bad quality compared to retail value and honestly most bags are way over priced. I'd actually rather get a gently used item and pay way less than pay full price for anything!



I didn't categorize them as bad quality. I wrote they were nice but don't have the extras that the MK handbags sold in retail stores have. 

I know this because I've been to the outlet myself many times and they sell a number of bags that I've never seen in the retail store. These bags are nice, but they don't have things that I prefer, i.e., feet on the bag, piping around the slip pockets, etc.

So, can't really categorize a post by another user as calling outlet bags as "bad quality" when that's not what was written....especially when you yourself cannot attest unequivocally one way or the other to the quality of said such bags when you've never been to a MK outlet.


----------



## jchristensen09

AuntJulie said:


> Bummer!  Lord and Taylor had it on sale last week for 25% off and an additional 25% off for friends and family sale. It is sold out now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would try Macys.




I was able to get a good deal at Macys! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nacey

AuntJulie said:


> I didn't categorize them as bad quality. I wrote they were nice but don't have the extras that the MK handbags sold in retail stores have.
> 
> I know this because I've been to the outlet myself many times and they sell a number of bags that I've never seen in the retail store. These bags are nice, but they don't have things that I prefer, i.e., feet on the bag, piping around the slip pockets, etc.
> 
> So, can't really categorize a post by another user as calling outlet bags as "bad quality" when that's not what was written....especially when you yourself cannot attest unequivocally one way or the other to the quality of said such bags when you've never been to a MK outlet.


You mentioned outlets don't offer the same value which means they aren't as great as the retail stores and I was just stating what I heard and I do know some outlets do not make special products just for their "outlet" stores. I have been in a MK outlet but I didn't shop there I just did a quick walk around. I'm not a shopper of stores. I go knowing what I want, get it and leave.


----------



## paula3boys

Outlets do sell their own styles that aren't sold in boutiques just like Coach sells MFF (made for factory). MK has some boutique styles that show up to outlets (just as Coach has deletes that go). Someone said MK didn't have this but they do.

I can get boutique bags at better deals at department stores than outlet styles at MK outlet. I feel boutique styles are sometimes different quality but that's my opinion and we are all entitled. The outlet Hamiltons made for them have no locks and keys for example. The Jet Set zip top has different color handles from rest of bag on outlet styles. I could go on but won't. You can't know for sure without going. 

Outlet styles are also sold at TJ Maxx. I personally haven't seen boutique styles at TJ .


----------



## JVXOXO

paula3boys said:


> Outlets do sell their own styles that aren't sold in boutiques just like Coach sells MFF (made for factory). MK has some boutique styles that show up to outlets (just as Coach has deletes that go). Someone said MK didn't have this but they do.
> 
> I can get boutique bags at better deals at department stores than outlet styles at MK outlet. I feel boutique styles are sometimes different quality but that's my opinion and we are all entitled. The outlet Hamiltons made for them have no locks and keys for example. The Jet Set zip top has different color handles from rest of bag on outlet styles. I could go on but won't. You can't know for sure without going.
> 
> Outlet styles are also sold at TJ Maxx. I personally haven't seen boutique styles at TJ .



I agree, I think you get better deals with department stores. 
The Hamilton is my favorite MK style and I went to my local outlet last week and only saw the MFF version (at one point they carried both). 
I've seen both MFF and boutique bags at my TJ Maxx.


----------



## Nacey

I didn't mean to start a war here. I HAVE been to outlet stores and not only an MK one. I was speaking of all outlets in general including clothing outlets! Like I said I didn't buy anything at the MK outlet when I went and I am keeping everyone's comments in mind when I go tomorrow I will check it out. I do appreciate your opinions that's the whole point of this forum. I was just speaking for all outlets in general. There may be people on here who have never been to one and see comments abt how they are so different and turn them off to never going to one when actually it's not that bad especially if you don't want to pay full price.


----------



## Nacey

AuntJulie said:


> I didn't categorize them as bad quality. I wrote they were nice but don't have the extras that the MK handbags sold in retail stores have.
> 
> I know this because I've been to the outlet myself many times and they sell a number of bags that I've never seen in the retail store. These bags are nice, but they don't have things that I prefer, i.e., feet on the bag, piping around the slip pockets, etc.
> 
> So, can't really categorize a post by another user as calling outlet bags as "bad quality" when that's not what was written....especially when you yourself cannot attest unequivocally one way or the other to the quality of said such bags when you've never been to a MK outlet.



The purse convo was just a misunderstanding. That aside, I'd like to ask you a couple questions abt a woman such as yourself in the electrical engineering career. I'm finishing up my school right now for electrical engineering and I have lived in Charleston, SC before & loved it. My mom still lives in the area. If you would like to talk please let me know how we can have that convo elsewhere more appropriate. Thank you


----------



## Sueshi

I have a question about the Macys F&F sale. Is it all the Michael kors selma on sale or it's varies? I'm mostly eyeing for the medium selma. Not sure what color I want. 

Thank you.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Sueshi said:


> I have a question about the Macys F&F sale. Is it all the Michael kors selma on sale or it's varies? I'm mostly eyeing for the medium selma. Not sure what color I want.
> 
> Thank you.




All MK is 25% off


----------



## vicky

I see lots of great deals on MK bags in the US, but was wondering if anyone knows of any European discount for MK bags (in store or online)? Many thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nacey said:


> *I didn't mean to start a war here.* I HAVE been to outlet stores and not only an MK one. I was speaking of all outlets in general including clothing outlets! Like I said I didn't buy anything at the MK outlet when I went and I am keeping everyone's comments in mind when I go tomorrow I will check it out. I do appreciate your opinions that's the whole point of this forum. I was just speaking for all outlets in general. There may be people on here who have never been to one and see comments abt how they are so different and turn them off to never going to one when actually it's not that bad especially if you don't want to pay full price.


 

Nacey, there is no war here.   Just individuals posting their opinions and experience on a subject.  It's all good.  

I think it's been an interesting conversation so far.  That's what I love about tpf.  Lots of conversations and opinions.


----------



## JVXOXO

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nacey, there is no war here.   Just individuals posting their opinions and experience on a subject.  It's all good.
> 
> I think it's been an interesting conversation so far.  That's what I love about tpf.  Lots of conversations and opinions.



I agree, if anything we want to see each other get the most for their money!


----------



## dana5239

This is what I got for $94.00 yesterday. I am super excited!!!


----------



## janiesea3

dana5239 said:


> This is what I got for $94.00 yesterday. I am super excited!!!



BEST price I've EVER seen!! I'm sooo happy for you!! LOVE it!!


----------



## dana5239

The Hamilton was $60 and the cosmetic bag was $34.


----------



## AuntJulie

dana5239 said:


> This is what I got for $94.00 yesterday. I am super excited!!!



Both of them?  Wow!  That's amazing!  Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

JVXOXO said:


> I agree, if anything we want to see each other get the most for their money!



I very much agree!


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> I very much agree!




Yeah, it's exciting seeing people get all these deals, and also inspiring!


----------



## Cahlee

Saks early access friends and family begins today! You can use FRNFAM2 and you will receive 25%


----------



## jojon21

Is anyone getting anything from the Saks F&F?  I wish their website had a bit larger selection of MK, though the Dressy and the Large EW Hamilton are seriously tempting!!


----------



## squishybee

Cahlee said:


> Saks early access friends and family begins today! You can use FRNFAM2 and you will receive 25%



Thanks for the heads up!!! Dont forget to use the free shipping code "FREESHIP"


----------



## CaliChic

Nacey said:


> I would really like to buy a Michael Kors Selma bag in black bc it's exactly what I'm looking for, plain and sophisticated to match anything. It will be my first Michael Kors purchase. I havn't been to the outlet here lately. Has anybody been to one recently? I'm going tomorrow but I just can't wait an I don't want to be disappointed. Last time I went the sales weren't that great to me and I wasn't looking for anything. It was my first time going in the store just to see what they had and if their prices compared to Coach. I wasn't impressed by the styles so I didn't get anything.
> 
> But now im in love with this Selma bag!!!!!!   Does anybody know of any sales where I can get it around the $225 range????? $358 seems WAAAY too expensive for such a small bag! I bought the HUGE Park Metro Tote in saffiano leather from Coach for only $150 with tax!! I know Michael Kors is popular but sheesh!!!! Ive searched everywhere online and nobody has Michael Kors on sale and if they do its only like 25% off!



If you have an iphone or you can try online, poshmark.com


----------



## Nacey

CaliChic said:


> If you have an iphone or you can try online, poshmark.com


That's an awesome website, thank you!!


----------



## AuntJulie

BTW the Dillard's rep told me their best day of sales for the entire year is New Years Day. She said everything that is on sale, they normally take another 40% off!

She said its so crazy they have to limit the number of handbags for purchase in your hand to six!


----------



## CaliChic

Nacey said:


> That's an awesome website, thank you!!



Np


----------



## espressions

Extra 30% off MK sale items at Bon Ton online with code DESIGNER30A


----------



## PugHeaven

AuntJulie said:


> BTW the Dillard's rep told me their best day of sales for the entire year is New Years Day. She said everything that is on sale, they normally take another 40% off!
> 
> She said its so crazy they have to limit the number of handbags for purchase in your hand to six!



Wow!  I wish we had a Dillard's up here.  This would definitely change the date of my Christmas!!!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> BTW the Dillard's rep told me their best day of sales for the entire year is New Years Day. She said everything that is on sale, they normally take another 40% off!
> 
> She said its so crazy they have to limit the number of handbags for purchase in your hand to six!




This sale you're talking about started my MK addiction! I went to Dillard's on New Years and it was BEYOND crazy!! I go every year & NEVER had the crazy stuff that was this year...so I strolled down the mall & walked in the MK store...bought a croco Selma and this began my addiction!


----------



## Anjool

Are all the sales over for grabbing a selma or hamilton at 20-25% off? Had some in my bag and didn't check out.. now I think i missed them!


----------



## Cahlee

Anjool said:


> Are all the sales over for grabbing a selma or hamilton at 20-25% off? Had some in my bag and didn't check out.. now I think i missed them!




Saks f&f sale is still going on, but they currently don't have a lot of remaining MK variety left, it's worth checking out though (especially if you don't have one in your state since they won't charge tax!). The macy's F&F sale is coming up starting the 29th online and 30th in stores for 25% and they have a great deal to choose from!


----------



## siadevina

Hiiiii 
anybody know where is this? 
Thank you


----------



## Anjool

Cahlee said:


> Saks f&f sale is still going on, but they currently don't have a lot of remaining MK variety left, it's worth checking out though (especially if you don't have one in your state since they won't charge tax!). The macy's F&F sale is coming up starting the 29th online and 30th in stores for 25% and they have a great deal to choose from!


Thanks honey, I found belk had 20% code still working 45232729
Might see if i can find something i love there! If not I will hang out for the Macy's F&F
x


----------



## asd007

Can someone explain the presale for the Mac's F&F? If an item is on sale currently, can I purchase it now and get and additional 25% off friend and Family deal and pick it up on the 30th? or would I only get the 25% off on the regular price?


----------



## ubo22

asd007 said:


> Can someone explain the presale for the Mac's F&F? If an item is on sale currently, can I purchase it now and get and additional 25% off friend and Family deal and pick it up on the 30th? or would I only get the 25% off on the regular price?


I'm pretty sure you can get the 25% off for Macy's F&F in addition to the current sale price.  So if an item is currently on sale, you can take the additional 25% off for F&F.  It would be considered a F&F pre-sale because the F&F sale starts April 30th.  You can't take your purchase home until April 30th.  You're just pre-paying (i.e., pre-sale).


----------



## espressions

asd007 said:


> Can someone explain the presale for the Mac's F&F? If an item is on sale currently, can I purchase it now and get and additional 25% off friend and Family deal and pick it up on the 30th? or would I only get the 25% off on the regular price?


I had that same question, and tried to do a presale on a sale item. I was told by 2 different SAs at my Macy's that your purchase is placed on hold on your credit card for the presale, but you do not get charged until the 30th when you pick up your items. Because of that, if the item you wanted that was on sale today, is still on sale on the 30th, then you would get the additional 25% off the sale price. However, if it is like a special promo where items are on sale (but not permanently on sale) for a short duration, and the price goes back up before the 30th, you would not get the 25% off that sale price, but 25% off whatever the price is on the 30th. Maybe different Macy's are doing it differently, but that's what I was told by my Macy's.


----------



## Cahlee

Macys online f&f sale starts today. I've officially placed my order for the optic white, so excited for it to arrive!


----------



## AirJewels

So what's everyone getting from the Macy's F&F sale?


----------



## Euromutt86

siadevina said:


> View attachment 2592747
> View attachment 2592752
> 
> Hiiiii
> anybody know where is this?
> Thank you


Stein Mart


----------



## jazzyj1021

Euromutt86 said:


> Stein Mart




I wish my Stein Mart looked like that!


----------



## ubo22

AirJewels said:


> So what's everyone getting from the Macy's F&F sale?


Most everyone I know did presale, so the real question is, "What has everyone already bought from the Macy's F&F sale?"


----------



## Cahlee

ubo22 said:


> Most everyone I know did presale, so the real question is, "What has everyone already bought from the Macy's F&F sale?"




I'm sure I've mentioned this a million times, but tomorrow morning when Macys opens I am going to pick up the hamilton NS in both sapphire and pearl gray. I also ordered an optic white NS this morning. Yay for sales!


----------



## jazzyj1021

ubo22 said:


> Most everyone I know did presale, so the real question is, "What has everyone already bought from the Macy's F&F sale?"




I'm picking up a black large dressy (since I returned a bag, I totally had to replace it. *totally normal right?*) small jet set satchel in summer blue and sapphire mini hamilton. (I had a dream about this bag so I knew it had to be mine.)


----------



## SoFloGirl

siadevina said:


> View attachment 2592747
> View attachment 2592752
> 
> Hiiiii
> anybody know where is this?
> Thank you


I was just at my Stein Mart yesterday. The MK collection they had looked nothing like this!


----------



## SelmaLove

ubo22 said:


> Most everyone I know did presale, so the real question is, "What has everyone already bought from the Macy's F&F sale?"




I'm going pick up my red patent Selma! Can't wait!


----------



## Cahlee

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm picking up a black large dressy (since I returned a bag, I totally had to replace it. *totally normal right?*) small jet set satchel in summer blue and sapphire mini hamilton. (I had a dream about this bag so I knew it had to be mine.)




I'd say that's normal. Although I justify a lot of things for being normal... ;D
Great choices! Congratulations!


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> I'm sure I've mentioned this a million times, but tomorrow morning when Macys opens I am going to pick up the hamilton NS in both sapphire and pearl gray. I also ordered an optic white NS this morning. Yay for sales!



You're the NS Hamilton queen!  So new additions in Sapphire, Pearl Grey, & Optic White?  Good choices.  Is Malachite next?



jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm picking up a black large dressy (since I returned a bag, I totally had to replace it. *totally normal right?*) small jet set satchel in summer blue and sapphire mini hamilton. (I had a dream about this bag so I knew it had to be mine.)



Dreams can really come true...haha.



SelmaLove said:


> I'm going pick up my red patent Selma! Can't wait!



Beautiful color for summer!


----------



## Cahlee

ubo22 said:


> You're the NS Hamilton queen!  So new additions in Sapphire, Pearl Grey, & Optic White?  Good choices.  Is Malachite next?
> 
> 
> 
> Dreams can really come true...haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color for summer!




To be a queen would be interesting! 
After a fair amount of time has passed since my last purchase, I will resume shopping. And malachite is definitely on my to buy list! Either I'll buy malachite first or this color block hamilton, whichever I find first in pristine condition at the right price. Bans really suck... I need to learn the art of self control!


----------



## Cahlee

Available at Macys!


----------



## ShaNayNay

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2598700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598702
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598703
> 
> 
> Available at Macys!


 
Oh. My. Goodness! I am loveing that center stripe Hamilton! I hope they become available in the E/W too!!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2598700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598701
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598702
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598703
> 
> 
> Available at Macys!


Ugh I wanted to order the e/w but the color raspberry is only showing for the n/s


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Ugh I wanted to order the e/w but the color raspberry is only showing for the n/s




It should be showing for the EW too. They no longer have fuschia online for the EW, the one that is currently there is the raspberry. However when you try to add it to your cart it's showing up as unavailable. You could either try calling in, or just check periodically throughout today and tomorrow to see when it will finally go through!


----------



## Scrock

So happy I picked up my pearl gray Selma today from the presale!! Now I want a MK wristlet, Macys doesn't have it in Saffiano leather but Nordstrom does. I chatted with Nordies about price matching and they declined because Macys doesn't have it on their site. Any suggestions about how to get the wristlet at a discount. Are there any other stores offering F&F in the near future?


----------



## SelmaLove

Macy's added the color block Selmas and raspberry selma to their site for those of you wanting to grab them with f/f!


----------



## acm1134

SelmaLove said:


> Macy's added the color block Selmas and raspberry selma to their site for those of you wanting to grab them with f/f!




I tried to buy and neither will let me add it to my cart &#128546;


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I tried to buy and neither will let me add it to my cart &#128546;




I added the pink and while selma and it worked


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> I added the pink and while selma and it worked




Strange because I can't add it either


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> Strange because I can't add it either



I tried to add rasberry Hamiltons in both sizes and it had my cart as empty too.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I tried to add rasberry Hamiltons in both sizes and it had my cart as empty too.




That one isn't available but the color block Selma's and dressy & Hamilton worked


----------



## Percise2001

Can't add the raspberry Hamilton to my cart either. They didn't have this option yesterday. I wonder if it will be available later.  Only other place I found this color was zappos and its at full price.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> That one isn't available but the color block Selma's and dressy & Hamilton worked



It's weird because it shows up on the website as available. Normally if its sold out, one of two things occur:  when you add it to the cart, you get a message saying it isn't available, or it doesn't show up as an option at all.


----------



## designer.deals

Percise2001 said:


> Can't add the raspberry Hamilton to my cart either. They didn't have this option yesterday. I wonder if it will be available later.  Only other place I found this color was zappos and its at full price.




Nordstrom and lord and Taylor has it


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> It's weird because it shows up on the website as available. Normally if its sold out, one of two things occur:  when you add it to the cart, you get a message saying it isn't available, or it doesn't show up as an option at all.




I think they are just getting ready to add them to the website . Same thing happened when sapphire was added


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> That one isn't available but the color block Selma's and dressy & Hamilton worked




I tried color block Selma in both raspberry and black but they do not add!


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I tried color block Selma in both raspberry and black but they do not add!




Now I wonder if it was the dressy I added instead


----------



## Percise2001

designer.deals said:


> I think they are just getting ready to add them to the website . Same thing happened when sapphire was added



Any idea how long it will take for it to get added?  I hope it's before the sale is over.


----------



## designer.deals

Percise2001 said:


> Any idea how long it will take for it to get added?  I hope it's before the sale is over.




Not sure it can be later on today tomorrow or even after


----------



## designer.deals

Percise2001 said:


> Any idea how long it will take for it to get added?  I hope it's before the sale is over.




Only thing I could think of is taking a screen shot if it and taking it to a Nordstrom in stores and telling them Macy's has it and have them price match


----------



## M1SSLA

Nordstorms has the selma for 25% off. Do you think you could price match macy's friends and family on top of that?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom is doing it as a match to Macy's already, so I don't think they would. 




M1SSLA said:


> Nordstorms has the selma for 25% off. Do you think you could price match macy's friends and family on top of that?


----------



## ubo22

M1SSLA said:


> Nordstorms has the selma for 25% off. Do you think you could price match macy's friends and family on top of that?


lucydee and I were both able to do this in reverse at our local Brooklyn, NY Macy's.  However, they required that we do the price match + F&F discount in person at the store.  We had to print out the sale price from the other retailer (in my case it was L&T) and bring that to Macy's and then we got both the price match and the additional 25% off for Macy's F&F.  I did this during the F&F presale several weeks ago.  My purchase should be arriving today.  By the way, I also was able to open a Macy's credit card and received another 20% off in addition.  So I was able to get 25% off for price match, 25% off for F&F, and 20% off for opening a Macy's credit card.


----------



## M1SSLA

ubo22 said:


> lucydee and I were both able to do this in reverse at our local Brooklyn, NY Macy's.  However, they required that we do the price match + F&F discount in person at the store.  We had to print out the sale price from the other retailer (in my case it was L&T) and bring that to Macy's and then we got both the price match and the additional 25% off for Macy's F&F.  I did this during the F&F presale several weeks ago.  My purchase should be arriving today.  By the way, I also was able to open a Macy's credit card and received another 20% off in addition.  So I was able to get 25% off for price match, 25% off for F&F, and 20% off for opening a Macy's credit card.



Thank you so much!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> lucydee and I were both able to do this in reverse at our local Brooklyn, NY Macy's.  However, they required that we do the price match + F&F discount in person at the store.  We had to print out the sale price from the other retailer (in my case it was L&T) and bring that to Macy's and then we got both the price match and the additional 25% off for Macy's F&F.  I did this during the F&F presale several weeks ago.  My purchase should be arriving today.  By the way, I also was able to open a Macy's credit card and received another 20% off in addition.  So I was able to get 25% off for price match, 25% off for F&F, and 20% off for opening a Macy's credit card.




Unfortunately not all stores are willing to do that though.


----------



## Sueshi

Has anyone check out at there Macys if they have the rasberry color yet?


----------



## acm1134

Sueshi said:


> Has anyone check out at there Macys if they have the rasberry color yet?




I just went today and they didn't have that color yet. The associate looked it up online and it stated the color was available to order so when we tried to order it , it wouldn't go through. I ended up just buying a Hamilton in a different color that I will bring back and exchange for the raspberry when it finally comes in


----------



## ubo22

M1SSLA said:


> Thank you so much!


paula3boys is right.  Not every Macy's will price match + give the F&F sale price.  You should call ahead to your local Macy's to check.


----------



## SelmaLove

Random question...has anyone ever done an online return for Lord & Taylor? I sent a bag back, and 2 weeks later, they still haven't processed it for return. I wasn't sure if this is the norm with them.


----------



## paula3boys

SelmaLove said:


> Random question...has anyone ever done an online return for Lord & Taylor? I sent a bag back, and 2 weeks later, they still haven't processed it for return. I wasn't sure if this is the norm with them.




They take forever and I had to constantly email them


----------



## paula3boys

Sueshi said:


> Has anyone check out at there Macys if they have the rasberry color yet?




When I emailed customer service they told me to call to place the order. I went with Nordies instead


----------



## jojon21

SelmaLove said:


> Random question...has anyone ever done an online return for Lord & Taylor? I sent a bag back, and 2 weeks later, they still haven't processed it for return. I wasn't sure if this is the norm with them.





paula3boys said:


> They take forever and I had to constantly email them




+1.  They are absolutely the slowest with online returns of any retailer I've ever dealt with.  My refund took 4+ weeks, and that was after constant calling and emailing!  I will only order something from them anymore if I am positive it's a keeper!


----------



## SelmaLove

jojon21 said:


> +1.  They are absolutely the slowest with online returns of any retailer I've ever dealt with.  My refund took 4+ weeks, and that was after constant calling and emailing!  I will only order something from them anymore if I am positive it's a keeper!




@jojon21 and @paula3boys -- thanks for the feedback. This is going to end up being a frustrating process I see. Was there something specific you had to say during this time to get them to finally process it? Were they just dragging their feet and you had to get them to manually process it?

I tracked the return package, and all it says is processed by return agent. The CS rep says it takes like 3 weeks to get the return completed, but even then he couldn't/wouldn't tell me where the package was in processing currently. Lesson learned. No more L&T.


----------



## jojon21

SelmaLove said:


> @jojon21 and @paula3boys -- thanks for the feedback. This is going to end up being a frustrating process I see. Was there something specific you had to say during this time to get them to finally process it? Were they just dragging their feet and you had to get them to manually process it?
> 
> I tracked the return package, and all it says is processed by return agent. The CS rep says it takes like 3 weeks to get the return completed, but even then he couldn't/wouldn't tell me where the package was in processing currently. Lesson learned. No more L&T.



I took to social media to leave a not so nice comment on their facebook page.  Someone from their CS replied to it and gave me an email to write to her at, which expedited the refund. I think her name was Teri.   I didn't save the email address but you could always leave a comment on FB or twitter and I'm sure it will be replied to quickly!


----------



## AuntJulie

jojon21 said:


> I took to social media to leave a not so nice comment on their facebook page.  Someone from their CS replied to it and gave me an email to write to her at, which expedited the refund. I think her name was Teri.   I didn't save the email address but you could always leave a comment on FB or twitter and I'm sure it will be replied to quickly!



Me too. They gave me another 25% off if I kept the bag and another 20% off my next order.


----------



## Sueshi

acm1134 said:


> I just went today and they didn't have that color yet. The associate looked it up online and it stated the color was available to order so when we tried to order it , it wouldn't go through. I ended up just buying a Hamilton in a different color that I will bring back and exchange for the raspberry when it finally comes in



I should do that, too. But do you know if you exchange it will you have to pay the full price? Thank you!!


----------



## paula3boys

SelmaLove said:


> @jojon21 and @paula3boys -- thanks for the feedback. This is going to end up being a frustrating process I see. Was there something specific you had to say during this time to get them to finally process it? Were they just dragging their feet and you had to get them to manually process it?
> 
> I tracked the return package, and all it says is processed by return agent. The CS rep says it takes like 3 weeks to get the return completed, but even then he couldn't/wouldn't tell me where the package was in processing currently. Lesson learned. No more L&T.




I filed with my bank because I wasn't paying interest on a charge they should've credited immediately after they received it. 

They have better sales at times for me but I'll make sure I know for sure before ordering again. The Hamilton I returned was with flap thing and I hadn't seen IRL yet. I got another bag after that hassle and love it. Fantastic deal as it was 25% and 25% off plus no sales tax plus cash back from e bates site


----------



## CoachGirl12

Is Macy's doing a Mother's Day Sale thru the 8th @ 20% off and this includes designer bags? Did I read that right on their website today?


----------



## LVbarbie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Is Macy's doing a Mother's Day Sale thru the 8th @ 20% off and this includes designer bags? Did I read that right on their website today?


I hope so I would really like to Selma.I really don't want to pay full price if I don't have to.I'm going to definitely check on that!


----------



## LVbarbie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Is Macy's doing a Mother's Day Sale thru the 8th @ 20% off and this includes designer bags? Did I read that right on their website today?


.I just checked the Macy's website and they are having a 20 percent off sale but it does not apply to michael kors bags


----------



## CoachGirl12

LVbarbie said:


> .I just checked the Macy's website and they are having a 20 percent off sale but it does not apply to michael kors bags


Darn! Thanks for checking! I must have read it wrong!


----------



## rolo25

The 25% off just ended on the 5th and I got my back right before it ended! I got the Large serena in brown, it is my first MK purse! I saved $100 on it thanks to the deals thread on this forum!


----------



## salech90

Hello everyone! I heard from the Michael Kors manager at my local Macy's that there will be another F&F sale in June of this year (which is something I've never seen at Macy's, usually they have two F&F one is Spring and another in Fall). I believe there will be a 25% discount at that time.  

I have a small question that one of you ladies may be able to answer. I usually purchase my MK bags at Macy's, and I was wondering if my bag is defective can I send it to Michael Kors for repair? 

I did find this on the MK website 

Michael Kors does not offer a guarantee or repair service on merchandise purchased from an off-priced retailer or unauthorized retailer. 

Is Macy's considered an off-priced retailer? Macy's is very good with replacing any product within the first year, but I'm concerned with what I can do if I have a bag that needs repair after the one year warranty. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Euromutt86

salech90 said:


> Hello everyone! I heard from the Michael Kors manager at my local Macy's that there will be another F&F sale in June of this year (which is something I've never seen at Macy's, usually they have two F&F one is Spring and another in Fall). I believe there will be a 25% discount at that time.
> 
> I have a small question that one of you ladies may be able to answer. I usually purchase my MK bags at Macy's, and I was wondering if my bag is defective can I send it to Michael Kors for repair?
> 
> I did find this on the MK website
> 
> Michael Kors does not offer a guarantee or repair service on merchandise purchased from an off-priced retailer or unauthorized retailer.
> 
> Is Macy's considered an off-priced retailer? Macy's is very good with replacing any product within the first year, but I'm concerned with what I can do if I have a bag that needs repair after the one year warranty.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Oh gosh! Then I should wait to purchase my Mother's day gift for myself. HAHA!

Yes, I went into MK and they didn't even ask me where I bought my purse. They just took it and repaired it. They even gave me a brand new Hamilton because of a defect. I got it from eBay. It was over a year old. You'll have to pay to repair it, if it's like a really old model. They were really nice to me. I'm sure you'll have no problems.


----------



## salech90

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh gosh! Then I should wait to purchase my Mother's day gift for myself. HAHA!
> 
> Yes, I went into MK and they didn't even ask me where I bought my purse. They just took it and repaired it. They even gave me a brand new Hamilton because of a defect. I got it from eBay. It was over a year old. You'll have to pay to repair it, if it's like a really old model. They were really nice to me. I'm sure you'll have no problems.


Thanks for your quick response! If I ever do have an issue I hope I have the same experience at my local MK. 
And yes you should wait!! I am holding off to pick up a wallet from their new arrivals. I picked up a few items during the last F&F sale, but I just realized that my Hamilton wallet was defective and Macy's gave me a refund (since it was less than a year old) and I couldn't find any other wallets I liked . So I CAN'T wait for the June F&F


----------



## jazzyj1021

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh gosh! Then I should wait to purchase my Mother's day gift for myself. HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I went into MK and they didn't even ask me where I bought my purse. They just took it and repaired it. They even gave me a brand new Hamilton because of a defect. I got it from eBay. It was over a year old. You'll have to pay to repair it, if it's like a really old model. They were really nice to me. I'm sure you'll have no problems.




I'm jealous they just took your bag to be fixed. I need one to be looked at by MK and they kept giving me the run around and finally got in contact with someone but I need to send it out. Sigh.


----------



## Euromutt86

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm jealous they just took your bag to be fixed. I need one to be looked at by MK and they kept giving me the run around and finally got in contact with someone but I need to send it out. Sigh.



I walked straight into the store. Dealing with them through the phone and online sucked. I expressed my concern on the waviness of the bag and she just gave me another one. I didn't even have to put up a fight. Within a 30 seconds she said, You want another one?


----------



## jazzyj1021

salech90 said:


> Hello everyone! I heard from the Michael Kors manager at my local Macy's that there will be another F&F sale in June of this year (which is something I've never seen at Macy's, usually they have two F&F one is Spring and another in Fall). I believe there will be a 25% discount at that time.



I hope there is another sale! I have my eye on the Reese but I don't want to pay full price. I think the only bag I got full price was my Hamilton.


----------



## LVbarbie

Belks is having a 25% off sale Wednesday!! In store only. Macy's next sale will be 6-19-14!!


----------



## rolo25

My Serena zipper is a  little tough,  is that normal?  Zips up fine but kinda hard to open.  Was thinking I would give it a while see if it loosens up.   ​


----------



## jess39

LVbarbie said:


> Belks is having a 25% off sale Wednesday!! In store only. Macy's next sale will be 6-19-14!!


Thank you for letting us know!  Looks like i'll have to save up my money till then


----------



## AuntJulie

I'm so proud of myself for resisting a killer deal today. I saw a north south summer blue Hamilton on clearance at Belk for $214. It had a small spot on it most likely food which would for sure come out. 

The SA offered to take another 10% off plus allow me to use my 20% off coupon. I declined and she upped the discount to 15% plus my 20% off coupon. That would have made the price $145.52!

I resisted though because I already have the summer blue and white striped tote, so I didn't really need another summer blue handbag. 

I was really hoping Belk would have had the raspberry Hanilton by now, but they don't. I did see the raspberry color block Selma there though and let me tell you, pictures do NOT do that bag justice. It is incredibly gorgeous in person!


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so proud of myself for resisting a killer deal today. I saw a north south summer blue Hamilton on clearance at Belk for $214. It had a small spot on it most likely food which would for sure come out.
> 
> The SA offered to take another 10% off plus allow me to use my 20% off coupon. I declined and she upped the discount to 15% plus my 20% off coupon. That would have made the price $145.52!
> 
> I resisted though because I already have the summer blue and white striped tote, so I didn't really need another summer blue handbag.
> 
> I was really hoping Belk would have had the raspberry Hanilton by now, but they don't. I did see the raspberry color block Selma there though and let me tell you, pictures do NOT do that bag justice. It is incredibly gorgeous in person!




Wow, you have self control! I can't believe it. How do you turn down such a great deal. It's unheard of! My goodness, I'm going to go sit down and think about how happy I would be if I could get a deal like that in store. Especially since the summer blue hamilton is a reason enough to swoon. Congratulations! Wow!


----------



## jazzyj1021

LVbarbie said:


> Belks is having a 25% off sale Wednesday!! In store only. Macy's next sale will be 6-19-14!!



Someone else mentioned a June Macys sale as well! Do you know the percentage?


----------



## salech90

jazzyj1021 said:


> Someone else mentioned a June Macys sale as well! Do you know the percentage?


The sales associate at Macy's told me it would be 25% off  can't wait!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

salech90 said:


> The sales associate at Macy's told me it would be 25% off  can't wait!!




Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Wow, you have self control! I can't believe it. How do you turn down such a great deal. It's unheard of! My goodness, I'm going to go sit down and think about how happy I would be if I could get a deal like that in store. Especially since the summer blue hamilton is a reason enough to swoon. Congratulations! Wow!



I know right?  And my friend was urging me to get it too. Lol. I spent more than that in gas on the boat Saturday!

It had silver hardware which I love, but I think that bag would be prettier with gold hardware. Plus I just ordered a dark dune for $161.

I hope somebody on here goes and gets that bag!  It was at Belk in Northwoods Mall in Charleston, SC!


----------



## LVbarbie

jazzyj1021 said:


> Someone else mentioned a June Macys sale as well! Do you know the percentage?


25% friends and family!!


----------



## LVbarbie

jess39 said:


> Thank you for letting us know!  Looks like i'll have to save up my money till then


Your welcome! I'm always looking for ways to save on Mk handbags or Mk watches


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I know right?  And my friend was urging me to get it too. Lol. I spent more than that in gas on the boat Saturday!
> 
> It had silver hardware which I love, but I think that bag would be prettier with gold hardware. Plus I just ordered a dark dune for $161.
> 
> I hope somebody on here goes and gets that bag!  It was at Belk in Northwoods Mall in Charleston, SC!


If only I lived in SC instead of NC !! lolol I am super bummed they don't have the raspberry hamilton yet. I am really wanting to purchase one on wednesday for the 25% off coupon that came out but I'm not sure they will have it yet


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> If only I lived in SC instead of NC !! lolol I am super bummed they don't have the raspberry hamilton yet. I am really wanting to purchase one on wednesday for the 25% off coupon that came out but I'm not sure they will have it yet




We should buy another color and exchange it for raspberry when it comes in!


----------



## LittleLucy

I went to the boutique today and the medium  E/W soft leather Hamiltons were 30% off.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> We should buy another color and exchange it for raspberry when it comes in!


Thats what I planned on doing with the hamilton from macys so I ordered the white but I fell in love and decided to keep her (: PLUS I have $20 in rewards to use at belk so it will bring my total down even more


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Thats what I planned on doing with the hamilton from macys so I ordered the white but I fell in love and decided to keep her (: PLUS I have $20 in rewards to use at belk so it will bring my total down even more



Awesome!  I talked to the L &T guy today and as they previously promised, they knocked off another 20% off my last order.  

My last order was 20% off with another 25% off and now another 20% off!  That means I got my jet set small striped summer blue and white tote for $111, the summer blue zip around continental wallet for $66 and the zipper pouch bag for $40!  Yay!


----------



## Cahlee

Macys and Nordstrom are both having 15% off cash back on e*bates. If anyone is desperate and can't wait to buy a bag, at least get some cash back on your purchase! 

Why can't there be any coupons going on, I'd be in heaven. Ugh!


----------



## Cahlee

WAIT! 
No one hold this against me
I am not sure if it's going to work
We'll only know for sure by Wednesday
Macys may be having another 25% off and I believe our beloved MKs will be included! 
25% off of $100+
Valid starting May 14th
I don't know for sure if this is going to work
But what do we have to lose if it doesn't? 
Let's get ready for some shopping ladies!?!






If this coupon does work, and the e*bates cash back is still at 15% by then, I think I'll faint! No joke


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee!!!! My fingers are crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Cahlee said:


> WAIT!
> No one hold this against me
> I am not sure if it's going to work
> We'll only know for sure by Wednesday
> Macys may be having another 25% off and I believe our beloved MKs will be included!
> 25% off of $100+
> Valid starting May 14th
> I don't know for sure if this is going to work
> But what do we have to lose if it doesn't?
> Let's get ready for some shopping ladies!?!
> 
> View attachment 2614059
> View attachment 2614060
> View attachment 2614062
> 
> 
> If this coupon does work, and the e*bates cash back is still at 15% by then, I think I'll faint! No joke




What is the online code?


----------



## Cahlee

paula3boys said:


> What is the online code?




If it does work the code will be icons


----------



## jojon21

Cahlee said:


> WAIT!
> No one hold this against me
> I am not sure if it's going to work
> We'll only know for sure by Wednesday
> Macys may be having another 25% off and I believe our beloved MKs will be included!
> 25% off of $100+
> Valid starting May 14th
> I don't know for sure if this is going to work
> But what do we have to lose if it doesn't?
> Let's get ready for some shopping ladies!?!
> 
> View attachment 2614059
> View attachment 2614060
> View attachment 2614062
> 
> 
> If this coupon does work, and the e*bates cash back is still at 15% by then, I think I'll faint! No joke



Thanks for posting ~ 
Hoping it works online on MK, I've got something picked out!


----------



## salech90

Cahlee said:


> WAIT!
> No one hold this against me
> I am not sure if it's going to work
> We'll only know for sure by Wednesday
> Macys may be having another 25% off and I believe our beloved MKs will be included!
> 25% off of $100+
> Valid starting May 14th
> I don't know for sure if this is going to work
> But what do we have to lose if it doesn't?
> Let's get ready for some shopping ladies!?!
> 
> View attachment 2614059
> View attachment 2614060
> View attachment 2614062
> 
> 
> If this coupon does work, and the e*bates cash back is still at 15% by then, I think I'll faint! No joke


OMG so excited! Thanks for posting this! Now I won't have to wait til June for the F&F sale!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Yay!  Belk 25% off coupon code was just posted. Starts at midnight for one day only!  It works online too!  Limited exclusions! 

Here's the code:  31846952

PS they have the color block Hamiltons and Selma!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Yay!  Belk 25% off coupon code was just posted. Starts at midnight for one day only!  It works online too!  Limited exclusions!
> 
> Here's the code:  31846952
> 
> PS they have the color block Hamiltons and Selma!



Still wishing they had the raspberry Hamilton &#128546;


----------



## Lovefrommich

Hello there!  Went to Macy's tonight to ask about the WOW pass that starts tomorrow - and yes it does work on MK! at least the SA I asked says so - will confirm tomorrow!


----------



## jess39

Is there a different macys code for everyone?


----------



## AuntJulie

jess39 said:


> Is there a different macys code for everyone?



Just use the code ICONS. 

I just bought the raspberry east west Hamilton for $148.50!  That includes the 25% off plus my Macys $75 gift card!  Yay!


----------



## Anjool

AuntJulie said:


> Just use the code ICONS.
> 
> I just bought the raspberry east west Hamilton for $148.50!  That includes the 25% off plus my Macys $75 gift card!  Yay!


my mouth dropped when i saw the $148.50 ... then i saw you had gift card  I am thinking of getting the raspberry hamilton hmmmmm


----------



## Minkette

I ordered the large sutton/dressy tote in luggage from Belk! Great size for all my daily needs and my work documents... Mixed with the rainy summer weather on the Carolina coast line, the saffiano leather should work perfect!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Just use the code ICONS.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the raspberry east west Hamilton for $148.50!  That includes the 25% off plus my Macys $75 gift card!  Yay!




Lucky you !!! I'm ordering it but I only have he 25% code and a 10 gift card hehe


----------



## Cahlee

So happy! Ordered the color block hamilton in white/black (decided this was the one the boyfriend would get for me since he really liked it!), and also the center stripe in brown/white/black
I also returned and re-bought the optic white hamilton since I hadn't used it yet and I didn't get any cash back from that purchase




Not sure if I'm keeping the center stripe though as I don't know how I feel about it just yet. We'll see!

After 25% off, taxes and 15% cash back they came out to:
Optic White: $247.03
Color block: $247.03
Center Stripe: $260.82

Happy shopping ladies!!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> So happy! Ordered the color block hamilton in white/black (Decided this was the one the boyfriend would get for me since he really liked it!), and also the center stripe in brown/white/black
> I also returned and re-bought the optic white hamilton since I hadn't used it yet and I didn't get any cash back from that purchase
> View attachment 2615875
> 
> View attachment 2615876
> 
> Not sure if I'm keeping the center stripe though as I don't know how I feel about it just yet. We'll see!
> 
> After 25% off, taxes and 15% cash back they came out to:
> Optic White: $247.03
> Color block: $247.03
> Center Stripe: $260.82
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!!


Beautiful bags ! How did you go about returning and reordering your optic white ? I want to do that with mine but im scared to get a bag with marks on it  Did you go to the store and return it then order it again online ?


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful bags ! How did you go about returning and reordering your optic white ? I want to do that with mine but im scared to get a bag with marks on it  Did you go to the store and return it then order it again online ?




I went to the store to return it and I am now reordering it online.

Don't be worried. I've seen several display optic whites, and none with marks. Based on that, I'd say it's highly unlikely that you'd receive one that does since it seems to be uncommon. 

Even if your worst case scenario were to happen, that can sometimes make for a great discount! Turn everything to a positive. 
Ordering online is a joy. Every hamilton I have ordered from Macy's came brand new from the warehouse. You should do it! Especially if the current one you have is bothering you, or if you could get a better price.


----------



## Euromutt86

I am so tempted to get the palm Selma mini messenger bag!! $102. You can't beat that! Ladies thanks for the heads up on the 25% off!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> I went to the store to return it and I am now reordering it online.
> 
> Don't be worried. I've seen several display optic whites, and none with marks. Based on that, I'd say it's highly unlikely that you'd receive one that does since it seems to be uncommon.
> 
> Even if your worst case scenario were to happen, that can sometimes make for a great discount! Turn everything to a positive.
> Ordering online is a joy. Every hamilton I have ordered from Macy's came brand new from the warehouse. You should do it! Especially if the current one you have is bothering you, or if you could get a better price.


Okay you'r right, I think I am going to do it ! I will take it back today and buy it again online. that extra 15% adds up !


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Okay you'r right, I think I am going to do it ! I will take it back today and buy it again online. that extra 15% adds up !




From the three bags I bought today I'll be receiving $122 in cash back. It most certainly does add up!


----------



## AuntJulie

Euromutt86 said:


> I am so tempted to get the palm Selma mini messenger bag!! $102. You can't beat that! Ladies thanks for the heads up on the 25% off!




Get it !  Yesterday they had the palm green medium Selma on clearance and I was going to get it today with the extra 25% off but it is gone gone gone!


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Lucky you !!! I'm ordering it but I only have he 25% code and a 10 gift card hehe




That's still a great deal!  I only got 25% off my sapphire Hamilton but I'm happy!  It's totally worth it!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> From the three bags I bought today I'll be receiving $122 in cash back. It most certainly does add up!




Does the 15% cash back end today?


----------



## Cahlee

jazzyj1021 said:


> Does the 15% cash back end today?




I actually don't know for sure. I can't find the page on e*bates where it says when it ends. The 15% cash back event started Monday for all stores participating. Nordstrom's already ended yesterday. My guess is it'll go on until maybe tomorrow or Friday the latest. Do make your purchase through them as quick as you can to be sure!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> I actually don't know for sure. I can't find the page on e*bates where it says when it ends. The 15% cash back event started Monday for all stores participating. Nordstrom's already ended yesterday. My guess is it'll go on until maybe tomorrow or Friday the latest. Do make your purchase through them as quick as you can to be sure!




I see.. I tried looking for the end date but no luck! With my luck when I'm ready to purchase it'll be over.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> I am so tempted to get the palm Selma mini messenger bag!! $102. You can't beat that! Ladies thanks for the heads up on the 25% off!


Get it! It's the prettiest pop of green!


----------



## acm1134

Has anyone had trouble ordering from Belk today ?


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone had trouble ordering from Belk today ?




I ordered with no problem. Got 25% off then additional 20% off no sales tax and no shipping cost! Extra discount was something they gave me a month ago that I was saving


----------



## acm1134

paula3boys said:


> I ordered with no problem. Got 25% off then additional 20% off no sales tax and no shipping cost! Extra discount was something they gave me a month ago that I was saving






I kept getting this everyone I would try to check out even when I did it on my phone so when I called they tried to place the order and got the same issue !! They are going to honor the 25% tomorrow for me though


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> I actually don't know for sure. I can't find the page on e*bates where it says when it ends. The 15% cash back event started Monday for all stores participating. Nordstrom's already ended yesterday. My guess is it'll go on until maybe tomorrow or Friday the latest. Do make your purchase through them as quick as you can to be sure!





jazzyj1021 said:


> I see.. I tried looking for the end date but no luck! With my luck when I'm ready to purchase it'll be over.



They never divulge the end date of the cash back promotion rates.  When you see a great rate, you need to jump on it immediately.  Sometimes they only last 1-2 days.


----------



## nhung832

Does  e bates also work in store purchase too or only online?


----------



## acm1134

nhung832 said:


> Does  e bates also work in store purchase too or only online?




Online only


----------



## Minkette

My email from ****** had the promotional date for the 15% at the very bottom in very tiny letters!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> My email from ****** had the promotional date for the 15% at the very bottom in very tiny letters!


I looked at the same thing.  But I don't think that date was for the 15% rebate.  It was the end date for the retailer's sale promotion.


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> Get it! It's the prettiest pop of green!




Got it! Thanks!


----------



## CaliChic

I went to ross today and I found a very lonely michael kors jet set travel lg in fuschia in the back rack. The paper stuffing caught my eyes because it had mk with circle dots and thats a mk boutique thing. Well i got it for $139.99! Which isnt bad. 

I do have a question though, ive never seen a mk at ross. Ive seen some at marshalls but theyre the outlet versions. When i looked at this one, it still had mk tags, mk care card, mk dust bag neatly folded mk stuffing paper and the lining was the boutique pattern mk with circle dots. Is this the boutique verson? Or is it a outlet version?


----------



## CaliChic

More pics




Left tag



Another question, how come the jet set doesnt have a tag with the code like the selmas?


----------



## espressions

CaliChic said:


> I went to ross today and I found a very lonely michael kors jet set travel lg in fuschia in the back rack. The paper stuffing caught my eyes because it had mk with circle dots and thats a mk boutique thing. Well i got it for $139.99! Which isnt bad.
> 
> I do have a question though, ive never seen a mk at ross. Ive seen some at marshalls but theyre the outlet versions. When i looked at this one, it still had mk tags, mk care card, mk dust bag neatly folded mk stuffing paper and the lining was the boutique pattern mk with circle dots. Is this the boutique verson? Or is it a outlet version?
> 
> View attachment 2617915
> 
> View attachment 2617916
> 
> View attachment 2617917
> View attachment 2617918
> 
> View attachment 2617920
> View attachment 2617923
> 
> View attachment 2617926


boutique version..u got a great deal!


----------



## CaliChic

espressions said:


> boutique version..u got a great deal!



Yay! Thanks!


----------



## salech90

CaliChic said:


> I went to ross today and I found a very lonely michael kors jet set travel lg in fuschia in the back rack. The paper stuffing caught my eyes because it had mk with circle dots and thats a mk boutique thing. Well i got it for $139.99! Which isnt bad.
> 
> I do have a question though, ive never seen a mk at ross. Ive seen some at marshalls but theyre the outlet versions. When i looked at this one, it still had mk tags, mk care card, mk dust bag neatly folded mk stuffing paper and the lining was the boutique pattern mk with circle dots. Is this the boutique verson? Or is it a outlet version?
> 
> View attachment 2617915
> 
> View attachment 2617916
> 
> View attachment 2617917
> View attachment 2617918
> 
> View attachment 2617920
> View attachment 2617923
> 
> View attachment 2617926


Congrats girl! Gorgeous bag & awesome price! Enjoy!


----------



## CaliChic

salech90 said:


> Congrats girl! Gorgeous bag & awesome price! Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## M1SSLA

CaliChic said:


> I went to ross today and I found a very lonely michael kors jet set travel lg in fuschia in the back rack. The paper stuffing caught my eyes because it had mk with circle dots and thats a mk boutique thing. Well i got it for $139.99! Which isnt bad.
> 
> I do have a question though, ive never seen a mk at ross. Ive seen some at marshalls but theyre the outlet versions. When i looked at this one, it still had mk tags, mk care card, mk dust bag neatly folded mk stuffing paper and the lining was the boutique pattern mk with circle dots. Is this the boutique verson? Or is it a outlet version?
> 
> View attachment 2617915
> 
> View attachment 2617916
> 
> View attachment 2617917
> View attachment 2617918
> 
> View attachment 2617920
> View attachment 2617923
> 
> View attachment 2617926



Its boutique!! Such a good deal! It's so cute!!


----------



## CaliChic

M1SSLA said:


> Its boutique!! Such a good deal! It's so cute!!



Thanks! Im so happy with all these responses.


----------



## Euromutt86

CaliChic said:


> I went to ross today and I found a very lonely michael kors jet set travel lg in fuschia in the back rack. The paper stuffing caught my eyes because it had mk with circle dots and thats a mk boutique thing. Well i got it for $139.99! Which isnt bad.
> 
> I do have a question though, ive never seen a mk at ross. Ive seen some at marshalls but theyre the outlet versions. When i looked at this one, it still had mk tags, mk care card, mk dust bag neatly folded mk stuffing paper and the lining was the boutique pattern mk with circle dots. Is this the boutique verson? Or is it a outlet version?
> 
> View attachment 2617915
> 
> View attachment 2617916
> 
> View attachment 2617917
> View attachment 2617918
> 
> View attachment 2617920
> View attachment 2617923
> 
> View attachment 2617926




I'm about to hit up ross. YOU ARE SO LUCKY!


----------



## CaliChic

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm about to hit up ross. YOU ARE SO LUCKY!



Goodluck! I hope there will be one there. When i went it was after class at 10 am, there was only 1 and it was hiding. The paper stuffing caught my eyes, I didnt even see the purse itself.


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2617191
> 
> I kept getting this everyone I would try to check out even when I did it on my phone so when I called they tried to place the order and got the same issue !! They are going to honor the 25% tomorrow for me though




Bummer! Glad they're honoring for you though


----------



## AirJewels

Bloomingdale's has 25% off sale and clearance with the code EXTRA25 and it works on Michael Kors.  In addition, E*bates cash*back is 15% right now.  Not a huge selection but there is a pebbled leather Hamilton in luggage.


----------



## paula3boys

AirJewels said:


> Bloomingdale's has 25% off sale and clearance with the code EXTRA25 and it works on Michael Kors.  In addition, E*bates cash*back is 15% right now.  Not a huge selection but there is a pebbled leather Hamilton in luggage.




$159.76 for me!


----------



## Freezegoalie

I bought the pebbled leather Hamilton in luggage.  It's in backorder and I won't be able to receive it until mid-June.



AirJewels said:


> Bloomingdale's has 25% off sale and clearance with the code EXTRA25 and it works on Michael Kors. In addition, E*bates cash*back is 15% right now. Not a huge selection but there is a pebbled leather Hamilton in luggage.


----------



## curliegirl

AirJewels said:


> Bloomingdale's has 25% off sale and clearance with the code EXTRA25 and it works on Michael Kors.  In addition, E*bates cash*back is 15% right now.  Not a huge selection but there is a pebbled leather Hamilton in luggage.


Wow that is a great deal.  I just checked it out and they do have some great deals on MK purses..thx..


----------



## lucydee

Got a call today from the MK Rep at Macys; she said Macys is doing another Friends & Family Sale for 25% off presale starting tomorrow and pick up date is June 4th.
Happy Shopping Ladies!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Got a call today from the MK Rep at Macys; she said Macys is doing another Friends & Family Sale for 25% off presale starting tomorrow and pick up date is June 4th.
> Happy Shopping Ladies!



Is that in store only?


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Got a call today from the MK Rep at Macys; she said Macys is doing another Friends & Family Sale for 25% off presale starting tomorrow and pick up date is June 4th.
> Happy Shopping Ladies!




Hopefully before it end the colorblocks go on sale


----------



## Minkette

Oh man... I just bought a 2 MK Sutton's and 2 MK Wallets from Macy's continued sales! Ahhhh! So dangerous!


----------



## acm1134

Picked this up at macys today ! Presale is currently active


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2623573
> 
> Picked this up at macys today ! Presale is currently active




&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;more trouble


----------



## jazzyj1021

Already bought two bags for this pre sale... I need to stop. That's it. No more.


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> Already bought two bags for this pre sale... I need to stop. That's it. No more.




That's how I was at the beginning now idk what imma gonna do lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> That's how I was at the beginning now idk what imma gonna do lol




I blame every single one of you. Lol! I've been the type to have just ONE bag for about a year. Now? I bought a total of 7 this year then returned 2. I told myself, Jaz if there's another bag you want you have to return one. Haha.


----------



## salech90

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2623573
> 
> Picked this up at macys today ! Presale is currently active


Thanks for posting this! I'm definitely picking something up  3 F&F sales in one year is really beginning to affect me :shame:. I NEED to stop!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm really tempted to get one of the color block bags. These self-imposed bans are not working!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> I blame every single one of you. Lol! I've been the type to have just ONE bag for about a year. Now? I bought a total of 7 this year then returned 2. I told myself, Jaz if there's another bag you want you have to return one. Haha.




It's so hard especially with this sales! Before I was introduced to Mk I swore I would never buy a designer bag because they were so expensive but here u have me 27 bags later


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> It's so hard especially with this sales! Before I was introduced to Mk I swore I would never buy a designer bag because they were so expensive but here u have me 27 bags later



I'm at about 12 bags and I keep telling myself there goes your pool fund!  Darn it!  I still want a pool and my handbags!  Lol


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> Is that in store only?


If you want to presale yes in store only.  Friends & Family sale starts June 4th online and in store.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I'm at about 12 bags and I keep telling myself there goes your pool fund!  Darn it!  I still want a pool and my handbags!  Lol




At least we aren't paying retail


----------



## missliza

I found (and bought!) the blue nylon large tote at Marshall's last week for $80. I couldn't pass up the deal, and it looked like they just brought the bags in that day. Has anyone bought from Marshall's before and have had problems with quality of the bag sooner than later?

I stopped by Macy's a day or two later to check out the nylon totes there. The one from marshall's was more rectangular, while the one at macy's was more square.


----------



## AuntJulie

OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags! 

I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067




Beautiful !!! I'm so jealous (: the closest outlet to me is 45 minutes Away


----------



## salech90

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067


Omg this is beautiful! Congrats on such a wonderful find!


----------



## jazzyj1021

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067




Beautiful! I guess it was meant to be!


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067




Congratulations! What a great deal on such a beautiful style/color! Yummy


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067


She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations! What a great deal on such a beautiful style/color! Yummy




Thank y'all!  I guess that trip made a liar out of me because they had a medium Selma black with silver grommets 50% off and a snakeskin large Selma 50% off too both retail bags!  

Oh and they had a large dome jet set zip top palm green with gold studs for $200!


----------



## AuntJulie

houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you!  They had 2 beautiful color block quilted Hamiltons for $156!  One was black and sapphire and the other was black and white!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067



Your outlet always gets good things mine sucks


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Your outlet always gets good things mine sucks




I was shocked to see these bags. They told me it was for Memorial Day weekend and that they would be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067


So pretty! Love that color! Palm looks so pretty out in the sun too.


----------



## M1SSLA

AuntJulie said:


> Thank y'all!  I guess that trip made a liar out of me because they had a medium Selma black with silver grommets 50% off and a snakeskin large Selma 50% off too both retail bags!
> 
> Oh and they had a large dome jet set zip top palm green with gold studs for $200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625112
> 
> View attachment 2625113



Wow these are all beautiful! I don't think I even have a MK outlet by me. Maybe when I go visit my sister they'll be good stuff


----------



## jess39

AuntJulie said:


> Thank y'all!  I guess that trip made a liar out of me because they had a medium Selma black with silver grommets 50% off and a snakeskin large Selma 50% off too both retail bags!
> 
> Oh and they had a large dome jet set zip top palm green with gold studs for $200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625112
> 
> View attachment 2625113




I went to the MK outlet a few days who and they didn't have ANY Selma's!


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067




Wow, that is awesome!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## Patlynn42

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful !!! I'm so jealous (: the closest outlet to me is 45 minutes Away




The closest one to me is 4 hours away!  I so wish there was one close!


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> The closest one to me is 4 hours away!  I so wish there was one close!




There is a Tanger Outlet that is about 30 minutes from me and a Premier Outlet about an hour and a half or so away, but neither has an MK Outlet store.  I just don't understand!  LOL


----------



## AuntJulie

jess39 said:


> I went to the MK outlet a few days who and they didn't have ANY Selma's!



The the SA told me they got the retail bags Tuesday night and just put them on the floor Wednesday. She said everything will be gone by today.

She told me they will ship too for $15. It's the Tanger Outlet MK store in North Charleston, SC


----------



## fieldsinspring

WOW! Beautiful, and a steal!!! 



AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067



I went to my outlet yesterday and they had that stud bag in mandarin. They only had one, I put it on hold and I am trying to resist going back!!!!



AuntJulie said:


> Thank y'all!  I guess that trip made a liar out of me because they had a medium Selma black with silver grommets 50% off and a snakeskin large Selma 50% off too both retail bags!
> 
> Oh and they had a large dome jet set zip top palm green with gold studs for $200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625112
> 
> View attachment 2625113


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> WOW! Beautiful, and a steal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my outlet yesterday and they had that stud bag in mandarin. They only had one, I put it on hold and I am trying to resist going back!!!!



They had the medium Cynthia in mandarin, navy and white too at the outlet.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh wow! The cynthia is so gorgeous but is a tad too small for my frame. The jet set satchel is tempting me though!



AuntJulie said:


> They had the medium Cynthia in mandarin, navy and white too at the outlet.


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> Oh wow! The cynthia is so gorgeous but is a tad too small for my frame. The jet set satchel is tempting me though!




I'm sure the Cynthia is too small for my frame too but I don't care. I have the large mandarin Cynthia but it's way bigger than a Selma !


----------



## curliegirl

AuntJulie said:


> I'm sure the Cynthia is too small for my frame too but I don't care. I have the large mandarin Cynthia but it's way bigger than a Selma !


Wow, love the green color.  You are lucky.  We have prem outlets and have MK outlet, but I didn't see anything like what you got..really nice and good deal..


----------



## AuntJulie

curliegirl said:


> Wow, love the green color.  You are lucky.  We have prem outlets and have MK outlet, but I didn't see anything like what you got..really nice and good deal..



Did you go yesterday?  My outlet normally doesn't have retail bags but they got them in for Memorial Day weekend. 

They had some cute jet set dome bags that were larger than the small one but much smaller than the really large one and those were on sale too. They had some really cute items all on sale.


----------



## curliegirl

I actually went over on Sunday.  They had a pretty lot of bags in the clearance.  Of course no return, but I was okay with that..I got the large Selma jeweled for 209. Really good price..I love it..


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> $159.76 for me!





Freezegoalie said:


> I bought the pebbled leather Hamilton in luggage.  It's in backorder and I won't be able to receive it until mid-June.



I just got a shipping notice!!!! I love that they normally overstate their backorders.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

The nordstrom rack had large n/s hamiltons in black and luggage for $189.97.  Is this a good deal?


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067


AuntJulie, 
You got a gorgeous bag at a great price!
Enjoy!


----------



## acm1134

addicted2shoppn said:


> The nordstrom rack had large n/s hamiltons in black and luggage for $189.97.  Is this a good deal?


Yes !! Was it saffiano (stiff) leather, or the soft pebbled leather ?


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> AuntJulie,
> You got a gorgeous bag at a great price!
> Enjoy!




Thank you my friend!!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

acm1134 said:


> Yes !! Was it saffiano (stiff) leather, or the soft pebbled leather ?




It was the soft leather.  I think I  going to pick one up tomorrow


----------



## avental

lucydee said:


> If you want to presale yes in store only.  Friends & Family sale starts June 4th online and in store.


I'm saving up for a colour block selma for fall do you know when Macy's will have another friends and family sale after this one?


----------



## CaliChic

So there's gonna be a f&f sale at macy's this wednesday?! Yay!!!!


----------



## CaliChic

Cahlee said:


> I'm actually really impatient sadly. Only thing keeping me occupied right now is waiting for my 3 bags from lord and taylor to ship, after that I'll be eagerly waiting the saks f&f sale, and then hopefully waiting a shipment from them, and then the Macy's f&f to buy optic white and to pick up what I have bought. I have so many things in mind keeping me stable and patient but I don't know for how long. I'm so excited though and although it brings me closer to finals, I can't wait until the day is here. I already made sure I'm free for that day, I'm going as soon as they open



Hey hun, does lord and taylor ship their handbags in a box? I dnt want to order from them if theyre gonna ship em like macy's, in a plastic bag &#128552;


----------



## BeachBagGal

CaliChic said:


> Hey hun, does lord and taylor ship their handbags in a box? I dnt want to order from them if theyre gonna ship em like macy's, in a plastic bag &#128552;


I hope so since I just ordered a KS bag. I've ordered jewelry from them and each piece was in a jewelry box and all of them were inside a shipping box. I've never ordered a handbag from them though. I guess I'll see.


----------



## paula3boys

CaliChic said:


> Hey hun, does lord and taylor ship their handbags in a box? I dnt want to order from them if theyre gonna ship em like macy's, in a plastic bag &#128552;




Got mine from Lord and Taylor and Macys in boxes


----------



## CaliChic

paula3boys said:


> Got mine from Lord and Taylor and Macys in boxes




Ok thats good. Jw cuz this last f&f sale from macys a lot of members here got thier mk handbags shipped in a bag &#128547;


----------



## avental

CaliChic said:


> Ok thats good. Jw cuz this last f&f sale from macys a lot of members here got thier mk handbags shipped in a bag &#128547;



Yes my mk bag from the last f&f sale at Macy's came shipped in a bag&#128533;


----------



## CaliChic

avental said:


> Yes my mk bag from the last f&f sale at Macy's came shipped in a bag&#128533;




So srry that really sucks &#128543; arrrgh!


----------



## ilysukixD

Have anyone ordered from Bon-ton or Dillard's before? is the website trustful? Bon-ton having a 25%off


----------



## designer.deals

ilysukixD said:


> Have anyone ordered from Bon-ton or Dillard's before? is the website trustful? Bon-ton having a 25%off




Bon ton is part of carsons and I have . 2x


----------



## acm1134

What is everyone ordering from macys ff sale ?? I can't decide if I want to order anything since I just ordered two from l&t and have been spoiled from not having to pay tax &#128522;


----------



## espressions

acm1134 said:


> What is everyone ordering from macys ff sale ?? I can't decide if I want to order anything since I just ordered two from l&t and have been spoiled from not having to pay tax &#128522;



LOL same boat as you...didn't pay tax at l&t now I don't want to pay tax! But Macy's is the only place that has the aqua ew hamilton right now so might order that


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> What is everyone ordering from macys ff sale ?? I can't decide if I want to order anything since I just ordered two from l&t and have been spoiled from not having to pay tax &#128522;




Same here lol


----------



## SelmaLove

I totally grabbed aqua and vintage yellow Selma's from Macy's. I just have to see them in person, even if I might not keep them.


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> What is everyone ordering from macys ff sale ?? I can't decide if I want to order anything since I just ordered two from l&t and have been spoiled from not having to pay tax &#128522;


I ordered the sapphire hamilton large messenger. L&T had really good prices on them when they had them in stock, but no sapphire.


----------



## LVOEbear

I didn't have to pay tax or shipping from lord and taylor! I ordered the black dressy with silver hardware &#128525; 

Now I'm debating. The dressy is the perfect bag to me but I love the selma also and this is the second season they've had pearl grey so I don't see them repeating it. 

Should I get dressy in pearl grey or selma????


----------



## ilysukixD

WAit what?!? What do you mean you didn't have to pay tax? Is it because you live in a state that doesn't have L&T?


----------



## keishapie1973

LVOEbear said:


> I didn't have to pay tax or shipping from lord and taylor! I ordered the black dressy with silver hardware &#128525;
> 
> Now I'm debating. The dressy is the perfect bag to me but I love the selma also and this is the second season they've had pearl grey so I don't see them repeating it.
> 
> Should I get dressy in pearl grey or selma????



Keeps the black dressy. It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LVOEbear

ilysukixD said:


> WAit what?!? What do you mean you didn't have to pay tax? Is it because you live in a state that doesn't have L&T?




Yeah I live in California where there isn't a lord and taylor so no tax for meeeee  


And I'm keeping the black dressy. The question was should I also get the pearl grey dressy or the selma? Lol


----------



## Live It Up

LVOEbear said:


> Yeah I live in California where there isn't a lord and taylor so no tax for meeeee
> 
> 
> And I'm keeping the black dressy. The question was should I also get the pearl grey dressy or the selma? Lol


I don't pay tax to L&T either.  They don't have stores in Texas.

And I'd go with the Pearl Gray Selma. I love mine more each time I carry it.


----------



## keishapie1973

LVOEbear said:


> I didn't have to pay tax or shipping from lord and taylor! I ordered the black dressy with silver hardware &#128525;
> 
> Now I'm debating. The dressy is the perfect bag to me but I love the selma also and this is the second season they've had pearl grey so I don't see them repeating it.
> 
> Should I get dressy in pearl grey or selma????





tauketula said:


> Keeps the black dressy. It's gorgeous!!!!



Oh, in that case, get the pearl grey Selma. It's very pretty......


----------



## avental

Does anyone know if macy's will have another 25% off sale during the summer? I have my eye on the black and white selma but can't purchase until then?


----------



## Cahlee

Belk has it's Friends & Family sale going on. 25% off using code 57667937


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> Belk has it's Friends & Family sale going on. 25% off using code 57667937




Doesn't apply to clearance  I'm so sad


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AuntJulie said:


> OMG OMG I stopped by the MK outlet and they had just gotten in some retail bags!
> 
> I got this beautiful Cynthia in Palm green which retails at $328 for $124.50!!!!!  Whooohoo!
> View attachment 2625067


 

Amazing deal ! I LOVE that color!


----------



## Carma

Whats the best place to buy a large selma right now? I know nordstrom is having a 25% off sale for selma but im wondering if there are better deals to be had. Im buying from australia but im getting a family member to buy it for me now :O


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carma said:


> Whats the best place to buy a large selma right now? I know nordstrom is having a 25% off sale for selma but im wondering if there are better deals to be had. Im buying from australia but im getting a family member to buy it for me now :O


Macy's is having a F&F sale right now 25%, Bloomingdale's is having a sale based on how much you spend - $50 off $200, $75 off $300, $100 off $400...I think someone said Belks is doing a 25% off sale


----------



## Carma

BeachBagGal said:


> Macy's is having a F&F sale right now 25%, Bloomingdale's is having a sale based on how much you spend - $50 off $200, $75 off $300, $100 off $400...I think someone said Belks is doing a 25% off sale


Ah thank-you thank-you thank-you!  guess im getting my first michael kors bag today wheee


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carma said:


> Ah thank-you thank-you thank-you!  guess im getting my first michael kors bag today wheee


Oh and Lord&Taylor is having a F&F 25%. So many sales going on right now it's great time to buy one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Add another....neimanmarcus.com is having $50 off $200, didn't look like sale bags from what I could tell. They have the pre-order Fallon bags on there.


----------



## ubo22

Carma said:


> Whats the best place to buy a large selma right now? I know nordstrom is having a 25% off sale for selma but im wondering if there are better deals to be had. Im buying from australia but im getting a family member to buy it for me now :O





BeachBagGal said:


> Macy's is having a F&F sale right now 25%, Bloomingdale's is having a sale based on how much you spend - $50 off $200, $75 off $300, $100 off $400...I think someone said Belks is doing a 25% off sale





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh and Lord&Taylor is having a F&F 25%. So many sales going on right now it's great time to buy one!





BeachBagGal said:


> Add another....neimanmarcus.com is having $50 off $200, didn't look like sale bags from what I could tell. They have the pre-order Fallon bags on there.



But most sales are ending this Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, so get shopping right away!!!


----------



## avental

ubo22 said:


> But most sales are ending this Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, so get shopping right away!!!



Do you happen to know if these deals will become available again mid-late summer? ? I'm saving up for a selma for fall/winter


----------



## ubo22

avental said:


> Do you happen to know if these deals will become available again mid-late summer? ? I'm saving up for a selma for fall/winter


Yes, most likely.  Macy's and Bloomingdale's are owned by the same parent company, so tend to have their sales at the same time.  For 2014, their F&F sales occurred in early April, early June (now!), and will occur again in September and November.  Nordstrom has two big sales a year, their Half-Yearly Sale was at the end of May and their Anniversary Sale is coming up July 18th through August 3rd this summer.  I don't know much about when L&T, NM, or Belk have sales, but I always assume that the other retailers will be having sales at around the same time.


----------



## avental

ubo22 said:


> Yes, most likely.  Macy's and Bloomingdale's are owned by the same parent company, so tend to have their sales at the same time.  For 2014, their F&F sales occurred in early April, early June (now!), and will occur again in September and November.  Nordstrom has two big sales a year, their Half-Yearly Sale was at the end of May and their Anniversary Sale is coming up July 18th through August 3rd this summer.  I don't know much about when L&T, NM, or Belk have sales, but I always assume that the other retailers will be having sales at around the same time.



 Thank you so much for letting me know. ....as I live in Canada I have to rely on the Internet for sales. I will definitely wait until September for the f&f sale &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

avental said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know. ....as I live in Canada I have to rely on the Internet for sales. I will definitely wait until September for the f&f sale &#128522;


You're welcome.  I forgot to mention that Nordstrom's Half-Yearly Sale occurs twice a year for women's items, late May and early November.  However, their biggest sale of the year is the Anniversary Sale this summer.


----------



## avental

ubo22 said:


> You're welcome.  I forgot to mention that Nordstrom's Half-Yearly Sale occurs twice a year for women's items, late May and early November.  However, their biggest sale of the year is the Anniversary Sale this summer.



Do you think that the half yearly sale would have selmas on sale ..... and if so just as good as 25% off?


----------



## ubo22

avental said:


> Do you think that the half yearly sale would have selmas on sale ..... and if so just as good as 25% off?


I'm really not sure if the handbags will be on sale.  I planned to purchase one of my Selma's during the May sale, but ended up purchasing it earlier in April during Macy's F&F sale.  It's usually hit or miss whether MK handbags are included or not.  Others may know better.  My experience has been that Macy's has the best sales on the most merchandise the most often during the year.


----------



## avental

ubo22 said:


> I'm really not sure if the handbags will be on sale.  I planned to purchase one of my Selma's during the May sale, but ended up purchasing it earlier in April during Macy's F&F sale.  It's usually hit or miss whether MK handbags are included or not.  Others may know better.



No problem. .....I will plan on waiting until September .....I have my eye on the new black and white selma&#128525;
Which one did you get?


----------



## ubo22

avental said:


> No problem. .....I will plan on waiting until September .....I have my eye on the new black and white selma&#55357;&#56845;
> Which one did you get?


I got the large sapphire Selma in April, but had already purchased the large luggage and malachite Selma's in March.  I also purchased a colorblock suntan/shell Miranda in May, and just ordered the large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton during this week's sales.

The black/white Selma is gorgeous, by the way.  I looked at the reverse (white/black) one this spring, but passed on it because I was afraid of carrying a mostly white handbag.


----------



## avental

ubo22 said:


> I got the large sapphire Selma in April, but had already purchased the large luggage and malachite Selma's in March.  I also purchased a colorblock suntan/shell Miranda in May, and just ordered the large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton during this week's sales.
> 
> The black/white Selma is gorgeous, by the way.  I looked at the reverse (white/black) one this spring, but passed on it because I was afraid of carrying a mostly white handbag.



OMG amazing collection. .....the tricolour sutton looks to be gorgeous!  I felt the same about the white/black summer from the spring collection. ..especially because I have a one year old. 
I have been debating between the jet set tote east/west or the selma for fall but am leaning towards the selma! 
Thanks again for all of your help


----------



## ubo22

avental said:


> OMG amazing collection. .....the tricolour sutton looks to be gorgeous!  I felt the same about the white/black summer from the spring collection. ..especially because I have a one year old.
> I have been debating between the jet set tote east/west or the selma for fall but am leaning towards the selma!
> Thanks again for all of your help


You're welcome


----------



## georgie31

fergielicious said:


> Michaelkors.com has pebbled leather EW Hamilton in vanilla for $134. Old closure



I can't seem to find this one, is there a trick for finding it on the website?


----------



## acm1134

georgie31 said:


> I can't seem to find this one, is there a trick for finding it on the website?




I tried looking as we'll but couldn't find it. Usually that means it sold out already


----------



## Cahlee

It seems like Macy's is having another sale with a wow pass. Between 06/12 - 06/22 25% off 100+ 
When I find out the online code, I will post it. For now I just have a coupon that can be used in store.
Now I'm not entirely sure it can be used on MK however, it says it will work on handbags, and Michael Michael Kors is not in the exclusions!


----------



## beliveindestiny

my jet set travel leather multifunction tote bag came in today, thought now would be the perfect time to get it with the L&T sale...however I'm not sure about the size anymore...the one I got was 
17&#8221; W x 11 1/2&#8221; H x 5&#8221; D..anybody use this bag on a day to day basis..do you think it is too big?

I might return it and wait for another sale and purchase a smaller size but the price of this bag is such a great deal that I am contemplating whether I should just keep it..


----------



## laura81

Hi all,

I usually lurk on hear, as I've only recently discovered MK!

Can anyone tell me if the Fuschia selma is likely to be included in the UK summer sales?  I'm not sure if this is a seasonal colour or not.

Thanks x


----------



## acm1134

I know I saw somewhere about another Macy's sale and I could have sworn it started today, if so does anyone know the online code ?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

acm1134 said:


> I know I saw somewhere about another Macy's sale and I could have sworn it started today, if so does anyone know the online code ?


I *think* presale start today and the real sale kicks off tomorrow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I *think* presale start today and the real sale kicks off tomorrow.


Are they having an extra 25% off that includes MK?


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> I know I saw somewhere about another Macy's sale and I could have sworn it started today, if so does anyone know the online code ?




I saw commercial for Saturday with presale Friday


----------



## jazzyj1021

Another Macys sale?! Are they figuring out that it's smart to include MK for all us addicts


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

paula3boys said:


> I saw commercial for Saturday with presale Friday


That's the right info. My SA told me that the 25% applies to MK at the store. Not sure about online.


----------



## designer.deals

If you don't have the coupon. Download app snipsnap and search for Macy's and you'll get coupon )barcode so SA can scan it


----------



## ubo22

Lord & Taylor extended their sale through Father's Day!!!


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> If you don't have the coupon. Download app snipsnap and search for Macy's and you'll get coupon )barcode so SA can scan it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649663



Doesn't that say excludes designer handbags?


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Doesn't that say excludes designer handbags?




No it doesn't but I'll check once I head to store


----------



## tnsweetness

It does...last word on first line...

I had one of these and threw it away because I read that!


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> It does...last word on first line...
> 
> I had one of these and threw it away because I read that!
> 
> View attachment 2649842




Yea I saw but I'll check


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> Yea I saw but I'll check



Ok Thanks!
My Macy's won't do it if it says that.


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Ok Thanks!
> 
> My Macy's won't do it if it says that.




They say if the register reads it they'll do it


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> They say if the register reads it they'll do it


lol which means it probably won't work online. I always try to put in those codes they send me just in the hope that there's a glitch or I misread anything. Hasn't worked yet.


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Ok Thanks!
> 
> My Macy's won't do it if it says that.




Just ordered something and it worked !


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> Just ordered something and it worked !


really? online? what code did you use?


----------



## designer.deals

BeachBagGal said:


> really? online? what code did you use?




Online idk I went to the store and ordered from there


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> Online idk I went to the store and ordered from there


Oh okay I gotcha.


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> Online idk I went to the store and ordered from there


Sooooo what did you order?


----------



## designer.deals

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooooo what did you order?




The mini black selma cross body


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> The mini black selma cross body


That's a cutie!


----------



## designer.deals

BeachBagGal said:


> That's a cutie!




Yes it is and can't wait till get it


----------



## ChaseDM

Here is a deal!! I got a Michael Kors Collection Gia Satchel in Cinnamon Calfskin that retailed at $895 - $995 for a whopping $160!!! I have worked for the brand for a few years now and it was the big IT bag when it first started in 2010, and it is the REAL thing! I am so excited to finally own it and I love it so so much =] I wish he still made more bags in Italy and lined in all leather like the Gia.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Lord and Taylor has Sophie for $150!!!!  I bought the navy for the summer and went back to buy the cedar for the fall!!!  Though I will switch back and forth once I open cedar in September !!!!!


----------



## avental

Belk has 20% off until the 22nd code 50861900
Macy's has 25% off until the 22nd code ICONS


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Nordstrom price matched Lord & Taylor's sale on the Hamilton. $142.31 shipped. They ended up shipping me the Saffiano instead of the regular.  But, for the price, I didn't care. The rep was also willing to let me pick it in any color I wanted. Last time I checked, L&T still had the Hamilton on sale plus 20% off.


----------



## bellevie0891

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Nordstrom price matched Lord & Taylor's sale on the Hamilton. $142.31 shipped. They ended up shipping me the Saffiano instead of the regular.  But, for the price, I didn't care. The rep was also willing to let me pick it in any color I wanted. Last time I checked, L&T still had the Hamilton on sale plus 20% off.


I can't seem to find any of the Suttons on sale... do you have a link?


****NEVERMIND... just re-read that and realized you were talking about the Hamilton bag  I think I've been hunting for a Sutton too much this past week lol.


----------



## mustangchick

I have a question.  In you girls experience will the Jet Set Medium chain go lower than 198.00?  The Bedford large is 199.00 and I'm trying to decide if I should just get it.  I really want the Jet Set Medium.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

tonyaann said:


> I can't seem to find any of the Suttons on sale... do you have a link?
> 
> 
> ****NEVERMIND... just re-read that and realized you were talking about the Hamilton bag  I think I've been hunting for a Sutton too much this past week lol.


Lol I've been hunting for discounted Suttons, too. I want the Luggage color!!!


----------



## mustangchick

mustangchick said:


> I have a question.  In you girls experience will the Jet Set Medium chain go lower than 198.00?  The Bedford large is 199.00 and I'm trying to decide if I should just get it.  I really want the Jet Set Medium.


I guess I answered my own question.  I got the Jet Set medium for 148.50 with discount from Macys!  Can't wait.  This will be my first MK.  I have a couple of Coach, but this is my first MK.


----------



## bellevie0891

Did the pink Sutton come in both medium and large this year?


----------



## bellevie0891

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Lol I've been hunting for discounted Suttons, too. I want the Luggage color!!!




Either Lord and Taylor or Nordstrom had the luggage one online a bit ago  It's marked as a large but by the price and listed dimensions I think it's the medium.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

tonyaann said:


> Either Lord and Taylor or Nordstrom had the luggage one online a bit ago  It's marked as a large but by the price and listed dimensions I think it's the medium.


I usually only buy if the discounts are more than 33%. And, that's not good that they would mark it incorrectly.


----------



## bellevie0891

Macy's ICONS code is no longer working


----------



## Cahlee

tonyaann said:


> Macy's ICONS code is no longer working




Call in, the code is supposed to work until the 22nd!


----------



## isenggirl

tonyaann said:


> Macy's ICONS code is no longer working



Yeah! I so tried ytd, i'm not sure if they decided to exclude MK bag from the sales!! (


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I used the Macy's wow pass last night on my new MK jet set luggage medium wallet!!!  $58!!!  I think the pass is good in store til the 22 nd!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Code is SUMMER


----------



## bellevie0891

Mrs. Mac said:


> Code is SUMMER


Is that for 25% off? I'm headed to my local store soon


----------



## designer.deals

tonyaann said:


> Is that for 25% off? I'm headed to my local store soon




I think it's 20% but there's still the icons coupon that works for 25% off


----------



## Mrs. Mac

tonyaann said:


> Is that for 25% off? I'm headed to my local store soon



20% off


----------



## Mrs. Mac

designer.deals said:


> I think it's 20% but there's still the icons coupon that works for 25% off



What's an icon coupon??!!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Mrs. Mac said:


> What's an icon coupon??!!!!!




Code is icons but I've heard it's not working but the coupon email I got says it expires 22


----------



## bellevie0891

The sa I spoke with online said MK is now excluded... I called my local store and they said it could still be used. I just picked up the Sapphire Sutton... I think I'm going LOVE the blue! If not I guess I can always exchange for the black I was originally going to get


----------



## Mrs. Mac

The SUMMER code excludes MK from online but not in store
Congrats on your new Sutton!  I love sapphire!!!  Pics!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

designer.deals said:


> Code is icons but I've heard it's not working but the coupon email I got says it expires 22



Hmmmm.  I know code SUMMER works in store but it's 20% off


----------



## bellevie0891

Sutton with my main squeeze the Large Hamilton Messenger.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

tonyaann said:


> Sutton with my main squeeze the Large Hamilton Messenger.



Gorgeous!!!!!!  Love!!!  Congrats !!!


----------



## carterazo

tonyaann said:


> Sutton with my main squeeze the Large Hamilton Messenger.



She's soooo pretty!  Congrats.


----------



## Cahlee

Bloomingdales is having a very good deal on the large dressy (available in mandarin or optic white)!
On sale for $257.60
15% or 20% with credit card
You can also use the 10% code when you sign up for emails 
And it's free shipping
After taxes depending if you had the bloomies credit card or not, the price is between 198-209!
Also, 3% cash back using e*bates!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

designer.deals said:


> Code is icons but I've heard it's not working but the coupon email I got says it expires 22



It worked tonight!  I told the SA I  had coupon code SUMMER.  She said she has a better one ICONS for 25% off!!!  I got the same luggage wallet I bought yesterday in navy for $55!!!!  Now my Sophie sets are both complete!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Thanks for mentioning ICONS because I knew what she meant!!


----------



## Selyn

I was at the mk store today ( canadian) saw the leather hamiltons for 40 or 50% off and then some purse for 40% off and i think their called sophie and the large hamilton messenger in mandarin for $186 (cad) before tax and i beilieve the. Pink one too.


----------



## isenggirl

Cahlee said:


> Bloomingdales is having a very good deal on the large dressy (available in mandarin or optic white)!
> On sale for $257.60
> 15% or 20% with credit card
> You can also use the 10% code when you sign up for emails
> And it's free shipping
> After taxes depending if you had the bloomies credit card or not, the price is between 198-209!
> Also, 3% cash back using e*bates!



I signed up for emails but 10% promo code never received in my inbox. Anyone knows why??


----------



## Cahlee

isenggirl said:


> I signed up for emails but 10% promo code never received in my inbox. Anyone knows why??




Are you sure you haven't subscribed already? If you haven't check your spam, it could be there. Or maybe you put your email in incorrectly?


----------



## isenggirl

Cahlee said:


> Are you sure you haven't subscribed already? If you haven't check your spam, it could be there. Or maybe you put your email in incorrectly?




I was waiting about 30mins only but the code came about 2hrs later.. wonder why so late. Prolly need system to generate the code first.


----------



## AuntJulie

ICONS code isn't working. Does it not work on clearance?


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> ICONS code isn't working. Does it not work on clearance?


I think someone said earlier ICONS is only currently working in store, not online.


----------



## daintdoll

I was just able to have an associate honor ICONS through online chat....whoop whoop!


----------



## paula3boys

I called a store in another state to order a bag and was given additional 25% off the already 25% off bag. Online has no code for this right now. That's what SA said

It was sapphire jet set zip top tote. Replacing the beat up one received and returned from Lord & Taylor


----------



## lizbaby007

Dillards has an extra 30% off of clearance going on today.  Yesterday it was for cardholders and I saw some pretty good bags. Picked up a summer blue N/S Hamilton for $190.


----------



## acm1134

lizbaby007 said:


> Dillards has an extra 30% off of clearance going on today.  Yesterday it was for cardholders and I saw some pretty good bags. Picked up a summer blue N/S Hamilton for $190.




In store only ?


----------



## jojon21

acm1134 said:


> In store only ?



It's online also! Just snagged a Sophie for $195 + tax + shipping!


----------



## acm1134

jojon21 said:


> It's online also! Just snagged a Sophie for $195 + tax + shipping!




I just looked and only found two bags  I should have looked earlier


----------



## jojon21

acm1134 said:


> I just looked and only found two bags  I should have looked earlier



nm.....it looks like there are 4 but when you click on them 2 are sold out.


----------



## bellevie0891

The Macys at the River Town Mall in Grandville MI also has MK bags 25% off plus the extra 25% off. 

Last night there were a few different sized Hamiltons, large and medium Selma's (patent saffiano), plus some of the jet set totes but I'm not sure of their exact names.


----------



## kspurlock1

Ladies, I was at a Macys store in on Wednesday and saw a HUGE table of MK bags on clearance 25% to 50% off plus an additional 20% with a Macy's card! The clearance table was outside the shop in shop in in the clearance section to the right. If i had not asked the SA if there were any more MK bags on sale, i would have missed it !  I was wondering if any one else saw the same and if so where?  And if anyone has a picture to share, i would love to show to my friends....


----------



## apjp87

I buy my bags preloved for great deals for $150 I got a hamilton, a grayson and a gansevoort all confirmed authentic by my local MK store!


----------



## apjp87

My newest love preloved for $80


----------



## onekeyz

Hey guys, thanks for your information about Macy's sales. I just scored  a medium selma for around 185 usd. It is a good price for a medium selma? I'm not rushing to change a bag, so I can wait if there's a better sales coming soon.


----------



## Bootlover07

Yesterday I went to a Macys near me and they had a bunch of designer bags on sale for 25% off plus an extra 20%. They also had a promotion going on for cardholders to get an extra 20% your purchase! I got a large sapphire sutton for under 200 dollars!! I bought the last one. They also had a sapphire selma on sale but it had some discoloration on it. The cardholder promotion ends today; I'm not sure about the rest of the sale. 

 Also, I had called another store closer to me and the SA had told me every store in Texas was out of the suttons that were in clearance even though the website showed some stores had them in stock. I told the SA at the store I went to and she said that wasn't true at all because they had been selling several. In other words, keep calling because some of the SA don't know what they are talking about. I've been misinformed several times.


----------



## acm1134

Bootlover07 said:


> Yesterday I went to a Macys near me and they had a bunch of designer bags on sale for 25% off plus an extra 20%. They also had a promotion going on for cardholders to get an extra 20% your purchase! I got a large sapphire sutton for under 200 dollars!! I bought the last one. They also had a sapphire selma on sale but it had some discoloration on it. The cardholder promotion ends today; I'm not sure about the rest of the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had called another store closer to me and the SA had told me every store in Texas was out of the suttons that were in clearance even though the website showed some stores had them in stock. I told the SA at the store I went to and she said that wasn't true at all because they had been selling several. In other words, keep calling because some of the SA don't know what they are talking about. I've been misinformed several times.




Didn't work for me  found a selma that was on the clearance table for 268.50 and thy only took the additional 20% off not the extra 20% on top of that  boo


----------



## Bootlover07

acm1134 said:


> Didn't work for me  found a selma that was on the clearance table for 268.50 and thy only took the additional 20% off not the extra 20% on top of that  boo



Boo!!!!! That's dumb. I wasn't sure at first but the sale table said 25% plus an extra 20. I asked the SA if the cardholder discount was additional and she said yes. I hate when some stores honor stuff and others give you a hard time


----------



## acm1134

Bootlover07 said:


> Boo!!!!! That's dumb. I wasn't sure at first but the sale table said 25% plus an extra 20. I asked the SA if the cardholder discount was additional and she said yes. I hate when some stores honor stuff and others give you a hard time




I even showed her your post about how they let you do it but she still wouldn't do it  so bummed. I went all the way there expecting to get the discount


----------



## Bootlover07

acm1134 said:


> I even showed her your post about how they let you do it but she still wouldn't do it  so bummed. I went all the way there expecting to get the discount



That really sucks, I'm sorry! I would be so mad. Honestly the lady I dealt with was super nice but I'm not usually a fan of Macys because they seem all over the place. I try to stick to Nordstrom because they are all about pleasing the customer. I only go to certain Macy's locations because I don't like the people at some of them.


----------



## mustangchick

I went to the MK store in Gaffney SC yesterday and they had a great sale 40% off most everything in the store and a nice collection of 50% off bags.  I got a medium mesenger in luggage for 161.40.  All colors were on sale!


----------



## isenggirl

mustangchick said:


> I went to the MK store in Gaffney SC yesterday and they had a great sale 40% off most everything in the store and a nice collection of 50% off bags.  I got a medium mesenger in luggage for 161.40.  All colors were on sale!



What other color do they have?? Any navy medium satchel there? )


----------



## mustangchick

isenggirl said:


> What other color do they have?? Any navy medium satchel there? )



I am not positive,  but associate said sale would last through Friday.


----------



## niknaks73

Additional 25 percent Nordstrom Rack. Quite a few styles. ATTACH]2676018[/ATTACH]


----------



## acm1134

niknaks73 said:


> Additional 25 percent Nordstrom Rack. Quite a few styles. ATTACH]2676018[/ATTACH]




Those are CUTE !!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Navy Saffiano Selma in the Traverse City Mi Macys!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Anything good in the Nordys sale?


----------



## addicted2shoppn

tonyaann said:


> Anything good in the Nordys sale?









This is all they have in handbags


----------



## Bootlover07

I was pretty disappointed in their MK handbags sale. I remember them having a lot more last year. Does anyone know when Macys will have another coupon or discount that can be applied to MK? I want to get a pearl grey selma but don't want to pay full price. Maybe Labor Day?


----------



## bellevie0891

addicted2shoppn said:


> View attachment 2682147
> View attachment 2682148
> View attachment 2682150
> 
> 
> This is all they have in handbags




:/ disappointing.


----------



## bellevie0891

Any sales to be had?


----------



## carterazo

niknaks73 said:


> Additional 25 percent Nordstrom Rack. Quite a few styles. ATTACH]2676018[/ATTACH]


----------



## acm1134

Just ordered the large summer blue selma from lord and Taylor for $125 !!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Just ordered the large summer blue selma from lord and Taylor for $125 !!!!




Special code?


----------



## acm1134

tonyaann said:


> Special code?




Nope !! It was that price without a code


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Nope !! It was that price without a code



The Sapphire and Summer Blue were both this price but they are now sold out. Did you get the extra 20% off?

Wow, great deal!!!!


----------



## anhpham1907

acm1134 said:


> Just ordered the large summer blue selma from lord and Taylor for $125 !!!!




Wow thats really good price for large selma. Congrats on ur new bag


----------



## Pinkalicious

tauketula said:


> The Sapphire and Summer Blue were both this price but they are now sold out. Did you get the extra 20% off?
> 
> Wow, great deal!!!!



I just bought 2 medium selmas from Lord and Taylor, and the 15% off excludes MK


----------



## isenggirl

Pinkalicious said:


> I just bought 2 medium selmas from Lord and Taylor, and the 15% off excludes MK



What colour did u buy? Yeah i think sometimes or most of times MK bags are excluded (


----------



## Pinkalicious

I got dark dune and dark khaki!  I can only keep one though, I wasn't sure which color I wanted.


----------



## acm1134

Superb_Shopping said:


> Wow! That is really a good deal. Authentic and Brand New?




Yeah they went on sale at lord and Taylor (a department store ) so they are def authentic buying from a retailer like that.


----------



## oluchika

Pinkalicious said:


> I got dark dune and dark khaki!  I can only keep one though, I wasn't sure which color I wanted.



Where did you get the dark dune from? That's the only color I would want.


----------



## tiemur

Secretsales.com have a massive MK sale on!


----------



## dodobird

Do they ship to US?


----------



## September24

Dillards has 30/40 off tons of MK bags, wallets etc!! Preview day for CC holders is today


----------



## sunblock

Think they only ship UK having looked and the republic of ireland


----------



## oluchika

September24 said:


> Dillards has 30/40 off tons of MK bags, wallets etc!! Preview day for CC holders is today



I picked up WAY more than I expected during that sale, lol. I was able to order the MK Essex Hobo and a black Sophia as well as picked up a sapphire tech wallet for $30. We'll see how I like them when they arrive. I noticed that they both have silver hardware and I usually prefer gold, but for the price I figured I'd at least order them and see.


----------



## jazzyj1021

September24 said:


> Dillards has 30/40 off tons of MK bags, wallets etc!! Preview day for CC holders is today


In store or online only?


----------



## oluchika

jazzyj1021 said:


> In store or online only?



Both, but better off checking in store. Nothing's really left on the site :/


----------



## Paytonsmommy

Scored this new calf hair studded Hamilton today at the St. Louis outlet store retails 698 only paid 299 . Wanted this bag when I first seen it a week or so ago at Dillard's but could not bring myself to pay 698. This was the last thing I expected to see at an outlet. They had just gotten them in there were still two left!!!! I'm so excited lol!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Any sales coming up?


----------



## bellevie0891

isenggirl said:


> Hey girl are u still buying more bags? Haha..




I really want a wristlet but just can't bring myself to pay full price for such a small item


----------



## bellevie0891

isenggirl said:


> I received 25% off discount code from bloomingdales. Not sure if eveyone gets it..



Via email?


----------



## acm1134

isenggirl said:


> Yeah..


are you a card holder ?


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Belk.Com has MK bags on sale and if its over 100.00 they ship free ! Not sure how long this sale is going to last.


----------



## acm1134

Has anyone ordered from lord and Taylor ? They have had a lot of bags marked down here and there (monogram selma was $180 and sapphire Hamilton $178)


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone ordered from lord and Taylor ? They have had a lot of bags marked down here and there (monogram selma was $180 and sapphire Hamilton $178)




I have but won't again after receiving a horribly smashed tote. They take forever to refund too


----------



## ley2

Any labour day sales?


----------



## acm1134

Macys has marked down a lot of bags including the colorblock Hamilton and dressy !


----------



## coivcte

_x
Not allowed_


----------



## gratefulgirl

Dillards is having their Preview Day (40% off) today.


----------



## bellevie0891

gratefulgirl said:


> Dillards is having their Preview Day (40% off) today.



There is only 1 MK bag... am I not doing something right?


----------



## oluchika

Everything else might already be gone. I checked @ 2am and they had stuff but when I can back around 530p, most everything was out of stock


----------



## gratefulgirl

tonyaann said:


> There is only 1 MK bag... am I not doing something right?



No...the online selection is limited, but the stores may have some items left.


----------



## chizan8384

Hi,

I need help, looking for the MK selma medium messenger aqua, Is there any store carry that one ? and are they on sale ?

TIA


----------



## acm1134

Anyone know if Macy's will let you use the wow pass on the bags that are on sale ? Going up there to try tomorrow so I can get the red Dressy


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> Anyone know if Macy's will let you use the wow pass on the bags that are on sale ? Going up there to try tomorrow so I can get the red Dressy




Today I tried using the star pass and they won't allow... I went to the store and see if the dressy is the matte finish one and unfortunately it's the glossy one.


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Today I tried using the star pass and they won't allow... I went to the store and see if the dressy is the matte finish one and unfortunately it's the glossy one.


Was the dressy discounted to $219 in store ? Or did they have to price match to the online site ?


----------



## ilysukixD

Same price like online, basically my SA said everything is 40% off and I purchase my fuchsia slim wallet for $53 because my SA have me additional 10% off  because there was a small scratch


----------



## AMLoveBags

ilysukixD said:


> Today I tried using the star pass and they won't allow... I went to the store and see if the dressy is the matte finish one and unfortunately it's the glossy one.



Macy's used to allow you to use the star pass coupons on MK as long as it was on sale, but lately they claim that MK is excluded, even though it doesn't say it on the coupon.  I made a MK purchase today on macys.com and raised this point via online chat, and the person on the other end of the chat window finally honored it.  The SA in the store that always helps me will take it in the store, but they claim the online prices and sales are different than the stores and they are treated as such with the coupons too.  Doesn't make a bit of sense to me honestly.  If they are going to stop taking the coupons for sale MK items, put it on the coupons.


----------



## AMLoveBags

chizan8384 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help, looking for the MK selma medium messenger aqua, Is there any store carry that one ? and are they on sale ?
> 
> TIA



Don't know if you'd consider the large aqua selma, but Macy's has it for $213.  I picked one up today.


----------



## ilysukixD

Just a head up ladies i was informed by my SA that starting next friday or wednesday they will have a pre sale!!! In store only..


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Today I tried using the star pass and they won't allow... I went to the store and see if the dressy is the matte finish one and unfortunately it's the glossy one.


Did you get the pass in the mail?


----------



## AMLoveBags

chizan8384 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help, looking for the MK selma medium messenger aqua, Is there any store carry that one ? and are they on sale ?
> 
> TIA



Found it.  Lord & Taylor.  http://tinyurl.com/mtns8q2


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Did you get the pass in the mail?



Yup, i got in the mail.. so youre telling me i can use it on the MK bag?


----------



## southernbelle82

Does anyone know if Dillard's has a Labor Day sale?


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> Does anyone know if Dillard's has a Labor Day sale?


I don't think they did.


----------



## ley2

LT is having labor day promotion.. Promo code is LABORDAY. 20% off regular price and 25% clearance items. But I cant seems to use it for MK bag. Anyone?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> LT is having labor day promotion.. Promo code is LABORDAY. 20% off regular price and 25% clearance items. But I cant seems to use it for MK bag. Anyone?


There are so many exclusions on their Labor Day promotion it will make your head swim!  If you go to their website and click "Details" on the promotion, you'll see that it excludes Michael Kors collection in pretty much every category.


----------



## Minkette

Ha... I hate when  they have discounts that pretty much only to socks and slippers.


----------



## stonie

What's the best place to buy MK in Canada (Ontario)? We don't have all those awesome US stores


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Hi I'm going to New York next week Wednesday to Sunday. Does anyone know if any stores have any promotions while I'm there?

Thanks


----------



## 2 stars

Does anyone know when the Macy's VIP sale is? I know it's sometime this month. I had seen somewhere that said on the 21st but that's a sunday just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Luuly2311

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know when the Macy's VIP sale is? I know it's sometime this month. I had seen somewhere that said on the 21st but that's a sunday just doesn't sound right.



Macy's VIP sale begins on 9/17 - 9/21. VIP pre-sale begins on 9/8 - 9/16. You get 25% off during the VIP pre-sale event after that, you only get 20% off.


----------



## 2 stars

Luuly2311 said:


> Macy's VIP sale begins on 9/17 - 9/21. VIP pre-sale begins on 9/8 - 9/16. You get 25% off during the VIP pre-sale event after that, you only get 20% off.


You can only pre-sale in store am I correct? Thanks so much for the information I didn't know if you did the pre-sale it was 25% off I thought the entire VIP sale was 20% off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

2 stars said:


> You can only pre-sale in store am I correct? Thanks so much for the information I didn't know if you did the pre-sale it was 25% off I thought the entire VIP sale was 20% off.


Do you have to be a card holder? Does it apply towards MK?


----------



## 2 stars

BeachBagGal said:


> Do you have to be a card holder? Does it apply towards MK?


I don't believe you have to be a card holder but don't quote me on this. I believe it does apply to MK.


----------



## BeachBagGal

2 stars said:


> I don't believe you have to be a card holder but don't quote me on this. I believe it does apply to MK.


Okay, I won't hold you to it.   I guess I'll find out.


----------



## 2 stars

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay, I won't hold you to it.   I guess I'll find out.


I asked last weekend at my local Macy's but the SA's there aren't very friendly at all. She just told me it was the 21st....I was like but that's a Sunday.


----------



## BeachBagGal

2 stars said:


> I asked last weekend at my local Macy's but the SA's there aren't very friendly at all. She just told me it was the 21st....I was like but that's a Sunday.


Oh eeek, okay!


----------



## Luuly2311

2 stars said:


> You can only pre-sale in store am I correct? Thanks so much for the information I didn't know if you did the pre-sale it was 25% off I thought the entire VIP sale was 20% off.




Yes, you can only pre-sale in store. Macy's sent me a postcard and it says "Take an extra 25% off when you shop Mon, 9/8 - Tues, 9/16, reserve your merchandise on your Macy's Card or major credit card and pick it up after our VIP sale begins on Wed, 9/17. " 

I went to my local Macy's last Saturday and asked an SA about VIP pre-sale and she told me "not that I'm aware of "  I'm glad that they sent me the postcard.


----------



## ley2

Luuly2311 said:


> Yes, you can only pre-sale in store. Macy's sent me a postcard and it says "Take an extra 25% off when you shop Mon, 9/8 - Tues, 9/16, reserve your merchandise on your Macy's Card or major credit card and pick it up after our VIP sale begins on Wed, 9/17. "
> 
> I went to my local Macy's last Saturday and asked an SA about VIP pre-sale and she told me "not that I'm aware of "  I'm glad that they sent me the postcard.



Do you know if 25% discount is applicable for online purchase too? And using discount code?


----------



## keishapie1973

I was able to do a presale hold today at Macys. I put a wallet that I'd been eyeing on hold for 25% off to pick up on the 17th....&#128512;


----------



## jeep317

I was in Macy's today and found this beauty on clearance for $223:




When I went to pay, the SA said she could do the presale for 25% off & I'd just have to pick it up on the 17th. Ohhh yeahhh!!!! Love this bag!!!


----------



## jeep317

Speaking of deals, Macy's also had these $35 sets for $10 today:





I bought both. I've never used any MK cosmetics before so this was a great intro!


----------



## LVOEbear

The SA at the store I went to said they couldn't pre sale until next week. Guess I will go to another one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Speaking of deals, Macy's also had these $35 sets for $10 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both. I've never used any MK cosmetics before so this was a great intro!


Ooo fun colors! I didn't even know MK had make-up! Hmm...let us know what you think! Great deal btw.


----------



## ilysukixD

Yeah I was on Macy's site tonight and thought It was a good deal to purchase the MK bags that were on sale with additional 20% off but I was wondering if anyone have experience on ordering from macys.com and how long does it normally takes?


----------



## AuntJulie

How are you getting the additional 20% off online?


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> How are you getting the additional 20% off online?




Faves is the code I believe


----------



## ley2

AuntJulie said:


> How are you getting the additional 20% off online?



Its only for sales items though..


----------



## AMLoveBags

I hate that I don't have a Macy's near me!!


----------



## B_girl_

Macys is having 20% off on clearance and sale michael kors purses and watches, Promo code: FAVES !!


----------



## Patlynn42

ilysukixD said:


> Yeah I was on Macy's site tonight and thought It was a good deal to purchase the MK bags that were on sale with additional 20% off but I was wondering if anyone have experience on ordering from macys.com and how long does it normally takes?




Curious to know if one of the sales items are in the stores, can you get it at 20% off with additional 25% off for the presale?


----------



## ubo22

Patlynn42 said:


> Curious to know if one of the sales items are in the stores, can you get it at 20% off with additional 25% off for the presale?


Yes, if you go to a Macy's store and see an item on sale or clearance, you can presale it and get an additional 25% off!!!  If you have the VIP pass, make sure to bring it so a SA doesn't try to prevent you from taking advantage of the presale.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Yes, if you go to a Macy's store and see an item on sale or clearance, you can presale it and get an additional 25% off!!!  If you have the VIP pass, make sure to bring it so a SA doesn't try to prevent you from taking advantage of the presale.



Is this upcoming sales for VIP card holder only?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Is this upcoming sales for VIP card holder only?


The 25% off presale is now! (9/8  through 9/16)  The VIP 20% off sale is 9/17 through 9/21.  I don't think you need to be a Macy's cardholder to take advantage, but VIP passes were only mailed to Macy's preferred customers (i.e., Macy's cardholders).  You don't need the VIP pass to get the presale 25% off in store, but some SAs will make it difficult to get the presale discount without the VIP pass.


----------



## Patlynn42

ubo22 said:


> Yes, if you go to a Macy's store and see an item on sale or clearance, you can presale it and get an additional 25% off!!!  If you have the VIP pass, make sure to bring it so a SA doesn't try to prevent you from taking advantage of the presale.




Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ilysukixD

Patlynn42 said:


> Curious to know if one of the sales items are in the stores, can you get it at 20% off with additional 25% off for the presale?


Nope, you can't You either get 25% off or 20% off from the code faves, I went to ask them yesterday.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Nope, you can't You either get 25% off or 20% off from the code faves, I went to ask them yesterday.


Isn't the FAVES code just for online shopping?  I thought that was separate from the VIP sale.


----------



## ubo22

Patlynn42 said:


> Curious to know if one of the sales items are in the stores, can you get it at 20% off with additional 25% off for the presale?





ilysukixD said:


> Nope, you can't You either get 25% off or 20% off from the code faves, I went to ask them yesterday.



Okay, now I think I understand.  I misunderstood the original question.  ilysukixD is right, you can't use the 20% off FAVES code and then also presale an item for an additional 25% off.  However, I thought the FAVES code was only for online use, but I could be wrong.  But if you go in store and see something on sale or clearance, you can presale it for an additional 25% off.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Okay, now I think I understand.  I misunderstood the original question.  ilysukixD is right, you can't use the 20% off FAVES code and then also presale an item for an additional 25% off.  However, I thought the FAVES code was only for online use, but I could be wrong.  But if you go in store and see something on sale or clearance, you can presale it for an additional 25% off.



Sorry I wasn't being clear, but you can either use the code: faves online and get additional 20%off or if they happens to have the sale bags in the store you can get additional 25% off from the VIP presale. I ordered my bag online, and hopefully it will arrive by Tuesday night, so I can presale it.


----------



## apjp87

Bought another MK bag I have no clue the name of it if anyone knows please leave a comment


----------



## Patlynn42

Need opinions please:  I bought a MK at Macy's, it was already marked down on the website to 200.99, but not in the store, so I told the SA and she matched it.  Well when I scanned my card, it said I could get 20% off of that, she rang it up for the presale.  I don't understand for one why I couldn't get 25% off $200 since it was the presale and two if I ordered it online I would have gotten an extra 20% off making it with tax $170, so I thought maybe I could get another 25% off for the presale but the SA said no, that is double dipping.  Does that sound right?


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> Need opinions please:  I bought a MK at Macy's, it was already marked down on the website to 200.99, but not in the store, so I told the SA and she matched it.  Well when I scanned my card, it said I could get 20% off of that, she rang it up for the presale.  I don't understand for one why I couldn't get 25% off $200 since it was the presale and two if I ordered it online I would have gotten an extra 20% off making it with tax $170, so I thought maybe I could get another 25% off for the presale but the SA said no, that is double dipping.  Does that sound right?




Ok, never mind, reading above I got my answer.  Bummer!


----------



## Patlynn42

ilysukixD said:


> Nope, you can't You either get 25% off or 20% off from the code faves, I went to ask them yesterday.




Thank you, I just found that out a few minutes ago when I tried it!  If you see above, you'll see my comments about it.  I don't understand though why I wasn't given the option to do the 25% off for the presale instead of just the 20% and if I was only offered the 20%, why I couldn't take it today!


----------



## ubo22

Patlynn42 said:


> Thank you, I just found that out a few minutes ago when I tried it!  If you see above, you'll see my comments about it.  I don't understand though why I wasn't given the option to do the 25% off for the presale instead of just the 20% and if I was only offered the 20%, why I couldn't take it today!


The SA should have given you the 25% off for the presale instead of just 20% off.  She probably reasoned that since you were using the website price that she would only give you the website discount.


----------



## Patlynn42

ubo22 said:


> The SA should have given you the 25% off for the presale instead of just 20% off.  She probably reasoned that since you were using the website price that she would only give you the website discount.




It didn't make sense to me, she said whatever comes up on the computer is what you get (she told me that after I asked about the additional 25% off).


----------



## ubo22

Patlynn42 said:


> It didn't make sense to me, she said whatever comes up on the computer is what you get (she told me that after I asked about the additional 25% off).


Unfortunately, if you don't have the VIP pass to show them, SAs can pretty much get away with anything.  It's unfortunate she didn't honor the presale discount, but at least you got the website sale price + 20% off.


----------



## Patlynn42

ubo22 said:


> Unfortunately, if you don't have the VIP pass to show them, SAs can pretty much get away with anything.  It's unfortunate she didn't honor the presale discount, but at least you got the website sale price + 20% off.




She is treating it like a presale, that's what gets me, I should have been able to take it home.  The SA working with her as I was looking around mentioned the presale and getting 25% off the bags.  I forgot the VIP pass at home, part of me just wants to return it now!  It's only $10 difference, but still!


----------



## ubo22

Patlynn42 said:


> She is treating it like a presale, that's what gets me, I should have been able to take it home.  The SA working with her as I was looking around mentioned the presale and getting 25% off the bags.  I forgot the VIP pass at home, part of me just wants to return it now!  It's only $10 difference, but still!


Why don't you go back with your VIP pass and speak to another SA or the MK department manager and explain the situation.  They should be able to give you a price adjustment for the full 25% off.  If not, then tell them you want to take the bag home since it technically does not qualify for a presale because you only got 20% off.  If they are extremely difficult, then tell them you want your money back!  Then, if you have another Macy's in your area, you can try again at another location.


----------



## acm1134

So when does the presale end ? Also I'm confused. Do you need a pass for the presale ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> So when does the presale end ? Also I'm confused. Do you need a pass for the presale ?


One more time ...The VIP sale is 20% off from 9/17 through 9/21.  The VIP presale is 25% off from 9/8  through 9/16.  For the presale, you'll need to show the VIP pass in store to the SA for the 25% off.  They should honor the presale discount without the VIP pass, but many do not.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> One more time ...The VIP sale is 20% off from 9/17 through 9/21.  The VIP presale is 25% off from 9/8  through 9/16.  For the presale, you'll need to show the VIP pass in store to the SA for the 25% off.  They should honor the presale discount without the VIP pass, but many do not.


I am a card holder but I never received a pass for the presale


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I am a card holder but I never received a pass for the presale


It came inside a circular sent out to cardholders.  It was easy to miss.  Also, it could have fallen out of the circular because it was not attached to anything, just slipped in between a couple pages.


----------



## ubo22

Here's the front (red side) and back (black side) of the VIP pass.  I cropped the bottom off of the back of the pass because it includes a barcode, and I may use my pass during the VIP sale.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Here's the front (red side) and back (black side) of the VIP pass.  I cropped the bottom off of the back of the pass because it includes a barcode, and I may use my pass during the VIP sale.



Wow.. Can we just show this snapshot to SA?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Wow.. Can we just show this snapshot to SA?


I don't see why not.


----------



## Patlynn42

ubo22 said:


> Why don't you go back with your VIP pass and speak to another SA or the MK department manager and explain the situation.  They should be able to give you a price adjustment for the full 25% off.  If not, then tell them you want to take the bag home since it technically does not qualify for a presale because you only got 20% off.  If they are extremely difficult, then tell them you want your money back!  Then, if you have another Macy's in your area, you can try again at another location.




I just may!  It really bugs me. Thanks!


----------



## sunblock

Any UK ladies secretsales.com have michael kors sales on again


----------



## Ms.Library

I ordered my first MK bag today from Macy's.  They had the sale going on where you can buy 2 bags and get 25% off.  (Code is BAGS.)  I also had around $36 on a Thanks for Giving card that I had never used so I was able to apply that.  I got the jet set medium chain shoulder bag in gray python.  I also ordered a Vera Bradley wallet that matches a tote I own for the 2nd bag.  I am excited to get the MK bag.  It was on sale for $170 but with the discount and my gift card it came to $128.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

If you like orange nordstrom has a lot of the hamiltons marked down in this color.  Also some items in camo calf hair are marked down.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macys.com has an extra 20% off sale and clearance prices. Code: VETS


----------



## ley2

Bloomie has 20% off sales/ clearance with code: FLASH


----------



## BeachBagGal

The MK site has lots of bags on sale right now!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! (I think?!)  Just scored a large claret sutton for $193.20 and had Nordstrom price match it. They also have the large hamilton in violet for $187.95 among several other goodies. 




BeachBagGal said:


> The MK site has lots of bags on sale right now!


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you! (I think?!)  Just scored a large claret sutton for $193.20 and had Nordstrom price match it. They also have the large hamilton in violet for $187.95 among several other goodies.



Thats the way I feel I am looking at the studded sophie  I wish they had it at nordstrom seeing if Neiman marcus will price match


----------



## fieldsinspring

It always makes me nervous because they run out quickly and then price match isn't possible so I rush. Oh well I can alway return right?? lol




smileydimples said:


> Thats the way I feel I am looking at the sophie


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> It always makes me nervous because they run out quickly and then price match isn't possible so I rush. Oh well I can alway return right?? lol



Thats why I wanted to buy elsewhere than the michael kors store since they only have 30 days and I dont care for the sales people. And they are price matching the studded selma is beautiful!!!! I know I have 2 other studs that I just bought but this is different


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh man! Just saw the large hamilton traveler in grey- $199!


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Oh man! Just saw the large hamilton traveler in grey- $199!


I know I saw that they are all cheaper, so thought of you..... I didnt buy one I was going to yesterday but decided to wait .......


----------



## fieldsinspring

What the heck!! Yes all of them, including luggage and black! Since I didn't have to pay tax at bloomie's it's only $10 more but still lame! Ha




smileydimples said:


> I know I saw that they are all cheaper, so thought of you..... I didnt buy one I was going to yesterday but decided to wait .......


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> What the heck!! Yes all of them, including luggage and black! Since I didn't have to pay tax at bloomie's it's only $10 more but still lame! Ha



I know I feel the same way !!!!! Thats 10.00 towards something else


----------



## fieldsinspring

smileydimples said:


> I know I feel the same way !!!!! Thats 10.00 towards something else




Totally! Are you going to order anything from them?


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Totally! Are you going to order anything from them?



well I ordered my studded sophie  I want a traveler but then macys called me for the extra 25 percent off sunday and told me they have a fushia bag and I have been wanting one.......so I am trying to decide there is way to much on sale its killing me. you going to buy anything else?


----------



## jojon21

BeachBagGal said:


> The MK site has lots of bags on sale right now!




Thanks so much for posting this! I just ordered a Large Traveler in Claret -- it looks so stunning with the silver hardware, can't wait!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

jojon21 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this! I just ordered a Large Traveler in Claret -- it looks so stunning with the silver hardware, can't wait!!



On my way to dillards to return a retail price traveler I bought like 5 days ago. Then on to mk to buy the same traveler in gooseberry and maybe another hammie, I'm thinking violet. Hamilton is 199.00 and traveler is final price149.00(additional 25%) off the markdown-BOOM!


----------



## jojon21

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> On my way to dillards to return a retail price traveler I bought like 5 days ago. Then on to mk to buy the same traveler in gooseberry and maybe another hammie, I'm thinking violet. Hamilton is 199.00 and traveler is final price149.00(additional 25%) off the markdown-BOOM!



Wow, that's great! It's like getting 2 bags for the price of 1!!


----------



## smileydimples

How did you get the extra 25% off?


----------



## cberrie

Hi Ladies! I have a question for the US members of this forum.. So i live in europe but my boyfriend is currently visiting US and going to Las Vegas. Do you think its possible for me to order a MK bag via macys.com and have my boyfriend pick it up for me at the store? He will be there for total 3 days.. anybody ordered from macys and picked it up at the store?


----------



## fieldsinspring

You go!!!  How are you getting the extra 25%? 




BAGLADY 3375 said:


> On my way to dillards to return a retail price traveler I bought like 5 days ago. Then on to mk to buy the same traveler in gooseberry and maybe another hammie, I'm thinking violet. Hamilton is 199.00 and traveler is final price149.00(additional 25%) off the markdown-BOOM!


----------



## ley2

cberrie said:


> Hi Ladies! I have a question for the US members of this forum.. So i live in europe but my boyfriend is currently visiting US and going to Las Vegas. Do you think its possible for me to order a MK bag via macys.com and have my boyfriend pick it up for me at the store? He will be there for total 3 days.. anybody ordered from macys and picked it up at the store?



Yes definitely u can. There is option when u order online.


----------



## cberrie

ley2 said:


> Yes definitely u can. There is option when u order online.



Do you think its ok even if im not a US citizen? Have you tried it? Does he only need to go a desk and get the order or does he have to go to different places in macys for every brand? Do you pay up front or when you checkout online? Sorry for so many questions but would really appreciate the help!


----------



## ley2

cberrie said:


> Do you think its ok even if im not a US citizen? Have you tried it? Does he only need to go a desk and get the order or does he have to go to different places in macys for every brand? Do you pay up front or when you checkout online? Sorry for so many questions but would really appreciate the help!



Not US citizen is fine but macys dont except nonUSA credit card..... it makes it harder for u to order. And online order definitely need to pay upfront. I think different brand can be picked up from same store but it may take awhile for delivery since both items might come from different warehouse. I suggest u to buy from Nordstrom and ask for price matching. And they do accept intl credit card..


----------



## cberrie

ley2 said:


> Not US citizen is fine but macys dont except nonUSA credit card..... it makes it harder for u to order. And online order definitely need to pay upfront. I think different brand can be picked up from same store but it may take awhile for delivery since both items might come from different warehouse. I suggest u to buy from Nordstrom and ask for price matching. And they do accept intl credit card..




thanks for the advice. I went to nordstrom but they were sold out on some of the items :/ on macys websites it stands " PAYMENT OPTIONS
We accept all VISA, Mastercard, American Express and Macy's credit cards. You may also use a Gift Card to make purchases. Paying online with a credit card is easy and safe. Just enter your credit card information during Checkout.  "

Do they only accept american Visa/mastercard?


----------



## ley2

cberrie said:


> thanks for the advice. I went to nordstrom but they were sold out on some of the items :/ on macys websites it stands " PAYMENT OPTIONS
> We accept all VISA, Mastercard, American Express and Macy's credit cards. You may also use a Gift Card to make purchases. Paying online with a credit card is easy and safe. Just enter your credit card information during Checkout.  "
> 
> Do they only accept american Visa/mastercard?



Yes. U must have USA billing address to purchase from macys online. In store purchase is fine though.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Anyone else get that macys "private" code?


----------



## cberrie

jazzyj1021 said:


> Anyone else get that macys "private" code?



Yeah i found it on a website. When does it end? Is it US time or?


----------



## keishapie1973

jazzyj1021 said:


> Anyone else get that macys "private" code?



Yes, I did get it in the mail......


----------



## jojon21

Anybody get a shipping confirmation yet from the MK website sale?  I ordered when it first started and haven't even gotten an email order confirmation.  My order status still shows "Submitted".  Hope it doesn't get cancelled....


----------



## kumoi

I'm about to order the Selma online at Macy's using their in-store pickup and I was wondering if I can send someone else to do the pickup instead of me. Did anyone use this option before?


----------



## ley2

kumoi said:


> I'm about to order the Selma online at Macy's using their in-store pickup and I was wondering if I can send someone else to do the pickup instead of me. Did anyone use this option before?



You can probably print out the email confirmation from macys and ask the person to bring along? Sorry I nv tried before though..


----------



## zelda64

jojon21 said:


> Anybody get a shipping confirmation yet from the MK website sale?  I ordered when it first started and haven't even gotten an email order confirmation.  My order status still shows "Submitted".  Hope it doesn't get cancelled....


I ordered the tri-color sutton from the MK website sale but yesterday got an email saying it was unavailable . I never got an email confirmation either.


----------



## jojon21

zelda64 said:


> I ordered the tri-color sutton from the MK website sale but yesterday got an email saying it was unavailable . I never got an email confirmation either.



So sorry to hear that.  I don't have a good feeling about my order either, it still shows "Submitted" and no email confirmation.  I wish they would update the website when bags sell out.


----------



## AMLoveBags

How is everyone getting the extra % off the MK site?


----------



## melissatrv

I want to buy a Fuchsia Croc Dillon that I have only seen at Saks.  Does Saks ever offer discounts or Friends and Family?   Or do you simply have to wait for clearance to get a discount?


----------



## r1ta_s

AMLoveBags said:


> How is everyone getting the extra % off the MK site?



I would like to know this as well.


----------



## ilysukixD

I got a invitation to the Macy's privAte sales , is it the 25% off that everyone is talking about?... I didn't go but I wished I did


----------



## cberrie

Soo there seems to be a problem ordering from Macys and pick up in store. For some reason my order was cancelled.. I think there may be some problem with the banks since I dont have an american debit card. The SA told me that she could manually place my order since it wasnt american but I got a mail today about the order being unable to process :/ 

Anyone know a European site with a deal on the black large selma bag? I feel like the the black one doesn't often go on sale because its popular. Was going to buy my Selma with macys private code :/


----------



## ilysukixD

cberrie said:


> Soo there seems to be a problem ordering from Macys and pick up in store. For some reason my order was cancelled.. I think there may be some problem with the banks since I dont have an american debit card. The SA told me that she could manually place my order since it wasnt american but I got a mail today about the order being unable to process :/
> 
> Anyone know a European site with a deal on the black large selma bag? I feel like the the black one doesn't often go on sale because its popular. Was going to buy my Selma with macys private code :/



Can you still use the private code? If so can you share it with me I never received the private code, did you get the private code online or by mail?

I think Bloomingdales started their F&F sales today use code DEALMOON20 and I think someone mentioned Nordstrom accept international credit cards.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Can you still use the private code? If so can you share it with me I never received the private code, did you get the private code online or by mail?
> 
> I think Bloomingdales started their F&F sales today use code DEALMOON20 and I think someone mentioned Nordstrom accept international credit cards.


The promo code is no longer valid. It was only valid yesterday. I tried ordering a handbag this morning by phone but couldn't get the SA to honor the promo. I would have placed my order online except their online inventory isn't updated so the handbag isn't online to purchase.


----------



## cberrie

ilysukixD said:


> Can you still use the private code? If so can you share it with me I never received the private code, did you get the private code online or by mail?
> 
> I think Bloomingdales started their F&F sales today use code DEALMOON20 and I think someone mentioned Nordstrom accept international credit cards.



Sorry the private promocode is no longer valid :/ The only reason I could use it again was because my order didnt go through so the SA ordered it again. Dont know if it will work this time.. they dont have bloomingdales i Las vegas :/ I checked and thats the place I need to pick it up :/


----------



## ilysukixD

cberrie said:


> Sorry the private promocode is no longer valid :/ The only reason I could use it again was because my order didnt go through so the SA ordered it again. Dont know if it will work this time.. they dont have bloomingdales i Las vegas :/ I checked and thats the place I need to pick it up :/




Why can't you have Bloomingdales to ship it to you, maybe you can get tax free because there's no Bloomingdales in your state.


----------



## ley2

Bloomingdales is having 20% off, is it applicable for MK?


----------



## acm1134

ley2 said:


> Bloomingdales is having 20% off, is it applicable for MK?


Yes it is !!


----------



## cberrie

I dont live in the US so can't get to bloomingdales if they dont have one in Las Vegas :/ I think I'll have to try nordstrom. Anyone have a voucher or code for nordstrom??


----------



## ley2

cberrie said:


> I dont live in the US so can't get to bloomingdales if they dont have one in Las Vegas :/ I think I'll have to try nordstrom. Anyone have a voucher or code for nordstrom??



You can actually ship to ur country via bloomingdales borderfree. They have option to ship overseas. Intl credit card is accepted too for overseas shipment. I supposed it is better than self-collect?


----------



## poshwawa

Yah borderfree is good and they send you notifications on for friends and family etc


----------



## BeachBagGal

Large Selma on MK site for $188.00! Violet & Gooseberry.


----------



## ilysukixD

BeachBagGal said:


> Large Selma on MK site for $188.00! Violet & Gooseberry.




I heard the sales end tonight or Tuesday night, I went to MK to purchased the violet selma  with a matching wallet!


----------



## cberrie

ley2 said:


> You can actually ship to ur country via bloomingdales borderfree. They have option to ship overseas. Intl credit card is accepted too for overseas shipment. I supposed it is better than self-collect?



Yeah but I live in Sweden so with the taxes + toll the total is even higher than ordering form a UK site. I wanted to buy the MK bag in US since its much cheaper and my BF can pick it up for me :/


----------



## nolegirl01

Macys is having a great sale! Just got this pretty girl today for $182! MK Selma - Apple


----------



## acm1134

nolegirl01 said:


> Macys is having a great sale! Just got this pretty girl today for $182! MK Selma - Apple


after tax ??


----------



## bagzdoo

jojon21 said:


> So sorry to hear that.  I don't have a good feeling about my order either, it still shows "Submitted" and no email confirmation.  I wish they would update the website when bags sell out.


I ordered my bag from the mk webstie two days ago and it still say submitted aswell. I am not sure either


----------



## 2 stars

Does anyone know when the Macy's friends and family will be? Someone posted about it starting on Nov. 16th but in previous years it's always been after Thanksgiving. Someone know for sure exact dates?


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know when the Macy's friends and family will be? Someone posted about it starting on Nov. 16th but in previous years it's always been after Thanksgiving. Someone know for sure exact dates?




December 3! Probably pre sale starts  on November 26


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> December 3! Probably pre sale starts  on November 26




I heard December from a few reps too


----------



## 2 stars

Just spoke with a sales associate and she said it goes from Dec 3rd through Dec 8th. I'm thinking pre sale will start November 30th.


----------



## megcurry

I just pre-saled a bag at Macy's today in Poughkeepsie, NY.  The receipt says pickup on 12/3.


----------



## ubo22

megcurry said:


> I just pre-saled a bag at Macy's today in Poughkeepsie, NY.  The receipt says pickup on 12/3.


Pre-sale has already started for Macy's December F&F Sale?!?!


----------



## myluvofbags

Presale started Monday,  pick up is on December 3.


----------



## nolegirl01

acm1134 said:


> after tax ??




Yes ma'am!


----------



## chinelly

does anyone know when Bloomingdale's handbag sale starts? They usually offer 30% off


----------



## 2 stars

chinelly said:


> does anyone know when Bloomingdale's handbag sale starts? They usually offer 30% off


Their Friends and Family sale for 20% off has already started it ends Sunday.


----------



## lizbaby007

So many good deals at Dillards! I stopped in yesterday and they had a  huge table of bags with 50% off and two displays that had 30% off. 

Anything  in Camo, Green Apple or that orange color was marked down 50%. I picked  up an E/W Hamilton and a Jet Set E/W for $135 and $124 respectively.  They had a Sutton color block with green apple as the center stripe.  Thought about it but ultimately passed.

They had lots of  different styles in Dark Dune and quite a few different styles of the  micro stud bags in both black and gray. Those were all 30% off. DH  bought me a gray micro stud Selma and put it back for Christmas. Yay!!  Now to just stay out of the stores.


----------



## smileydimples

lizbaby007 said:


> So many good deals at Dillards! I stopped in yesterday and they had a  huge table of bags with 50% off and two displays that had 30% off.
> 
> Anything  in Camo, Green Apple or that orange color was marked down 50%. I picked  up an E/W Hamilton and a Jet Set E/W for $135 and $124 respectively.  They had a Sutton color block with green apple as the center stripe.  Thought about it but ultimately passed.
> 
> They had lots of  different styles in Dark Dune and quite a few different styles of the  micro stud bags in both black and gray. Those were all 30% off. DH  bought me a gray micro stud Selma and put it back for Christmas. Yay!!  Now to just stay out of the stores.



Can you call in to have them ship it dont see that sale online


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Can you call in to have them ship it dont see that sale online




I have before


----------



## melbo

Hi girls, just a quick question, is this site reputable? http://michaelkors.enjoynewletters.com/ I was about to click buy but then I realized that it didn't end in .com so I decided to hold off and see if it was legit. Thanks for your time


----------



## handbaghuntress

melbo said:


> Hi girls, just a quick question, is this site reputable? http://michaelkors.enjoynewletters.com/ I was about to click buy but then I realized that it didn't end in .com so I decided to hold off and see if it was legit. Thanks for your time


Nope run away....


----------



## melbo

handbaghuntress said:


> Nope run away....


Thank you! I feel awful because I sent a link to my friend hoping for some help deciding. Hopefully she didn't buy anything in the meantime .


----------



## fieldsinspring

+1 run as fast as you can




handbaghuntress said:


> Nope run away....


----------



## mandarpandar

Hi there, I haven't logged on to TPF in FOREVER, but looking to purchase my first MK selma. Looks like the large saffiano in violet is on sale through the Michael Kors website for $187, is this likely the best deal I will find or should I hold out for some black friday deals? I really have my eye on the the large saffiano in luggage, but doesn't look like that color will be on sale anytime soon. Let me know what you guys think, thanks in advance!


----------



## paula3boys

mandarpandar said:


> Hi there, I haven't logged on to TPF in FOREVER, but looking to purchase my first MK selma. Looks like the large saffiano in violet is on sale through the Michael Kors website for $187, is this likely the best deal I will find or should I hold out for some black friday deals? I really have my eye on the the large saffiano in luggage, but doesn't look like that color will be on sale anytime soon. Let me know what you guys think, thanks in advance!




It's a good deal. I ordered it. I don't think you'll find it cheaper


----------



## mandarpandar

paula3boys said:


> It's a good deal. I ordered it. I don't think you'll find it cheaper


Thank you!


----------



## Bootlover07

I want the grape selma but none of the Macy's near me have it in store. I can order it online for F&F next week right? Are there my extra savings for card holders? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## melissatrv

I am a Dillards card  holder and never received any advanced notice about their big sale.  This happens all the time with Dillards and I freakin hate it


----------



## carterazo

Bootlover07 said:


> I want the grape selma but none of the Macy's near me have it in store. I can order it online for F&F next week right? Are there my extra savings for card holders? Thanks in advance!!



I don't remember there being any extra savings for card holders.  It is possible that I did not pay enough attention to the info, though.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melissatrv said:


> I am a Dillards card  holder and never received any advanced notice about their big sale.  This happens all the time with Dillards and I freakin hate it


I was told about this sale while in denver a couple of weeks ago by a sales associate in the men's dept. I simply just forgot to post about it. I'm sorry ladies. My husband got lost in a 1.99/2.99 rack in the mens dept. It cost of an extra 75.00 to bring home 40.00 worth of mens clothes in our luggagge, but he got quite a bit, slacks, shirts and p.j's. Etc.. they never clearance our crap like this


----------



## AMLoveBags

melissatrv said:


> I am a Dillards card  holder and never received any advanced notice about their big sale.  This happens all the time with Dillards and I freakin hate it




I agree with you. I have a Dillard's card as well and NEVER hear about upcoming sales. Drives me bonkers because I was watching a bag online waiting for their clearance sale and by the time I got up at 5am EST all the coach bags were gone.


----------



## ASH K

Hi All Does Michael Kors jet set tote ever go on sale? Has anyone ever found something like this in Ross or TJ Maxx??

The one in the link below :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eda1bf9be

Thanks!!


----------



## acm1134

ASH K said:


> Hi All Does Michael Kors jet set tote ever go on sale? Has anyone ever found something like this in Ross or TJ Maxx??
> 
> The one in the link below :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eda1bf9be
> 
> Thanks!!




Tj Max has bags in the style all the time !


----------



## ASH K

Thanks...will keep checking....I am on a lookout for this one...what do you all think about this one?

http://www.michaelkors.com/jet-set-logo-tote/_/R-US_30S11TTT4J?No=18&color=1240


----------



## AuntJulie

The Dillards sales rep told me and I've since heard the same from others that their biggest sales day of the year is New Years Day. The clerk told me last year people were grabbing ten bags. This year they're going to limit how many you can have in your hand at one time. 

Apparently it is a mad rush to Coach and MK as soon as they open their doors.


----------



## Minkette

AuntJulie said:


> The Dillards sales rep told me and I've since heard the same from others that their biggest sales day of the year is New Years Day. The clerk told me last year people were grabbing ten bags. This year they're going to limit how many you can have in your hand at one time.
> 
> Apparently it is a mad rush to Coach and MK as soon as they open their doors.


Really? LOL... I think I would go just to watch!

No one ever goes to my Dillards!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Minkette said:


> Really? LOL... I think I would go just to watch!
> 
> No one ever goes to my Dillards!


Your lucky if no one goes to 50% off sales at your dillards. The same 2 asian women are at every additional off sale. They are allowed to buy every single thing they grab! As many as 30/40+ bags at a time. They even bring their own black lawn garbage bags to drag their LOOT from the store.  The rest of us only get wallets, keychains etc.. I think they camp out overnight. I love bags but it is NOT that serious. We have ALL complained, but they said it's fair. Shoppers give them death stares LOL!!. All of those bags are probably being resold on Ebay for double the cost they paid. When I see them I usually just head to the shoe dept. Oh well.


----------



## melissatrv

Yes the same thing happens at my Dillards.  It is insane.  I have complained about it for years.  Someone even posted in the Coach forum that at her Dillards an Asian gentlemen was allowed to put like 20 bags aside by an SA at closing for a sale the following morning.  I think they should allow no more than 3-5 bags per person.  Face it, if someone is buying more than that, with a few exceptions, they are probably resellers.  I mean I can find 5 bags I want, but they are usually not at the same store and just happen to be the ones on clearance.  Glad to hear they are finally putting restrictions on this.  Will still be a zoo and the resellers will probably recruit more people to shop with them




BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Your lucky if no one goes to 50% off sales at your dillards. The same 2 asian women are at every additional off sale. They are allowed to buy every single thing they grab! As many as 30/40+ bags at a time. They even bring their own black lawn garbage bags to drag their LOOT from the store.  The rest of us only get wallets, keychains etc.. I think they camp out overnight. I love bags but it is NOT that serious. We have ALL complained, but they said it's fair. Shoppers give them death stares LOL!!. All of those bags are probably being resold on Ebay for double the cost they paid. When I see them I usually just head to the shoe dept. Oh well.


 


AuntJulie said:


> The Dillards sales rep told me and I've since heard the same from others that their biggest sales day of the year is New Years Day. The clerk told me last year people were grabbing ten bags. This year they're going to limit how many you can have in your hand at one time.
> 
> Apparently it is a mad rush to Coach and MK as soon as they open their doors.


----------



## Minkette

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Your lucky if no one goes to 50% off sales at your dillards. The same 2 asian women are at every additional off sale. They are allowed to buy every single thing they grab! As many as 30/40+ bags at a time. They even bring their own black lawn garbage bags to drag their LOOT from the store.  The rest of us only get wallets, keychains etc.. I think they camp out overnight. I love bags but it is NOT that serious. We have ALL complained, but they said it's fair. Shoppers give them death stares LOL!!. All of those bags are probably being resold on Ebay for double the cost they paid. When I see them I usually just head to the shoe dept. Oh well.


I have made good friends with the SA at my local Dillards. Her daughter and I both work in the same field. She will "hide" things for me... She is so funny... every time she sees me she winks and says "see anything you like..." or "don't buy that yet, it goes on clearance tomorrow"

I always buy from her so perhaps they can do something similar for you!


----------



## acm1134

Bloomindgales has a Cyber Monday 25% sale in which the code is automatically applied so you can also sign up for their email and get a 10% off code to add to that too !!


----------



## ASH K

Oh wow the sale in Dillards ...is it national and also do they have sale on jet set block  monogram totes  too?

Also what do you guys think about the above mentioned tote? A must have or okay stuff??

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=my-wl-xx-xx.nsil_profile_pdp&upc_ID=29487275


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Went to saks off fifth yesterday and some of the clearance bags were BOGO FREE.  They had a lot of marc jacobs, minkoff etc..the entire store was additional 40% off or more,  this was the outlet near dayton, oh. Only thing I bought was a fur infinity scarf, it was 140 an I paid 40 with my hubbies veteran discount. All the mk bags were additional 40% off too but nothing really caught my eye. Mom found a beautiful calf hair clutch in sapphire blue though and a leopard/leather clutch which I plan to confiscate today. LOL.


----------



## ASH K

Thanks !! I am re posting ....

Oh wow the sale in Dillards ...is it national and also do they have sale on jet set block monogram totes too?

Also what do you guys think about the above mentioned tote? A must have or okay stuff??

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/m...pc_ID=29487275


----------



## ASH K

Bloomingdales does have 25% off for cyber monday right now ..... but not on the leather trim color that I liked....awesome tip though ...can check later for something else!! 

Will keep an eye on Dillards!!

Thanks All!!


----------



## ASH K

Found a deal in Macy's 25% off today on Block Monogram Tote


----------



## chinelly

last year, during the 1st week of December, Nordstrom had all MK 25% off. 
If I used my discount from Nordstrom (30% during the 1st week of December), I could have gotten large Selma for $200. :cry::cry::cry:

Anyone know if MK at Nordstrom will have that sale again?


----------



## ladyet

I need to purchase the Berkley Clutch from Lord & Taylor...anyone know of a coupon code that might work for it? Or know if there's an upcoming Friends & Family sale? The ones advertised on L&T's website don't work for the bag.


----------



## jojon21

ladyet said:


> I need to purchase the Berkley Clutch from Lord & Taylor...anyone know of a coupon code that might work for it? Or know if there's an upcoming Friends & Family sale? The ones advertised on L&T's website don't work for the bag.



Macy's has lots of colors in the Berkley clutch - use promo code FRIEND for 25% off plus free shipping.  You may want to avoid Lord & Taylor after reading some of the threads on here about their horrible customer service - many of us have had bad experiences with our orders from there.


----------



## ladyet

jojon21 said:


> Macy's has lots of colors in the Berkley clutch - use promo code FRIEND for 25% off plus free shipping.  You may want to avoid Lord & Taylor after reading some of the threads on here about their horrible customer service - many of us have had bad experiences with our orders from there.



Thanks for your reply! I want to get it from L&T specifically because they're the only place I've seen that has the red (not claret) berkley available. I didn't know that ppl have had issues w/L&T, though. If anyone sees the red Berkley available elsewhere, please let me know!


----------



## jojon21

ladyet said:


> Thanks for your reply! I want to get it from L&T specifically because they're the only place I've seen that has the red (not claret) berkley available. I didn't know that ppl have had issues w/L&T, though. If anyone sees the red Berkley available elsewhere, please let me know!



The red (not claret) is also on the zappos & nordstrom sites, but not on sale yet.....


----------



## ladyet

jojon21 said:


> The red (not claret) is also on the zappos & nordstrom sites, but not on sale yet.....



Thanks for the heads up! Zappos never goes on sale, but I will keep an eye on Nordstrom. I don't have my hopes up, but just maybe I might get lucky...


----------



## mandarpandar

looks like the large hamilton traveler is on sale for $199 

http://www.michaelkors.com/sale/bags/_/N-289z


----------



## melissatrv

Not really a "deal" but the hard to find red studded medium Selma is at Dillards


http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...79774_zi_red&categoryId=603920&scrollTop=1447


----------



## bamajen06

Belk has all Kors bags on sale.  25 off with an additional 25 off of that tomorrow.  In stores and online!. I got a gold quilted Frankie for around $225 today!


----------



## AuntJulie

bamajen06 said:


> Belk has all Kors bags on sale.  25 off with an additional 25 off of that tomorrow.  In stores and online!. I got a gold quilted Frankie for around $225 today!



I tried and it didn't work for me.


----------



## coivcte

All hi,

Has anyone outside of USA ordered anything from the Michael Kors official USA website?
Do they ship Internationally and how do they charge postage? 
I have emailed them but still waiting for a reply......getting a bit impatient. I thought they had live chat?? I couldn't locate it if they still do?!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bamajen06

.


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> All hi,
> 
> Has anyone outside of USA ordered anything from the Michael Kors official USA website?
> Do they ship Internationally and how do they charge postage?
> I have emailed them but still waiting for a reply......getting a bit impatient. I thought they had live chat?? I couldn't locate it if they still do?!
> Thanks in advance!!



I think ever since they upgraded their website, there is no longer live chat. And they did ship internationally but now I think not anymore. I read somewhere in their website.


----------



## ubo22

ladyet said:


> Thanks for your reply! I want to get it from L&T specifically because they're the only place I've seen that has the red (not claret) berkley available. I didn't know that ppl have had issues w/L&T, though. If anyone sees the red Berkley available elsewhere, please let me know!


 


jojon21 said:


> The red (not claret) is also on the zappos & nordstrom sites, but not on sale yet.....


 


ladyet said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Zappos never goes on sale, but I will keep an eye on Nordstrom. I don't have my hopes up, but just maybe I might get lucky...


 
You can get the red Berkley now for 25% off with code FRIENDS at L&T for the F&F Sale!


----------



## ladyet

ubo22 said:


> You can get the red Berkley now for 25% off with code FRIENDS at L&T for the F&F Sale!


Hi! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## smileydimples

Anyone looking for one of these its on sale at Bloomingdales


----------



## CaliChic

Macys.com has mk's on sale with additional 20% off! (Code: merry) code ends tmro so hurry! Plus ebate is giving 6% back!


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> You can get the red Berkley now for 25% off with code FRIENDS at L&T for the F&F Sale!



When L&T sales ends?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> When L&T sales ends?


It ended yesterday (December 17th), but was extended online TODAY ONLY!


----------



## ley2

Omg.. I hope I can make purchase later today. Kinda busy right now.. thanks!


----------



## ley2

Sigh too late. The bag I want out of stock already. Anymore upcoming sales? 25% off?


----------



## acm1134

Michaelkors.com has the large gooseberry traveler for a steal of a price !


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Michaelkors.com has the large gooseberry traveler for a steal of a price !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839701


WOW! That's a STEAL!! Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Poshmark is having a Michael Kors party,  tomorrow the 24th. Starts at 9 am.


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Michaelkors.com has the large gooseberry traveler for a steal of a price !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839701


Wow! I found it! What a steal! they are usually 398.00!! .


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I got my traveler for 138.00 in mk boutique, it had a small scratch so she took something off.  Tj maxx and marshalls are not always the best deal anymore. My SA called me yesterday to let me know in store all markdowns were additional 20-25% can't remember which. Don't forget about the dillards New Year Day sale. Additional 50% off the markdown price. There are never any bags left but I go for the bedding and housewares anyway.


----------



## hthrs

Does anyone know when the next Macys or Dillards sale will be on the regular price MK bags?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

hthrs said:


> Does anyone know when the next Macys or Dillards sale will be on the regular price MK bags?


Not the reg price, but everything on markdown will be an additional 50% off New Years Day at Dillards. Hope that helps, get there early. There is a stampede to the handbag dept.


----------



## bellevie0891

Any sales coming up? Specifically looking for an E/W Hamilton.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My MK store will put out spring collection Monday or Tuesday, I want a red selma with silver studs and hardware. So my fingers are crossed. They already have it in mini size, hoping it comes in large. Most e/w hammies are gone everywhere I looked.


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows when macys or bloomie is going to have sales on regular items?


----------



## cdtracing

I missed the day after Christmas sales.  Had too much going on.  Anyone know of any good deals or sales happening now or in the next couple of weeks?  I'm looking for some color...electric blue, maybe grape or violet.


----------



## ubo22

Bloomingdale's Loyallist Members get an extra 25% off sale and clearance items online TODAY ONLY!!!  Code is NEWYEAR.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My favorite SA at Dillards says there should be an additional off sale near the last week of January. They still have ALOT of winter merchandise to get rid of.


----------



## tazfrk

Miranda python tote at a great price at Neiman Marcus, one left, gotta hurry!


----------



## coivcte

Neiman Marcus $50 off purchase of $200 or more. Qualifying items will be marked with an indication with gold font.


----------



## coivcte

Hunting down the Medium Jet Set East West Tote in Deep Pink (the one with handle and long strap).
Anyone who come across one on sale, please kindly let me know.
I live in Australia, so the website that I'm after must offer International Shipping.
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## rachiem

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/leather-tote-341258.html


----------



## cny1941

coivcte said:


> Hunting down the Medium Jet Set East West Tote in Deep Pink (the one with handle and long strap).
> Anyone who come across one on sale, please kindly let me know.
> I live in Australia, so the website that I'm after must offer International Shipping.
> Thank you in advance!!




The deep pink color is hard to find now in US. I got mine before Christmas when it was on sale. I really like the style then I bought another one in fuschia. If you don't mind the brighter shade of pink, go for fuschia.


----------



## coivcte

cny1941 said:


> The deep pink color is hard to find now in US. I got mine before Christmas when it was on sale. I really like the style then I bought another one in fuschia. If you don't mind the brighter shade of pink, go for fuschia.



cny1941, do you have deep pink and fuchsia in the same style bag?
If so, any chance for a side by side comparison please?


----------



## bellevie0891

Anyone know about any upcoming sales?


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Anyone know about any upcoming sales?


I've been getting tons of emails about one-day or member-only sales, you just have to be on the retailers' email lists.  L&T, Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Nordstrom, & Neiman Marcus have all had sporadic sales recently.  However, most discounts are only on sale and clearance items.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> I've been getting tons of emails about one-day or member-only sales, you just have to be on the retailers' email lists.  L&T, Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Nordstrom, & Neiman Marcus have all had sporadic sales recently.  However, most discounts are only on sale and clearance items.




Those are the ones I've been getting also. Of course I want a black bag... That never goes on clearance lol.


----------



## cny1941

coivcte said:


> cny1941, do you have deep pink and fuchsia in the same style bag?
> 
> If so, any chance for a side by side comparison please?




Sorry I don't. I returned the deep pink one after I got the fuschia. They are same style bag and for me the deep pink color doesn't look anything close to pink. It's difficult to describe in words you have to see this color in person. The stock photos we have seen from the web site didn't show the true color of it. Anyway, I have the picture of fuschia I took from last week.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I've been getting tons of emails about one-day or member-only sales, you just have to be on the retailers' email lists.  L&T, Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Nordstrom, & Neiman Marcus have all had sporadic sales recently.  However, most discounts are only on sale and clearance items.



I'm getting the same emails.  And wouldn't you know it....the bags I'm interested in are not the ones on sale.


----------



## myluvofbags

Maybe this might help with the colors.   Not the same style bag though.   The left is deep pink and right is fushia.


----------



## coivcte

Thank you cny1941 and myluvofbags for the photos.
I really really want a pink bag with SHW, I am not sure of the colour Deep Pink now after looking at some photos. I really wish I can see the colour IRL before deciding.
Unfortunately the MK boutique in Sydney doesn't have anything in Deep Pink atm.

If anyone is able to describe the colour Deep Pink in Saffiano Leather or have more photos, please let me know. Looking forward to read/see more about this colour.
Appreciate it and thank you in advance!


----------



## cny1941

There are photos of large Selma in deep pink in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-192.html  #2866, #2901. Hope this helps.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

coivcte said:


> Thank you cny1941 and myluvofbags for the photos.
> I really really want a pink bag with SHW, I am not sure of the colour Deep Pink now after looking at some photos. I really wish I can see the colour IRL before deciding.
> Unfortunately the MK boutique in Sydney doesn't have anything in Deep Pink atm.
> 
> If anyone is able to describe the colour Deep Pink in Saffiano Leather or have more photos, please let me know. Looking forward to read/see more about this colour.
> Appreciate it and thank you in advance!



I compared my Deep Pink hamilton to everything I own in pink just for you. I understand your plight LOL. It is a perfect match with all of my Fuschia items, not Pink. It matches my sweater, gloves, scarves in Fuschia perfectly. It is not really a deep pink to me at all. It is a "weird, but pretty" fuschia. Believe me it WILL go with a lot of stuff, and is a perfect accent with all black. I get a bunch of compliments because of the color. I hope seeing another style of bag might help. It is the exact true color fuschia in saffiano to me in my pic. It's not really Deep Pink at all, I swear. Just has a fuschia/pinkish tone-confusing, I know. Sorry if I didn't help.


----------



## bellevie0891

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I compared my Deep Pink hamilton to everything I own in pink just for you. I understand your plight LOL. It is a perfect match with all of my Fuschia items, not Pink. It matches my sweater, gloves, scarves in Fuschia perfectly. It is not really a deep pink to me at all. It is a "weird, but pretty" fuschia. Believe me it WILL go with a lot of stuff, and is a perfect accent with all black. I get a bunch of compliments because of the color. I hope seeing another style of bag might help. It is the exact true color fuschia in saffiano to me in my pic. It's not really Deep Pink at all, I swear. Just has a fuschia/pinkish tone-confusing, I know. Sorry if I didn't help.




See I think the exact opposite. I posted pics of the deep pink in my "pink bags" thread. I also have  Fuschia bag... Not close whatsoever in my opinion. 

Deep Pink to me is a purple undertone dark pink even a tiny smudge of burgundy. Fuschia is a bright but not hot pink with a purplish undertone. Then there is Raspberry which is a hot pink. All completely different pinks.


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> See I think the exact opposite. I posted pics of the deep pink in my "pink bags" thread. I also have  Fuschia bag... Not close whatsoever in my opinion.
> 
> Deep Pink to me is a purple undertone dark pink even a tiny smudge of burgundy. Fuschia is a bright but not hot pink with a purplish undertone. Then there is Raspberry which is a hot pink. All completely different pinks.




Agreed.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Just trying to help. The color will look different depending on lighting, flash and our own individual eyes etc. Your right about the purple(ish) undertone though. No harm, no foul. I apologized beforehand in my 1st comment if it does not help. I never thought deep pink and fuschia were the same color, IMO deep pink looks like a fuschia tone to me, that's all. Sorry again.


----------



## bellevie0891

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Just trying to help. The color will look different depending on lighting, flash and our own individual eyes etc. Your right about the purple(ish) undertone though. No harm, no foul. I apologized beforehand in my 1st comment if it does not help. I never thought deep pink and fuschia were the same color, IMO deep pink looks like a fuschia tone to me, that's all. Sorry again.




No need to be sorry  What you said is exactly right... It's different to each person and lighting plays a huge part in color


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

When I first saw deep pink, I thought maybe MK jumped the gun on naming the original bag "fuschia" because deep pink looked fuschia to me. Maybe deep pink should have had a different name because it is confusing. I also noticed saffiano and pebbled leather in deep pink are not an exact match either. Weird.


----------



## coivcte

cny1941 said:


> The deep pink color is hard to find now in US. I got mine before Christmas when it was on sale. I really like the style then I bought another one in fuschia. If you don't mind the brighter shade of pink, go for fuschia.





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> When I first saw deep pink, I thought maybe MK jumped the gun on naming the original bag "fuschia" because deep pink looked fuschia to me. Maybe deep pink should have had a different name because it is confusing. I also noticed saffiano and pebbled leather in deep pink are not an exact match either. Weird.



Hi ladies, thank you so much for all the photos and each of your interpretation of Deep Pink.
Your debate here is exactly the debate in my head when I saw the photos...lol....
Each time I see a different photo of Deep Pink, it appears to be a different kind of pink.
Yes BAGLADY, it's confusing alright! The Deep Pink definitely look different in Saffiano Leather compared to in Quilted Leather or in Pebble Leather to make it even more confusing ullhair:

From all your photos, I think I do like the colour Deep Pink esp with SHW.
I am hunting hard for a Medium Jet Set East West Tote in Deep Pink right now. 
Wish me luck!! Appreciate your help once again, you are the best!!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anything purchased from michaelkors.com while on sale can not be returned right? I'm new to MK and am used to coach being able to return anything.


----------



## ubo22

Harley77 said:


> Anything purchased from michaelkors.com while on sale can not be returned right? I'm new to MK and am used to coach being able to return anything.


Correct.  The MK website says, "We do not accept returns or exchanges of *items purchased on sale* at any time."


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ubo22 said:


> Correct.  The MK website says, "We do not accept returns or exchanges of *items purchased on sale* at any time."




Thanks for the quick reply. I was sorting through boxes to put out for recycling and I found a MK shipping return label but what I bought was on sale.


----------



## 2 stars

Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I was sorting through boxes to put out for recycling and I found a MK shipping return label but what I bought was on sale.



If you are trying to return something purchased on sale you might be able to return it only for a refund. I received an MK jet set tote as a Christmas gift from my boss and was wanting to exchange it but had no gift receipt. Since I know all his information I contacted MK and the representative told me she couldn't email me a copy of the receipt but could tell me the handbag was purchased on sale. The only thing I would be able to do is return it but my boss would be refunded. You might be able to return it. I say contact MK it won't hurt to ask.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> If you are trying to return something purchased on sale you might be able to return it only for a refund. I received an MK jet set tote as a Christmas gift from my boss and was wanting to exchange it but had no gift receipt. Since I know all his information I contacted MK and the representative told me she couldn't email me a copy of the receipt but could tell me the handbag was purchased on sale. The only thing I would be able to do is return it but my boss would be refunded. You might be able to return it. I say contact MK it won't hurt to ask.




Their site and stores specifically say no returns or refunds or exchanges if on sale when purchased so idk about this


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My favorite SA that told me if I ever order anything online and it's not LOVE, she will allow me to exchange instore. When I ordered my last mk online, she told me to bring it to her, and only her for an exchange but NO REFUND if I was not happy with it.  It clearly says it's not allowed but she cares if I'm happy with my purchases. She brought this to my attention without my even asking.  I rarely window shop and when I walk out I am usually carrying a gold and white bag LOL. All SA's are different. Some stick to the rules, some don't. It pays to be a little friendly and get to know people sometimes. Believe me, if I'm not happy she is on top of it.


----------



## bellevie0891

... I neeeeed a sale to start


----------



## smileydimples

Just bought oline at Macys a Houndstooth/Silver  Selma for 139.28 out the door. Its on sale for 149.00 then I found a coupon for it too with free shipping


----------



## acm1134

smileydimples said:


> Just bought oline at Macys a Houndstooth/Silver  Selma for 139.28 out the door. Its on sale for 149.00 then I found a coupon for it too with free shipping


where did you find the coupon ?


----------



## acm1134

acm1134 said:


> where did you find the coupon ?


NVM I found one through *********** for 15% off and then an extre 6% cash back !


----------



## smileydimples

acm1134 said:


> where did you find the coupon ?[/QUOT
> The code is BAGIT


----------



## smileydimples

acm1134 said:


> NVM I found one through *********** for 15% off and then an extre 6% cash back !



Yup that's it &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## melbo

If I don't like how the bag looks can I return it back to Macy's?


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Yup that's it &#128522;&#128522;




Does it only work on clearance items?


----------



## jazzyj1021

melbo said:


> If I don't like how the bag looks can I return it back to Macy's?




Yes!


----------



## melbo

jazzyj1021 said:


> Yes!



Thanks for the reply! I bought the bag and hoping it's love at first sight. It's my first MK bag so a little nervous.


----------



## smileydimples

bellevie0891 said:


> Does it only work on clearance items?



Sale and clearance


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Thanks for the reply! I bought the bag and hoping it's love at first sight. It's my first MK bag so a little nervous.



You bought the same bag? It's really nice I have the wallet and seen the bag in person I love it ... I hope you do love it


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> You bought the same bag? It's really nice I have the wallet and seen the bag in person I love it ... I hope you do love it



Yes, I bought the same bag. Been looking for a good deal for quite a while. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Yes, I bought the same bag. Been looking for a good deal for quite a while. Thank you so much for posting.



Your so welcome &#128077;&#128522; I love a good deal I am glad you got one let me know how you like it


----------



## jazzyj1021

I just ordered the Houndstooth Selma!!  I'm upset I forgot to use *********** though! :/
I just had gallbladder surgery this morning so I'm stuck in bed in pain. Pain meds are wearing off so...What better time to do online shopping. Hehe. I figured it would make me feel somewhat better.


----------



## jazzyj1021

melbo said:


> Thanks for the reply! I bought the bag and hoping it's love at first sight. It's my first MK bag so a little nervous.




You're welcome! I'm excited for you!! I hope you love it!


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> I just ordered the Houndstooth Selma!!  I'm upset I forgot to use *********** though! :/
> I just had gallbladder surgery this morning so I'm stuck in bed in pain. Pain meds are wearing off so...What better time to do online shopping. Hehe. I figured it would make me feel somewhat better.



You also order,  I would have done the same thing what a great pain medicine. I am going to tell my hubby that next time. It hurts I have to order a bag  :giggles::lolots:

I hope you feel better I have had that too ...no fun


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> I just ordered the Houndstooth Selma!!  I'm upset I forgot to use *********** though! :/
> I just had gallbladder surgery this morning so I'm stuck in bed in pain. Pain meds are wearing off so...What better time to do online shopping. Hehe. I figured it would make me feel somewhat better.


Jazzyj1021, go to e bates and click on the Macy's ticket anyway.  As long as the ticket is posted on the same day as your purchase, you'll get the cash back.  Good luck and feel better!


----------



## jazzyj1021

ubo22 said:


> Jazzyj1021, go to e bates and click on the Macy's ticket anyway.  As long as the ticket is posted on the same day as your purchase, you'll get the cash back.  Good luck and feel better!



I'm sorry I'm still new at it. Do I just click it and go to the macys website? I'm not sure! & thank you!


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm sorry I'm still new at it. Do I just click it and go to the macys website? I'm not sure! & thank you!


Yes, just click through to the Macy's site.  That will save a ticket to your account posted for today.  Since your order will also be posted for today, you should get your cash back.  If it doesn't go through, you can have them manually credit your account by filling out their online form.  The online form links to all of your dated tickets, and if your ticket comes up for that retailer then you automatically get the credit.


----------



## citybaglady

6pm.com has a large selma colorblock in scaret/black for $143.20!
http://www.6pm.com/product/8228582/color/18832


----------



## cdtracing

Any coupons/deals on regular priced MK purses floating around?   I tried the BAGIT & the TXT15 promo codes but the Electric Blue Large Selma is excluded.  Anyone know where I can get one for a good price?


----------



## paula3boys

citybaglady said:


> 6pm.com has a large selma colorblock in scaret/black for $143.20!
> http://www.6pm.com/product/8228582/color/18832




Out of stock


----------



## Minkette

Myhabit.com has a MK sale currently!

Also, Macy's is offering extra 20% off today.


----------



## AuntJulie

Minkette said:


> Myhabit.com has a MK sale currently!
> 
> Also, Macy's is offering extra 20% off today.



What is the coupon code for Macy's extra 20% off?  Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

auntjulie said:


> what is the coupon code for macy's extra 20% off?  Thanks!


sunday


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> sunday




I couldn't get that one to work on MK


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> I couldn't get that one to work on MK


It only works on sale and clearance items, I think.


----------



## Minkette

The bags identified as extra 20% off will work with the Macys code.

Sorry I didn't specify.


----------



## coivcte

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-au/M...nts%3D406&eItemId=prod172260132&cmCat=product

Almost half price!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

What do you think about this beauty?  The Miranda in cerulean blue 2014 version at $ 292....
I love this color!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think about this beauty?  The Miranda in cerulean blue 2014 version at $ 292....
> I love this color!


Gorgeous!  I prefer the e/w shape over the n/s shape for the Miranda, but this one is gorgeous and a great price!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I prefer the e/w shape over the n/s shape for the Miranda, but this one is gorgeous and a great price!



I agree...and I prefer the n/s...might have to really concider this one....


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think about this beauty?  The Miranda in cerulean blue 2014 version at $ 292....
> 
> I love this color!




Is so beautiful!! May I ask where did you purchase this??


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ilysukixD said:


> Is so beautiful!! May I ask where did you purchase this??



Haven't bought it yet, it's reserved for me.


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Haven't bought it yet, it's reserved for me.



Whoa, you found a Miranda for $292?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> Whoa, you found a Miranda for $292?



Yes. Cerulean blue


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes. Cerulean blue



What? Where?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> What? Where?



In Norway.


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> In Norway.



Okay, I'm packing my bags. I'll be there soon. HAHA!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> Okay, I'm packing my bags. I'll be there soon. HAHA!



Haha..you're very welcome . What do you think about the color?


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Haha..you're very welcome . What do you think about the color?



I adore it, it's not something you see at all. I'm a pink purse gal surrounded by tan and black. HAHA. I like color.


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think about this beauty?  The Miranda in cerulean blue 2014 version at $ 292....
> I love this color!



This color is gorgeous,  not something you see everyday and a deal at $292.  I would jump on it.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Just ordered the Medium Sutton Satchel in Grape from the Michael Kors Website for $164 (originally $328 )!!!!!
So excited to receive this gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Is sale items final sale?


----------



## Sierraxoxo

ilysukixD said:


> Is sale items final sale?



Yes, all sale items are final sale.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just ordered the Medium Sutton Satchel in Grape from the Michael Kors Website for $164 (originally $328 )!!!!!
> So excited to receive this gorgeous bag!!



So beautiful and lucky you! !
It's sold out now. I wanted it so bad but never wanted to pay full price.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Harley77 said:


> So beautiful and lucky you! !
> It's sold out now. I wanted it so bad but never wanted to pay full price.



Wow, I'm glad I didn't wait to order it!! They have a ton of good deals going on right now.

I saw a matching wallet in Grape this morning but didn't get it. I regretted it and went back on a couple of minutes ago to order, I'm lucky it was still there!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sierraxoxo said:


> Wow, I'm glad I didn't wait to order it!! They have a ton of good deals going on right now.
> 
> I saw a matching wallet in Grape this morning but didn't get it. I regretted it and went back on a couple of minutes ago to order, I'm lucky it was still there!




I'm going to stalk their website the next few days. I tried getting the deep pink/black sutton for 2 weeks before I finally got lucky.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know when macys will be having a 25% off fp in the future? I feel like it has been awhile since they have had a sale.


----------



## Elizabeth247

i got an awesome Michael Kors Silver Chainmail Frankie, 30% off with additional 25% off at Michael kors store in Rockefeller Center, NYC


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Harley77 said:


> I'm going to stalk their website the next few days. I tried getting the deep pink/black sutton for 2 weeks before I finally got lucky.



Good luck!!!


----------



## melbo

Sierraxoxo said:


> Wow, I'm glad I didn't wait to order it!! They have a ton of good deals going on right now.
> 
> I saw a matching wallet in Grape this morning but didn't get it. I regretted it and went back on a couple of minutes ago to order, I'm lucky it was still there!



Ooh, I got this too! I love purple, and I just couldn't pass this up. I'm worried it might be too bright.. But to be honest I'll still keep it. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

melbo said:


> Ooh, I got this too! I love purple, and I just couldn't pass this up. I'm worried it might be too bright.. But to be honest I'll still keep it. Thank you for posting!



Purple is my favorite color and this shade is especially beautiful!! I like to dress in neutral colors and then have my accessories pop, so this is perfect (:


----------



## cny1941

Sierraxoxo said:


> Wow, I'm glad I didn't wait to order it!! They have a ton of good deals going on right now.
> 
> I saw a matching wallet in Grape this morning but didn't get it. I regretted it and went back on a couple of minutes ago to order, I'm lucky it was still there!




It's back on MK website! Thanks for posting. I love purple..I love SHW I couldn't pass this


----------



## Sierraxoxo

cny1941 said:


> It's back on MK website! Thanks for posting. I love purple..I love SHW I couldn't pass this



That's awesome!! This purple is seriously amazing. I can't wait until it comes in the mail!!!!! I'm so impatient lol


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Harley77 said:


> So beautiful and lucky you! !
> It's sold out now. I wanted it so bad but never wanted to pay full price.



The purple is back in stock online for $164 &#128521;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sierraxoxo said:


> The purple is back in stock online for $164 &#128521;




Its not letting me add it to my bag


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Harley77 said:


> Its not letting me add it to my bag



That's weird, it's saying that it's in stock.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sierraxoxo said:


> That's weird, it's saying that it's in stock.



Yeah it says in stock but then once I click on it to add to bag it pops up that it is no longer available.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Harley77 said:


> Yeah it says in stock but then once I click on it to add to bag it pops up that it is no longer available.



I'm sorry, someone else said it worked for them.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> That's awesome!! This purple is seriously amazing. I can't wait until it comes in the mail!!!!! I'm so impatient lol



Lol, me too.  I was so impatient I called my local store SA so I could have it right away


----------



## smileydimples

I really want thhe Alexis but I never see anyone with it and hear how people like it ince its a different leather


----------



## Sierraxoxo

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, me too.  I was so impatient I called my local store SA so I could have it right away



Unfortunately, I don't have any stores near me that sell MK so I have to order online &#128533;


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any stores near me that sell MK so I have to order online &#128533;



Aww,  that's ok.  Main thing is you nabbed it at a super deal and she'll be there soon.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

myluvofbags said:


> Aww,  that's ok.  Main thing is you nabbed it at a super deal and she'll be there soon.



I'll be stalking my email account for the shipping notice &#128521;


----------



## bellevie0891

Great score ladies!! What a great price on the Sutton


----------



## ilysukixD

PM if your looking for grape in medium or small sutton it's available at my local MK, I'll give you my SA contact information and I'm sure you can have it shipped from store to your home!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Also there's color block sutton suntan/black in medium for $164
Also wallet in grape!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So happy! I just lucked out and closed the deal on a new Hamilton Specchio in black with SHW!  Great deal, I got it for $237! This bag retails for $398! So happy!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy! I just lucked out and closed the deal on a new Hamilton Specchio in black with SHW!  Great deal, I got it for $237! This bag retails for $398! So happy!



That's a great deal!!  This forum is such a life saver!  It's sure saved me money & helped me get some deals!!


----------



## cdtracing

MK site has the N/S croc embossed Dillon on sale in Grey or Dark Red for $199.  I just put in my order for the red one.  I been wanted a red bag & have been eyeing them in the stores.  I haven't seen them for this price anywhere!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> MK site has the N/S croc embossed Dillon on sale in Grey or Dark Red for $199.  I just put in my order for the red one.  I been wanted a red bag & have been eyeing them in the stores.  I haven't seen them for this price anywhere!



Congrats on your score.   Post pics when it arrives.


----------



## ley2

Any upcoming sales for regular price item?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm itching for a Macy's full price sale on handbags! !
Anyone hear of one coming up soon?  I have a few gift cards burning a hole in my pocket! !


----------



## myluvofbags

Harley77 said:


> I'm itching for a Macy's full price sale on handbags! !
> Anyone hear of one coming up soon?  I have a few gift cards burning a hole in my pocket! !



Only one I know of is Friends and Family which isn't till probably April.   Feels like forever away.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

myluvofbags said:


> Only one I know of is Friends and Family which isn't till probably April.   Feels like forever away.



That stinks 
I've been wanting something in grape but don't want to pay full price. I've been hoping it would hit clearance soon or that there would be a 25% off sale.


----------



## Euromutt86

Harley77 said:


> I'm itching for a Macy's full price sale on handbags! !
> 
> Anyone hear of one coming up soon?  I have a few gift cards burning a hole in my pocket! !




Me too! Hurry up sales!


----------



## coivcte

http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-extra-small-leather-tote/_/R-US_31F4GMDT1L?No=4&color=0239
Down to $556.50 on MK website.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

After not being able to get my medium Sutton in grape, I decided I wanted to get something a little more unique. Where I live everyone carries Hamiltons, Selmas, and Top Zip Totes. After careful deliberation I decided to go with this beauty.
I've never seen anyone carrying this one before and I really loved the look of it.

It's called the Presley Suede Medium Shoulder Bag in the color coffee. I got it on sale on the mk site for $134 originally $268.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm still relatively new to MK (been a coach girl for years). So far I have a deep pink center stripe sutton bought at 50% off and a leopard medium selma bought at over 50% off. I've been eyeing the large Selma for quite awhile and waiting for the color to hit clearance or a sale to come up. Do not all colors hit clearance? Typically with coach if I wait 2 months I can find it at a good discount.


----------



## 2 stars

Harley77 said:


> I'm still relatively new to MK (been a coach girl for years). So far I have a deep pink center stripe sutton bought at 50% off and a leopard medium selma bought at over 50% off. I've been eyeing the large Selma for quite awhile and waiting for the color to hit clearance or a sale to come up. Do not all colors hit clearance? Typically with coach if I wait 2 months I can find it at a good discount.


Usually only seasonal colors go on sale for example mandarin, grape, red, deep pink. The colors I've never seen on sale are black, luggage, navy, pearl grey, dark khaki. I'm not sure where you live but sometimes department stores offer friends and family sales where you are able to buy MK items at 25% off. Macy's usually has theirs around April.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

2 stars said:


> Usually only seasonal colors go on sale for example mandarin, grape, red, deep pink. The colors I've never seen on sale are black, luggage, navy, pearl grey, dark khaki. I'm not sure where you live but sometimes department stores offer friends and family sales where you are able to buy MK items at 25% off. Macy's usually has theirs around April.




Thanks for the info. I'm wanting Grape but am worried it might sell out before friends and family sale in April.


----------



## Bootlover07

Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm wanting Grape but am worried it might sell out before friends and family sale in April.




I think you will be ok waiting. Since the grape suttons were on clearance at MK I'm thinking grape will go on sale at Macy's soon too. I would stalk Macy's website until it goes on sale or F&F hits!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-extra-small-leather-tote/_/R-US_31F4GMDT1L?No=4&color=0239
> Down to $556.50 on MK website.



Ack, the elephant color is already sold out.


----------



## paula3boys

Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm wanting Grape but am worried it might sell out before friends and family sale in April.




I'm thinking it will be gone by then


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> I'm thinking it will be gone by then



I keep stalking it online. Last time I was at Macy's I asked the SA when the next handbag sale would be but she had no idea. I've bought way too many bags the past few months and just can't bring myself to pay full price. I guess I'm just going to have to risk it and wait.


----------



## melbo

Harley77 said:


> I keep stalking it online. Last time I was at Macy's I asked the SA when the next handbag sale would be but she had no idea. I've bought way too many bags the past few months and just can't bring myself to pay full price. I guess I'm just going to have to risk it and wait.



Totally agree! &#128077;


----------



## melbo

Sierraxoxo said:


> Wow, I'm glad I didn't wait to order it!! They have a ton of good deals going on right now.
> 
> I saw a matching wallet in Grape this morning but didn't get it. I regretted it and went back on a couple of minutes ago to order, I'm lucky it was still there!



I got this today! Not sure where to post pic though


----------



## Sierraxoxo

melbo said:


> I got this today! Not sure where to post pic though



Post it in all of the threads  &#128521;  I can't wait to see it!!! And that means my stuff has probably came on!!!!!


----------



## melbo

Sierraxoxo said:


> Post it in all of the threads  &#128521;  I can't wait to see it!!! And that means my stuff has probably came on!!!!!



It's sooo beautiful. The wrapping, the experience, the attention to detail was so beautiful! I feel so special! I'm so glad I'm a part of this forum where enabling is a good thing &#128518;


----------



## Sierraxoxo

melbo said:


> It's sooo beautiful. The wrapping, the experience, the attention to detail was so beautiful! I feel so special! I'm so glad I'm a part of this forum where enabling is a good thing &#128518;



I can't wait until mine comes in!!! It's so beautiful  &#128516;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> It's sooo beautiful. The wrapping, the experience, the attention to detail was so beautiful! I feel so special! I'm so glad I'm a part of this forum where enabling is a good thing &#128518;



I just received my Deep Red N/S Dillon today & the unwrapping experience is wonderful!  Sellers & retailers could sure learn a lot from MK when it comes to wrapping & shipping!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I just received my Deep Red N/S Dillon today & the unwrapping experience is wonderful!  Sellers & retailers could sure learn a lot from MK when it comes to wrapping & shipping!



It's simply wonderful! Would love to see some pics of your new purse!


----------



## cdtracing

Here she is!!!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Here she is!!!



Omg she is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Omg she is so beautiful! Congratulations!



Thank you!  I just love this bag!!  Now I want another one in Navy.  I think the N/S Dillon is a great change when I don't want to carry any of my Hamiltons!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Here she is!!!



It's breathtaking!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> It's breathtaking!



Thank you!!  I can't stop looking at her! :giggles:


----------



## bellevie0891

melbo said:


> It's sooo beautiful. The wrapping, the experience, the attention to detail was so beautiful! I feel so special! I'm so glad I'm a part of this forum where enabling is a good thing &#128518;



Stunning


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macy's has added a bunch of mk bags on sale, including the red selma and hamilton, and the Dillon in certain colors. Additional 20% with code: red makes them great deals! The dillons are the same price as mk and you can return which I like.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Thank you!!  I can't stop looking at her! :giggles:



Me too.  Hahaha!


----------



## myluvofbags

fieldsinspring said:


> Macy's has added a bunch of mk bags on sale, including the red selma and hamilton, and the Dillon in certain colors. Additional 20% with code: red makes them great deals! The dillons are the same price as mk and you can return which I like.



A lot of the red colors are on sale!   Anyone looking for that color should take a look!


----------



## CatePNW

Wow, love the packaging from MK, makes me want to order something just to enjoy the unwrappinng!


----------



## paula3boys

Dillard's and Belk had mandarin jet set zip top tote on sale. I ordered one for my third in this style


----------



## chocofrapp

Sigh no medium red selma on sale. I think the large is too big for my petite frame.


----------



## 2 stars

Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm wanting Grape but am worried it might sell out before friends and family sale in April.


Grape was on sale on the MK website and it should be on sale at the boutique. There's an app called shoptagr where you sign up and tag items you want then when they go on sale it sends you a notification via email. This way you don't have to check every website every day for the item you want.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Grape was on sale on the MK website and it should be on sale at the boutique. There's an app called shoptagr where you sign up and tag items you want then when they go on sale it sends you a notification via email. This way you don't have to check every website every day for the item you want.



That's awesome I can't find that app shoptagr.. I would love to have it


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> Here she is!!!




I have the east/west and I LOVE it.  Congratulations, you will be sure to receive lots of compliments on this


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> That's awesome I can't find that app shoptagr.. I would love to have it



Sorry if I said app. It's actually something you can only get for a desktop or laptop. You can sign up using gmail or facebook.


----------



## cdtracing

melissatrv said:


> I have the east/west and I LOVE it.  Congratulations, you will be sure to receive lots of compliments on this



Thank you!  I just love her!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Any news of sales on full price goodies?


----------



## Sierraxoxo

My Grape Jet Set Continental Wallet came in today!! Paid $69 while it is retails for $138!!! So happy for it, I can't wait for my purse to come in on Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## melbo

Sierraxoxo said:


> My Grape Jet Set Continental Wallet came in today!! Paid $69 while it is retails for $138!!! So happy for it, I can't wait for my purse to come in on Tuesday!!!!!



Omg, the wallet is so beautiful and I can only imagine how it would look with the matching purse!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

melbo said:


> Omg, the wallet is so beautiful and I can only imagine how it would look with the matching purse!



I actually wasn't able to get the matching purse. MK sent me an email saying they ran out before my order was full filled &#128533;
But I was able to get a different purse I had my eye on (also on sale) and I will hopefully get a Grape purse for my birthday in April!!! &#128516;


----------



## melbo

Sierraxoxo said:


> I actually wasn't able to get the matching purse. MK sent me an email saying they ran out before my order was full filled &#128533;
> But I was able to get a different purse I had my eye on (also on sale) and I will hopefully get a Grape purse for my birthday in April!!! &#128516;



Ooh my bad, but it will still look amazing with everything because it's Michael Kors &#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> My Grape Jet Set Continental Wallet came in today!! Paid $69 while it is retails for $138!!! So happy for it, I can't wait for my purse to come in on Tuesday!!!!!



Congrats!   Enjoy!


----------



## B_girl_

Blossom hamilton on ebay!!!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats!   Enjoy!



I'm already in love with it!!


----------



## B_girl_

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2888062
> 
> 
> 
> Blossom hamilton on ebay!!!




Sadly someone alreAdy bought it that quickly!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> Sadly someone alreAdy bought it that quickly!



 too quick. How did you manage to spot these Blossom Pink bags.....


----------



## cdtracing

Sierraxoxo said:


> My Grape Jet Set Continental Wallet came in today!! Paid $69 while it is retails for $138!!! So happy for it, I can't wait for my purse to come in on Tuesday!!!!!



That's gorgeous.  Can't wait to see the pics of your new purse!


----------



## melbo

I need your opinion, is the Large Red Selma at Macy's a deal that I might see later on? I'm really digging that color, but I don't want to jump the gun and see a better deal down the road. What do you think? 
http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...?ID=2087314&CategoryID=28273#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors%26SPECIAL_OFFERS%3DClearance/Closeout%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D109%26ruleId%3D%26slotId%3D4


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I need your opinion, is the Large Red Selma at Macy's a deal that I might see later on? I'm really digging that color, but I don't want to jump the gun and see a better deal down the road. What do you think?
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...?ID=2087314&CategoryID=28273#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors%26SPECIAL_OFFERS%3DClearance/Closeout%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D109%26ruleId%3D%26slotId%3D4


A large Selma on sale close to $250 is a good deal.  Also, red is kind of hard to find.  If you really want it, I'd purchase at Macy's sale price now.  If you're concerned about missing a future sale, hold onto it with tags and keep looking for a better price.  If you find a better price within the return window for Macy's you can always return it.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> A large Selma on sale close to $250 is a good deal.  Also, red is kind of hard to find.  If you really want it, I'd purchase at Macy's sale price now.  If you're concerned about missing a future sale, hold onto it with tags and keep looking for a better price.  If you find a better price within the return window for Macy's you can always return it.



Good idea! That is a beautiful vibrant red.. Perfect for all year round IMO &#128522;


----------



## Sierraxoxo

melbo said:


> Ooh my bad, but it will still look amazing with everything because it's Michael Kors &#128522;



My feelings exactly!!! And I think i might be able to get away with using it as a clutch too&#128516;


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> too quick. How did you manage to spot these Blossom Pink bags.....




I was scrolling through ebAy and it was newly listed yesterday! Suppose it sold yesterday to


----------



## AstridRhapsody

melbo said:


> I need your opinion, is the Large Red Selma at Macy's a deal that I might see later on? I'm really digging that color, but I don't want to jump the gun and see a better deal down the road. What do you think?
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...?ID=2087314&CategoryID=28273#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors%26SPECIAL_OFFERS%3DClearance/Closeout%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D109%26ruleId%3D%26slotId%3D4




I think it is a good deal. I just got my large nickel Selma at Macy's for $214 before tax. They even brought out a new fully wrapped one for me from the back. I'm sure it could end up cheaper in the future but I'm happy with the price I paid.


----------



## melbo

Harley77 said:


> I think it is a good deal. I just got my large nickel Selma at Macy's for $214 before tax. They even brought out a new fully wrapped one for me from the back. I'm sure it could end up cheaper in the future but I'm happy with the price I paid.



I think I want to buy and pick it up at the store. After my last bag purchase at Macy's I'm afraid of being disappointed. At least at the store I can inspect and see if it's in new condition.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I think I want to buy and pick it up at the store. After my last bag purchase at Macy's I'm afraid of being disappointed. At least at the store I can inspect and see if it's in new condition.


Good idea!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

melbo said:


> I think I want to buy and pick it up at the store. After my last bag purchase at Macy's I'm afraid of being disappointed. At least at the store I can inspect and see if it's in new condition.



I think that is your best option. I either have bags wrapped up and in perfect shape or thrown in a box all beat up. My SA makes a list of what I like then calls me when it goes on sale. If it is not in stock at her store she will order and specify for it to ship from a warehouse if it is in stock since she knows how sloppy a bag can be packed from other stores.


----------



## melbo

Harley77 said:


> I think that is your best option. I either have bags wrapped up and in perfect shape or thrown in a box all beat up. My SA makes a list of what I like then calls me when it goes on sale. If it is not in stock at her store she will order and specify for it to ship from a warehouse if it is in stock since she knows how sloppy a bag can be packed from other stores.



Wow, amazing! I need to make friends with these girls. I managed to get it for $192+ tax. After they sent me 2 purses that were not in good condition, they lowered the price a little to make me happy. Will be picking up at my Macy's in 7 days. Can't wait &#128522;


----------



## B_girl_

does anyone know where I can get a pale pink selma?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> does anyone know where I can get a pale pink selma?


That color just came out and is nowhere to be found!  They're going to have to re-order that color in quantity at the MK stores.  I've already seen some resellers on eBay trying to sell it at full or more price!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> That color just came out and is nowhere to be found!  They're going to have to re-order that color in quantity at the MK stores.  I've already seen some resellers on eBay trying to sell it at full or more price!



The resellers are taking 3 of them plus the sale bags, I see it on my store all the time &#128534;


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> That color just came out and is nowhere to be found!  They're going to have to re-order that color in quantity at the MK stores.  I've already seen some resellers on eBay trying to sell it at full or more price!


Ugh unfair! I really want one of those bags but there completely sold out online, and I haven't seen them at macys. Are they sold out in stores as well?


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> That color just came out and is nowhere to be found!  They're going to have to re-order that color in quantity at the MK stores.  I've already seen some resellers on eBay trying to sell it at full or more price!


I'm having the worst time trying to find them! If you see any on eBay can you let me know!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> does anyone know where I can get a pale pink selma?


The light pink or blossom pink?


----------



## B_girl_

melbo said:


> The light pink or blossom pink?


The light pink!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> The light pink!



Ooh I called my Macy's and she said they didn't have the blossom pink but they did have the light pink. I just wasn't sure it was the same. Looking for a specific size?


----------



## B_girl_

melbo said:


> Ooh I called my Macy's and she said they didn't have the blossom pink but they did have the light pink. I just wasn't sure it was the same. Looking for a specific size?


Would that be the pale pink?


----------



## 2 stars

The MK boutique in Mishawaka IN has them. I was there earlier today.


----------



## melbo

Looks like this could be the pale pink? http://m.ebay.com/itm/151583182056?_mwBanner=1


----------



## ley2

melbo said:


> The light pink or blossom pink?



Is blossom pink also new color??


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Is blossom pink also new color??


No, blossom pink is last year's limited edition color.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> No, blossom pink is last year's limited edition color.



Ah...no wonder the SA at my high end store didn't know what I was talking about when I asked for the blossom colored shoes...


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ah...no wonder the SA at my high end store didn't know what I was talking about when I asked for the blossom colored shoes...


In the USA, it was only available at Bloomingdale's.  I believe it was also sold in Dubai.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> In the USA, it was only available at Bloomingdale's.  I believe it was also sold in Dubai.



I found it at Zalando, but a bit to late.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> In the USA, it was only available at Bloomingdale's.  I believe it was also sold in Dubai.




It's on Macy's and Bloomingdales and Dillards


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> It's on Macy's and Bloomingdales and Dillards


Are you referring to blossom pink shoes?  I was referring to blossom pink bags.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Are you referring to blossom pink shoes?  I was referring to blossom pink bags.



I was talking about bags. I saw some blossom pink/sun tan combo bags


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I was talking about bags. I saw some blossom pink/sun tan combo bags


Oh, so much confusion.  I was actually referring to the all blossom pink bags available for the first time last year exclusively at Bloomingdale's.  I love the blossom pink combo color bags available this year.  They're gorgeous!  Those are the one's I would get if I was looking for a light, paler pink.  Not the new "pale pink" color which everyone says looks like a salmon color.


----------



## coivcte

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/selma-leather-tote-349317.html

Just saw this Selma Black SHW on sale, further 20% off the sale price ending soon I think.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/selma-leather-tote-349317.html
> 
> Just saw this Selma Black SHW on sale, further 20% off the sale price ending soon I think.


Great find for those international shoppers!  Is that the large?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dillards is having a additional 50% off clearance bags/accessories and jewelry/sunglasses. It's instore only. I was told they are trying to get rid of all the winter "stuff". I got a pair of ray-bans for only 43.00!! Also found a beautiful Brahmin last night but after doing a little inventory-i don't need it so: RETURN


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dillards is having a additional 50% off clearance bags/accessories and jewelry/sunglasses. It's instore only. I was told they are trying to get rid of all the winter "stuff". I got a pair of ray-bans for only 43.00!! Also found a beautiful Brahmin last night but after doing a little inventory-i don't need it so: RETURN



Wish I had one close to me


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Wish I had one close to me


Me, too!  No Dillards around here.


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked this up today from Macy's.   Been wanting a chocolate mk bag and finally found one.   Btw, macy's is having a wardrobe presale.   25% off retail with pick up on the 24th or 25th.  It's just like friends and family sale only sooner!


----------



## ley2

myluvofbags said:


> Picked this up today from Macy's.   Been wanting a chocolate mk bag and finally found one.   Btw, macy's is having a wardrobe presale.   25% off retail with pick up on the 24th or 25th.  It's just like friends and family sale only sooner!




Wah! Any online code yet?


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> Picked this up today from Macy's.   Been wanting a chocolate mk bag and finally found one.   Btw, macy's is having a wardrobe presale.   25% off retail with pick up on the 24th or 25th.  It's just like friends and family sale only sooner!


Gorgeous bag! 

I called Macy's and they had no clue about the wardrobe presale. I wonder if it's only certain Macy's stores offering that. 

On another note does anyone know if MK boutiques price match department store prices?


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> 
> I called Macy's and they had no clue about the wardrobe presale. I wonder if it's only certain Macy's stores offering that.
> 
> On another note does anyone know if MK boutiques price match department store prices?


I don't think so.  The MK boutiques claim they have different inventory from the department stores.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I don't think so.  The MK boutiques claim they have different inventory from the department stores.




I was able to get them to once but other times was told no


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I don't think so.  The MK boutiques claim they have different inventory from the department stores.


Booo!  I was hoping I could get medium fuschia selma with shw on sale. Even though the color is much darker than the fuschia at Macy's I prefer shw.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I was able to get them to once but other times was told no


I'm going to try and get them to price match. What's the worse they can say? No.


----------



## melbo

Ebags has 15% off and coupled with 10% cash back from e bates If you missed out on a color /style it might be available there.


----------



## AuntJulie

2 stars said:


> Booo!  I was hoping I could get medium fuschia selma with shw on sale. Even though the color is much darker than the fuschia at Macy's I prefer shw.



Any time the medium Selma goes on sale, it is gone so quickly!  I've been trying to buy a second one for my sister in law who doesn't like big bags, and I haven't been able to get one. 

Heck, even at retail, the medium Selma sells out.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Great find for those international shoppers!  Is that the large?



I'm so sorry ubo22, I missed your reply  Yes it was a Large Selma but I think is now sold out.

I found another deal just now if anyone is interested. Very excited to share!
Medium Selma Fuchsia with SHW ( preorder wait till April) is on sale at Neiman Marcus, very tempted but I have not seen it IRL. 
Anyone owns one? How is the Fuchsia with SHW  combo??!!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> I'm so sorry ubo22, I missed your reply  Yes it was a Large Selma but I think is now sold out.
> 
> I found another deal just now if anyone is interested. Very excited to share!
> Medium Selma Fuchsia with SHW ( preorder wait till April) is on sale at Neiman Marcus, very tempted but I have not seen it IRL.
> Anyone owns one? How is the Fuchsia with SHW  combo??!!



It's sold out &#128546;, but very happy for everyone else that was able to get in on this deal &#128522;


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Great find for those international shoppers!  Is that the large?





melbo said:


> It's sold out &#128546;, but very happy for everyone else that was able to get in on this deal &#128522;



No way!  I was starring at it just before I wrote the post........how did that happen?! Oh no...I was still deciding......too slow!!!
Well, on Neiman Macus there are still quite a few styles on MK handbags still on sale, hope you ladies find something that you like on there.


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> No way!  I was starring at it just before I wrote the post........how did that happen?! Oh no...I was still deciding......too slow!!!
> Well, on Neiman Macus there are still quite a few styles on MK handbags still on sale, hope you ladies find something that you like on there.


Oh no! This is so upsetting I really want this bag and that price is great.


----------



## smileydimples

coivcte said:


> I'm so sorry ubo22, I missed your reply  Yes it was a Large Selma but I think is now sold out.
> 
> I found another deal just now if anyone is interested. Very excited to share!
> Medium Selma Fuchsia with SHW ( preorder wait till April) is on sale at Neiman Marcus, very tempted but I have not seen it IRL.
> Anyone owns one? How is the Fuchsia with SHW  combo??!!


What deal did you find at neimen  Marcus ?


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> What deal did you find at neimen  Marcus ?


I know this wasn't asked to me but the medium fuschia selma with silver hardware was showing for $178.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> I know this wasn't asked to me but the medium fuschia selma with silver hardware was showing for $178.



Holy moly thats awesome I am sure gone now


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> Holy moly thats awesome I am sure gone now


I went on the website as soon as I saw the posting. At first it was showing sold out but then it showed back order with an approximately ship date of April 17. It let me add it to my cart and check out  Now it's a waiting game to see if it even ships out. I checked the website about half an hour after I checked out and it was saying not available to ship to the U.S. After that it showed sold out again.


----------



## CocoChannel

I wasn't sure where to post this and thought it would fit here on this thread. ok I've been looking at the site Thredup for the last week or so. Last night a Hamilton came on and after researching it I found it to be totally fake. I emailed customer support about it, however I couldn't find anything on the site that guaranteed authenticy with the handbags. That makes me pretty leery about making a handbag purchase on their site as the policy stated final sale no returns on handbags. Anyone have any thoughts or experiences with purchases on Thredup.com?


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> I went on the website as soon as I saw the posting. At first it was showing sold out but then it showed back order with an approximately ship date of April 17. It let me add it to my cart and check out  Now it's a waiting game to see if it even ships out. I checked the website about half an hour after I checked out and it was saying not available to ship to the U.S. After that it showed sold out again.



Is there a certain place on the website that you are able to find the presale stuff? I really hope you get it that is one steal of a deal for a beauty


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> Is there a certain place on the website that you are able to find the presale stuff? I really hope you get it that is one steal of a deal for a beauty


It's not showing on the website anymore. I'm crossing fingers and toes it does ship out. 

Earlier I went on the Neiman Marcus website and clicked Handbags then I clicked Michael Michael Kors and refined the search to pink bags. The selma was all the way at the bottom on the right side.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Is there a certain place on the website that you are able to find the presale stuff? I really hope you get it that is one steal of a deal for a beauty


Presale items don't have a separate section.  What will happen is you'll look up a bag and then when you go to purchase there will be a note with a prospective ship date.  The site will let you order with the expectation of that future ship date.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> I went on the website as soon as I saw the posting. At first it was showing sold out but then it showed back order with an approximately ship date of April 17. It let me add it to my cart and check out  Now it's a waiting game to see if it even ships out. I checked the website about half an hour after I checked out and it was saying not available to ship to the U.S. After that it showed sold out again.



I am in Australia, it was very late last night when I wrote the post, about 1 am.
So I went to sleep knowing that the bag was SOLD OUT.
I woke up about an hour ago to find that the bag is now back on the website.
Guess what, 2 stars, we may be bag twins!!!! Update me


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I am in Australia, it was very late last night when I wrote the post, about 1 am.
> So I went to sleep knowing that the bag was SOLD OUT.
> I woke up about an hour ago to find that the bag is now back on the website.
> Guess what, 2 stars, we may be bag twins!!!! Update me


Yes, it's on backorder again for those who are interested.  Medium fuschia Selma with shw for $178 on NM website with April 17th ship date.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Yes, it's on backorder again for those who are interested.  Medium fuschia Selma with shw for $178 on NM website with April 17th ship date.



I'm talking myself out since I have a medium stud selma in Fuschia  but it's gold and I want pale blue &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> I am in Australia, it was very late last night when I wrote the post, about 1 am.
> So I went to sleep knowing that the bag was SOLD OUT.
> I woke up about an hour ago to find that the bag is now back on the website.
> Guess what, 2 stars, we may be bag twins!!!! Update me


That's awesome. I will keep you posted


----------



## ley2

melbo said:


> It's sold out &#128546;, but very happy for everyone else that was able to get in on this deal &#128522;




does medium selma fuschia only come with silver hardware?


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> I went on the website as soon as I saw the posting. At first it was showing sold out but then it showed back order with an approximately ship date of April 17. It let me add it to my cart and check out  Now it's a waiting game to see if it even ships out. I checked the website about half an hour after I checked out and it was saying not available to ship to the U.S. After that it showed sold out again.





ley2 said:


> does medium selma fuschia only come with silver hardware?



It comes in both GHW and SHW which I find its a bit unusual.


----------



## momo

I'm suppose to be pacing myself with MK purchases but this Grayson is on the MK website at a great price so of course I couldn't resist!


----------



## melbo

momo said:


> I'm suppose to be pacing myself with MK purchases but this Grayson is on the MK website at a great price so of course I couldn't resist!



I saw that too. Super cute, just not my style. Post pics when it arrives!


----------



## momo

melbo said:


> I saw that too. Super cute, just not my style. Post pics when it arrives!



Will do! Can't wait!


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone know when the next Macy's ff sale is ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone know when the next Macy's ff sale is ?


April


----------



## AstridRhapsody

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone know when the next Macy's ff sale is ?



You can presale now for their wardrobe sale that starts on 2/25. The discount is 25% and good on MK and Coach.


----------



## ley2

Harley77 said:


> You can presale now for their wardrobe sale that starts on 2/25. The discount is 25% and good on MK and Coach.



Can do online presale or via livechat?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ley2 said:


> Can do online presale or via livechat?




You might be able to call and presale. I did my mine in store.


----------



## ley2

Bloomingdales is having 15% or 20% off with FASHFUND


----------



## cny1941

Nordstorm has new markdown 33% off many styles in heritage blue


----------



## M1SSLA

Found these cute MK boots at Nordstrom rack for my little girl for 19.95  .


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Bloomingdales is having 15% or 20% off with FASHFUND



and of course the mandarin Jet Set zip top tote that I just got at Dillards is there on sale plus the discount for a total of $28 and change less. Oh well. There isn't a Dillards near me so I would have had to ship it to return it and then makes the difference smaller.


----------



## acm1134

Macy's has a 25% off code SALE25 works on MK !


----------



## smileydimples

I saw a grape selma on sale those who missed out on grape


----------



## cameragirlla145

smileydimples said:


> I saw a grape selma on sale those who missed out on grape


Who had the grape selma?


----------



## melbo

cameragirlla145 said:


> Who had the grape selma?



Macy's had some bags in grape.


----------



## melbo

M1SSLA said:


> View attachment 2907706
> 
> Found these cute MK boots at Nordstrom rack for my little girl for 19.95  .



Super cute! I found some sandals for my little one at Marshalls for $19.99 but she didn't seem too crazy about them, lol &#128513;


----------



## AuntJulie

I took advantage of the Macy's sale and bought the large Dillon in heritage blue and the medium Selma in heritage blue for my sister-in-law. Got them both for 40% off!

Can't wait until they get here!  I have spent too much money lately, but gosh, I couldn't turn down that deal!  I've been eying that bag forever!

Anyone else have the Dillon?


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> I took advantage of the Macy's sale and bought the large Dillon in heritage blue and the medium Selma in heritage blue for my sister-in-law. Got them both for 40% off!
> 
> Can't wait until they get here!  I have spent too much money lately, but gosh, I couldn't turn down that deal!  I've been eying that bag forever!
> 
> Anyone else have the Dillon?



That's great!!!! I can't wait to see pics.  And, you are an awesome sister-in-law......


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> That's great!!!! I can't wait to see pics.  And, you are an awesome sister-in-law......



Completely agree! I was on the fence about the dillon and when I went back it was sold out. Post some pics!


----------



## AuntJulie

I will definitely post pics!  I don't think I can wait until July to give it to her for her birthday!


----------



## melbo

AuntJulie said:


> I will definitely post pics!  I don't think I can wait until July to give it to her for her birthday!



I'm the same way! My sisters bday is in April and I'm giving it to her next month &#128518;


----------



## MsFontella

I got my first MK bag. A large grape selma for 40% off. It gets here tomorrow.  I'm so excited!!! Within 24 hours of ordering the selma, I bought a sutton. Smh. This may become expensive.


----------



## melbo

MsFontella said:


> I got my first MK bag. A large grape selma for 40% off. It gets here tomorrow.  I'm so excited!!! Within 24 hours of ordering the selma, I bought a sutton. Smh. This may become expensive.



Congrats! Cannot wait to see your mod shots!


----------



## myluvofbags

6pm.com fyi, last one


----------



## AuntJulie

My Dillon arrived in a bag and not a box, so it is crushed. Blah!  

My last 2 boxes from Macy's came crushed and already open as well. I'm having terrible luck.


----------



## coivcte

AuntJulie said:


> My Dillon arrived in a bag and not a box, so it is crushed. Blah!
> 
> My last 2 boxes from Macy's came crushed and already open as well. I'm having terrible luck.



Sorry to hear that. I hate such disappointment after all that excitement 
I really don't understand why the stores don't pack these items properly, they are designer bags. They ruin the bag and have an unhappy customer. How frustrating!


----------



## melbo

AuntJulie said:


> My Dillon arrived in a bag and not a box, so it is crushed. Blah!
> 
> My last 2 boxes from Macy's came crushed and already open as well. I'm having terrible luck.



I know the pain! When it comes to bags on sale at Macy's their condition is just sad! My sister in law used to work there and she said people used to throw them around like they were worth nothing. Get a replacement! Because of your bad experience, the representative is allowed to give you a 10% discount. I decided I wanted the refund, but when I found another bag I wanted I contacted them and asked them to honor their promise. 2 first calls were unwilling. I went online and chatted with a representative and it was a breeze! I suggest you do the same. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ilysukixD

I saw this at my local macy store!! I believe it's a return. It's on sale for $199 but I believe there's an additional $15% off!!! So contact me if you're interested!!


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I saw this at my local macy store!! I believe it's a return. It's on sale for $199 but I believe there's an additional $15% off!!! So contact me if you're interested!!
> View attachment 2919075



I love it!! Is that luggage color?


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> I love it!! Is that luggage color?




Yes it is!!


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Yes it is!!



Oh my I want it &#128513;


----------



## Luuly2311

Macy's VIP pre-sale event starts today March 8 - March 17 (extra 25% off regular, sale items. This is in store only). The VIP sale begins on March 18 - March 22 (you only get 20% off). The promo code is VIP and you can use this code on 3/17.


----------



## melbo

Small sutton in heritage blue is on sale for anyone that's interested &#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

Luuly2311 said:


> Macy's VIP pre-sale event starts today March 8 - March 17 (extra 25% off regular, sale items. This is in store only). The VIP sale begins on March 18 - March 22 (you only get 20% off). The promo code is VIP and you can use this code on 3/17.


Does this include regular price michael Kors bags?


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Does this include regular price michael Kors bags?



Yes it does.   Was just there today.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Yes it does.   Was just there today.



Yeah thank you &#128522; now to decide between Cindy or Riley . I really love the pale blue I really wish macys had it in silver like michael kors has it online


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Yes it does.   Was just there today.



What did you get


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> What did you get



Haha,  did not get anything mk today from Macy's.   Got a watch Saturday from the boutique.   I plan on going back to macys again before the 17th to make sure I don't miss anything!   There is a Collette exclusive to Nordstrom I'm currently eyeing.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just got my large MK Collette Messenger from Macy's VIP presale event! Excited to pick her up

Saw a few heritage blue large selmas on sale at Macy's in Valley Fair - San Jose, CA


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  did not get anything mk today from Macy's.   Got a watch Saturday from the boutique.   I plan on going back to macys again before the 17th to make sure I don't miss anything!   There is a Collette exclusive to Nordstrom I'm currently eyeing.


Is that the try colored watermelon/chili/pink combo? If so i'm eyeing that one too.


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> Is that the try colored watermelon/chili/pink combo? If so i'm eyeing that one too.



Yes!  Also the nude,  white and peanut combo.   They are both so amazing looking.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Yes!  Also the nude,  white and peanut combo.   They are both so amazing looking.



I'm wondering if these will be part of their anniversary sale since they are Nordstrom exclusive


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> Yes!  Also the nude,  white and peanut combo.   They are both so amazing looking.




So so beautiful! Love these both!! I would have such a hard time choosing that I'd have to save up for both LOL  geez all these beautiful bags what's a girl to do?!


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> So so beautiful! Love these both!! I would have such a hard time choosing that I'd have to save up for both LOL  geez all these beautiful bags what's a girl to do?!



I know,  it's really hard to choose.   I have quite a bit of pinks and I just got a natural/neutral color so of course I don't "need" any one of these,  but I "want" one!  Lol.  I'm still waiting on a lighter purple color.   I would like it in a MK style but I might have to venture out...I'll keep that to myself if I do.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I know,  it's really hard to choose.   I have quite a bit of pinks and I just got a natural/neutral color so of course I don't "need" any one of these,  but I "want" one!  Lol.  I'm still waiting on a lighter purple color.   I would like it in a MK style but I might have to venture out...I'll keep that to myself if I do.



I would pay full price for an MK bag in pale Lilac/lavender. It's horrible, but I feel that I'd have to jump on that before it's gone.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Yes!  Also the nude,  white and peanut combo.   They are both so amazing looking.



I love both those color combinations!  I would get more use out of the nude, white, & peanut combo.  I don't really wear anything pink.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I'm wondering if these will be part of their anniversary sale since they are Nordstrom exclusive



Will there be a sale sometime soon?


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I love both those color combinations!  I would get more use out of the nude, white, & peanut combo.  I don't really wear anything pink.



Yes,  I agree,  the nude color will probably be more versatile to wear.   No pinks for you,  but you do wear striking red!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Yes,  I agree,  the nude color will probably be more versatile to wear.   No pinks for you,  but you do wear striking red!



LOL.  Thanks. I tend to like primary, jewel tone colors.  I like pink, just on someone else.


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Anyone from Uk ?  any deals  coming up soon ?


----------



## 2 stars

Anybody know if MK is going to put raspberry sutton on sale? I see every other item in raspberry has been marked down besides the sutton.


----------



## cameragirlla145

I'm so torn, the macy's by me has one last grape selma left with the sale is 201.00 not the best deal I've gotten on a mk bag from there but i'm so tempted....


----------



## smileydimples

cameragirlla145 said:


> I'm so torn, the macy's by me has one last grape selma left with the sale is 201.00 not the best deal I've gotten on a mk bag from there but i'm so tempted....



Go for it you can always return it you'll regret it if you don't


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Go for it you can always return it you'll regret it if you don't



I totally agree! !
I got my grape Selma for the same price and love her!


----------



## 2 stars

Large fuschia selma with shw is on sale at Dillards for $250.60.


----------



## cdtracing

Bloomies is having a Friends & Family 25% off online starting today & goes through 3/29.  Promo code FRIENDS


----------



## 2 stars

My Macy's SA just told me their Friends & Family pre-sale starts April 12th. The actual sale start date is April 26th.


----------



## Minkette

Belk.com has large Selma in black/gold and luggage/gold on sale for $160. It says only 2 in stock so hurry!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarenkaldn said:


> Anyone from Uk ?  any deals  coming up soon ?



I'm from The UK. I would say its cheapest to buy in Europe at the moment for us UK girls. I picked up a blush pink medium Selma in Germany for £215 instead of £260. I'm getting the same store to send me a medium Selma studded messenger, which costs about £190 including shipping. Opposed to £220 UK retail.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm from The UK. I would say its cheapest to buy in Europe at the moment for us UK girls. I picked up a blush pink medium Selma in Germany for £215 instead of £260. I'm getting the same store to send me a medium Selma studded messenger, which costs about £190 including shipping. Opposed to £220 UK retail.



How did you go about doing that? Very interesting ! Do you pre-pay and they ship it to you?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> How did you go about doing that? Very interesting ! Do you pre-pay and they ship it to you?



Exactly that! You email the store with what you want, they send you a link to a secure site where you pay by credit card, then they ship it to you. I was surprised its only extra 10 euro to ship to the UK. Thought it would be loads more!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Exactly that! You email the store with what you want, they send you a link to a secure site where you pay by credit card, then they ship it to you. I was surprised its only extra 10 euro to ship to the UK. Thought it would be loads more!



That's what I did when  I bought my pale pink selma messenger medium.  Nice to know it works the same way abroad


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> That's what I did when  I bought my pale pink selma messenger medium.  Nice to know it works the same way abroad




Yes defo worth knowing about if you locate a hard-to-find colour and you make a saving. I'm still keen to order a couple of medium selma messengers! Keep reminding myself I don't *need* any more pink bags....


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows if Norsdstrom ever had F&F sales? And when is it usually?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows if Norsdstrom ever had F&F sales? And when is it usually?


Their sales are around holidays.  Next should be Memorial Day.  Also, their anniversary sale is in July.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes defo worth knowing about if you locate a hard-to-find colour and you make a saving. I'm still keen to order a couple of medium selma messengers! Keep reminding myself I don't *need* any more pink bags....



You can never have enough pink bags  (says the person whose name is Pinkalicious)

I am also crazy because I have a pink wallet, pink ipad case, pink water bottle, pink headphones, and 3 pink bags from diff designers Surprisingly I don't have a lot of pink clothes (this is a good thing).
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Their sales are around holidays.  Next should be Memorial Day.  Also, their anniversary sale is in July.



Oops sorry for the double post but also Nordstrom is great for price matching!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> You can never have enough pink bags  (says the person whose name is Pinkalicious)
> 
> I am also crazy because I have a pink wallet, pink ipad case, pink water bottle, pink headphones, and 3 pink bags from diff designers Surprisingly I don't have a lot of pink clothes (this is a good thing).
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Pink is a happy colour and goes with pretty much everything!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Oops sorry for the double post but also Nordstrom is great for price matching!


So true!  :true:


----------



## mimika

Pinkalicious said:


> You can never have enough pink bags  (says the person whose name is Pinkalicious)
> 
> I am also crazy because I have a pink wallet, pink ipad case, pink water bottle, pink headphones, and 3 pink bags from diff designers Surprisingly I don't have a lot of pink clothes (this is a good thing).
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I love pig bags too  people said you can't wear pink in the winter! I say why not!? spice up the cold with a little bit of brightness!


----------



## ubo22

mimika said:


> I love pig bags too  people said you can't wear pink in the winter! I say why not!? spice up the cold with a little bit of brightness!


You can definitely wear pink in the winter!  It goes great with winter whites and greys.  Who says you cant?!  LOL!


----------



## melbo

http://www.6pm.com/product/8126521/color/19776


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Where can I find a N/S Selma in pearl grey that ships to Norway?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Where can I find a N/S Selma in pearl grey that ships to Norway?


Nordstrom has it, and I think they do international shipping through Borderfree.  Also, Macy's and L&T through Borderfree.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Nordstrom has it, and I think they do international shipping through Borderfree.  Also, Macy's and L&T through Borderfree.




Nordstrom ships internationally, shipping a little pricey but great customer service and items are always packaged well.

Macy's claim that they ship internationally to Australia but when it comes to Michael Kors items i.e. bags, jewellery, shoes, they don't ship to Australia. Not sure about Norway.


----------



## ilysukixD

Saw this on eBay, not sure if anyone is interested, not letting these deals goes away without showing you gals ;]
MK Gia Flap Bag Preowned $209
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331500309552

MK Gia Clutch NWT Bidding price is $56 now ending in 3.5 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121611498375

I'm not affiliated with any of these sellers, and i'm not 100% sure it's authenticate, but you're more than happy to ask our MK experts at the MK authentication thread! Happy Shopping!


----------



## melbo

If anyone is looking for a messenger, there are a few on sale @mk. I almost got this one, but I don't do prints &#128557;
http://m.michaelkors.com/hamilton-t...e-satchel/_/R-US_30F4MHXS3H?No=159&color=0221


----------



## Pinkalicious

25% off F&F at Shopbop!


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Belk has 25% off for customer appreciation !


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dillards has clearanced out quite a bit of MK stock. Lots of selmas, even navy and black which rarely get a markdown in my stores.


----------



## keishapie1973

I know that Macy's presale has started. Does anyone know when the online sale starts? [emoji4]


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> I know that Macy's presale has started. Does anyone know when the online sale starts? [emoji4]



I *think* the 26th...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Now most of the bags at Dillards marked 30% off just went to 50% off instore. I saw lots of heritage blue, grape and gray croc dillons for 50% off. I'm saving for a new Gucci and trying not to get distracted by the great deals...ugghh....


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Now most of the bags at Dillards marked 30% off just went to 50% off instore. I saw lots of heritage blue, grape and gray croc dillons for 50% off. I'm saving for a new Gucci and trying not to get distracted by the great deals...ugghh....



Soo tempting! Stay strong &#128170;!


----------



## ilysukixD

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Now most of the bags at Dillards marked 30% off just went to 50% off instore. I saw lots of heritage blue, grape and gray croc dillons for 50% off. I'm saving for a new Gucci and trying not to get distracted by the great deals...ugghh....




In store or online? I'm looking for a grape selma!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ilysukixD said:


> In store or online? I'm looking for a grape selma!!!



Its a instore sale. I believe Dillards will charge send for a few extra dollars. Call around.


----------



## Nichaidez

Does anyone know when L&T will have their friends and family sale??


----------



## ubo22

Nichaidez said:


> Does anyone know when L&T will have their friends and family sale??


It starts on April 17th.


----------



## skyqueen

Pinkalicious said:


> You can never have enough pink bags  (says the person whose name is Pinkalicious)
> 
> I am also crazy because I have a pink wallet, pink ipad case, pink water bottle, pink headphones, and 3 pink bags from diff designers Surprisingly I don't have a lot of pink clothes (this is a good thing).
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I had to laugh...I love pink, too! [emoji178]


----------



## coivcte

gracetanse said:


> Hi, does anyone knows if this seller is selling real or fake? The picture looks kinda real but then again its so difficult to tell the fakes from the real one! Please help!! Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4a8c9904



Gracetanse, please post this on the Authentication forum and one of the ladies will get back to you asap. 

I'm not that experience but I do own a couple of Selma and I'm from Sydney Australia.
To me, this bag doesn't look like a counterfeit but it could be a factory seconds.

Please repost in the Authentication forum asap to get feedback. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

coivcte said:


> Gracetanse, please post this on the Authentication forum and one of the ladies will get back to you asap.
> 
> I'm not that experience but I do own a couple of Selma and I'm from Sydney Australia.
> To me, this bag doesn't look like a counterfeit but it could be a factory seconds.
> 
> Please repost in the Authentication forum asap to get feedback. Best of luck!!!!



I moved the post to the right thread. In the future, feel free to report a post that's the wrong place and the mods can help. Thanks!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I CAVED....went to Macys with dd and ended up doing a pre-sell on the new jet set tote in palm green. It was SO cheap after 25% off and pickup is Sunday. The final price doesn't cut into my Gucci bag fund so its all good. I thought about getting the electric blue tote but I prefer gold hardware on a blue bag.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I CAVED....went to Macys with dd and ended up doing a pre-sell on the new jet set tote in palm green. It was SO cheap after 25% off and pickup is Sunday. The final price doesn't cut into my Gucci bag fund so its all good. I thought about getting the electric blue tote but I prefer gold hardware on a blue bag.


Then all is good! If it's a steal I say why not? I can't wait to see pics... That palm green is beautiful.


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Canadian Girls!  
Wondering how do you girls hunt down a sale?  thank you


----------



## AirJewels

Does anyone know where I can get a large pearl gray Selma on sale?  Either online or in-store?


----------



## ubo22

AirJewels said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a large pearl gray Selma on sale?  Either online or in-store?


L&T has it and their F&F sale starts tomorrow (4/17)...25% off!


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I CAVED....went to Macys with dd and ended up doing a pre-sell on the new jet set tote in palm green. It was SO cheap after 25% off and pickup is Sunday. The final price doesn't cut into my Gucci bag fund so its all good. I thought about getting the electric blue tote but I prefer gold hardware on a blue bag.



Let me know how you like the bag ... I looked at it and wasn't quite sure I love the color but it is a differnt type of bag


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I CAVED....went to Macys with dd and ended up doing a pre-sell on the new jet set tote in palm green. It was SO cheap after 25% off and pickup is Sunday. The final price doesn't cut into my Gucci bag fund so its all good. I thought about getting the electric blue tote but I prefer gold hardware on a blue bag.




I saw those. They were so reasonably priced and really cute for a work tote. The 25% off really sweetens the deal. Palm green is gorgeous!!![emoji3]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> Let me know how you like the bag ... I looked at it and wasn't quite sure I love the color but it is a differnt type of bag



It has plenty of compartments inside which is a bonus. I'm not crazy about e/w totes because unless you get the zippered tote the bag is too open, wide and not safe to me. This is a n/s shape, close to the body and palm green is so pretty. I had the palm hammie in n/s but returned it years ago, it was too much to me. This tote is simple and perfect.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Then all is good! If it's a steal I say why not? I can't wait to see pics... That palm green is beautiful.



When I put it on it felt perfect, not too big, wide or open. That's one of the reasons why I never buy e/w totes. I will definitely post pics.


----------



## alansgail

I'm new to MK bags......love his wallets! Is $199 a good price for a large saffiano Hamilton tote in dark khaki?
My HomeGoods currently has two of them for this price.....or does Macy's typically do better on their sales?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

alansgail said:


> I'm new to MK bags......love his wallets! Is $199 a good price for a large saffiano Hamilton tote in dark khaki?
> My HomeGoods currently has two of them for this price.....or does Macy's typically do better on their sales?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Its a toss-up on who has a better price and really depends on being in the right place at the right time vs sales at macys etc.. 199 is a great price because retail is 358.00. Right now macys is having a pre-sell but your out the door price of 199 is a better deal right now. Go for it, dark khaki and dark dune are extremely popular MK colors and hard to find.


----------



## keishapie1973

alansgail said:


> I'm new to MK bags......love his wallets! Is $199 a good price for a large saffiano Hamilton tote in dark khaki?
> My HomeGoods currently has two of them for this price.....or does Macy's typically do better on their sales?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



That's an excellent price and dark khaki is gorgeous!!!


----------



## alansgail

Thanks ladies, it IS a gorgeous bag! I'm sorely tempted......


----------



## r1ta_s

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I CAVED....went to Macys with dd and ended up doing a pre-sell on the new jet set tote in palm green. It was SO cheap after 25% off and pickup is Sunday. The final price doesn't cut into my Gucci bag fund so its all good. I thought about getting the electric blue tote but I prefer gold hardware on a blue bag.



Is palm green back? I missed it the first time. My Macy's doesn't have it.

Have you seen palm green Selma?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

r1ta_s said:


> Is palm green back? I missed it the first time. My Macy's doesn't have it.
> 
> Have you seen palm green Selma?



Palm green is back!!! I even saw a couple of palm pieces in the outlet too. Its a sell-out color and MK brought it back.  I haven't seen a selma yet and I actually bought a palm green lrg hamilton and returned it almost 2 years ago. Total bonehead move. I have regretted that every since. When I saw the jet set tote I jumped on it because I just wanted a palm piece. If I see a selma I will let you know.


----------



## Minkette

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Palm green is back!!! I even saw a couple of palm pieces in the outlet too. Its a sell-out color and MK brought it back.  I haven't seen a selma yet and I actually bought a palm green lrg hamilton and returned it almost 2 years ago. Total bonehead move. I have regretted that every since. When I saw the jet set tote I jumped on it because I just wanted a palm piece. If I see a selma I will let you know.



Palm is going to be released again? At the same time pear is available? I have a palm wallet and quite enjoy that color!


----------



## melbo

Anyone that's looking for a fringe bag can snag the Presley Suede for $80.4, thats 70% off! I have this bag and love the way it looks! She's perfect for spring and fall. Color looks like ground coffee... Medium roast I suppose &#128540;
http://m.michaelkors.com/presley-suede-medium-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30F4GPYL6S?No=58&color=0216

P. S. She soft, slouchy, and smells soo good. I used her today, that's why I'm a little excited &#128522;.


----------



## r1ta_s

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Palm green is back!!! I even saw a couple of palm pieces in the outlet too. Its a sell-out color and MK brought it back.  I haven't seen a selma yet and I actually bought a palm green lrg hamilton and returned it almost 2 years ago. Total bonehead move. I have regretted that every since. When I saw the jet set tote I jumped on it because I just wanted a palm piece. If I see a selma I will let you know.



Yay ! Good to hear this. Thanks !


----------



## ilysukixD

Saks Fifth Avenue offers 30% Off MK bags!!! Including the MK collection.
Coupon code "FRNFAM2".


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> Saks Fifth Avenue offers 30% Off MK bags!!! Including the MK collection.
> Coupon code "FRNFAM2".



Soo awesome! I wish I wasn't banned or I would be all over the xs - Miranda! I hope someone takes advantage of this sale &#128178;&#10084;&#128092;


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> Saks Fifth Avenue offers 30% Off MK bags!!! Including the MK collection.
> Coupon code "FRNFAM2".



P. S. *********** is offering 8% cash back! 38% off!


----------



## ley2

melbo said:


> P. S. *********** is offering 8% cash back! 38% off!




I just bought from there! But now keep finger crossed as I just checked my item is sold out. Not sure if I managed to secure the last piece. Haha..
Actually this is my first time ordering from sasfifthavenue, are they as reliable as Nordstrom?


----------



## ilysukixD

ley2 said:


> I just bought from there! But now keep finger crossed as I just checked my item is sold out. Not sure if I managed to secure the last piece. Haha..
> 
> Actually this is my first time ordering from sasfifthavenue, are they as reliable as Nordstrom?




100% reliable!!!



melbo said:


> P. S. *********** is offering 8% cash back! 38% off!



Saks have limited items but hopefully someone will take advantage of this opportunity!!!  I'm on the same boat as you!! I bought at least 3-4 MK bags this past month. So I will pass on this deal


----------



## ley2

ilysukixD said:


> 100% reliable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Saks have limited items but hopefully someone will take advantage of this opportunity!!!  I'm on the same boat as you!! I bought at least 3-4 MK bags this past month. So I will pass on this deal




It seems I just secured the last piece.. not long the bag is out of stock.. I hope it is not display item?!! Anyone encountered display piece before? *keep my finger crossed*


----------



## ilysukixD

I went to Lord and Taylor and purchased the Heritage Blue medium selma. It was already 40% off and I got an extra 25% off for the F&F sales and it came down to $134 before tax!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> I went to Lord and Taylor and purchased the Heritage Blue medium selma. It was already 40% off and I got an extra 25% off for the F&F sales and it came down to $134 before tax!!


Awesome!!! I tried to buy it on macys.com yesterday, but sold out before I could check out. It would have been close to your price, around $125.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Soo awesome! I wish I wasn't banned or I would be all over the xs - Miranda! I hope someone takes advantage of this sale &#128178;&#10084;&#128092;



OMG why are you tempting me? Trying to decide between black and vanilla. I really like the vanilla but am afraid of color transfer. I already have a black selma with shw so the black miranda would be totally different since it has ghw right? Which would you pick and why?


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> OMG why are you tempting me? Trying to decide between black and vanilla. I really like the vanilla but am afraid of color transfer. I already have a black selma with shw so the black miranda would be totally different since it has ghw right? Which would you pick and why?



I purposely got the black for my first Miranda because I could wear with EVERYTHING and also because I was going for a dressed up/sophisticated look. I want my next Miranda  to be in light pink or Vanilla. Like you I already have a black bag but they are completely different! If you want Vanilla go for it. Color transfer isn't so scary because it can be fixed if done in time. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## DreaDuhhh

$100 off the Greenwich in heritage blue on MK site!


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> OMG why are you tempting me? Trying to decide between black and vanilla. I really like the vanilla but am afraid of color transfer. I already have a black selma with shw so the black miranda would be totally different since it has ghw right? Which would you pick and why?



2 stars, I have good and bad news for you regarding the EX S Miranda at Saks.
The Black does not qualify for the 30% promo because it is s pre order item.
So I hope that makes your decision a bit easier? Plus I remember you said you wanted the Vanilla in previous conversation. So that should work out for you! 
I can't wait to see some photos and mod shots of the beautiful Vanilla that no one has!!


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> 2 stars, I have good and bad news for you regarding the EX S Miranda at Saks.
> The Black does not qualify for the 30% promo because it is s pre order item.
> So I hope that makes your decision a bit easier? Plus I remember you said you wanted the Vanilla in previous conversation. So that should work out for you!
> I can't wait to see some photos and mod shots of the beautiful Vanilla that no one has!!



Well that really sucks I did not know that. Ugh I have the WORST luck in the world! :no-good: I tried to get NM to price match but no luck!


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Well that really sucks I did not know that. Ugh I have the WORST luck in the world! :no-good: I tried to get NM to price match but no luck!



I think NM is the hardest to price match. The recent 25% off I tried to price match with Nordstrom but they rejected. They claimed their policy does not cover temporary mark down. I am not sure if different SA has different practise..


----------



## myluvofbags

ley2 said:


> I think NM is the hardest to price match. The recent 25% off I tried to price match with Nordstrom but they rejected. They claimed their policy does not cover temporary mark down. I am not sure if different SA has different practise..



Most times when I try to price match I'm told it has to be advertied.  Meaning on the site it should show a mark down or price decrease not with a special code.   So like how macys shows some items already marked down.   But then we can usually get it for even less with a "code"  also from macys.


----------



## ley2

myluvofbags said:


> Most times when I try to price match I'm told it has to be advertied.  Meaning on the site it should show a mark down or price decrease not with a special code.   So like how macys shows some items already marked down.   But then we can usually get it for even less with a "code"  also from macys.



Icic.. Nordstrom price matching to L&T F&F is not considered by NM then.. as it is temporary marked down. I ever asked this question and none of NM customer service replied. I sent email though, not live chat.. and after awhile I completely forgot to follow up, found a better deal elsewhere.. Haha.


----------



## ley2

Nordstrom ever had friends and family sales? Anyone knows when?


----------



## asd007

I've never seen Nordstrom have a "friends and Family" sale, but they do price match. In the store this Friday, they were price matching Lord and Taylor's 25% friends and family, so I made a purchase. Then Saks started their 30% sale, so Nordstrom price adjusted my purchase to match.


----------



## ley2

asd007 said:


> I've never seen Nordstrom have a "friends and Family" sale, but they do price match. In the store this Friday, they were price matching Lord and Taylor's 25% friends and family, so I made a purchase. Then Saks started their 30% sale, so Nordstrom price adjusted my purchase to match.



I did purchase a bag from Shopbop 2 days before Saks 30% off. It was so tough for me asking for price match from Shopbop. I guess Nordstrom's customer service is way much better.. which bag did u purchase?  I ended up ordered another selma from Saks too. Waiting now I hope bag comes in perfect condition. Hehe..


----------



## asd007

I bought the N/S Hamilton bag in navy my girlfriend has been wanting for our 4 year anniversary.


----------



## ley2

asd007 said:


> I bought the N/S Hamilton bag in navy my girlfriend has been wanting for our 4 year anniversary.



Congrats! She loves it for sure!


----------



## melbo

Anyone lusting for the camo large Miranda Gwen Stefani is seen carrying can get it for the super price of $661.05! Plus 3% cash back! That's a total savings of 38%! Today is the last say to get your hands on this beautiful bag for that price! 
http://www.lastcall.com/Michael-Kor...stid%3D9086&eItemId=prod31480030&cmCat=search


----------



## ilysukixD

Casey Small Sueded Snakeskin Satchel $1,195.00 to $597.50


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> Casey Small Sueded Snakeskin Satchel $1,195.00 to $597.50



I need to unsubscibe from this thread. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> Casey Small Sueded Snakeskin Satchel $1,195.00 to $597.50



That's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SA just texted me that Dillards will have an additional 30% off the markdown starting tomorrow for cardholders and everyone else Thursday. Happy shopping ladies. Online checkout at 12 a.m. is terrible!! Get your carts filled.


----------



## melbo

Medium Sutton on sale for $174
http://m.michaelkors.com/sutton-col...um-satchel/_/R-US_30T4SJTS6T?No=38&color=0550


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Medium Sutton on sale for $174
> http://m.michaelkors.com/sutton-col...um-satchel/_/R-US_30T4SJTS6T?No=38&color=0550




Limited availability like when I ordered Ava that ended up canceled so I would not get hopes up


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Limited availability like when I ordered Ava that ended up canceled so I would not get hopes up



True, but it's worth a try &#128522;... Especially since it's just appeared on the site! I went on an hour ago and it wasn't there.


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Medium Sutton on sale for $174
> http://m.michaelkors.com/sutton-col...um-satchel/_/R-US_30T4SJTS6T?No=38&color=0550



I'd love this but I want so many other things &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;


----------



## ley2

melbo said:


> Medium Sutton on sale for $174
> http://m.michaelkors.com/sutton-col...um-satchel/_/R-US_30T4SJTS6T?No=38&color=0550



What color is that? Black and deep pink?


----------



## melbo

ley2 said:


> What color is that? Black and deep pink?



It looks like deep pink but I can't confirm. You can always call to double check. That shw looks really really good on the bag though &#128517;
P. S. Just confirmed that it is deep pink. This is a super good price and 3% cash back too. Bag is 53% off.


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> What color is that? Black and deep pink?



I believe it is black and deep pink because deep pink has SHW.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I bought this sutton off their site a few months ago at 50% off and love it. It took a few days of trying (it kept dumping out of my cart) due to limited availability. It was worth all the work though because it is one of my favorites!


----------



## melbo

Harley77 said:


> I bought this sutton off their site a few months ago at 50% off and love it. It took a few days of trying (it kept dumping out of my cart) due to limited availability. It was worth all the work though because it is one of my favorites!



Pictures or it didn't happen &#128518;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

melbo said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen &#128518;&#128540;&#128540;



I've actually never posted pictures before. It never seems to work from my phone and I rarely am on my computer.


----------



## melbo

Harley77 said:


> I've actually never posted pictures before. It never seems to work from my phone and I rarely am on my computer.



&#128546;&#128546;&#128546; Aww, that sucks. Oh well, I'm glad you love your bag! That colorblock is beautiful &#128522;


----------



## ley2

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> SA just texted me that Dillards will have an additional 30% off the markdown starting tomorrow for cardholders and everyone else Thursday. Happy shopping ladies. Online checkout at 12 a.m. is terrible!! Get your carts filled.



Oh wow.. dillard is following saks' stratregy with unusual 30% off. Hopefully from now on, all F&F sales will offer 30% off *grin*

Has it started yet? Any promo code to apply?


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> SA just texted me that Dillards will have an additional 30% off the markdown starting tomorrow for cardholders and everyone else Thursday. Happy shopping ladies. Online checkout at 12 a.m. is terrible!! Get your carts filled.



There was a person I saw online but I don't see the extra 30% off do you know if there is a coupon


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> There was a person I saw online but I don't see the extra 30% off do you know if there is a coupon



Dillards has been having these "secret" sales lately only instore. I bet when my SA texted she forgot to add that fact. Macys has been kicking Dillards butt with more frequent sales and that's why this is going on. I have walked in Dillards plenty of times and there is unadvertised additional off. I'll call and find out.


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dillards has been having these "secret" sales lately only instore. I bet when my SA texted she forgot to add that fact. Macys has been kicking Dillards butt with more frequent sales and that's why this is going on. I have walked in Dillards plenty of times and there is unadvertised additional off. I'll call and find out.


Thank you there's something that I want &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## melbo

Omg anyone trying to get their hands on an aqua jump on this deal! 
http://m.6pm.com/product/8382198/color/32


----------



## melbo

Nordstrom is doing some serious price matching on a couple bags. 30% is pretty good off MK collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bluefly.com  has some good prices on MK sunglasses


----------



## BeachBagGal

So I went to check out MK's website to check out new colors and styles of bags...and...while looking around I typed in Selma and a mini messenger Black and Deep Pink Stripe popped up for $56.40!!! So yep I bought it....so darn cute and for THAT price...that was a no brainer!!! I've always thought it was cute with the stripes and I love those messengers! It doesn't show up under the sale section, only if you type in Slema otherwise I never would have seen it. Just a heads up in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Omg anyone trying to get their hands on an aqua jump on this deal!
> http://m.6pm.com/product/8382198/color/32



That's a fantastic price for Aqua Hamilton w/ shw!  I have this bag & it looks stunning with summer colors, turquoise jewelry, ect & adds a great pop of color against black in the winter!
I'd be all over this if I didn't already have one! LOL


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> So I went to check out MK's website to check out new colors and styles of bags...and...while looking around I typed in Selma and a mini messenger Black and Deep Pink Stripe popped up for $56.40!!! So yep I bought it....so darn cute and for THAT price...that was a no brainer!!! I've always thought it was cute with the stripes and I love those messengers! It doesn't show up under the sale section, only if you type in Slema otherwise I never would have seen it. Just a heads up in case anyone else is interested.



Omg, soo cute. I wish my daughter would appreciate so I could buy for her. Please post pics when I arrives


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> So I went to check out MK's website to check out new colors and styles of bags...and...while looking around I typed in Selma and a mini messenger Black and Deep Pink Stripe popped up for $56.40!!! So yep I bought it....so darn cute and for THAT price...that was a no brainer!!! I've always thought it was cute with the stripes and I love those messengers! It doesn't show up under the sale section, only if you type in Slema otherwise I never would have seen it. Just a heads up in case anyone else is interested.



Wow!  That's an incredible price!  MK does have a habit of sneaking things on his site that are little surprises but you kinda have to hunt for them.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Wow!  That's an incredible price!  MK does have a habit of sneaking things on his site that are little surprises but you kinda have to hunt for them.



Easter eggs for adults! So exciting!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Omg, soo cute. I wish my daughter would appreciate so I could buy for her. Please post pics when I arrives


Most def!!! I love the Mini when I want a small crossbody when I go out and don't need/want to take much. I think the stripes are so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Wow!  That's an incredible price!  MK does have a habit of sneaking things on his site that are little surprises but you kinda have to hunt for them.


Yes, I couldn't resist with that price!! Yes, now I know they don't list all the sale items under the sale category....I only used to look there before. Kind of good and bad I found this little trick out. lol


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Easter eggs for adults! So exciting!



That's a great way to look at it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Easter eggs for adults! So exciting!


VERY expensive Easter eggs!!! hahah


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> VERY expensive Easter eggs!!! hahah



My husband keeps telling me men are just overgrown boys with more expensive toys.  LOL That's a two way street.  My "toys" are more expensive, too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

haha true!...but at least ours are cuter!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I just grabbed the selma micro-stud clutch in black for $60 off the MK site.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> I just grabbed the selma micro-stud clutch in black for $60 off the MK site.


Oh I almost got that too. I'm still thinking about it...hmmm...


----------



## BeachBagGal

I just ordered the Selma quilted clutch in deep pink off the MK site for $35! It was showing sold out last night when I ordered the messenger. This might be a gift...that's justified lol. Ahhh I need to stay off that site!!


----------



## ley2

Macys friends and family sales is here! Code: FRIEND
25% off regular items..


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> I just ordered the Selma quilted clutch in deep pink off the MK site for $35! It was showing sold out last night when I ordered the messenger. This might be a gift...that's justified lol. Ahhh I need to stay off that site!!



Thanks!  This was still in stock so I just ordered one too.  I need something a bit larger than a wristlet at times, so this will be perfect.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  This was still in stock so I just ordered one too.  I need something a bit larger than a wristlet at times, so this will be perfect.


Yw! Yeah it looks like a good size and at a great price!


----------



## BeachBagGal

They both shipped!!! yay!!


----------



## angelinachan

Such a bargain. It sold out when I check the website around 14 hours ago.


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> They both shipped!!! yay!!



That's great!  Be sure to post pic when you get them!!


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dillards has been having these "secret" sales lately only instore. I bet when my SA texted she forgot to add that fact. Macys has been kicking Dillards butt with more frequent sales and that's why this is going on. I have walked in Dillards plenty of times and there is unadvertised additional off. I'll call and find out.



Where you able to find anything out? I even called a store and they told me no because I wanted to get a electric blue jet set zip tote they had on clearance for 198.00


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> I just ordered the Selma quilted clutch in deep pink off the MK site for $35! It was showing sold out last night when I ordered the messenger. This might be a gift...that's justified lol. Ahhh I need to stay off that site!!





CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  This was still in stock so I just ordered one too.  I need something a bit larger than a wristlet at times, so this will be perfect.





angelinachan said:


> Such a bargain. It sold out when I check the website around 14 hours ago.



I just ordered this too. I have a niece graduating high school. She will love this and I will continue to be the cool auntie....


----------



## CatePNW

keishapie1973 said:


> I just ordered this too. I have a niece graduating high school. She will love this and I will continue to be the cool auntie....



I noticed that it came back up in the search result a bit ago, but then was sold out when I clicked the picture.  If I don't care for it after I see it, I will give it to my mother in law for Mother's Day.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My selma micro-stud clutch arrived today. It is so beautiful! ! I love the built in credit car slots too, so functional.


----------



## cdtracing

Harley77 said:


> My selma micro-stud clutch arrived today. It is so beautiful! ! I love the built in credit car slots too, so functional.



Be sure to post pics!!


----------



## CatePNW

Harley77 said:


> My selma micro-stud clutch arrived today. It is so beautiful! ! I love the built in credit car slots too, so functional.



That's available again, was just looking at it!  Can you share some pics with us?  I really like the card slots in their clutches.


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows if nortstrom now price matching macys? I still saw 25% off there for some bags.. but not as comprehensive as when they price match L&T..


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> That's great!  Be sure to post pic when you get them!!


Most def!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I just ordered this too. I have a niece graduating high school. She will love this and I will continue to be the cool auntie....


Oh yay, awesome auntie!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> My selma micro-stud clutch arrived today. It is so beautiful! ! I love the built in credit car slots too, so functional.


I was eyeing this one too....hmm...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> Where you able to find anything out? I even called a store and they told me no because I wanted to get a electric blue jet set zip tote they had on clearance for 198.00



I'm sorry I didn't get back to you. Additional 30 off was only in our area instore. But if you look online additional 30% off starts today for cardholders and tomorrow everyone else. If you look below you will see that the stores in my area are excluded because ours was last week instore but only online for us right now. Its weird but it is happening a lot more frequently. I can't tell you how many times I've walked in and there is an unadvertised additional off sale. Mens dept has even more secret sales more often. My hubby goes card swiping crazy in there for himself and our son.


----------



## ley2

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't get back to you. Additional 30 off was only in our area instore. But if you look online additional 30% off starts today for cardholders and tomorrow everyone else. If you look below you will see that the stores in my area are excluded because ours was last week instore but only online for us right now. Its weird but it is happening a lot more frequently. I can't tell you how many times I've walked in and there is an unadvertised additional off sale. Mens dept has even more secret sales more often. My hubby goes card swiping crazy in there for himself and our son.



Are you referring to dillards? Any promo code to apply for online purchase?  applicable for regular priced items? Nowadays I am so tempted  with 30% off similar to saks' strategy the other day..


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ley2 said:


> Are you referring to dillards? Any promo code to apply for online purchase?  applicable for regular priced items? Nowadays I am so tempted  with 30% off similar to saks' strategy the other day..



Yes, Dillards. No online code needed but its only additional 30% off clearance not regular price.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> They both shipped!!! yay!!




They arrived... Love!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> They arrived... Love!!
> View attachment 2979799



Amazing deals!!! I received the deep pink clutch today too.....


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> They arrived... Love!!
> View attachment 2979799



Nice!  My pink clutch arrives tomorrow.


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> They arrived... Love!!
> View attachment 2979799



Love them, especially at such a good price!


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> They arrived... Love!!
> View attachment 2979799



OH, how exciting!  Those are great deals!


----------



## ley2

BeachBagGal said:


> They arrived... Love!!
> View attachment 2979799




Is that mini?


----------



## BeachBagGal

ley2 said:


> Is that mini?


Yes


----------



## melbo

Anyone looking for the hamilton in peanut snap this up asap! 18k gold too.. Nice! 
http://m.6pm.com/product/8353737/color/2122


----------



## melbo

Selma in electric blue! 
http://m.6pm.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-elctric-blue


----------



## melbo

Large Miranda satchel! Omg, someone please buy this!!
http://m.6pm.com/product/8470816/color/2122


----------



## melbo

Small casey in cornflower blue! 
http://m.6pm.com/product/8434927/color/5137


----------



## melbo

Ugghh I was too late for this one! I would have pulled the trigger on both!! 
&#128546;&#128546;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;

http://m.6pm.com/product/8470806/color/5137


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Zappos and 6pm are dangerous LOL!! Having an outlet store 15 minutes away is quite dangerous too as these bags are an additional 50% off EVERYDAY instore.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Zappos and 6pm are dangerous LOL!! Having an outlet store 15 minutes away is quite dangerous too as these bags are an additional 50% off EVERYDAY instore.



Get outta here! I would own sooo many Miranda's &#128546;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Ugghh I was too late for this one! I would have pulled the trigger on both!!
> &#128546;&#128546;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;
> 
> http://m.6pm.com/product/8470806/color/5137



If I didn't already have these colors,  I would be all over them!   What deals!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Get outta here! I would own sooo many Miranda's &#55357;&#56866;



The shoes are the real deal instore. Where else can you get 2000.00 dollar boots for less than 200?  Bags can be hit or miss because stock rotates daily. If you see something you better buy it.  They used to have these epic 10.00 tent sales where everything is 10 bucks, Uggs, jimmy choo, burberry etc.. I almost got into a fist fight with this old lady when she snatched a pair of Uggs out of my hand LOL! It wasn't the boots, I have over 30 pairs of uggs in different styles, it was how rude she was about it. I cut open a box under the table with my keys and she reached over me and snatched them from my hands. She deserved a grade A beatdown!!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The shoes are the real deal instore. Where else can you get 2000.00 dollar boots for less than 200?  Bags can be hit or miss because stock rotates daily. If you see something you better buy it.  They used to have these epic 10.00 tent sales where everything is 10 bucks, Uggs, jimmy choo, burberry etc.. I almost got into a fistfight with this old lady when she snatched a pair of Uggs out of my hand LOL!



Lol! I'm starting to get into shoes! Maybe it's a good thing I don't have a Dillards near me. &#128178;&#128178;&#128178;&#128178;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Its not just about the bag melbo! Gotta have the shoes too. I'm currently lusting for these steve maddens. The blue is calling my name LOL! I'm cheap when it comes to shoes so I can buy more.  Steve madden and sam edelman make great shoes and boots.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its not just about the bag melbo! Gotta have the shoes too. I'm currently lusting for these steve maddens. The blue is calling my name LOL! I'm cheap when it comes to shoes so I can buy more.  Steve madden and sam edelman make great shoes and boots.



So I've heard! That color is so nice! When are going to pull the trigger? &#128518;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Soon hopefully. They also come in taupe and of course black. I'm waiting on a markdown, then I can buy all 3- fingers crossed, I wear a 7.5 and that size plus size 8 go pretty quick. Dillards will mark these down in not too long. They have been instore for about 2 months.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its not just about the bag melbo! Gotta have the shoes too. I'm currently lusting for these steve maddens. The blue is calling my name LOL! I'm cheap when it comes to shoes so I can buy more.  Steve madden and sam edelman make great shoes and boots.


LOVE those shoes and the color!!!!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its not just about the bag melbo! Gotta have the shoes too. I'm currently lusting for these steve maddens. The blue is calling my name LOL! I'm cheap when it comes to shoes so I can buy more.  Steve madden and sam edelman make great shoes and boots.


These are so hot!  But way too high of a heel for me.


----------



## yenaj

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The shoes are the real deal instore. Where else can you get 2000.00 dollar boots for less than 200?  Bags can be hit or miss because stock rotates daily. If you see something you better buy it.  They used to have these epic 10.00 tent sales where everything is 10 bucks, Uggs, jimmy choo, burberry etc.. I almost got into a fist fight with this old lady when she snatched a pair of Uggs out of my hand LOL! It wasn't the boots, I have over 30 pairs of uggs in different styles, it was how rude she was about it. I cut open a box under the table with my keys and she reached over me and snatched them from my hands. She deserved a grade A beatdown!!




That is sooooo funny lol! For some reason, Black Friday was a big thing in the UK this year and similar things were happening. Death threats over TVs, you know, the usual. Old people get away with so much haha!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Some of the stuff old people pull is quite rediculous if you ask me. They just blurt things out, drive super slow in huge cars, still use actual checks at checkouts and never have a pen, fall asleep at the wheel, totally unreasonable, want a discount on top of the senior discount, try to order things that are not on the menu-WOW I just described my parents LOL! They are both insane-2 crazies in one house, they make me laugh!!


----------



## melbo

http://m.michaelkors.com/miranda-large-leather-messenger/_/R-US_31H4GMDM3L?No=60&color=0150



http://m.michaelkors.com/colette-me...messenger/_/R-US_30S5GCEM2C?No=215&color=0713


http://m.michaelkors.com/colette-medium-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30S5GCZM2L?No=216&color=0230


http://m.michaelkors.com/colette-la...s-satchel/_/R-US_30S5GCES3C?No=149&color=1108


http://m.michaelkors.com/hamilton-large-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4GHMS7T?No=61&color=0001


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Some of the stuff old people pull is quite rediculous if you ask me. They just blurt things out, drive super slow in huge cars, still use actual checks at checkouts and never have a pen, fall asleep at the wheel, totally unreasonable, want a discount on top of the senior discount, try to order things that are not on the menu-WOW I just described my parents LOL! They are both insane-2 crazies in one house, they make me laugh!!


Ahem!! You just described me too! lol! I often have to use a check at the check out because my husband took my debit card! lol! I need to order him one. His other one cracked. I also want every discount I can get, and drive huge cars! lol! In fact, I drive a truck! lol! But I DON't go slow! I am always in a hurry. PLUS, I am guilty of ordering things that are not on the menu, and funny thing, they usually give it to me! lol! It's awful getting old!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its not just about the bag melbo! Gotta have the shoes too. I'm currently lusting for these steve maddens. The blue is calling my name LOL! I'm cheap when it comes to shoes so I can buy more.  Steve madden and sam edelman make great shoes and boots.


Those shoes are TDF!! I just love them! Too bad I can't walk in them anymore! lol1 Makes me so mad! Like I said, it stinks getting old! lol!  I like Steve Madden as a designer. He has some some awesome bags too. Very well made and quite reasonable. I have one of his bags and I just Love it! Under 100.00! If I don't have an arm or a leg to spend, Steve Madden is where I go!  Here is a pic. Me and my 'chains' right?? lol! He really does have some gorgeous bags!  I stole this pic off the internet because I am too lazy to take a pic! lol! But it is the same bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> http://m.michaelkors.com/miranda-large-leather-messenger/_/R-US_31H4GMDM3L?No=60&color=0150
> View attachment 2982844
> 
> 
> http://m.michaelkors.com/colette-me...messenger/_/R-US_30S5GCEM2C?No=215&color=0713
> View attachment 2982845
> 
> http://m.michaelkors.com/colette-medium-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30S5GCZM2L?No=216&color=0230
> View attachment 2982846
> 
> http://m.michaelkors.com/colette-la...s-satchel/_/R-US_30S5GCES3C?No=149&color=1108
> View attachment 2982847
> 
> http://m.michaelkors.com/hamilton-large-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4GHMS7T?No=61&color=0001
> View attachment 2982848
> View attachment 2982849


Where did you find all of these, Melbo? On the MK website? Or where? Oh, nevermind! I broke down and clicked onto the link. Yes , they are on the MK website. Cool!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Where did you find all of these, Melbo? On the MK website? Or where?



MK! They just got posted today, lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> MK! They just got posted today, lol.


Yes, I finally broke down and clicked on the links! DUH! lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Ye, I finally broke down and clicked on the links! DUH! lol!



Lol!! Sometimes pictures aren't enough. I love having the link as well


----------



## melbo

Get your summer on! &#128518;&#127774;&#127774;

http://m.michaelkors.com/product/je...3468&cpncode=43-50112384-2&ecid=MKC_Shopzilla


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Ahem!! You just described me too! lol! I often have to use a check at the check out because my husband took my debit card! lol! I need to order him one. His other one cracked. I also want every discount I can get, and drive huge cars! lol! In fact, I drive a truck! lol! But I DON't go slow! I am always in a hurry. PLUS, I am guilty of ordering things that are not on the menu, and funny thing, they usually give it to me! lol! It's awful getting old!



I didn't mean to offend you cin, you know I love you like my bags LOL!! Come on, you do that ordering things not on the menu too?? My mom is famous for it. My hubby does a countdown before she does it and we all sit and watch.....just yesterday my parents had a bbq for derby day and my dad decided he wanted to watch the mayweather/paquia? (who knows how to spell it?) fight at the very last millisecond but didn't want to pay for it (king of cheap) so we had to rush to put away all that food and mind you I live 25 minutes from my folks and get to my house to order it. Guess what?? He only saw the first round-he fell asleep and woke up during the last round. 100 bucks down the crapper and my hubby and I didn't even want to see it LOL!! BTW, my mom just got a new expedition and when were together I ALWAYS drive, she drives so SLLOOWW.....and refuses to drive on the highway.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

yenaj said:


> That is sooooo funny lol! For some reason, Black Friday was a big thing in the UK this year and similar things were happening. Death threats over TVs, you know, the usual. Old people get away with so much haha!



I no longer participate in black Friday. I've seen fist fights over bedding, t.v's, blenders. One time a guy robbed everyone in the line waiting to purchase xboxes. Guess he knew some of them had cash on them. People were yelling and screaming at each other, it was like the apocalypse had started LOL!! They even trampled the guy that unlocks and opens the door, thats just animal like behavior to me. Count me out.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I no longer participate in black Friday. I've seen fist fights over bedding, t.v's, blenders. One time a guy robbed everyone in the line waiting to purchase xboxes. Guess he knew some of them had cash on them. People were yelling and screaming at each other, it was like the apocalypse had started LOL!! They even trampled the guy that unlocks and opens the door, thats just animal like behavior to me. Count me out.



I never participated in black Friday! Last year I made an exception and went shopping... Online! I bought soo many clothes! Free shipping, additional 50% off, I got a kitchenaid, shoes, Cmas gifts, etc. It was a good good splurge. Better yet, I sat on my couch watching TV, drinking coffee, and in my pj's. It was great! &#128076;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I only want a kitchenaid mixer because they look cool on the counter LOL! I can't bake to save my life! Both of my daughters have been taught by my MIL. I just eat whatever they make or stop at the bakery and purchase something. My oldest made 2 pudding cakes and caramel brownies for our derby bbq yesterday. My dads a diabetic so of course we threatened to put him in a chokehold after a small piece of each baked good. That's it pops, no more!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> I never participated in black Friday! Last year I made an exception and went shopping... Online! I bought soo many clothes! Free shipping, additional 50% off, I got a kitchenaid, shoes, Cmas gifts, etc. It was a good good splurge. Better yet, I sat on my couch watching TV, drinking coffee, and in my pj's. It was great! &#128076;


That's how I do my Black Fri too, Mel! The best way...click...click...click. hehe


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> That's how I do my Black Fri too, Mel! The best way...click...click...click. hehe



It's sooo good! Just competitive prices everywhere! Blogs will post the best markdowns. It's actually very fun, lol &#128513;


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I only want a kitchenaid mixer because they look cool on the counter LOL! I can't bake to save my life! Both of my daughters have been taught by my MIL. I just eat whatever they make or stop at the bakery and purchase something. My oldest made 2 pudding cakes and caramel brownies for our derby bbq yesterday. My dads a diabetic so of course we threatened to put him in a chokehold after a small piece of each baked good. That's it pops, no more!!



To be honest, I'm not the Baker. DH is. I use it in my cooking! Makes the best mashed potatoes! Shreds the meat in a blink of an eye! I bought the shredder attachment and it's become invaluable! Grated cheese, coleslaw, sliced potatoes... It's wonderful! No more cuts and broken nails, lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Those shoes are TDF!! I just love them! Too bad I can't walk in them anymore! lol1 Makes me so mad! Like I said, it stinks getting old! lol!  I like Steve Madden as a designer. He has some some awesome bags too. Very well made and quite reasonable. I have one of his bags and I just Love it! Under 100.00! If I don't have an arm or a leg to spend, Steve Madden is where I go!  Here is a pic. Me and my 'chains' right?? lol! He really does have some gorgeous bags!  I stole this pic off the internet because I am too lazy to take a pic! lol! But it is the same bag.



I'm not planning to walk very far in them either. I call shoes like these "curbshoes". You know pull up to the curb, let me out, hubby parks and has to walk not me LOL!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm not planning to walk very far in them either. I call shoes like these "curbshoes". You know pull up to the curb, let me out, hubby parks and has to walk not me LOL!



Lol lol &#128513;! I love your description! Soo true!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm not planning to walk very far in them either. I call shoes like these "curbshoes". You know pull up to the curb, let me out, hubby parks and has to walk not me LOL!


Yep! Curb shoe work good! lol! I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## bagsncakes

A lot of mk bags went on sale on Neiman Marcus today. 25% off. Including selmas


----------



## ley2

Mariamshah said:


> A lot of mk bags went on sale on Neiman Marcus today. 25% off. Including selmas



I saw!  large/medium colette too.. I am sooo tempted..


----------



## keishapie1973

ley2 said:


> I saw!  large/medium colette too.. I am sooo tempted..



Get it!!! It's gorgeous but I'm biased....


----------



## ley2

keishapie1973 said:


> Get it!!! It's gorgeous but I'm biased....



Hahaa but the feedback about the leather easily scratched, rather turn me off.. saffiano is still the best! &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone know when the next Macy's sale on handbags will be? I asked about the mother's day promo but it's only on sale items =/ I missed F&F by 1 day!!


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Does anyone know when the next Macy's sale on handbags will be? I asked about the mother's day promo but it's only on sale items =/ I missed F&F by 1 day!!



I think they might have a code going out soon for their American Icons which has included MK. It has been 25% off the past 2 yrs.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> I think they might have a code going out soon for their American Icons which has included MK. It has been 25% off the past 2 yrs.



I wonder if I should just buy something now...do they do the return it and get the discount later or do they do price adjustments if it's within a week or so?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Does anyone know when the next Macy's sale on handbags will be? I asked about the mother's day promo but it's only on sale items =/ I missed F&F by 1 day!!


they have a sale online with extra 20% off right now.... code is:MOM


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> they have a sale online with extra 20% off right now.... code is:MOM



It doesn't work on full priced items, I called Michael Kors counter there  Also the email sign-up 15% off says excludes Michael Kors..ahh!


----------



## TnC

I really want to get the small blush Ava or medium dark dune Selma. Anyone know if any department stores are going to get it in and on time for the next sale? And does Bloomingdales or Nordstrom have any sales that include MK like F&F or etc.?


----------



## ilysukixD

Ebay $5 off $20 + purchase under fashion category... ends on May 10th  The code is   cFashion5     I know it's not a lot but I know a lot of you gals shop at Ebay. Also Ebay VIP invites only get 4X the bonus of Ebay Ebucks. Anyway happy shopping!!!


----------



## jegraham

ilysukixD said:


> Ebay $5 off $20 + purchase under fashion category... ends on May 10th  The code is   cFashion5     I know it's not a lot but I know a lot of you gals shop at Ebay. Also Ebay VIP invites only get 4X the bonus of Ebay Ebucks. Anyway happy shopping!!!


Wow, thanks.  Just used it for a Michael Kors wallet I have been watching...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> It doesn't work on full priced items, I called Michael Kors counter there  Also the email sign-up 15% off says excludes Michael Kors..ahh!


ah ugh


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> I really want to get the small blush Ava or medium dark dune Selma. Anyone know if any department stores are going to get it in and on time for the next sale? And does Bloomingdales or Nordstrom have any sales that include MK like F&F or etc.?



I haven't seen blush Ava anywhere but MK =/ 

Bloomingdale's does have F&F that includes MK..they just had one a few weeks ago I think and Nordstrom's has some sales where they price match during Macy's F&F.

Right now Neiman Marcus is having a sale until Thursday and I see some MK items marked down! I see the large Cindy for 25% off which is really good because that's cheaper than what I paid for my medium Cindy


----------



## PurseLover1984

Hello ladies,I'm new to the forum and I hope it is ok to post this link here.

Markdown in almost all Michael Kors Collection Handbags including the famous Miranda tote.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/michael-kors-womens-handbags-wallets?origin=leftnav

Also Neiman Marcus has a good Michael Kors collection sale.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael...ements%3D&eItemId=prod173020061&cmCat=product


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> I haven't seen blush Ava anywhere but MK =/
> 
> Bloomingdale's does have F&F that includes MK..they just had one a few weeks ago I think and Nordstrom's has some sales where they price match during Macy's F&F.
> 
> Right now Neiman Marcus is having a sale until Thursday and I see some MK items marked down! I see the large Cindy for 25% off which is really good because that's cheaper than what I paid for my medium Cindy


 
Thanks for the info! I'm determined to get a Ava in blush next. Just hopefully I can get it with a discount haha.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm determined to get a Ava in blush next. Just hopefully I can get it with a discount haha.



Are you gonna preorder at Saks?! It looks like it won't ship until mid-June, but maybe you can also use cash back! I'm not sure about Saks sales, maybe the other ladies can weigh in here


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Are you gonna preorder at Saks?! It looks like it won't ship until mid-June, but maybe you can also use cash back! I'm not sure about Saks sales, maybe the other ladies can weigh in here


 
I think I'll wait. Maybe the other department stores will start getting them in. Crossing fingers haha. It'll be so awesome if my MCX (marine exchange) gets them but they are always late getting in the bags I'm after. I'll just keep admiring yours until then


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> I wonder if I should just buy something now...do they do the return it and get the discount later or do they do price adjustments if it's within a week or so?



I was doing some research online regarding the Macy's American Icons sale. This year on May 16th if you go in store and donate $3 (it goes to support America Veterans) you get a 25% savings pass which can be used in store all day. I'm almost 100% positive it applies to MK bags as it has in the past. Still double check with your local Macy's.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> I was doing some research online regarding the Macy's American Icons sale. This year on May 16th if you go in store and donate $3 (it goes to support America Veterans) you get a 25% savings pass which can be used in store all day. I'm almost 100% positive it applies to MK bags as it has in the past. Still double check with your local Macy's.



I was at Valleyfair macys and they told me they were excluded from it &#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565; if someone finds something out differnt let me know please. I am looking at something but don't want to pay full price


----------



## 2 stars

Here's the latest on the Macy's got your 6 sale for this Saturday. My SA just told me it excludes MK  She did say there would be an American Icons sale coming up but didn't give me the dates.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Here's the latest on the Macy's got your 6 sale for this Saturday. My SA just told me it excludes MK  She did say there would be an American Icons sale coming up but didn't give me the dates.



It starts Wednesday , did she say if that included Michael Kors?


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> It starts Wednesday , did she say if that included Michael Kors?



Yes that includs MK. Wednesday as in tomorrow or next week the 20th?


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Yes that includs MK. Wednesday as in tomorrow or next week the 20th?



Tomorrow  Yeah that would be great I have my eye on something since they couldnt order my Sun Cindy


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> Tomorrow  Yeah that would be great I have my eye on something since they couldnt order my Sun Cindy



I wonder if they can price adjust the order I just placed. Do you know if there's going to be an online code?


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> I wonder if they can price adjust the order I just placed. Do you know if there's going to be an online code?



I somehow got a 15% welcome to Macy's promo code. Would I be able to get a price adjustment on this? Or should I wait for American Icons to see if it includes MK? I'll be happy with 15% off over 0% off haha


----------



## omri

Pinkalicious said:


> I somehow got a 15% welcome to Macy's promo code. Would I be able to get a price adjustment on this? Or should I wait for American Icons to see if it includes MK? I'll be happy with 15% off over 0% off haha



I've used the same 15% off today to buy wallet.So it works for sure.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I wonder if they can price adjust the order I just placed. Do you know if there's going to be an online code?



Hope nordstrom price match again. Grin!


----------



## Vanessa26

Belk is having their Customer Appreciation Sale 5/13 with an extra 25% off select items, one day only. I just checked online and applied it towards a MK handbag and it worked! There is free shipping. Go through *********** for an additional 2% cash back. Hope that helps!

Code: 
48916641


----------



## paula3boys

Vanessa26 said:


> Belk is having their Customer Appreciation Sale 5/13 with an extra 25% off select items, one day only. I just checked online and applied it towards a MK handbag and it worked! There is free shipping. Go through *********** for an additional 2% cash back. Hope that helps!
> 
> Code:
> 48916641




Do you or anyone else know if they will do price adjustment on purchases? I just ordered something Saturday that is on way to me so I'd love the extra $34.50 back


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> Do you or anyone else know if they will do price adjustment on purchases? I just ordered something Saturday that is on way to me so I'd love the extra $34.50 back



Just try to email them?


----------



## bellevie0891

Macys Icons sale... 25% off items $100 or more. Works on MK. 

Code is "ICONS"


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> I somehow got a 15% welcome to Macy's promo code. Would I be able to get a price adjustment on this? Or should I wait for American Icons to see if it includes MK? I'll be happy with 15% off over 0% off haha



Try calling Macy's customer service to see if they can give you the 25% off that's going on right now. The code is "ICONS." 

I had placed an order yesterday since e-b was offering 16% cash back at Macy's. I was able to get customer service to price adjust my order to reflect the 25% off.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Try calling Macy's customer service to see if they can give you the 25% off that's going on right now. The code is "ICONS."
> 
> I had placed an order yesterday since ****** was offering 16% cash back at Macy's. I was able to get customer service to price adjusted my order to reflect the 25% off.



Will u still get 16% ****** after price adjustment? I thought it wont..


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Will u still get 16% ****** after price adjustment? I thought it wont..



I should. Why is tpf replacing the word with *?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Vanessa26 said:


> Belk is having their Customer Appreciation Sale 5/13 with an extra 25% off select items, one day only. I just checked online and applied it towards a MK handbag and it worked! There is free shipping. Go through *********** for an additional 2% cash back. Hope that helps!
> 
> Code:
> 48916641


Not working for me.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I should. Why is tpf replacing the word with *?



Not sure. I just separate the word or put an asterisk e*bates


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Try calling Macy's customer service to see if they can give you the 25% off that's going on right now. The code is "ICONS."
> 
> I had placed an order yesterday since e-b was offering 16% cash back at Macy's. I was able to get customer service to price adjust my order to reflect the 25% off.



I tried to do it through live chat but since I purchased in store they said I have to call my local store. Do you know if the code works in store? Thanks!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I tried to do it through live chat but since I purchased in store they said I have to call my local store. Do you know if the code works in store? Thanks!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I was in store yesterday and they said only thing was presale and you do $3 donation to get 25% off. On 16th changes to 20%

I believe that's amount they said anyway


----------



## TnC

This is so tempting. Too bad Macy's doesn't have the Ava in blush  maybe ill just get a wallet and sandals lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I was in store yesterday and they said only thing was presale and you do $3 donation to get 25% off. On 16th changes to 20%
> 
> I believe that's amount they said anyway




Hmmm, okay thanks! I will call my store and see if they can apply ICONS to my purchase. If not I will have to go there and do the $3 donation. I am determined to get my 25% off!!!


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Hmmm, okay thanks! I will call my store and see if they can apply ICONS to my purchase. If not I will have to go there and do the $3 donation. I am determined to get my 25% off!!!



My SA said the coupon you get with the $3 donation excludes all MK. Is there an SA you normally deal with? If so I would go to her and see what she can do for you. Whatever you do don't give up!


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> My SA said the coupon you get with the $3 donation excludes all MK. Is there an SA you normally deal with? If so I would go to her and see what she can do for you. Whatever you do don't give up!




I wasn't able to do a price adjustment since they only do that if the bag price goes down, but i was able to do a return and repurchase since I had the tag and my receipt with me. Thank goodness! I got 25% off and it came out to $193...sounds so much better than $280! I'm a happy camper now, thanks for the help girls!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I wasn't able to do a price adjustment since they only do that if the bag price goes down, but i was able to do a return and repurchase since I had the tag and my receipt with me. Thank goodness! I got 25% off and it came out to $193...sounds so much better than $280! I'm a happy camper now, thanks for the help girls!!!



Yeah!!!!! I am so glad you got your 25 percent off. How silly thet they couldnt do one,but glad they took care of you  I wasnt able to get my Sun Cindy since my order canceled out of stock. The one they delievered was so dirty so now with the sale I was thinking about getting  differnt color Cindy


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> I wasn't able to do a price adjustment since they only do that if the bag price goes down, but i was able to do a return and repurchase since I had the tag and my receipt with me. Thank goodness! I got 25% off and it came out to $193...sounds so much better than $280! I'm a happy camper now, thanks for the help girls!!!



I'm glad you were able to do that. It saved you quite a bit of money.


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Yeah!!!!! I am so glad you got your 25 percent off. How silly thet they couldnt do one,but glad they took care of you  I wasnt able to get my Sun Cindy since my order canceled out of stock. The one they delievered was so dirty so now with the sale I was thinking about getting  differnt color Cindy




I would say raspberry but you have the sutton and Selma coming in that color right? What about pale blue!!! Or optic white? I'm loving those light colors right now


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I wasn't able to do a price adjustment since they only do that if the bag price goes down, but i was able to do a return and repurchase since I had the tag and my receipt with me. Thank goodness! I got 25% off and it came out to $193...sounds so much better than $280! I'm a happy camper now, thanks for the help girls!!!



Great price! I can't wait to see your new baby &#128159;&#128159;&#128092;


----------



## TnC

Now I'm tempted to get the Selma in pearl grey...the struggle is real LOL


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I should. Why is tpf replacing the word with *?



I recalled I read somewhere in the e*bates T&C, that rebates isnt effective if the price is adjusted manually.. unless it is store-specific...


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> I recalled I read somewhere in the e*bates T&C, that rebates isnt effective if the price is adjusted manually.. unless it is store-specific...



Well I didn't manually adjust the price. Macy's applied the 25% discount to my order therefore made my total less than what it was originally. We shall see what happens.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Well I didn't manually adjust the price. Macy's applied the 25% discount to my order therefore made my total less than what it was originally. We shall see what happens.


I meant manually adjusted by Macys customer service. If using code: icons all the way during order, its fine.. or.. try to email e*bates?


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Great price! I can't wait to see your new baby [emoji738][emoji738][emoji162]




Haha it's not a new one! I didn't buy a raspberry, aren't u proud of me? I just went to get my blossom Cindy reduced by 25%, so I'm happy cuz I would have been okay paying full price for her... She is a lovely bag! A girl stopped me today and asked where I got her, then she said she was gonna go to Macy's and buy it today [emoji23]


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha it's not a new one! I didn't buy a raspberry, aren't u proud of me? I just went to get my blossom Cindy reduced by 25%, so I'm happy cuz I would have been okay paying full price for her... She is a lovely bag! A girl stopped me today and asked where I got her, then she said she was gonna go to Macy's and buy it today [emoji23]



Aww, that's still worth celebrating, but yeah I thought you bought yourself a new bag in raspberry. &#128518;&#128521;&#128516;


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Just try to email them?




Belk would rather lose the sale and customer than do a price adjustment. They only do PA if price of bag changed not due to coupon. I was on phone on and off all day with different employees in customer service, supervisor and corporate. Such bs really. I had problems with them in past but gave them chance again. Never ever again after today.

In the meanwhile Macy's was happy to do return and repurchase so I could get price adjustment


----------



## doodledoo

A lot of MK bags were marked off at Macy's website. I was also able to apply the code ICONS for additional 25% off.


----------



## paula3boys

Too bad the Macy's site is having tons of technical errors this morning! I am trying to order 2 wallets and get BAD REQUEST for clicking almost everything.

I hope my medium grape Selma ships. It was available yesterday then sold out then available again and now it is off the site.


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Too bad the Macy's site is having tons of technical errors this morning! I am trying to order 2 wallets and get BAD REQUEST for clicking almost everything.
> 
> I hope my medium grape Selma ships. It was available yesterday then sold out then available again and now it is off the site.




I was really surprised at all the previously sold-out bags that were available this morning. I was wondering if there was a system glitch. There were some good deals with the extra 25% off. Luckily, nothing that tempted me.....[emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> I was really surprised at all the previously sold-out bags that were available this morning. I was wondering if there was a system glitch. There were some good deals with the extra 25% off. Luckily, nothing that tempted me.....[emoji3][
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE THEM ALL TOO WONDERING WHERE THEY ALL CAME FROM


----------



## MDT

I've been trying to pick up aqua from last year and saw an aqua e/w Hamilton on Macy's site just now. With 20% + 25% off, it came to $167. I HAD to order! I'm really hoping it wasn't a glitch and that this bag is actually in stock. Something tells me I'm probably going to end up with an email saying it really isn't in stock.


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> I've been trying to pick up aqua from last year and saw an aqua e/w Hamilton on Macy's site just now. With 20% + 25% off, it came to $167. I HAD to order! I'm really hoping it wasn't a glitch and that this bag is actually in stock. Something tells me I'm probably going to end up with an email saying it really isn't in stock.




How did you get 20 and 25%? Do you mean how it was marked down then extra for Icons or USA code?


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> How did you get 20 and 25%? Do you mean how it was marked down then extra for Icons or USA code?




Yeah. It was marked down 20% and then I used the ICONS (25% off) code.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> keishapie1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was really surprised at all the previously sold-out bags that were available this morning. I was wondering if there was a system glitch. There were some good deals with the extra 25% off. Luckily, nothing that tempted me.....[emoji3][
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE THEM ALL TOO WONDERING WHERE THEY ALL CAME FROM
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!!! It's like they opened up the vault!! I was BAD! ..but I bought with the intention of not keeping everything...I can't resist stacked sales and good prices!
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> smileydimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!!! It's like they opened up the vault!! I was BAD! ..but I bought with the intention of not keeping everything...I can't resist stacked sales and good prices!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I just placed a 2nd order because they added more stuff after the 1st order!!! I'm DONE! They need to STOP! lolol. Let's see what actually gets shipped lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> smileydimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!!! It's like they opened up the vault!! I was BAD! ..but I bought with the intention of not keeping everything...I can't resist stacked sales and good prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW!!!  Where have they been storing all of these older colors all this time? I think I had 5 different bags placed in my cart until I made myself pick JUST ONE! And now I'm sitting here reloading pages hoping I didn't miss out on something better.
> 
> When I finally saw the aqua Hamilton, I had to get that. But the pic showed gold hardware. I thought aqua came in silver? So I'm not really sure what bag I'll receive if my order actually does goes through! Oh well, it was a good price and I can always resell if I don't end up with the bag I wanted!
Click to expand...


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> BeachBagGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW!!!  Where have they been storing all of these older colors all this time? I think I had 5 different bags placed in my cart until I made myself pick JUST ONE! And now I'm sitting here reloading pages hoping I didn't miss out on something better.
> 
> When I finally saw the aqua Hamilton, I had to get that. But the pic showed gold hardware. I thought aqua came in silver? So I'm not really sure what bag I'll receive if my order actually does goes through! Oh well, it was a good price and I can always resell if I don't end up with the bag I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Apple Large Selma so we will see. I sure hope we dont get all store returns and dirty
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> BeachBagGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I just placed a 2nd order because they added more stuff after the 1st order!!! I'm DONE! They need to STOP! lolol. Let's see what actually gets shipped lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the bags that were previously sold out?! I am curious! I just saw some hamilton travelers in vitelo for 20% off too..good price!
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> MDT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Apple Large Selma so we will see. I sure hope we dont get all store returns and dirty
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here! Well I ordered enough bags so I'm sure at least one will be good!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> BeachBagGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were the bags that were previously sold out?! I am curious! I just saw some hamilton travelers in vitelo for 20% off too..good price!
> 
> 
> 
> They had some Selma messengers that are older colors...and since I'm a sucker for the messenger I ordered a few. Plus they had random bags here and there...and older colors for different styles popping up. Lots of stuff sold quick.
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Pinkalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had some Selma messengers that are older colors...and since I'm a sucker for the messenger I ordered a few. Plus they had random bags here and there...and older colors for different styles popping up. Lots of stuff sold quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you use the code:ICONS    It gives you an extra 25% off the already marked sale price!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Just make sure you use the code:ICONS    It gives you an extra 25% off the already marked sale price!!!



I just got something *PINK* 

That was my LAST thing on my list to tide me over during bar prep this summer.
I was sooo good for the past few days, the 25% off plus 6% cash back was a no brainer (plus I sold my Rebecca Minkoff and got some $ back on my Cindy..look at me trying to justify myself )http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I just got something *PINK*
> 
> That was my LAST thing on my list to tide me over during bar prep this summer.
> I was sooo good for the past few days, the 25% off plus 6% cash back was a no brainer (plus I sold my Rebecca Minkoff and got some $ back on my Cindy..look at me trying to justify myself )http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Yay for pink!!! Yeah it's hard to resist these sales!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I just got something *PINK*
> 
> That was my LAST thing on my list to tide me over during bar prep this summer.
> I was sooo good for the past few days, the 25% off plus 6% cash back was a no brainer (plus I sold my Rebecca Minkoff and got some $ back on my Cindy..look at me trying to justify myself )http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh what did you buy raspberry Ava


----------



## TnC

Did Macy's ever carry dark dune Selma? im debating between pearl grey and dark dune Selma. Since Macy's is having a sale of course I'm leaning towards pearl grey haha.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I just got something *PINK*
> 
> That was my LAST thing on my list to tide me over during bar prep this summer.
> I was sooo good for the past few days, the 25% off plus 6% cash back was a no brainer (plus I sold my Rebecca Minkoff and got some $ back on my Cindy..look at me trying to justify myself )http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Where did you get 6% cash back?! e bates only had 3% on both my orders (yesterday and today)


----------



## paula3boys

Got a cancel notice on one of the two wallets I ordered today


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> Got a cancel notice on one of the two wallets I ordered today


Oh ugh.


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Got a cancel notice on one of the two wallets I ordered today



Ugh. I'm fearing the same thing. Everything was showing up and disappearing so fast.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Got a cancel notice on one of the two wallets I ordered today



Oh no not good. I called about my Apple Selma I ordered and was told it is comming from a store in Michigan .............which that scares me because how will it look and 25 percent off will be over once it arrives since it says ship date of May 19.ugggggggggggggggg what to do. I just hate receiving it from the store since my last bag was such a mess


----------



## CocoChannel

Just placed an order for a raspberry silver hamilton....I'm obsessed!!!! I just got the jet set travel tote in fuchsia silver yesterday!!  I just couldn't pass up the 25% off especially since it just came out. I need to go to shopakorsholics anonymous lol...&#128523; What to buy next? They have so many tempting bags on Macys right now!!!! Yikes&#128514;


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Oh no not good. I called about my Apple Selma I ordered and was told it is comming from a store in Michigan .............which that scares me because how will it look and 25 percent off will be over once it arrives since it says ship date of May 19.ugggggggggggggggg what to do. I just hate receiving it from the store since my last bag was such a mess




I'm still waiting for notice on my grape Selma. I hope I get it


----------



## zakksmommy1984

CocoChannel said:


> Just placed an order for a raspberry silver hamilton....I'm obsessed!!!! I just got the jet set travel tote in fuchsia silver yesterday!!  I just couldn't pass up the 25% off especially since it just came out. I need to go to shopakorsholics anonymous lol...[emoji39] What to buy next? They have so many tempting bags on Macys right now!!!! Yikes[emoji23]




I ordered that Hamilton too the east west my stores close by only got the ns tote version darn it I want it now lol


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> I'm still waiting for notice on my grape Selma. I hope I get it




It's on the way! I can't wait. Now to sell large Violet Selma


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get 6% cash back?! e bates only had 3% on both my orders (yesterday and today)




I used befrugal!! I have accounts with e*bates and topcash back (one word) lol I check them all to see which ones are the highest. 

You don't think they'll cancel my raspberry ava since its "new" right.. I'm getting nervous. I hope your stuff ships!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> It's on the way! I can't wait. Now to sell large Violet Selma




Oh thank goodness!!! How exciting!!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I used befrugal!! I have accounts with e*bates and topcash back (one word) lol I check them all to see which ones are the highest.
> 
> You don't think they'll cancel my raspberry ava since its "new" right.. I'm getting nervous. I hope your stuff ships!




Only the stuff they pulled out of their hidden vault was at risk of canceling so you're safe! My raspberry Selma and grape Selma are on the way. Grape wallet canceled and waiting to get blue wallet notice (crossing fingers)


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Only the stuff they pulled out of their hidden vault was at risk of canceling so you're safe! My raspberry Selma and grape Selma are on the way. Grape wallet canceled and waiting to get blue wallet notice (crossing fingers)



Wow, that was quick! I'm still waiting to hear about my aqua Hamilton. After I ordered, it no longer showed up on the website. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bagsncakes

MDT said:


> Wow, that was quick! I'm still waiting to hear about my aqua Hamilton. After I ordered, it no longer showed up on the website. Keeping my fingers crossed!




You made me purchase the medium studded Selma messenger in watermelon from Macys sale ! I would never ever in this life purchase the watermelon selma if I hadn't seen yours


----------



## MDT

Mariamshah said:


> You made me purchase the medium studded Selma messenger in watermelon from Macys sale ! I would never ever in this life purchase the watermelon selma if I hadn't seen yours



Awesome! I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## MDT

My Aqua Hamilton shipped! It's coming from Texas (where I'm at) so it should take no time to get here. So happy it didn't cancel!


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> My Aqua Hamilton shipped! It's coming from Texas (where I'm at) so it should take no time to get here. So happy it didn't cancel!



Yeah so happy for you I ordered a apple large selma but it's comming from a store I go back and forth to cancel the order since it won't ship till the 19th plus I'm afraid it's not going to look good


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> My Aqua Hamilton shipped! It's coming from Texas (where I'm at) so it should take no time to get here. So happy it didn't cancel!


One of my messengers is shipping so far....a lot of it is shipping separately so it will be like X-Mas with all the boxes that will be coming!


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Yeah so happy for you I ordered a apple large selma but it's comming from a store I go back and forth to cancel the order since it won't ship till the 19th plus I'm afraid it's not going to look good




I actually did cancel my order but then reordered because I figured it was wirth the risk  Worst case, I'll return it. Best case, I'll have a bag I missed out on and have been listing after!


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> I actually did cancel my order but then reordered because I figured it was wirth the risk  Worst case, I'll return it. Best case, I'll have a bag I missed out on and have been listing after!



Exactly! I hope the grape Selma that is shipped from a store arrives in good condition, but we will see. It shipped UPS and my raspberry Selma shipped Fed Ex. I guess the stores use UPS, but warehouse uses Fed Ex? Raspberry is arriving tomorrow and grape on the 19th


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> One of my messengers is shipping so far....a lot of it is shipping separately so it will be like X-Mas with all the boxes that will be coming!


1 cancel on a bag so far....bummer...but I feel less guilty now lol


----------



## jchristensen09

I was curious if anyone knows if Neiman Marcus clearances Michael Kors often. They're the only store left I can find with a pear Selma medium messenger, but they also are the only store that has not put the color pear on clearance yet. I was wondering if anyone is more familiar with them because I generally go to Macy's or Nordstrom. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> 1 cancel on a bag so far....bummer...but I feel less guilty now lol





paula3boys said:


> Exactly! I hope the grape Selma that is shipped from a store arrives in good condition, but we will see. It shipped UPS and my raspberry Selma shipped Fed Ex. I guess the stores use UPS, but warehouse uses Fed Ex? Raspberry is arriving tomorrow and grape on the 19th





MDT said:


> I actually did cancel my order but then reordered because I figured it was wirth the risk  Worst case, I'll return it. Best case, I'll have a bag I missed out on and have been listing after!



Apple Selma canceled after all, just got the email........ I guess i will be getting something else decisions what to choose  Pale blue large Cindy,pearl grey...... dark dune top zip jet set, or a  Hamilton E/W  pale blue with silver  hmmmmmmmmmmm and I think I will exchange my medium selma for a large in electric blue


----------



## paula3boys

Well second wallet from order of two wallets cancelled so both wallets are not coming now since got cancel on other one yesterday. I'm bummed


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Well second wallet from order of two wallets cancelled so both wallets are not coming now since got cancel on other one yesterday. I'm bummed[/QU
> 
> 
> Im sorry ....Stinks so bad


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> paula3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well second wallet from order of two wallets cancelled so both wallets are not coming now since got cancel on other one yesterday. I'm bummed[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinks so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew grape had a chance since it was a vault type thing but the blue one was at stores just a few weeks ago so I had hope even though it was marked down item. I don't think their site has proper updates to stock though. My cancelled grape wallet was off site then after cancel notice I saw it there again so I called to find out the deal on that. Stock said zero in her records
Click to expand...


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> smileydimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew grape had a chance since it was a vault type thing but the blue one was at stores just a few weeks ago so I had hope even though it was marked down item. I don't think their site has proper updates to stock though. My cancelled grape wallet was off site then after cancel notice I saw it there again so I called to find out the deal on that. Stock said zero in her records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so either, but then I think like mine was comming from a store and either their stock wasnt updated or they took to long to pull it and someone bought it. Its just stupid if its not there take it off the site!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> paula3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so either, but then I think like mine was comming from a store and either their stock wasnt updated or they took to long to pull it and someone bought it. Its just stupid if its not there take it off the site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Gets our hopes up! I was looking forward to the wallets as much as the bags! I know that's crazy lol
Click to expand...


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> smileydimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Gets our hopes up! I was looking forward to the wallets as much as the bags! I know that's crazy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not crazy at all I was looking for a grape one to go with my sutton. We just have Michael Kors love and getting our hopes up only to tell us No..not fair :help::dots:
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Apple Selma canceled after all, just got the email........ I guess i will be getting something else decisions what to choose  Pale blue large Cindy,pearl grey...... dark dune top zip jet set, or a  Hamilton E/W  pale blue with silver  hmmmmmmmmmmm and I think I will exchange my medium selma for a large in electric blue




Ahhh bummer.  Lots of decisions to make ..hmmmm..


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> Well second wallet from order of two wallets cancelled so both wallets are not coming now since got cancel on other one yesterday. I'm bummed




Oh ugh. .  I have 1 bag coming and 1 cancelled ao far so we will see about the others...


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> paula3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not crazy at all I was looking for a grape one to go with my sutton. We just have Michael Kors love and getting our hopes up only to tell us No..not fair :help::dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wanted the grape wallet to go with grape Selma on way from Macy's store. The other wallet was for baseball and football games
Click to expand...


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Apple Selma canceled after all, just got the email........ I guess i will be getting something else decisions what to choose  Pale blue large Cindy,pearl grey...... dark dune top zip jet set, or a  Hamilton E/W  pale blue with silver  hmmmmmmmmmmm and I think I will exchange my medium selma for a large in electric blue



Bummer the apple Selma cancelled. 

I'll vote on the pale blue Hamilton w/ silver!


----------



## ley2

Oh my.. Why so many cancellation.. probably shall wait for bloomingdales brown bags sales next week? I am aiming for wallet in blush color! seems so many of u raving for this color.. Hehe..


----------



## fieldsinspring

Both of my orders got cancelled-- figured it was too good


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh ugh. .  I have 1 bag coming and 1 cancelled ao far so we will see about the others...


another bag cancelled...and another bag shipped...I'm 2 out of 4 right now....


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> another bag cancelled...and another bag shipped...I'm 2 out of 4 right now....



I'm glad you got two I hope more ship can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## Bootlover07

I ordered a large grape Selma from Macy's for 217. It was 25% off and I got the extra sale using the icons code. I ordered it before and sent it back but for that price decided to give it another shot


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I ordered 3 bag charms that were sold out and threw in 2 pairs of mk flip flops for free shipping-YES,  I spent an additional 60 bucks to save 10.00 in shipping because I'm a total moron.....let's hope none of my multiple orders get cancelled. 2 items are in transit and 3 will not be shipped till the 20th-WTH!! Friggin Macy's!!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I ordered 3 bag charms that were sold out and threw in 2 pairs of mk flip flops for free shipping-YES,  I spent an additional 60 bucks to save 10.00 in shipping because I'm a total moron.....let's hope none of my multiple orders get cancelled. 2 items are in transit and 3 will not be shipped till the 20th-WTH!! Friggin Macy's!!



I hate paying for shipping. I would rather buy something else than pay for shipping. It's not like it's going to arrive any faster, lol.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I hate paying for shipping. I would rather buy something else than pay for shipping. It's not like it's going to arrive any faster, lol.




Ditto.


----------



## MDT

My bag arrived in my town last night, but it isn't scheduled for delivery until Monday. I'm hoping it makes its way onto a UPS truck for early today instead!


----------



## r1ta_s

The order I placed for large Aqua Selma got cancelled.


----------



## paula3boys

r1ta_s said:


> The order I placed for large Aqua Selma got cancelled.




That stinks


----------



## MDT

r1ta_s said:


> The order I placed for large Aqua Selma got cancelled.



Ugh, I'm sorry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> another bag cancelled...and another bag shipped...I'm 2 out of 4 right now....


Another bag cancelled today....so 2 out of 5 now...not having much faith in the other two ...so yes I ordered 7 bags!!! Good lawd!!! I must have known I wouldn't get them all (uh yeah, sure lol)!


----------



## Minkette

BeachBagGal said:


> Another bag cancelled today....so 2 out of 5 now...not having much faith in the other two ...so yes I ordered 7 bags!!! Good lawd!!! I must have known I wouldn't get them all (uh yeah, sure lol)!


Wow! 7 bags! What did you order?

I got a jet set zip top multifunction tote in electric blue!


----------



## ley2

BeachBagGal said:


> Another bag cancelled today....so 2 out of 5 now...not having much faith in the other two ...so yes I ordered 7 bags!!! Good lawd!!! I must have known I wouldn't get them all (uh yeah, sure lol)!



Share pls! I have yet to look anything haha.. guess I will miss this round sales..


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

One of my mk bag charms was cancelled. So far it seems like everything else I ordered is in transit. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MKbaglover

I have set my husband a challenge!  He will be in New York around the 5/6 June for work and I have given him a bargain hunt task.  I have $51 left from our last trip and he has to get something from MK without adding anything to it (51 before tax, he can pay the tax).  I will be intrigued what he comes up with but if anyone knows of any stores that have sales around that date/ often have MK clearance sections, let me know and I will send there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Another bag cancelled today....so 2 out of 5 now...not having much faith in the other two ...so yes I ordered 7 bags!!! Good lawd!!! I must have known I wouldn't get them all (uh yeah, sure lol)!


1 more shipped and 1 more cancelled.........so official count...3 out of 7 bags are coming. A little disappointing, but my wallet will be happier...funny cause they send me a 20% off coupon code for each cancellation (I now have 4)..should be 25% since that's the discount I got lol. Ah well.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just a heads up, Macy's now has a lot of the newer colors on sale and the code icon still works through today- these bags should be the real deal. (Riley, Selma, Hamilton, etc)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Wow! 7 bags! What did you order?
> 
> I got a jet set zip top multifunction tote in electric blue!


I tried to get the jet set speccio crossbody in electric blue, but it got cancelled   Bummer because I love that color! I'm getting a Selma , Selma messenger, and a Bedford. I will def post pix when I get!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy's added more styles on sale...several different Fuschia bags..plus the extra 25% off with code:ICONS                          (and NO I shouldn't be looking! lol)


----------



## diva7633

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get 6% cash back?! e bates only had 3% on both my orders (yesterday and today)



Shop at home is 16% cash back!!!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Macy's added more styles on sale...several different Fuschia bags..plus the extra 25% off with code:ICONS                          (and NO I shouldn't be looking! lol)



Me either I just ordered two Riley's chilli and watermelon


----------



## Bootlover07

When does the Icons sale end?


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> When does the Icons sale end?



Today.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Me either I just ordered two Riley's chilli and watermelon


Oooo niiiice!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Today.....


I believe today is the last day. Someone correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## Bootlover07

Thanks! Guess I'll have to go ahead and order a crossbody now! I'm going on vacation at the end of June, don't know if I'll catch another sale before then


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks! Guess I'll have to go ahead and order a crossbody now! I'm going on vacation at the end of June, don't know if I'll catch another sale before then


I think Bloomingdales has a brown bag sale coming up next week... Not sure of the discount.


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> I think Bloomingdales has a brown bag sale coming up next week... Not sure of the discount.




Thanks for the info! I usually order from Macy's because I can use my store credit card. I use Nordstrom sometimes too. I got a notification that my order for the large grape Selma was cancelled  I was excited about that! However, I went ahead and ordered the peanut Selma messenger and the peanut jet set crossbody so I can see which one I want to keep.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Ugh, Macy's is killing me! So far I've ordered fuchsia/silver bedford, fuchsia wallet, and tile blue selma plus picked up the studded raspberry selma yesterday. I think I need a ban!


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Ugh, Macy's is killing me! So far I've ordered fuchsia/silver bedford, fuchsia wallet, and tile blue selma plus picked up the studded raspberry selma yesterday. I think I need a ban!



Me too I need to ban too but trying to decide between tile selma or top zip jet set


----------



## paula3boys

For those who ordered during ICONS at Macy's, if you got your sorry coupon for 20% off and you use e*bates, it is now up to 16% cash back (better than the 3% during the ICONS sale) so it is a better deal now! 

I just used one of my two sorry coupons on a new bag


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> For those who ordered during ICONS at Macy's, if you got your sorry coupon for 20% off and you use e*bates, it is now up to 16% cash back (better than the 3% during the ICONS sale) so it is a better deal now!
> 
> I just used one of my two sorry coupons on a new bag



What's the sorry coupon?


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> What's the sorry coupon?



Sorry your order was canceled. I ordered two wallets and they were canceled so I got two coupons for 20% off anything to be used within 30 days.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Sorry your order was canceled. I ordered two wallets and they were canceled so I got two coupons for 20% off anything to be used within 30 days.



Oh ok.


----------



## TnC

If anyone has an extra 20% off coupon they won't use I would love to have it  I need a new wallet now 

(Sorry in advance if I'm not allowed to ask)


----------



## iceNY

TnC said:


> If anyone has an extra 20% off coupon they won't use I would love to have it  I need a new wallet now
> 
> (Sorry in advance if I'm not allowed to ask)



I have one 20% code when you pay with Macy's card. Lmk if you want it.


----------



## Agw923

What is the bloomingdales sale


----------



## TnC

iceNY said:


> I have one 20% code when you pay with Macy's card. Lmk if you want it.



I don't have a Macy's card  thank you though.


----------



## Agw923

Does anyone know where i could get a large selma in black on sale ?


----------



## paula3boys

iceNY said:


> I have one 20% code when you pay with Macy's card. Lmk if you want it.



Which one is that? Does it work on MK full price too? 

(I am not trying to get your coupon, just curious lol)


----------



## iceNY

paula3boys said:


> Which one is that? Does it work on MK full price too?
> 
> (I am not trying to get your coupon, just curious lol)



I just checked the coupon again - it says it excludes MK. Sorry.
Oh and it says Star Pass on it (not sure if it makes any difference).


----------



## Bootlover07

iceNY said:


> I just checked the coupon again - it says it excludes MK. Sorry.
> 
> Oh and it says Star Pass on it (not sure if it makes any difference).




Yeah I have one too since they cancelled the order in my grape Selma. Kinda pissed, what's the point of giving you a coupon that you can't use on MK when the order that got cancelled was for MK?? Stupid


----------



## melbo

Got this in the mail. Too bad the store is much too far


----------



## TnC

Bootlover07 said:


> Yeah I have one too since they cancelled the order in my grape Selma. Kinda pissed, what's the point of giving you a coupon that you can't use on MK when the order that got cancelled was for MK?? Stupid



Oh I thought the sorry it got cancelled coupon they give you was good on anything? That sucks you can't use the coupon on MK. Maybe if you talked to customer service or even a SA they might give you a discount? Good luck!


----------



## MDT

My aqua/silver Hamilton arrived! It was a return, but seems to be in great condition. The box on the other hand, was completely smashed. I'm really getting tired of Macy's crappy packing. I don't care if I pay full price or 50% off, no box should look like the one I received. That's twice now with Macy's. Regardless, I'm happy to finally have the aqua bag I missed out on and even more thrilled it has shw! The photo on the website showed gold.


----------



## ley2

MDT said:


> My aqua/silver Hamilton arrived! It was a return, but seems to be in great condition. The box on the other hand, was completely smashed. I'm really getting tired of Macy's crappy packing. I don't care if I pay full price or 50% off, no box should look like the one I received. That's twice now with Macy's. Regardless, I'm happy to finally have the aqua bag I missed out on and even more thrilled it has shw! The photo on the website showed gold.



How bad Macys packing was? I also received poor packaging from NM.. the bag was in good condition though..


----------



## TnC

Maybe it was the shipping company (fedex/ups)? When my box arrived from Macy's when I bought my sutton it was in excellent shape. Have you seen videos of those employees just throwing and kicking some their packages they are supposed to deliver? It's crazy! Glad that your bag hasn't been harmed though hehe


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Got this in the mail. Too bad the store is much too far



I got that too for my store have you ever been to one , wondering what will be on sale


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

TnC said:


> Maybe it was the shipping company (fedex/ups)? When my box arrived from Macy's when I bought my sutton it was in excellent shape. Have you seen videos of those employees just throwing and kicking some their packages they are supposed to deliver? It's crazy! Glad that your bag hasn't been harmed though hehe



I once received a packaged mk purse from macys that I could swear someone kicked the box  like a football punt. The bag itself was dented everywhere with bad stitching and an actual hole in the saffiano! The hamilton I received was an obvious return by some dingbat who used it. I returned it the same day I received it instore. Macys shipping service is terrible. Dillards is okay, zappo's is great and MK is of course fab with their careful packaging.


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> I got that too for my store have you ever been to one , wondering what will be on sale



No, I've never been to a MK boutique, just to the outlet. &#128529;I'm on a ban, so I just can't torture myself by going to inspect, lol.


----------



## MDT

ley2 said:


> How bad Macys packing was? I also received poor packaging from NM.. the bag was in good condition though..



I guess I should have been happy this one was at least in a box. I've had numerous saffiano bags from Macy's shipped in those plastic shipping bags!.I always vow to never order bags from them, but they always seem to have the best deals so it's so hard to stay away!

I'm sure all the dents are thanks to UPS, but the box itself barely had a piece of tape securing the opening. I think both Macy's and UPS dropped the ball on this one. I'm just happy the bag made it okay! The UPS delivery man apologized and wanted me to open it before he left so he could make sure everything inside was fine.


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> Got this in the mail. Too bad the store is much too far



THANK GOD there isn't a store near me! My husband would probably kill me after the damage I've done this month


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> THANK GOD there isn't a store near me! My husband would probably kill me after the damage I've done this month



Lol, I wonder how it differs to the outlets, Macy's, etc. Would love to go there to buy something... Maybe another Miranda or a Casey &#128517;&#128522;. They would be worth the trip and splurge, IMO.


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> I guess I should have been happy this one was at least in a box. I've had numerous saffiano bags from Macy's shipped in those plastic shipping bags!.I always vow to never order bags from them, but they always seem to have the best deals so it's so hard to stay away!
> 
> I'm sure all the dents are thanks to UPS, but the box itself barely had a piece of tape securing the opening. I think both Macy's and UPS dropped the ball on this one. I'm just happy the bag made it okay! The UPS delivery man apologized and wanted me to open it before he left so he could make sure everything inside was fine.



Macy's can be a hit in miss with their packaging, but exchanging/returning items is so easy. Disappointment sucks but I'm willing to fight for my perfect bag.


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> Macy's can be a hit in miss with their packaging, but exchanging/returning items is so easy. Disappointment sucks but I'm willing to fight for my perfect bag.



I'm right there with you!


----------



## paula3boys

iceNY said:


> I just checked the coupon again - it says it excludes MK. Sorry.
> 
> Oh and it says Star Pass on it (not sure if it makes any difference).



 Star pass is very different as it excludes regular priced MK. It works on sale (clearance) MK though



Bootlover07 said:


> Yeah I have one too since they cancelled the order in my grape Selma. Kinda pissed, what's the point of giving you a coupon that you can't use on MK when the order that got cancelled was for MK?? Stupid




It works on MK. I used both of mine today on full priced MK 



TnC said:


> Oh I thought the sorry it got cancelled coupon they give you was good on anything? That sucks you can't use the coupon on MK. Maybe if you talked to customer service or even a SA they might give you a discount? Good luck!




It does work on MK


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> No, I've never been to a MK boutique, just to the outlet. &#128529;I'm on a ban, so I just can't torture myself by going to inspect, lol.



I just got that email also and I'm on ban too.  That's ok though for now cause they still do not have anything else in blossom here besides the Cynthia.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Got this in the mail. Too bad the store is much too far




I wonder why I didn't get this one. I've bought several things over past six months


----------



## AuntJulie

MDT said:


> I guess I should have been happy this one was at least in a box. I've had numerous saffiano bags from Macy's shipped in those plastic shipping bags!.I always vow to never order bags from them, but they always seem to have the best deals so it's so hard to stay away!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure all the dents are thanks to UPS, but the box itself barely had a piece of tape securing the opening. I think both Macy's and UPS dropped the ball on this one. I'm just happy the bag made it okay! The UPS delivery man apologized and wanted me to open it before he left so he could make sure everything inside was fine.




My UPS guy told me he received the box in that condition. I think Macy's uses cheap packing tape that doesn't keep the box's structure in tact. Plus they never bubble wrap anything. 

I've returned so many bags to Macy's because of the lousy shipping.


----------



## ley2

myluvofbags said:


> I just got that email also and I'm on ban too.  That's ok though for now cause they still do not have anything else in blossom here besides the Cynthia.



What does it mean by "on ban"? You are not allowed to buy from them?


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I wonder why I didn't get this one. I've bought several things over past six months



It will probably show up. Have you checked your bulk /spam folder? I didn't get a coupon, just an alert.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ley2 said:


> What does it mean by "on ban"? You are not allowed to buy from them?



Haha what she means is that she is on a ban that is self-imposed..I am also now banning myself from buying any more bags! I've been on an MK spree and I'm satisfied with my collection at the moment, just gotta enjoy what I have


----------



## myluvofbags

ley2 said:


> What does it mean by "on ban"? You are not allowed to buy from them?



No, not that I'm "not" allowed,  I'm banning myself as I've made a bunch of bag purchases recently.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha what she means is that she is on a ban that is self-imposed..I am also now banning myself from buying any more bags! I've been on an MK spree and I'm satisfied with my collection at the moment, just gotta enjoy what I have



I feel the same way!  Enjoy what we have... for now!   Lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

I also got an email. MK is about 30 minutes from me, however, I'm also on a self- imposed ban until close to Fall. I'm also trying to enjoy what I have. It took a lot of effort to resist the most recent Macy's sale but I succeeded.....[emoji28]


----------



## ley2

myluvofbags said:


> No, not that I'm "not" allowed,  I'm banning myself as I've made a bunch of bag purchases recently.



Ohh! I thought how dare they ban people from buying! Hahaa


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I also got an email. MK is about 30 minutes from me, however, I'm also on a self- imposed ban until close to Fall. I'm also trying to enjoy what I have. It took a lot of effort to resist the most recent Macy's sale but I succeeded.....[emoji28]



Good for you for resisting,  although it's so hard.  I was interested in the Bowery hobo.   Fortunately it's only available in 3 colors and none I want or need.


----------



## iheart_purses

Can anyone who goes to a store today please post what they got for 30% off !!!
I'm very tempted to call the store today and see if it's worth a trip..... Hey it's only an hour away and I've got the day off


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Got this in the mail. Too bad the store is much too far



I got this email too but my nearest MK boutique is in the city an hour away. I'm tempted to go take a peek but will be very disappointed if I don't find anything. It will be a waste of time and gas.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I got this email too but my nearest MK boutique is in the city an hour away. I'm tempted to go take a peek but will be very disappointed if I don't find anything. It will be a waste of time and gas.



Lol, I know. It would be a nice experience, but only if it were on the way or I was on a mission to buy a new bag.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Lol, I know. It would be a nice experience, but only if it were on the way or I was on a mission to buy a new bag.



I wonder if the SA's can tell you what's on sale. I will try calling later, I mean the worst they can say is they can't tell me over the phone.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I wonder if the SA's can tell you what's on sale. I will try calling later, I mean the worst they can say is they can't tell me over the phone.



Yeah, it doesn't hurt to call. You could also do it in reverse. If you have something specific you could call and see if they have it in stock, then you could ask if it was part of the sale. Wish I had a friend looking for MK. I would push them to go for a looksie


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> Can anyone who goes to a store today please post what they got for 30% off !!!
> I'm very tempted to call the store today and see if it's worth a trip..... Hey it's only an hour away and I've got the day off



Yes please! Someone post what they got  My MK is only 10 mins away but such a shame I am not looking for anything atm
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> Can anyone who goes to a store today please post what they got for 30% off !!!
> 
> I'm very tempted to call the store today and see if it's worth a trip..... Hey it's only an hour away and I've got the day off







2 stars said:


> I got this email too but my nearest MK boutique is in the city an hour away. I'm tempted to go take a peek but will be very disappointed if I don't find anything. It will be a waste of time and gas.







2 stars said:


> I wonder if the SA's can tell you what's on sale. I will try calling later, I mean the worst they can say is they can't tell me over the phone.




Posted a thread with pics ladies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

nordstrom.com  has various MK bags 40% off!


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> Posted a thread with pics ladies!



30% off presale started today and open to public starting Thursday!

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...off-mk-boutique-sale-907610.html#post28576770


----------



## ley2

BeachBagGal said:


> nordstrom.com  has various MK bags 40% off!



I saw watermelon mostly gone though..


----------



## paula3boys

HOORAY for 20% off MK. I don't know if it works on regular priced, but it does on sale items. Free shipping at $75 instead of $99- no code needed.


----------



## tdungey

My sister went into Macy's today. There were lots of MK on clearance. My Macy's had some special where everything was an additional 15% off. The clearance prices were lower than the ones on-line. She also received Macy's money for her purchase. She paid 192 for a small Riley satchel with a matching multifunction wallet, plus 40 dollars in Macy's money. So if you are looking for a bag that's on sale online, I would check out the store deals first!


----------



## smileydimples

tdungey said:


> My sister went into Macy's today. There were lots of MK on clearance. My Macy's had some special where everything was an additional 15% off. The clearance prices were lower than the ones on-line. She also received Macy's money for her purchase. She paid 192 for a small Riley satchel with a matching multifunction wallet, plus 45 dollars in Macy's money. So if you are looking for a bag that's on sale online, I would check out the store deals first!



what color did she get


----------



## tdungey

She got it in Peanut/Gold.


----------



## melbo

Small raspberry Sutton 30% off


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com  has an extra 20% off sale and clearance bags with code:SPRING20  . You might have to be a Loyalist to use (it's free to sign up).


----------



## Pinkalicious

Aghh Nordstrom's half yearly sale... medium sutton in peanut for 40% off...why must you tempt me WHYYYY


----------



## Pinkalicious

Okay I walked away unscathed...I did get something MK from the Nordstrom's half yearly sale but at least it wasn't the sutton. If it was a dark khaki or luggage sutton for 40% off I would have snatched it up, but I don't think I want a peanut sutton. But someone please buy it...it's such a good price! and use top cash back for 8% cash back!!


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay I walked away unscathed...I did get something MK from the Nordstrom's half yearly sale but at least it wasn't the sutton. If it was a dark khaki or luggage sutton for 40% off I would have snatched it up, but I don't think I want a peanut sutton. But someone please buy it...it's such a good price! and use top cash back for 8% cash back!!



What did you get?


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> What did you get?



An iphone 5s phone case with credit card slot, in pale pink! It was $29 then I used 8% cash back. So excited to get it. I liked pale pink but not enough to get it in a bag as it was too bright for me. I have a blush wallet so I could not get a PP wallet...PP phone case was begging me to buy her! I'll post pics when I get her. I should have selected in store pick up since I want to check out blush sutton in person, but I thought shipping to me would be more convenient.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> An iphone 5s phone case with credit card slot, in pale pink! It was $29 then I used 8% cash back. So excited to get it. I liked pale pink but not enough to get it in a bag as it was too bright for me. I have a blush wallet so I could not get a PP wallet...PP phone case was begging me to buy her! I'll post pics when I get her. I should have selected in store pick up since I want to check out blush sutton in person, but I thought shipping to me would be more convenient.



Those are cute i've seen them online. I was hoping the ipad cases would go on sale but no luck yet. Blush sutton where? Omg you shouldn't have told me.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Those are cute i've seen them online. I was hoping the ipad cases would go on sale but no luck yet. Blush sutton where? Omg you shouldn't have told me.




Haha I've been telling everyone in here, it's on nordstroms website but it also says its at my local store. Almost afraid to go check it out in person...


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I've been telling everyone in here, it's on nordstroms website but it also says its at my local store. Almost afraid to go check it out in person...



LOL i just saw your post on the sutton thread.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I've been telling everyone in here, it's on nordstroms website but it also says its at my local store. Almost afraid to go check it out in person...



Hahahahaha I just saw it avaliable at Valleyfair to pick up...oh boy stay away you might have a new friend name blushy sutton


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Hahahahaha I just saw it avaliable at Valleyfair to pick up...oh boy stay away you might have a new friend name blushy sutton




Ahh you did!? How did it look? You should have taken pics


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh you did!? How did it look? You should have taken pics



I saw it online that it was avaliable


----------



## Bootlover07

Does anyone know when Bloomingdale's current sale ends?


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Does anyone know when Bloomingdale's current sale ends?


May 25th for the Big Brown Bag Sale.  June 7th for the Designer Handbag Sale.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> May 25th for the Big Brown Bag Sale.  June 7th for the Designer Handbag Sale.




Has the designer handbag sale already started?


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Has the designer handbag sale already started?


Yes


----------



## Pinkalicious

Good sales at L&T!!

Large Colette $223 - black, chili, luggage, sun
Pear Cindy Messenger $94
Large white/aqua greenwich $201
Large Riley $206 - peanut, chili, watermelon [tempted by peanut riley!!]
Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody $83 - fuschia, aquamarine 
Medium Sutton $184 - Pear, Fuschia
Selmas $167

and moreee!


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anyone else think Pale Pink will go on sale by the end of summer?


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> Does anyone else think Pale Pink will go on sale by the end of summer?



Yes, I think that any remaining stock will be heavily discounted by the end of Summer.....


----------



## MDT

iheart_purses said:


> Does anyone else think Pale Pink will go on sale by the end of summer?



Seems like a lot of the spring colors are being discounted at the moment. Pear, watermelon and fuchsia are all on sale everywhere so I'm sure it's only a matter of time for the other colors.


----------



## J'aime

Just snagged a Jet Set Travel in Sun from Lord and Taylor! I almost bought it from MK directly at $194 but L&T had it for $156. It says it is shipping from a store so hoping it won't be one of those "sorry we didn't really have it in stock" type deals.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dillards has the croc dillons marked down to $199 in black, sun and luggage/peanut? instore. Everything in fuschia, aquamarine and pear was also discounted instore.


----------



## 2 stars

Bloomingdales has medium selma satchel in black, navy, electric blue and peanut for $178.80.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Bloomingdales has medium selma satchel in black, navy, electric blue and peanut for $178.80.



is it still on sale? I couldnt find it..


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> is it still on sale? I couldnt find it..



It must have been a mistake because they are no longer on the website. I chatted with a rep and she's claiming they are sold out company wide. I think this is a lie. How can all 4 colors be sold out company wide?


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> It must have been a mistake because they are no longer on the website. I chatted with a rep and she's claiming they are sold out company wide. I think this is a lie. How can all 4 colors be sold out company wide?




Sounds like they quickly removed a mistake


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Sounds like they quickly removed a mistake



I swear the second after I posted that on here it's gone from the website. I wonder if they keep an eye on tpf?


----------



## Pinkalicious

So I ordered a peanut riley off of Macys online with the code HOORAY for 20% off but I just got the catalog that mentioned the shop in-store promotion where you get $40 (macy's money) back if you spend $200 or more. My total price for Riley came out to $229 or so but I used a $100 gift card. 

The shop in store promo says it can be used on top of coupons and sale prices...would I be able to go to Macy's and do a return and repurchase? The only thing is I would lose out on my e*bates 8%, but $40 is better than 8%. The only problem is I am not sure if I will get the riley by this Sunday (when the shop in store promo ends). But Riley was reduced online to $275 before the 20% off so I am not sure if my local Macy's has it discounted to that price as well... ahhh, maybe I'll just call my local store.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> So I ordered a peanut riley off of Macys online with the code HOORAY for 20% off but I just got the catalog that mentioned the shop in-store promotion where you get $40 (macy's money) back if you spend $200 or more. My total price for Riley came out to $229 or so but I used a $100 gift card.
> 
> The shop in store promo says it can be used on top of coupons and sale prices...would I be able to go to Macy's and do a return and repurchase? The only thing is I would lose out on my e*bates 8%, but $40 is better than 8%. The only problem is I am not sure if I will get the riley by this Sunday (when the shop in store promo ends). But Riley was reduced online to $275 before the 20% off so I am not sure if my local Macy's has it discounted to that price as well... ahhh, maybe I'll just call my local store.




I don't think the bonus cash was being issued after yesterday. I thought you were on no buy lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I don't think the bonus cash was being issued after yesterday. I thought you were on no buy lol



Lol I was...and then peanut riley was on sale at Macy's plus an extra 20% off plus cash back plus my $100 gift card, I couldn't say no

but NOW I AM lol!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Secretsales.com has a good Michael Kors sale at the moment (UK only).
I've just ordered a Greenwich medium in Navy for £179 plus another 10% cash back with Top cash back.


----------



## Nichaidez

L&T  has awesome sales on many of the Mk bags....Colette ~$209


----------



## fieldsinspring

You don't get e bates but in store it's additional 25% instead of 20% plus the $40 cash card for $200, better deal 





Pinkalicious said:


> So I ordered a peanut riley off of Macys online with the code HOORAY for 20% off but I just got the catalog that mentioned the shop in-store promotion where you get $40 (macy's money) back if you spend $200 or more. My total price for Riley came out to $229 or so but I used a $100 gift card.
> 
> The shop in store promo says it can be used on top of coupons and sale prices...would I be able to go to Macy's and do a return and repurchase? The only thing is I would lose out on my e*bates 8%, but $40 is better than 8%. The only problem is I am not sure if I will get the riley by this Sunday (when the shop in store promo ends). But Riley was reduced online to $275 before the 20% off so I am not sure if my local Macy's has it discounted to that price as well... ahhh, maybe I'll just call my local store.


----------



## Pinkalicious

fieldsinspring said:


> You don't get e bates but in store it's additional 25% instead of 20% plus the $40 cash card for $200, better deal



ahhh really?? is the Riley marked down to $275 in stores too? cuz 25% off plus 20% plus $40 cash would be an amazing deal.. plus, do I need to have the bag in hand? cuz the tracking hasn't even updated yet 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## missmoimoi

Not as good as I'm supposed to be but...no regrets. Both bags are standout, classic and practical in real life use!  I really want the large Colette in chilli red but it's not sold in Canada. Importing it is just too much. 

Croc Dillon was 238 cad and large navy Colette was 279 cad


----------



## keishapie1973

missmoimoi said:


> Not as good as I'm supposed to be but...no regrets. Both bags are standout, classic and practical in real life use!  I really want the large Colette in chilli red but it's not sold in Canada. Importing it is just too much.
> 
> Croc Dillon was 238 cad and large navy Colette was 279 cad
> View attachment 3010637



Great deals!!! I've never seen the navy Colette in real life. Congrats!!!


----------



## r1ta_s

Pinkalicious said:


> ahhh really?? is the Riley marked down to $275 in stores too? cuz 25% off plus 20% plus $40 cash would be an amazing deal.. plus, do I need to have the bag in hand? cuz the tracking hasn't even updated yet
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I don't think they will let you have 25% off + 20% off. It would be great if you can get it


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes same markdowns in store but you get 25% INSTEAD of 20%, but not in addition to. Then on top of that you get the $40 Macy's money for $200 spent. 




Pinkalicious said:


> ahhh really?? is the Riley marked down to $275 in stores too? cuz 25% off plus 20% plus $40 cash would be an amazing deal.. plus, do I need to have the bag in hand? cuz the tracking hasn't even updated yet
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> ahhh really?? is the Riley marked down to $275 in stores too? cuz 25% off plus 20% plus $40 cash would be an amazing deal.. plus, do I need to have the bag in hand? cuz the tracking hasn't even updated yet
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Your deal was better because they only had 2 left in the store and both of them were not that nice looking I went to Oakridge mall .. They said they only had one I didn't believe it ... Low and behold there it was peanut riley large looked good so see went home with me I had a 20 percent off coupon plus 135 gift card and 20 cash so I paid 80 bucks out of pocket and now I'm in trouble because I also earned 40.00 exchanging my chili riley the one they sent me was ok looking but I was picky ... Now I have earned 120 in gift cards ... Black riley needs to go on sale or that pale blue but I have pale blue but it's not riley darn it !!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Your deal was better because they only had 2 left in the store and both of them were not that nice looking I went to Oakridge mall .. They said they only had one I didn't believe it ... Low and behold there it was peanut riley large looked good so see went home with me I had a 20 percent off coupon plus 135 gift card and 20 cash so I paid 80 bucks out of pocket and now I'm in trouble because I also earned 40.00 exchanging my chili riley the one they sent me was ok looking but I was picky ... Now I have earned 120 in gift cards ... Black riley needs to go on sale or that pale blue but I have pale blue but it's not riley darn it !!!



Ahhh nicee!! Please post pictures! I agree, Riley in black is perfect, would have snatched that one up if it was on sale and if I didn't have 2 black MKs already!


----------



## iheart_purses

Pinkalicious said:


> Good sales at L&T!!
> 
> Large Colette $223 - black, chili, luggage, sun
> Pear Cindy Messenger $94
> Large white/aqua greenwich $201
> Large Riley $206 - peanut, chili, watermelon [tempted by peanut riley!!]
> Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody $83 - fuschia, aquamarine
> Medium Sutton $184 - Pear, Fuschia
> Selmas $167
> 
> and moreee!



Are these sales over now? I'm looking at the riley, it still says it's on sale, but not nearly as low as this!


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> Are these sales over now? I'm looking at the riley, it still says it's on sale, but not nearly as low as this!



Yes I think so. Almost every MK bag was on sale


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I think so. Almost every MK bag was on sale



Macys has 20% off handbags and an additional 20% off as well
Small Riley is $222 plus 20% off Large is $275


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I think so. Almost every MK bag was on sale





iheart_purses said:


> Are these sales over now? I'm looking at the riley, it still says it's on sale, but not nearly as low as this!



Macys has a sale 20% off handbags and an additional 20% off that price..I'm eyeing the Riley or the Sutton


----------



## hollymable

You also might want to check with your local macys store. Last weekend they were doing an extra 25% off already marked down bags plus i was able to use the macys wow pass for an additional 20% off. Even if they don't have the bag you want in the store i think the SA can order it for you to give you the lower price.


----------



## TnC

hollymable said:


> You also might want to check with your local macys store. Last weekend they were doing an extra 25% off already marked down bags plus i was able to use the macys wow pass for an additional 20% off. Even if they don't have the bag you want in the store i think the SA can order it for you to give you the lower price.



What is the wow pass? Is it only for Macy's cardholders?


----------



## hollymable

No. Its basically a coupon for 20 percent off.  You can find it in a macys ad or I think you can even print one from their website.


----------



## paula3boys

Super for 20% off sale priced bags at Macy's


----------



## Bootlover07

hollymable said:


> No. Its basically a coupon for 20 percent off.  You can find it in a macys ad or I think you can even print one from their website.




Do you know how long this coupon is good for?


----------



## tdungey

May 31st.


----------



## smileydimples

Lord and Taylor has 25 percent off for their friends and family


----------



## sasababy

Bloomingdales private sale. Take $25 off every $100 dollars you spend. 
codeS25


----------



## ley2

smileydimples said:


> Lord and Taylor has 25 percent off for their friends and family



Valid until 15 june? *grin..


----------



## gorchess

sasababy said:


> Bloomingdales private sale. Take $25 off every $100 dollars you spend.
> codeS25



Its PS25!


----------



## Akinorev63

Michael Kors stores have 25% extra off the sale items. Bought a Stud Selma messenger for 140$.


----------



## smileydimples

Akinorev63 said:


> Michael Kors stores have 25% extra off the sale items. Bought a Stud Selma messenger for 140$.



ohhhhh what colors did they have?


----------



## Akinorev63

smileydimples said:


> ohhhhh what colors did they have?


 Just the Fuchsia was on sale. I wanted that one. Now it matches my MK espadrilles perfectly. &#128514;


----------



## coivcte

Nordstrom also has studded medium Selma messenger on sale 25% off). I couldn't resist &#128531;


----------



## TnC

Anyone know if Macy's will have a sale this week?


----------



## MDT

TnC said:


> Anyone know if Macy's will have a sale this week?



I was at Macy's last night and asked if there were any sales and was told no. Bummer, but I ended up paying FP for a bag anyway. Haha.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

TnC said:


> Anyone know if Macy's will have a sale this week?



Both my local Macy's will have 25% off all brands of bags June 14th 12-5pm.


----------



## myluvofbags

Harley77 said:


> Both my local Macy's will have 25% off all brands of bags June 14th 12-5pm.



My SA also just told me,  Macy's will have a sale on the 14th.   No presale or anything.   Just that day.   Thank goodness I stopped by and found out.  Was going to grab the Bowery in black from Bloomingdales online as they have a sale.   Now,  I'll wait instead of worrying about shipping issues and get exactly what I want!


----------



## TnC

Aww too bad  the Macy's money reward card is only valid June 3-7.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know if Belk does price adjustments? I bought fuchsia riley on 5/28 but their friends and family sale starts tomorrow. My bag won't even be delivered until Thursday.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> I was at Macy's last night and asked if there were any sales and was told no. Bummer, but I ended up paying FP for a bag anyway. Haha.




You should go back on June 14th during the sale times so you could do a return and repurchase to get 25% off. Macy's is great about that! 



myluvofbags said:


> My SA also just told me,  Macy's will have a sale on the 14th.   No presale or anything.   Just that day.   Thank goodness I stopped by and found out.  Was going to grab the Bowery in black from Bloomingdales online as they have a sale.   Now,  I'll wait instead of worrying about shipping issues and get exactly what I want!




The Bowery is gorgeous. Especially in black! Please post pics when you get her 



Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know if Belk does price adjustments? I bought fuchsia riley on 5/28 but their friends and family sale starts tomorrow. My bag won't even be delivered until Thursday.




Excited for you to get Riley. You'll love her. Try emailing or calling Belk customer service. I think they are a family owned business so hopefully they'll let you.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Belk friends and family doesn't apply to clearance MK. Oh well,  I think I still got a good deal at $214 and no tax.


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> You should go back on June 14th during the sale times so you could do a return and repurchase to get 25% off. Macy's is great about that!



Now why didn't I think of that? Great idea!


----------



## Sarah03

Macy's has some "Limited Time" discounts on sale MK bags. It looks like they're marked down 25% with an additional 25% off. Large Rileys are $207!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> Macy's has some "Limited Time" discounts on sale MK bags. It looks like they're marked down 25% with an additional 25% off. Large Rileys are $207!



I saw this!! I'm speaking to a live chat agent right now and since my purchase for large riley was within the 14 day window I'm getting a price adjustment Certainly didn't expect that as I already got it for a great price (20% off, 8% e*bates after reduced to $275) but any bit of a discount always helps!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw this!! I'm speaking to a live chat agent right now and since my purchase for large riley was within the 14 day window I'm getting a price adjustment Certainly didn't expect that as I already got it for a great price (20% off, 8% e*bates after reduced to $275) but any bit of a discount always helps!!



 And I'm going to the store today to get my price adjustment on my peanut Riley to since now it's 25% off


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> And I'm going to the store today to get my price adjustment on my peanut Riley to since now it's 25% off



yay!!
i love macy's!!! 
i also love riley so much i wouldn't have minded paying more for this bag..but it just makes the bag more special when it's on extra sale!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> yay!!
> i love macy's!!!
> i also love riley so much i wouldn't have minded paying more for this bag..but it just makes the bag more special when it's on extra sale!



Yes I agree gotta love the extra sale   I am so happy you love Riley!!!


----------



## TnC

Yay the wallet I've been eyeing went lower! Can't wait to get it. I even got another wallet because it was a good deal LOL.


----------



## paula3boys

Thanks for heads up on sale. I got a price adjustment on my diamond necklace from Macy's too! If I keep or exchange either the Riley or Colette I'll get those adjustments as well!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Can any coupons be used on top of the current special sale prices at Macy's?


----------



## paula3boys

Harley77 said:


> Can any coupons be used on top of the current special sale prices at Macy's?




It wouldn't let me online


----------



## CocoChannel

Harley77 said:


> Both my local Macy's will have 25% off all brands of bags June 14th 12-5pm.



Is this in store only or online too?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> It wouldn't let me online



Ok, me either. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't a glitch or something.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CocoChannel said:


> Is this in store only or online too?



My SA told me in store only.


----------



## CocoChannel

Harley77 said:


> My SA told me in store only.



Perfect thank you!


----------



## Bootlover07

So I've been stuck between the peanut Selma messenger and the peanut jet set. I ordered the Selma and soft leather jet set during the last Macy's sale, but returned the jet set because I didn't like the way the chain strap twisted. I was wanting to try the saffiano jet set but couldn't find it in peanut on sale anywhere. Last week it became available at Nordstrom so I went ahead and ordered it because it was still cheaper full price than the Selma messenger on sale. 

Anyways, today I went to pick up the jet set from Nordstrom and the SA said he was pretty sure they were price matching it somewhere. He checked and they were! I forget where, but who cares! He was so nice and did a quick price adjustment so YAY!!


----------



## TnC

Bootlover07 said:


> So I've been stuck between the peanut Selma messenger and the peanut jet set. I ordered the Selma and soft leather jet set during the last Macy's sale, but returned the jet set because I didn't like the way the chain strap twisted. I was wanting to try the saffiano jet set but couldn't find it in peanut on sale anywhere. Last week it became available at Nordstrom so I went ahead and ordered it because it was still cheaper full price than the Selma messenger on sale.
> 
> Anyways, today I went to pick up the jet set from Nordstrom and the SA said he was pretty sure they were price matching it somewhere. He checked and they were! I forget where, but who cares! He was so nice and did a quick price adjustment so YAY!!



That is so awesome! I love when SA's go above and beyond for the customer!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> So I've been stuck between the peanut Selma messenger and the peanut jet set. I ordered the Selma and soft leather jet set during the last Macy's sale, but returned the jet set because I didn't like the way the chain strap twisted. I was wanting to try the saffiano jet set but couldn't find it in peanut on sale anywhere. Last week it became available at Nordstrom so I went ahead and ordered it because it was still cheaper full price than the Selma messenger on sale.
> 
> Anyways, today I went to pick up the jet set from Nordstrom and the SA said he was pretty sure they were price matching it somewhere. He checked and they were! I forget where, but who cares! He was so nice and did a quick price adjustment so YAY!!



how nice!! i saw the jet set crossbody on super sale on macys.com today! hopefully he price matched that one, I believe it was less than $100? Are you returning selma messenger? peanut in saffiano leather is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> how nice!! i saw the jet set crossbody on super sale on macys.com today! hopefully he price matched that one, I believe it was less than $100? Are you returning selma messenger? peanut in saffiano leather is one of my favorites.




Not sure yet!! I think they price matched Lord and Taylor? It was 25% off. I adore the peanut!!! Now that I have both in not sure which one I want to keep. I really like both and wanted the jet set because it's much cheaper...but I think I might prefer the messenger!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Not sure yet!! I think they price matched Lord and Taylor? It was 25% off. I adore the peanut!!! Now that I have both in not sure which one I want to keep. I really like both and wanted the jet set because it's much cheaper...but I think I might prefer the messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019837
> View attachment 3019838
> View attachment 3019840
> View attachment 3019841


Both are cute, but I personally prefer the Messenger more. I might be slightly biased since I do have a few.


----------



## TnC

Bootlover07 said:


> Not sure yet!! I think they price matched Lord and Taylor? It was 25% off. I adore the peanut!!! Now that I have both in not sure which one I want to keep. I really like both and wanted the jet set because it's much cheaper...but I think I might prefer the messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019837
> View attachment 3019838
> View attachment 3019840
> View attachment 3019841



I like the jet set more! But the messenger is bigger and would hold more.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Not sure yet!! I think they price matched Lord and Taylor? It was 25% off. I adore the peanut!!! Now that I have both in not sure which one I want to keep. I really like both and wanted the jet set because it's much cheaper...but I think I might prefer the messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019837
> View attachment 3019838
> View attachment 3019840
> View attachment 3019841



Both are nice but I prefer the messenger.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Not sure yet!! I think they price matched Lord and Taylor? It was 25% off. I adore the peanut!!! Now that I have both in not sure which one I want to keep. I really like both and wanted the jet set because it's much cheaper...but I think I might prefer the messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019837
> View attachment 3019838
> View attachment 3019840
> View attachment 3019841




They both look great on you but I'm gonna go with the Selma messenger, I have the exact same one and it's so versatile!

The jet set lays more flat against your body so it would depend on your preferences!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Not sure yet!! I think they price matched Lord and Taylor? It was 25% off. I adore the peanut!!! Now that I have both in not sure which one I want to keep. I really like both and wanted the jet set because it's much cheaper...but I think I might prefer the messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019837
> View attachment 3019838
> View attachment 3019840
> View attachment 3019841


I think I like the messenger more on you.  Great color!


----------



## MDT

Ok, ladies, someone needs to hide my wallet! I just bought a tile blue medium Selma from Lord and Taylor. How could I NOT take advantage of the F&F sale, free shipping and no sales tax? If I love this color more than aquamarine, I'll be selling my aquamarine Jet Set Travel tote in order to lessen the blow to my bank account. LOL.


----------



## MDT

Bootlover07 said:


> Not sure yet!! I think they price matched Lord and Taylor? It was 25% off. I adore the peanut!!! Now that I have both in not sure which one I want to keep. I really like both and wanted the jet set because it's much cheaper...but I think I might prefer the messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019837
> View attachment 3019838
> View attachment 3019840
> View attachment 3019841



I like the messenger better, but that's only due to the fact that I'm not a big fan of the JS crossbody. The messenger is just more interesting to me. It looks so cute on you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> Ok, ladies, someone needs to hide my wallet! I just bought a tile blue medium Selma from Lord and Taylor. How could I NOT take advantage of the F&F sale, free shipping and no sales tax? If I love this color more than aquamarine, I'll be selling my aquamarine Jet Set Travel tote in order to lessen the blow to my bank account. LOL.




Haha I know what you mean. I'm always changing my mind every time I see a bag I have to have. Right now I'm trying to sell blush medium Ava, and I'm eyeing an electric blue e/w Hamilton. Nordies has it for 25% off right now, should I go for it or wait for a better sale?

Does Macy's price match? I don't want to go back in store on June 14th, I don't like going to the mall on weekends


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I know what you mean. I'm always changing my mind every time I see a bag I have to have. Right now I'm trying to sell blush medium Ava, and I'm eyeing an electric blue e/w Hamilton. Nordies has it for 25% off right now, should I go for it or wait for a better sale?
> 
> Does Macy's price match? I don't want to go back in store on June 14th, I don't like going to the mall on weekends



Macy's doesn't price match sadly , but Nordstrom has s better return policy and if something went wrong with it you would get better customer service I say buy it there. Your not alone I change my mind too.. We have to love it it's a big investment


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I know what you mean. I'm always changing my mind every time I see a bag I have to have. Right now I'm trying to sell blush medium Ava, and I'm eyeing an electric blue e/w Hamilton. Nordies has it for 25% off right now, should I go for it or wait for a better sale?
> 
> Does Macy's price match? I don't want to go back in store on June 14th, I don't like going to the mall on weekends



MK needs to stop coming out with so many gorgeous colors/bringing back some of the gorgeous ones from later seasons. I just need to stop looking because I'm ALWAYS going to find something else I want in place of something I have. This is going to be it for me for awhile I think.

I'd go for the electric blue Hamilton now. Seems like that color was just rereleased so it probably won't be on clearance for a long time. I just paid full price for an electric blue bag. I wanted it that bad! But I'll do a price adjustment when Macy's has their sale on the 14th so at least I'll get some money back!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> MK needs to stop coming out with so many gorgeous colors/bringing back some of the gorgeous ones from later seasons. I just need to stop looking because I'm ALWAYS going to find something else I want in place of something I have. This is going to be it for me for awhile I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go for the electric blue Hamilton now. Seems like that color was just rereleased so it probably won't be on clearance for a long time. I just paid full price for an electric blue bag. I wanted it that bad! But I'll do a price adjustment when Macy's has their sale on the 14th so at least I'll get some money back!




Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away. 

Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502


It looks great on you! ...and EB = YES!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502



It looks good!! Love that pop of color!! The handles go down more than I thought !! It looks like a good size for you .. Do you think it feels heavy on?


----------



## AuntJulie

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502




It looks great on you!  Definitely get that one!

Is the electric blue the same color as sapphire?  I have an east west sapphire Hamilton packed away in a dust bag and I forgot how pretty it is!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502



E/W looks perfect on you and electric blue is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> It looks great on you! ...and EB = YES!!!





smileydimples said:


> It looks good!! Love that pop of color!! The handles go down more than I thought !! It looks like a good size for you .. Do you think it feels heavy on?





AuntJulie said:


> It looks great on you!  Definitely get that one!
> 
> Is the electric blue the same color as sapphire?  I have an east west sapphire Hamilton packed away in a dust bag and I forgot how pretty it is!





keishapie1973 said:


> E/W looks perfect on you and electric blue is gorgeous!!!



Thanks for the feedback!! My sister thought it was too big on me but once I started looking at pics of me wearing small sutton to e/w hamilton, the GHW on the EB just looks so gorge..I think I need something different. This is so out of my comfort zone but I think raspberry ava helped with me getting away from my normal, neutral colored bags. 

Still love my neutrals though

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502




That's the perfect size for you- it's definitely not too big. The electric blue is stunning!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502


I think it looks great on you, a beautiful colour.  What height are you?  I'm 5'1 and I am thinking about this bag in Pear.  My husband is in New York and has asked if I would like a present  the pear is on sale and makes it a bargain compared to here.  I am thinking either this in Pear or medium Selma satchel in Mandarin.  I don't own a a Hamilton and won't have a chance to try one on before tomorrow when he will get it so I just want to compare heights!


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> It looks great on you!  Definitely get that one!
> 
> Is the electric blue the same color as sapphire?  I have an east west sapphire Hamilton packed away in a dust bag and I forgot how pretty it is!


Sapphire and electric blue are almost the same color.  Sapphire is a slightly deeper, darker blue than electric blue.  Electric blue is a bit brighter.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for the feedback!! My sister thought it was too big on me but once I started looking at pics of me wearing small sutton to e/w hamilton, the GHW on the EB just looks so gorge..I think I need something different. This is so out of my comfort zone but I think raspberry ava helped with me getting away from my normal, neutral colored bags.
> 
> Still love my neutrals though


Go for it!  That bag is truly stunning and the gold hardware against the electric blue is to die for!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502



The e/w looks perfect on you! Go for it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

thanks ladies! i think i will get it since nordies has it for 25% off (price matched w/ L&T, and i dont have to worry about return shipping etc). ill be selling medium blush ava but think this one will be more practical and my first bright color that isn't pink



MKbaglover said:


> I think it looks great on you, a beautiful colour.  What height are you?  I'm 5'1 and I am thinking about this bag in Pear.  My husband is in New York and has asked if I would like a present  the pear is on sale and makes it a bargain compared to here.  I am thinking either this in Pear or medium Selma satchel in Mandarin.  I don't own a a Hamilton and won't have a chance to try one on before tomorrow when he will get it so I just want to compare heights!



thank you! i'm 5'3" and i saw the pear in person, it's lovely. i was never drawn to hamilton e/w satchel but i love the extra hardware. do you own a selma? if you do i would go for hamilton! the only difference is the lack of crossbody option with hamilton, but i think i'll live since all of my other MK bags have crossbody straps  u should have him get it for you...he did ask



ubo22 said:


> Go for it!  That bag is truly stunning and the gold hardware against the electric blue is to die for!



the gold hardware against the electric blue is what really drew me to this bag! i liked the small sutton but it's not on sale ($278) and i wanted something different than my other bags..soo excited to get this one!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502



Doesn't look big on you. Get it! It's such a gorgeous color. 

My EB medium selma arrives today and she was 40% off  This makes her extra special.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> thanks ladies! i think i will get it since nordies has it for 25% off (price matched w/ L&T, and i dont have to worry about return shipping etc). ill be selling medium blush ava but think this one will be more practical and my first bright color that isn't pink
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! i'm 5'3" and i saw the pear in person, it's lovely. i was never drawn to hamilton e/w satchel but i love the extra hardware. do you own a selma? if you do i would go for hamilton! the only difference is the lack of crossbody option with hamilton, but i think i'll live since all of my other MK bags have crossbody straps  u should have him get it for you...he did ask
> 
> 
> 
> the gold hardware against the electric blue is what really drew me to this bag! i liked the small sutton but it's not on sale ($278) and i wanted something different than my other bags..soo excited to get this one!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you for the quick reply!!  Yes I have a Navy medium selma satchel and Deep Pink large selma.  Yes I should, go for it, I am restricted to sale stuff due to the price bracket he has given me- he also likes to get something that can only be got the US but I think most bags are over here just not in all the colours.  I haven't seen pear here, we did have mandarin but I only saw it in large selma, I prefer the medium. The pear looks really lovely and bright in the pics, does it look too neon in reality though.  I agree about crossbody but I don't usually use that option on my satchel/ tote and I have a couple of crossbody bags.


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!!  Yes I have a Navy medium selma satchel and Deep Pink large selma.  Yes I should, go for it, I am restricted to sale stuff due to the price bracket he has given me- he also likes to get something that can only be got the US but I think most bags are over here just not in all the colours.  I haven't seen pear here, we did have mandarin but I only saw it in large selma, I prefer the medium. The pear looks really lovely and bright in the pics, does it look too neon in reality though.  I agree about crossbody but I don't usually use that option on my satchel/ tote and I have a couple of crossbody bags.



I actually think pear in photos online looks pretty close to the color IRL. I'd say it's one step down from neon green.


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> I actually think pear in photos online looks pretty close to the color IRL. I'd say it's one step down from neon green.


Ok that's very helpful- thank you!


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I know.. I think I'll go for the nordies one. Blush medium Ava should sell sooner r later. I don't need it to sell right now, but I just feel better when I can switch bags out right away.
> 
> Does the e/w look big on me? What do you think, also smileydimples let me know what u think!
> 
> View attachment 3020502



Looks super nice!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> Ok that's very helpful- thank you!



it really isn't neon green at all, it's a beautiful light green color that is bright and cheerful you'll love it, and especially since it's on sale! i think the hardware looks so pretty against this color on the hamilton. i hope you get it!



bellevie0891 said:


> Looks super nice!!



thank you! i cant wait to get this..still no shipping confirmation from nordstroms, idk why it's making me nervous lol
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com has the Med Selma in Blush on sale for $223.50 and the extra $50 off for the sale = $173.50!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> bloomingdales.com has the Med Selma in Blush on sale for $223.50 and the extra $50 off for the sale = $173.50!!!




That's the deal 2 stars and smileydimples got for it yesterday! Are u getting it? Blush is seriously a pretty color, a must have!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> That's the deal 2 stars and smileydimples got for it yesterday! Are u getting it? Blush is seriously a pretty color, a must have!




Oh yay I'm glad they got it! I'm not getting, but wanted to let others know about the deal.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> bloomingdales.com has the Med Selma in Blush on sale for $223.50 and the extra $50 off for the sale = $173.50!!!




It lets me add it to my cart but says unavailable when I try to checkout....[emoji22]


----------



## TnC

Goodness! I'm so tempted to get on in the deal with medium Selma in blush because I love the color buuuut I'm not into the Selma style as much as Ava when it comes to blush color. The price on the Selma is amazing though.


----------



## TnC

keishapie1973 said:


> It lets me add it to my cart but says unavailable when I try to checkout....[emoji22]



Oh no! I added it to my cart but didn't checkout.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> It lets me add it to my cart but says unavailable when I try to checkout....[emoji22]



If you call a Bloomies store they can find it in their system and then you can call whichever store has it, and ask them to price match the online price!! That's what 2 stars did


----------



## smileydimples

thank you! i cant wait to get this..still no shipping confirmation from nordstroms, idk why it's making me nervous lol
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/[/QUOTE]

I don't have my shipping notice either I'm going crazy!! They price matched my blush Selma too so I have two shipments and either have no shipping yet &#128528;&#128528;&#128528; I know blush will ship but I need that blue bag to ship lol


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> Oh no! I added it to my cart but didn't checkout.


Do Nordstrom chat have them price match it , they did it for me


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I don't have my shipping notice either I'm going crazy!! They price matched my blush Selma too so I have two shipments and either have no shipping yet &#128528;&#128528;&#128528; I know blush will ship but I need that blue bag to ship lol



Oooh just got my shipping confirmation! My last 2 Nordies orders were shipped out the same day, wonder why this time it took 2 days. Hopefully I don't get a defective bag, since my local Nordies does not have EB e/w hamilton.

What blue bag did you get?


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh just got my shipping confirmation! My last 2 Nordies orders were shipped out the same day, wonder why this time it took 2 days. Hopefully I don't get a defective bag, since my local Nordies does not have EB e/w hamilton.
> 
> What blue bag did you get?



The one I posted the Bowery electric blue .. The lady told me there was only one .. Why is it still on the website makes me nervous
Yeah glad you got shipping confirm


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> The one I posted the Bowery electric blue .. The lady told me there was only one .. Why is it still on the website makes me nervous
> 
> Yeah glad you got shipping confirm




Oh yeah!! Ah I hope you get it, that's such a nice bag!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh yeah!! Ah I hope you get it, that's such a nice bag!!!



Me too I hope so I just got off chat everything looks good no issues. There is still only one so there will be a lot of cancelations if other order.oh fingers crossed I can't take it!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> it really isn't neon green at all, it's a beautiful light green color that is bright and cheerful you'll love it, and especially since it's on sale! i think the hardware looks so pretty against this color on the hamilton. i hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! i cant wait to get this..still no shipping confirmation from nordstroms, idk why it's making me nervous lol
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I don't think I am getting it after all, my husband preferred a different bag......the tile blue selma!!!! He decided to treat me and not restrict me to sale items.  He sent me some pics, it is 25% of at Lord and Taylor.  He is great, I have a new bag to look forward to, I am on a ban now...for his sake.


----------



## ley2

BeachBagGal said:


> bloomingdales.com has the Med Selma in Blush on sale for $223.50 and the extra $50 off for the sale = $173.50!!!



Sad i missed this.. Thot of getting blush selma or ava. But ava is too narrow..


----------



## bagsncakes

ley2 said:


> Sad i missed this.. Thot of getting blush selma or ava. But ava is too narrow..




It's still available. I just bought it after your post


----------



## Pinkalicious

ley2 said:


> Sad i missed this.. Thot of getting blush selma or ava. But ava is too narrow..



you can live chat with nordstroms and ask them to price match it


----------



## myluvofbags

Nordstrom has the large peanut Riley on sale,  40% off.


----------



## TnC

Can anyone tell me how the refund process goes at Macy's when you used a Macy's giftcard for partial payment? Does the amount go to your credit card first then the rest in giftcard or the other way around when you return one of the items in your order?


----------



## keishapie1973

TnC said:


> Can anyone tell me how the refund process goes at Macy's when you used a Macy's giftcard for partial payment? Does the amount go to your credit card first then the rest in giftcard or the other way around when you return one of the items in your order?



I think it goes to your credit card first, then the rest to a gift card....


----------



## TnC

keishapie1973 said:


> I think it goes to your credit card first, then the rest to a gift card....



Thank you


----------



## gorchess

Did someone post that Macy's would be having a sale today or this week? Stores or online as well?


----------



## 2 stars

gorchess said:


> Did someone post that Macy's would be having a sale today or this week? Stores or online as well?



Sunday in store only. 25% off.


----------



## gorchess

2 stars said:


> Sunday in store only. 25% off.



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gorchess said:


> Thank you &#128522;



I just got a card in the mail with a promo code for online this Sunday as well.


----------



## gorchess

Harley77 said:


> I just got a card in the mail with a promo code for online this Sunday as well.



Really?? I'm really hoping its online as well.. I hate going to the mall on weekends


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gorchess said:


> Really?? I'm really hoping its online as well.. I hate going to the mall on weekends




Yeah, just a small card in the mail. Code: PRIVATE


----------



## gorchess

Harley77 said:


> Yeah, just a small card in the mail. Code: PRIVATE



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## tdungey

Harley77 said:


> Yeah, just a small card in the mail. Code: PRIVATE




Were there any exclusions written on the card?


----------



## donutsprinkles

tdungey said:


> Were there any exclusions written on the card?



I don't have the card, but I was at Macy's today and I asked about several bags (both full price and Sale) from MK and Coach, and was told "The private sale is 25% off everything on Sunday, *including* Michael Kors and Coach, which are normally excluded! We are also doing pre-sale."


----------



## tdungey

donutsprinkles said:


> I don't have the card, but I was at Macy's today and I asked about several bags (both full price and Sale) from MK and Coach, and was told "The private sale is 25% off everything on Sunday, *including* Michael Kors and Coach, which are normally excluded! We are also doing pre-sale."



Wow! Really? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## gorchess

donutsprinkles said:


> I don't have the card, but I was at Macy's today and I asked about several bags (both full price and Sale) from MK and Coach, and was told "The private sale is 25% off everything on Sunday, *including* Michael Kors and Coach, which are normally excluded! We are also doing pre-sale."



What does pre sale mean?


----------



## myluvofbags

gorchess said:


> What does pre sale mean?



Presale is when you pay to hold it, then pick up on Sunday.   I did my presale on Tuesday.


----------



## gorchess

myluvofbags said:


> Presale is when you pay to hold it, then pick up on Sunday.   I did my presale on Tuesday.



Wow didn't know they had that.  What did you pick up?


----------



## myluvofbags

gorchess said:


> Wow didn't know they had that.  What did you pick up?



I preordered the Bowery in black


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> I preordered the Bowery in black


Ooo pix and thoughts on it when you get it! Looks like such a nice, wearable style.


----------



## gorchess

Macys sale begins today through sunday 
Code- SUPER 20% off
I'm wondering if the other sale code PRIVATE is strictly for sunday..anyone know?


----------



## donutsprinkles

gorchess said:


> Macys sale begins today through sunday
> Code- SUPER 20% off
> I'm wondering if the other sale code PRIVATE is strictly for sunday..anyone know?



The SUPER code isn't applicable to "select licensed departments" (which I think includes the likes of Coach and MK), so MK is excluded (I tried it). Additionally, the pre-sale Private 25% off code is not yet active, so you will probably have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## myluvofbags

gorchess said:


> Macys sale begins today through sunday
> Code- SUPER 20% off
> I'm wondering if the other sale code PRIVATE is strictly for sunday..anyone know?



The PRIVATE sale is for Sunday only.  They are doing presale now in store with pickup on Sunday.


----------



## gorchess

donutsprinkles said:


> The SUPER code isn't applicable to "select licensed departments" (which I think includes the likes of Coach and MK), so MK is excluded (I tried it). Additionally, the pre-sale Private 25% off code is not yet active, so you will probably have to wait until Sunday.



Thanks! I did try the code as well. So I will hope for the best sunday. I called my local Macy's this one was not doing the presale.







myluvofbags said:


> The PRIVATE sale is for Sunday only.  They are doing presale now in store with pickup on Sunday.


----------



## donutsprinkles

gorchess said:


> Thanks! I did try the code as well. So I will hope for the best sunday. I called my local Macy's this one was not doing the presale.


This is a related topic, but when you all buy your bags like MK or Coach at Macy's, do you get a box or do they just take a display bag and throw it into a plastic Macy's bag for you? I asked at one of my Macy's and the SA basically told me she would give me the display model, unless I asked and they got one from the back (assuming they had extra stock).

It just seems annoying to purchase display bags because typically they're the ONLY ones in that color out on the floor and people paw through them. It's the one advantage, I guess, of buying at the boutiques instead of department stores?


----------



## myluvofbags

donutsprinkles said:


> This is a related topic, but when you all buy your bags like MK or Coach at Macy's, do you get a box or do they just take a display bag and throw it into a plastic Macy's bag for you? I asked at one of my Macy's and the SA basically told me she would give me the display model, unless I asked and they got one from the back (assuming they had extra stock).
> 
> It just seems annoying to purchase display bags because typically they're the ONLY ones in that color out on the floor and people paw through them. It's the one advantage, I guess, of buying at the boutiques instead of department stores?



Your question is a bit confusing.   If you are asking about a box,  no they normally do not give boxes at department stores.  I'm sure if it's a gift they would provide their store box.  For bags I have purchased, they put them in the dust covers then into a bag.  As for display bags,  I assume this would be a choice if it was say the "last" one available on our part.  I find great service at both my macy's and my local boutique.


----------



## MDT

donutsprinkles said:


> This is a related topic, but when you all buy your bags like MK or Coach at Macy's, do you get a box or do they just take a display bag and throw it into a plastic Macy's bag for you? I asked at one of my Macy's and the SA basically told me she would give me the display model, unless I asked and they got one from the back (assuming they had extra stock).
> 
> It just seems annoying to purchase display bags because typically they're the ONLY ones in that color out on the floor and people paw through them. It's the one advantage, I guess, of buying at the boutiques instead of department stores?



I always request a bag from the back, preferably one still wrapped (they don't come in boxes). I won't buy a display model unless it's something I absolutely have to have and can't find anywhere else (and it's in perfect condition).


----------



## tdungey

MDT said:


> I always request a bag from the back, preferably one still wrapped (they don't come in boxes). I won't buy a display model unless it's something I absolutely have to have and can't find anywhere else (and it's in perfect condition).



The SA's here know me so well that they automatically check the stock room without me asking. They know I don't want a display model!


----------



## tdungey

Helpful hint: Today I went to Macy's to presale for a bag. The bag was 25% off, but would be $37 dollars cheaper if I used my Macy's card. I did not want too. So my SA put the super discounted amount on a gift card, and I was able to use it like a Macy's card. I'm not actually sure how it worked, but I got a $248 bag for $157!!


----------



## TnC

tdungey said:


> Helpful hint: Today I went to Macy's to presale for a bag. The bag was 25% off, but would be $37 dollars cheaper if I used my Macy's card. I did not want too. So my SA put the super discounted amount on a gift card, and I was able to use it like a Macy's card. I'm not actually sure how it worked, but I got a $248 bag for $157!!



That's awesome! What bag did you get?


----------



## tdungey

TnC said:


> That's awesome! What bag did you get?



A Navy Jet Set Top Zip Tote. I needed an everyday bag for work. I had this pic saved to my phone because Nordies had it on sale as well, but I got a better deal at Macy's. &#128516;


----------



## smileydimples

tdungey said:


> Helpful hint: Today I went to Macy's to presale for a bag. The bag was 25% off, but would be $37 dollars cheaper if I used my Macy's card. I did not want too. So my SA put the super discounted amount on a gift card, and I was able to use it like a Macy's card. I'm not actually sure how it worked, but I got a $248 bag for $157!!



Awesome !!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

tdungey said:


> Helpful hint: Today I went to Macy's to presale for a bag. The bag was 25% off, but would be $37 dollars cheaper if I used my Macy's card. I did not want too. So my SA put the super discounted amount on a gift card, and I was able to use it like a Macy's card. I'm not actually sure how it worked, but I got a $248 bag for $157!!


That's a great buy! Here, I can only get presale pickup on Sunday. I've got to try to see if Macy's card will give me extra savings! Will also try to avoid display model.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know when Macy's website updates for the private sale? Just tried the promo code since it is now past midnight for me but it doesn't work yet.


----------



## tdungey

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know when Macy's website updates for the private sale? Just tried the promo code since it is now past midnight for me but it doesn't work yet.



The code PRIVATE is working now!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bloomingdales 25% off sale and clearance. Today only. Promo code SUNNY.


----------



## CaliChic

Lord and taylor is having the f&f sale 25% off almost everything and an additional $20 off any order $150 or more. 

Also i have a question, i heard that macy's do price matches so i called the macy's number just to double check and they said that they only do price matches in stores and not over the phone. Im sad now because the handbag i want is available only online and only in select macy's stores


----------



## Pinkalicious

CaliChic said:


> Lord and taylor is having the f&f sale 25% off almost everything and an additional $20 off any order $150 or more.
> 
> Also i have a question, i heard that macy's do price matches so i called the macy's number just to double check and they said that they only do price matches in stores and not over the phone. Im sad now because the handbag i want is available only online and only in select macy's stores



Does the 25% private sale apply all day at Macy's or just at certain times today?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Pinkalicious said:


> Does the 25% private sale apply all day at Macy's or just at certain times today?



I just chatted with livechat Macy's and the 25% off sale applies all day today at Macy's for anyone wondering.

But instead I just re-ordered my electric blue hamilton from Lord & Taylor with free 2-day shipping since e*bates was also offering 10% cash back, and they had the $20 off in additional to 25% F&F plus no tax. I was going to price match in store at Macy's but it was cheaper at L&T since I would have had to pay for 9.75% tax. At Nordies I only got 25% off making it $243 with tax and they couldn't do a price adjustment, so I went with L&T, making it only be $183 and saving me $60. Worth the extra hassle since I was going to go to the mall anyway to return something else at Macy's this week so I can just return the hamilton at Nordies.


----------



## gorchess

Does anyone know if Lord & Taylor has the small sutton in other colors other than luggage??? Looks like their discount is better than Macy's


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Does anyone know if Lord & Taylor has the small sutton in other colors other than luggage??? Looks like their discount is better than Macy's



I checked there too and it seems like they only have the luggage small sutton. But maybe try calling customer service and seeing if you could get the small sutton from one of their stores in the color you want!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I just chatted with livechat Macy's and the 25% off sale applies all day today at Macy's for anyone wondering.
> 
> But instead I just re-ordered my electric blue hamilton from Lord & Taylor with free 2-day shipping since e*bates was also offering 10% cash back, and they had the $20 off in additional to 25% F&F plus no tax. I was going to price match in store at Macy's but it was cheaper at L&T since I would have had to pay for 9.75% tax. At Nordies I only got 25% off making it $243 with tax and they couldn't do a price adjustment, so I went with L&T, making it only be $183 and saving me $60. Worth the extra hassle since I was going to go to the mall anyway to return something else at Macy's this week so I can just return the hamilton at Nordies.


Man do they price adjust if I call them ? My tile blue messenger


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> I checked there too and it seems like they only have the luggage small sutton. But maybe try calling customer service and seeing if you could get the small sutton from one of their stores in the color you want!



I am going to call them up for sure but the cindy is 173 after tax and shipping omg!!! I may get that instead but we shall see I am hoping I can get e bates as well.


----------



## AirJewels

Between 25% off, the extra $20 off,  the 10% ca$hb@ck and no sales tax the L&T sale is pretty amazing.


----------



## gorchess

AirJewels said:


> Between 25% off, the extra $20 off,  the 10% ca$hb@ck and no sales tax the L&T sale is pretty amazing.



I agree but their selection is limited as far as what I'm looking for


----------



## tdungey

So what did everyone purchase?


----------



## myluvofbags

tdungey said:


> So what did everyone purchase?



Not fully unwrapped yet, but here's my new black Bowery with gold hardware!


----------



## tdungey

myluvofbags said:


> Not fully unwrapped yet, but here's my new black Bowery with gold hardware!



Ooooo! I love that style! I was eyeing one in Navy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Not fully unwrapped yet, but here's my new black Bowery with gold hardware!


Oooo nice!!


----------



## TnC

myluvofbags said:


> Not fully unwrapped yet, but here's my new black Bowery with gold hardware!



Beautiful! Would love to see mod pics!


----------



## myluvofbags

TnC said:


> Beautiful! Would love to see mod pics!



Will take some mod shots tomorrow.   Just got home from a long day and am totally bummy right now.  Lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Will take some mod shots tomorrow.   Just got home from a long day and am totally bummy right now.  Lol!



ooh so excited, leather looks amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Not fully unwrapped yet, but here's my new black Bowery with gold hardware!



Update,  bag is going back.   Although I love it, my intention was to have a black bag with a light interior as pictured,  yet when I opened this it's a black hole which I definitely do not need as I have many of these.   Ugh...


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Update,  bag is going back.   Although I love it, my intention was to have a black bag with a light interior as pictured,  yet when I opened this it's a black hole which I definitely do not need as I have many of these.   Ugh...



Wow, that's crazy! I'm sorry though.. What a let down. I don't know why they show different pictures and it's not the same IRL. hopefully you'll find another bag that will replace Bowery.


----------



## donutsprinkles

How did you get free shipping on L&T--it's supposed to be $99 is free shipping, but it keeps telling me I have $18 shipping?? Do you have to create an L&T account?


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> I just chatted with livechat Macy's and the 25% off sale applies all day today at Macy's for anyone wondering.
> 
> But instead I just re-ordered my electric blue hamilton from Lord & Taylor with free 2-day shipping since e*bates was also offering 10% cash back, and they had the $20 off in additional to 25% F&F plus no tax. I was going to price match in store at Macy's but it was cheaper at L&T since I would have had to pay for 9.75% tax. At Nordies I only got 25% off making it $243 with tax and they couldn't do a price adjustment, so I went with L&T, making it only be $183 and saving me $60. Worth the extra hassle since I was going to go to the mall anyway to return something else at Macy's this week so I can just return the hamilton at Nordies.



Pink I am considering getting the Hammie in EB I really wanted the small sutton in that color. I purchased cindy last night from L&T however they did not have the small sutton in EB they do have it in medium [I don't carry much so this size wouldn't work for me]. I've been looking around since last night for a good deal. What do you think I shoud do? Buy the hamilton or wait for the sutton?! HELP!


----------



## MDT

donutsprinkles said:


> How did you get free shipping on L&T--it's supposed to be $99 is free shipping, but it keeps telling me I have $18 shipping?? Do you have to create an L&T account?



I had the same problem, but once I continued with the checkout process, it took the shipping charge off. I didnt pay shipping or sales tax.


----------



## gorchess

MDT said:


> I had the same problem, but once I continued with the checkout process, it took the shipping charge off. I didnt pay shipping or sales tax.



Same here


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Update,  bag is going back.   Although I love it, my intention was to have a black bag with a light interior as pictured,  yet when I opened this it's a black hole which I definitely do not need as I have many of these.   Ugh...


What a bummer.   Especially since the pic shows a light interior. Why do they like to use black interior with black bags?!?!?


----------



## TnC

gorchess said:


> Pink I am considering getting the Hammie in EB I really wanted the small sutton in that color. I purchased cindy last night from L&T however they did not have the small sutton in EB they do have it in medium [I don't carry much so this size wouldn't work for me]. I've been looking around since last night for a good deal. What do you think I shoud do? Buy the hamilton or wait for the sutton?! HELP!



I say wait for a good deal on the sutton since that's what you really want. I love mines! I have the small and love having the option to wear crossbody or on my arm.


----------



## gorchess

TnC said:


> I say wait for a good deal on the sutton since that's what you really want. I love mines! I have the small and love having the option to wear crossbody or on my arm.



I just don't think EB will go on sale any time soon


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Pink I am considering getting the Hammie in EB I really wanted the small sutton in that color. I purchased cindy last night from L&T however they did not have the small sutton in EB they do have it in medium [I don't carry much so this size wouldn't work for me]. I've been looking around since last night for a good deal. What do you think I shoud do? Buy the hamilton or wait for the sutton?! HELP!



I totally know what you mean. Medium sutton is also too big for my needs and I really like the size and look of the small sutton. The e/w hamilton is also wider and the base is bigger than the small sutton, so you should get the small sutton! I think 25% off plus some cash back might be the best discount for EB small sutton since I'm not sure when it will go on sale again. Is Macy's still having 25% off? You should get the one you really want!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> I totally know what you mean. Medium sutton is also too big for my needs and I really like the size and look of the small sutton. The e/w hamilton is also wider and the base is bigger than the small sutton, so you should get the small sutton! I think 25% off plus some cash back might be the best discount for EB small sutton since I'm not sure when it will go on sale again. Is Macy's still having 25% off? You should get the one you really want!



They aren't  however L&T has the small sutton in luggage for a total of $188 that price is a still. I just wish it was EB omg I don't know what to do.


----------



## mkr

If anyone is interested I saw a Miranda large top zip in tan at NM for $587.


----------



## keishapie1973

gorchess said:


> They aren't  however L&T has the small sutton in luggage for a total of $188 that price is a still. I just wish it was EB omg I don't know what to do.



I also think you should wait for the bag that you really want. I've learned this the hard way. I usually end up selling or returning impulse buys. 20 and 25% sales pop up often. Just wait....


----------



## gorchess

keishapie1973 said:


> I also think you should wait for the bag that you really want. I've learned this the hard way. I usually end up selling or returning impulse buys. 20 and 25% sales pop up often. Just wait....



Thanks! I'm actually on chat with macys she is giving me the courtesy price adjustment yay!


----------



## smileydimples

gorchess said:


> Thanks! I'm actually on chat with macys she is giving me the courtesy price adjustment yay!



yeah!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## gorchess

gorchess said:


> They aren't  however L&T has the small sutton in luggage for a total of $188 that price is a still. I just wish it was EB omg I don't know what to do.



I got it! A Macy's rep honored the sale price! I'm done for now Happy early birthday to myself 3 new MK bags!!!


----------



## TnC

gorchess said:


> I got it! A Macy's rep honored the sale price! I'm done for now Happy early birthday to myself 3 new MK bags!!!



That's awesome! You'll love the sutton!


----------



## lluuccka

Hello ladies, is 177 USD good price for this bag? I really like silver HW and black and white combo. What are you saying? Should I buy it?


----------



## Ackm

May I know u guys can browse Macy website?Im having probem coz my access is denied


----------



## TnC

Ackm said:


> May I know u guys can browse Macy website?Im having probem coz my access is denied



Just browsed it now and have no problems.


----------



## tdungey

Bloomingdales 20-25% off. No code necessary! Ends 6/21.


----------



## TnC

tdungey said:


> Bloomingdales 20-25% off. No code necessary! Ends 6/21.



Thanks for sharing! You can get an additional 10% off if you text "CODE" to 25666. Just tried applying it and it qualifies for MK bags! Awesome.


----------



## tdungey

TnC said:


> Thanks for sharing! You can get an additional 10% off if you text "CODE" to 25666. Just tried applying it and it qualifies for MK bags! Awesome.



Is this so I can get texts from Bloomingdales?


----------



## TnC

tdungey said:


> Is this so I can get texts from Bloomingdales?



Yes but I always opt out or text stop after I get the code


----------



## gorchess

TnC said:


> Thanks for sharing! You can get an additional 10% off if you text "CODE" to 25666. Just tried applying it and it qualifies for MK bags! Awesome.



Tried it. Told me my code was expired


----------



## tdungey

gorchess said:


> Tried it. Told me my code was expired



I will go try it now and see what happens.


----------



## tdungey

It just worked for me!


----------



## Momo1113

TnC said:


> Thanks for sharing! You can get an additional 10% off if you text "CODE" to 25666. Just tried applying it and it qualifies for MK bags! Awesome.


Thank you both for sharing! It works for me as well.  I just bought a large Navy selma for $169 plus tax using my Bloomingdales card and the 10% coupon. I wanted the medium but this was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. Thank you!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Harrods has sale preview. You need to either have an account or sign up for one to get 30% off before main sale starts.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Macy's in store:

Be Book Smart! Give $3 to give a
book to a child in need and get a
20% off all-day savings pass plus
$10 off a purchase of $30 or more

I'm not sure if this applies to all bags, but it's worth a shot! I'm not sure when this expires


----------



## lucydee

Ladies, Lord & Taylor online as the Greenwich Bag on sale for 187.00 in clearance.
In colors; Luggage and Watermelon.
Great price for this bag.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Macy's has 25% off regular and sales price code is workit


----------



## abanks19

I should not have came on this thread and found that Macy's coupon because now i'm torn...Do I get a Hamilton for 25% off, or pay full price for a medium Sutton in blush?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Hamilton 




abanks19 said:


> I should not have came on this thread and found that Macy's coupon because now i'm torn...Do I get a Hamilton for 25% off, or pay full price for a medium Sutton in blush?


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Hamilton


+1


----------



## keishapie1973

abanks19 said:


> I should not have came on this thread and found that Macy's coupon because now i'm torn...Do I get a Hamilton for 25% off, or pay full price for a medium Sutton in blush?




Sutton....[emoji7]


----------



## happy1908

MK store and online added new sale items today-large selma in luggage, navy, and dark dune are 40% off! That come to $215 for classic colors that don't always go on sale! Going to get a dark dune tomorrow hopefully!! After that self imposed ban!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Macys has wardrobe sale.   25% off over $100.  Includes all MK bags.  Hopefully it's at all macys in store.


----------



## myluvofbags

Here's the code


----------



## paula3boys

Clearance is extra 25% at Macy's so 25%/25% off in stores. Not sure about online


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Here's the code


Thanks!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hi Ladies! Just want to let you know there are some really good buys on ebay right now for even brand ne MK with their tags still!  I have been getting some unbelievable steals! I think so many are on vacations and such, that very few are on their computers bidding. This is a really good time to buy on ebay! '

Since you belong to this forum, you can always post the listing in our authenticity thread to make sure it's authentic! That's one of the big bonuses of being a member here!


----------



## gorchess

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi Ladies! Just want to let you know there are some really good buys on ebay right now for even brand ne MK with their tags still!  I have been getting some unbelievable steals! I think so many are on vacations and such, that very few are on their computers bidding. This is a really good time to buy on ebay! '
> 
> Since you belong to this forum, you can always post the listing in our authenticity thread to make sure it's authentic! That's one of the big bonuses of being a member here!



Any particular sellers? ?


----------



## CinthiaZ

gorchess said:


> Any particular sellers? ?


Too many to list. You just search Michael Kors Handbags, on ebay, and they all pop up.  This website does have a list of trusted ebay sellers, if you want a list. http://*****************.com/Trusted.html


----------



## ubo22

Okay ladies. BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!  I just found the large Hamilton satchel (with removable, adjustable shoulder strap and center zip compartment) on Forzieri.com on SALE for $250!!!  That's 30% off.  It comes in black w/ghw, black w/shw (sold out), navy w/ghw, peanut w/ghw, red w/ghw, and sun w/ghw.  They offer free shipping over $150 and free returns within 28 days.  There's also a RetailMeNot coupon for $40 off a $200+ purchase (code RMN40 only valid TODAY) which knocks it down to $210.  I also used BeFrugal.com for an additional 15% cash back which knocks it further down to $179.  For that price it's a STEAL!!!  I bought it in navy  and can't wait to receive it.  I can't believe this deal.  I've been searching for this bag in navy for weeks!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you for sharing!!! I have never heard of this website but I had to order also! I passed up the peanut at the store when it was on sale but wanted it in another color- haven't seen it in navy but I LOVE navy Hamilton with the gold lock and chain!! I also ordered. Hope it doesn't take too long. Thank again for the heads up and codes!! 






ubo22 said:


> Okay ladies. BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!  I just found the large Hamilton satchel (with removable, adjustable shoulder strap and center zip compartment) on Forzieri.com on SALE for $250!!!  That's 30% off.  It comes in black w/ghw, black w/shw (sold out), navy w/ghw, peanut w/ghw, red w/ghw, and sun w/ghw.  They offer free shipping over $150 and free returns within 28 days.  There's also a RetailMeNot coupon for $40 off a $200+ purchase (code RMN40 only valid TODAY) which knocks it down to $210.  I also used BeFrugal.com for an additional 15% cash back which knocks it further down to $179.  For that price it's a STEAL!!!  I bought it in navy  and can't wait to receive it.  I can't believe this deal.  I've been searching for this bag in navy for weeks!


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you for sharing!!! I have never heard of this website but I had to order also! I passed up the peanut at the store when it was on sale but wanted it in another color- haven't seen it in navy but I LOVE navy Hamilton with the gold lock and chain!! I also ordered. Hope it doesn't take too long. Thank again for the heads up and codes!!


You're welcome.  I'm glad others can take advantage of the deal.  Forzieri is an international online luxury retailer, so ships to almost every country in the world.  There's a chance that BeFrugal may not honor the cash back because they may not accept double coupons, but e*Bates is offering 7.5% cash back for Forzieri.  So I clicked through on e*Bates, too, to at least get 7.5% cash back should BeFrugal not work.


----------



## ng0110

Not sure if this is the right place to ask a question like this - but I ordered a bag which was on sale (not clearance) through the Michael Kors website.  A couple hours later I looked at their return policy and to my horror realized that anything on sale = final sale.  I double checked the item on the website, and my invoice and nowhere did it state that the item is not returnable.  

I haven't received it yet and hopefully it will work out for me, but I am so upset. I am a savvy consumer and it just seems nuts that they are able to get away with something like this.  I called them but they said they can't do anything even though thr order hadn't even shipped yet.   

I checked state laws and there does appear to be a law requiring the merchant to clearly disclose the return policy prior to purchase.  They even state that putting it on a receipt is not sufficient to meet that requirement.  

My next stop is going to be my credit card, I used Discover.  I am going to present them with what I described above and hope they can help.  Anyone deal with anything like this?  I can't imagine ever buying another Michael Kors bag after this experience....


----------



## ubo22

ng0110 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask a question like this - but I ordered a bag which was on sale (not clearance) through the Michael Kors website.  A couple hours later I looked at their return policy and to my horror realized that anything on sale = final sale.  I double checked the item on the website, and my invoice and nowhere did it state that the item is not returnable.
> 
> I haven't received it yet and hopefully it will work out for me, but I am so upset. I am a savvy consumer and it just seems nuts that they are able to get away with something like this.  I called them but they said they can't do anything even though thr order hadn't even shipped yet.
> 
> I checked state laws and there does appear to be a law requiring the merchant to clearly disclose the return policy prior to purchase.  They even state that putting it on a receipt is not sufficient to meet that requirement.
> 
> My next stop is going to be my credit card, I used Discover.  I am going to present them with what I described above and hope they can help.  Anyone deal with anything like this?  I can't imagine ever buying another Michael Kors bag after this experience....


Unfortunately, that's MK's policy on his website.  Anything on sale is NOT returnable and is considered FINAL SALE.  So you have to be pretty sure you want the item before ordering directly from his website.  This information is on the website in the Returns & Exchanges Policy.  I don't think there is anything you can do.


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you for sharing!!! I have never heard of this website but I had to order also! I passed up the peanut at the store when it was on sale but wanted it in another color- haven't seen it in navy but I LOVE navy Hamilton with the gold lock and chain!! I also ordered. Hope it doesn't take too long. Thank again for the heads up and codes!!


fieldsinspring, I already got a shipping confirmation!  My bag should be here on Saturday!


----------



## mimika

Anyone has this problem with michaelkors.com? Everytime I clicked onto a sale item it is not available, it doesn't even say out of stock, it's just not available for the sale price listed! I feel pretty frustrated how their website is setup like that


----------



## fieldsinspring

That's awesome!! Mine did too!! It says Saturday but that's just a quoted dAte, when I go on the dhl link it doesn't say a date. 


ubo22 said:


> fieldsinspring, I already got a shipping confirmation!  My bag should be here on Saturday!


----------



## fieldsinspring

One of the many reasons I hate buying at MK outlet or MK sale store. It's a pain in the butt. Usually they are good about allowing you to exchange 





ng0110 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask a question like this - but I ordered a bag which was on sale (not clearance) through the Michael Kors website.  A couple hours later I looked at their return policy and to my horror realized that anything on sale = final sale.  I double checked the item on the website, and my invoice and nowhere did it state that the item is not returnable.
> 
> I haven't received it yet and hopefully it will work out for me, but I am so upset. I am a savvy consumer and it just seems nuts that they are able to get away with something like this.  I called them but they said they can't do anything even though thr order hadn't even shipped yet.
> 
> I checked state laws and there does appear to be a law requiring the merchant to clearly disclose the return policy prior to purchase.  They even state that putting it on a receipt is not sufficient to meet that requirement.
> 
> My next stop is going to be my credit card, I used Discover.  I am going to present them with what I described above and hope they can help.  Anyone deal with anything like this?  I can't imagine ever buying another Michael Kors bag after this experience....


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> That's awesome!! Mine did too!! It says Saturday but that's just a quoted dAte, when I go on the dhl link it doesn't say a date.


I think it might actually arrive before Saturday.  My bag left Florence, Italy today and is already in Germany.  It's so funny watching the DHL tracking.  I feel like my bag has a seat on a jetliner to me.  LOL!


----------



## melbo

ng0110 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask a question like this - but I ordered a bag which was on sale (not clearance) through the Michael Kors website.  A couple hours later I looked at their return policy and to my horror realized that anything on sale = final sale.  I double checked the item on the website, and my invoice and nowhere did it state that the item is not returnable.
> 
> I haven't received it yet and hopefully it will work out for me, but I am so upset. I am a savvy consumer and it just seems nuts that they are able to get away with something like this.  I called them but they said they can't do anything even though thr order hadn't even shipped yet.
> 
> I checked state laws and there does appear to be a law requiring the merchant to clearly disclose the return policy prior to purchase.  They even state that putting it on a receipt is not sufficient to meet that requirement.
> 
> My next stop is going to be my credit card, I used Discover.  I am going to present them with what I described above and hope they can help.  Anyone deal with anything like this?  I can't imagine ever buying another Michael Kors bag after this experience....



Unfortunately, this is MK's policy on bags that's are on sale. It clearly states this on their Web site. You could refuse the package on delivery and they HAVE to give you a refund.. At least I'm assuming they will. Call a representative to double check. If there is a problem with a bag (I. E. Damaged, faulty, etc) they will fix it for you. I ordered a bag in dale, but it came with scratches that i couldn't live with. I contacted customer service and they gave me a refund. They're pretty good when it comes to problems. I wouldn't worry too much,but yes, it does help to know return policy BEFORE hand. Good luck!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> fieldsinspring, I already got a shipping confirmation!  My bag should be here on Saturday!



I can't wait to see your new bag!! So exciting!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I can't wait to see your new bag!! So exciting!


I know!  This bag is going to have passport stamps from all over Europe by the time it arrives!


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> That's awesome!! Mine did too!! It says Saturday but that's just a quoted dAte, when I go on the dhl link it doesn't say a date.


 


melbo said:


> I can't wait to see your new bag!! So exciting!


 
My large navy Hamilton satchel arrived yesterday!  Only 2 days all the way from Italy to the USA?!?!    I've posted my box opening in the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse thread.  Fully unwrapped pics to come soon...


----------



## fieldsinspring

What?!?!?! That's amazing!!!! Can't wait to see it. Do you love it??




ubo22 said:


> My large navy Hamilton satchel arrived yesterday!  Only 2 days all the way from Italy to the USA?!?!    I've posted my box opening in the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse thread.  Fully unwrapped pics to come soon...


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> What?!?!?! That's amazing!!!! Can't wait to see it. Do you love it??


The short answer is YES!!!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> My large navy Hamilton satchel arrived yesterday!  Only 2 days all the way from Italy to the USA?!?!    I've posted my box opening in the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse thread.  Fully unwrapped pics to come soon...



How can that even be possible?! Priority mail from California to Washington takes about 2-3 days! lol


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> How can that even be possible?! Priority mail from California to Washington takes about 2-3 days! lol


I know...crazy, right?  It takes me longer than 2 days just to get my mail out of my mailbox.  LOL!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I think mine is coming today!! It says with courier. WOW!!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Mine just got here!! Posted pics in the Hamilton hotties thread


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> I think mine is coming today!! It says with courier. WOW!!!!


 


fieldsinspring said:


> Mine just got here!! Posted pics in the Hamilton hotties thread


You've gotta love DHL!


----------



## TnC

Anybody know how the returns are at bloomingdales when returning by mail? I might take advantage of the current sale. Is the return process quick? Or would I wait a long time to get my refund? I already read their policy but just wondering from others personal experience.


----------



## keishapie1973

TnC said:


> Anybody know how the returns are at bloomingdales when returning by mail? I might take advantage of the current sale. Is the return process quick? Or would I wait a long time to get my refund? I already read their policy but just wondering from others personal experience.



Their return policy is excellent. The whole process takes about 7-10 days. Once it is in their warehouse, the credit shows up a couple days later.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> their return policy is excellent. The whole process takes about 7-10 days. Once it is in their warehouse, the credit shows up a couple days later.


+1


----------



## TnC

Awesome! Thanks girls! Looking to get some shoes  hopefully they fit perfectly so I don't even need to deal with returns. I got weird size feet now after pregnancy haha. I'm like in between sizes.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Anybody know how the returns are at bloomingdales when returning by mail? I might take advantage of the current sale. Is the return process quick? Or would I wait a long time to get my refund? I already read their policy but just wondering from others personal experience.




I really like their customer service. I had a kate spade wallet that was defective and needed to exchange it. They made it easy for me to exchange and then when I changed my mind about wanting it, the actual store called me twice to tell me that they were refunding my money.


----------



## zoidoid

Hello! Just a quick question. I stopped by a Michael Kors store today to pick up a surprise gift for my girlfriend. She had mentioned in passing that she really liked a bag that I later found out was a Selma (Large) in Dark Dune. The sales lady said it was in stock and priced at $298.00. But when the cashier charged me, it was only $214.80. Was this a mistake or is there a deal going on? I couldn't find anything about it on the Michael Kors site. Any ideas?


----------



## MKbaglover

zoidoid said:


> Hello! Just a quick question. I stopped by a Michael Kors store today to pick up a surprise gift for my girlfriend. She had mentioned in passing that she really liked a bag that I later found out was a Selma (Large) in Dark Dune. The sales lady said it was in stock and priced at $298.00. But when the cashier charged me, it was only $214.80. Was this a mistake or is there a deal going on? I couldn't find anything about it on the Michael Kors site. Any ideas?


Not sure about deals but I think $298 is the usual retail price for a medium.....wait for a someone from the US to comment though but I'm i mention it so you can just check which size you have got as you say you got the large for her but I think the price indicates medium, if that makes a difference to you/ her.


----------



## ubo22

zoidoid said:


> Hello! Just a quick question. I stopped by a Michael Kors store today to pick up a surprise gift for my girlfriend. She had mentioned in passing that she really liked a bag that I later found out was a Selma (Large) in Dark Dune. The sales lady said it was in stock and priced at $298.00. But when the cashier charged me, it was only $214.80. Was this a mistake or is there a deal going on? I couldn't find anything about it on the Michael Kors site. Any ideas?


 


MKbaglover said:


> Not sure about deals but I think $298 is the usual retail price for a medium.....wait for a someone from the US to comment though but I'm i mention it so you can just check which size you have got as you say you got the large for her but I think the price indicates medium, if that makes a difference to you/ her.


+1
$298 is the retail price for a medium Selma.  If it's a large, it should have an "LG" on the price tag.


----------



## zoidoid

Huh! Weird! It does have a LG on the price tag. So $214.80 is the normal price for the large then? Thanks for the response!


----------



## ubo22

zoidoid said:


> Huh! Weird! It does have a LG on the price tag. So $214.80 is the normal price for the large then? Thanks for the response!


It should say "LG TZ Satchel" if it's the large, which retails for $358.  The medium retails for $298.  Looks like you got a large for the price of a medium and then got an additional sale discount.


----------



## zoidoid

Thanks again for the help! The only thing I can imagine is that the item was accidentally priced like this one: http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-large-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS7L?No=5&color=0670

That's the same price that I got the Large in Dark Dune for. So if anyone's looking for a surprise discount and you live in Manhattan...


----------



## ubo22

zoidoid said:


> Thanks again for the help! The only thing I can imagine is that the item was accidentally priced like this one: http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-large-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS7L?No=5&color=0670
> 
> That's the same price that I got the Large in Dark Dune for. So if anyone's looking for a surprise discount and you live in Manhattan...


Wow!  You got the 40% off discount that should have only applied to the fuschia color for the dark dune color!    Lucky you!  Enjoy!


----------



## TnC

The large dark dune Selma is on clearance in MK stores. The one I went to in D.C. and Virginia was 40-50% off the retail price.


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> Wow!  You got the 40% off discount that should have only applied to the fuschia color for the dark dune color!    Lucky you!  Enjoy!


 


TnC said:


> The large dark dune Selma is on clearance in MK stores. The one I went to in D.C. and Virginia was 40-50% off the retail price.


That explains it!  Great deals right now in store!!!


----------



## J3nnif3r8

Macy's is having an amazing sale today ladies! I got the large Selma in luggage and one in fuchsia and a large Hamilton in fuchsia and they were only $171.99 each! I almost bought the large Selma in navy too but I'm trying to control myself a little bit. I'm doing my happy dance!


----------



## Bootlover07

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Macy's is having an amazing sale today ladies! I got the large Selma in luggage and one in fuchsia and a large Hamilton in fuchsia and they were only $171.99 each! I almost bought the large Selma in navy too but I'm trying to control myself a little bit. I'm doing my happy dance!




Oh wow!! I'm thinking of getting the Selma in fuschia too. Did you get the silver or gold hardware?


----------



## J3nnif3r8

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh wow!! I'm thinking of getting the Selma in fuschia too. Did you get the silver or gold hardware?


 
Gold


----------



## megcurry

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Macy's is having an amazing sale today ladies! I got the large Selma in luggage and one in fuchsia and a large Hamilton in fuchsia and they were only $171.99 each! I almost bought the large Selma in navy too but I'm trying to control myself a little bit. I'm doing my happy dance!



Oh my goodness that price is great!  I got Large Luggage Selma for the $213.99 and thought it was crazy good.


----------



## omri

megcurry said:


> Oh my goodness that price is great!  I got Large Luggage Selma for the $213.99 and thought it was crazy good.



Yeah, prices are awesome now


----------



## Nymeria1

zoidoid said:


> Thanks again for the help! The only thing I can imagine is that the item was accidentally priced like this one: http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-large-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS7L?No=5&color=0670
> 
> That's the same price that I got the Large in Dark Dune for. So if anyone's looking for a surprise discount and you live in Manhattan...



The large Dark Dune Selmas are now on sale in all Michael Kors stores, and I'm in New England.  The price is 40% off of $358 which equals $214.80.  Pretty good!  
Other bags are on sale for 50% off...


----------



## StopHammertime

I keep seeing Moxley crossbody bags at my local TJ Maxx. I am pretty keen on it, and I found a cute black one on clearance for only $70. The thing is I haven't seen any mid shots of this bag, I have searched the forum with no luck. Of course I tried it on myself but I like to check out how it looks on someone else before deciding... If that makes any sense! Here is a picture of the bag I'm talking about, if anyone has bought it would love to see mod shots!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Michaelkors.com finally lowered the price of the black euro Hamilton to $179, 50% off :tup


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Michaelkors.com finally lowered the price of the black euro Hamilton to $179, 50% off :tup


Great bag at a great price.  I wish it would have worked for me, but I ended up returning my navy one.


----------



## r1ta_s

fieldsinspring said:


> Michaelkors.com finally lowered the price of the black euro Hamilton to $179, 50% off :tup



Is this the one that has removable chain strap?


----------



## r1ta_s

ubo22 said:


> Great bag at a great price.  I wish it would have worked for me, but I ended up returning my navy one.



Ubo, May I ask why it didn't work for you?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes! The picture they have is not accurate, it's shorter than the large and taller than the regular. It has a zippered middle compartment also. I know they sold out in store really fast 




r1ta_s said:


> Is this the one that has removable chain strap?


----------



## ubo22

r1ta_s said:


> Ubo, May I ask why it didn't work for you?


I carry too much stuff.  I couldn't really get everything I need into it with the middle zip compartment in the way.  I guess I can only use bags that are completely wide open inside.  It was really pretty, though.  I wish it had worked out for me.


----------



## sweetmaus

StopHammertime said:


> I keep seeing Moxley crossbody bags at my local TJ Maxx. I am pretty keen on it, and I found a cute black one on clearance for only $70. The thing is I haven't seen any mid shots of this bag, I have searched the forum with no luck. Of course I tried it on myself but I like to check out how it looks on someone else before deciding... If that makes any sense! Here is a picture of the bag I'm talking about, if anyone has bought it would love to see mod shots!
> View attachment 3075887




Hi! I don't have any mod shots, but I had this bag and returned it simply because I could not fit my wallet without much room left (the large Jet Set Specchio wallet) -- but if you have a smaller one it will work just fine! Also, I just came back from a TJ Maxx run today and they were marked down even further to $49! They had black, luggage and pale blue. I've also seen them at my local Marshall's since they tend to have the same stock. 

I was considering purchasing the black again but I have the Bedford Gusset crossbody (with the three zippered compartments) that ultimately suits my needs better. But I remember how nice the Moxley felt with that buttery, pebbled leather and the zipper details gives it the slightest edge. If you need a small crossbody bag for traveling, I think you should definitely go for it!


----------



## sweetmaus

Might be in the wrong thread, but I saw a large Selma at TJ Maxx today for $200! I rarely see Selmas there, but just the other day I saw a navy Selma with GHW grommets at Marshall's for $150. Wish I snapped a pic. At TJ Maxx and Marshall's, I usually only see the Hamiltons with the logo plate and the typical monogrammed totes...


----------



## CocoChannel

Any upcoming sales at Macy's anytime soon?


----------



## JetSetGo!

CocoChannel said:


> Any upcoming sales at Macy's anytime soon?



Moved your post here to the chat thread. Happy shopping!


----------



## gratefulgirl

CocoChannel said:


> Any upcoming sales at Macy's anytime soon?




The Shop for Cause sale is on August 29th. Shopping passes are $5, but offer a 30% discount.


----------



## Bootlover07

gratefulgirl said:


> The Shop for Cause sale is on August 29th. Shopping passes are $5, but offer a 30% discount.




Awesome!! Do you know when we can buy the passes?


----------



## gratefulgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Awesome!! Do you know when we can buy the passes?




No. Hopefully next week.


----------



## smileydimples

gratefulgirl said:


> The Shop for Cause sale is on August 29th. Shopping passes are $5, but offer a 30% discount.



Awesome !!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## megcurry

My Macy's SA in Poughkeepsie, NY said she thought pre-sale would start around Aug 11th for Shop for a Cause.


----------



## megcurry

megcurry said:


> My Macy's SA in Poughkeepsie, NY said she thought pre-sale would start around Aug 11th for Shop for a Cause.




She also mentioned 30% off which I have never seen before.  Has anyone else heard differently?


----------



## smileydimples

megcurry said:


> She also mentioned 30% off which I have never seen before.  Has anyone else heard differently?





megcurry said:


> My Macy's SA in Poughkeepsie, NY said she thought pre-sale would start around Aug 11th for Shop for a Cause.





Bootlover07 said:


> Awesome!! Do you know when we can buy the passes?




What is Shop For A Cause?
In August 2015, Macy&#8217;s will host its 10th annual Shop For A Cause benefiting charities nationwide.
Non-profit organizations with a 501(c) or 170(c)1 tax exempt status, school booster groups and religious organizations are eligible to be part of our fun and effective way to raise funds and awareness for your cause.
Here&#8217;s How It Works 
Beginning in May 2015, your charity can sign up to participate through the SIGN UP tab on this website. When registering, you request a quantity of savings passes to sell for $5 each. Upon approval, you pick up your savings passes from your store and sell them to your constituents through the day of the event. Savings passes are only valid in-store and not on macys.com.
Charities are not permitted to sell savings passes in the store.
Macy&#8217;s will begin selling savings passes in all stores beginning mid-August. Savings passes sold in stores will benefit the March of Dimes, our national in-store beneficiary of Shop For A Cause.
How Does My Organization Benefit?
All participating non-profit organizations receive special savings passes to sell for $5 each. You keep 100% of the proceeds.
How Does the Customer Benefit?
When your guests Shop For A Cause on the event day, they'll receive 30% off* throughout the store on an assortment of regular, sale and clearance merchandise and 25% on select designer apparel collections for him & her, designer handbags, Impulse, men&#8217;s shoes, Wacoal, Tumi, Wusthof, Henckels, Kate Spade home & All-Clad, as well as 10% off electronics, furniture, mattresses and area rugs. And, they will be eligible to win a $500 gift card, no purchase necessary.
* Exclusions and restrictions apply. See shopping pass for details.


----------



## myluvofbags

megcurry said:


> My Macy's SA in Poughkeepsie, NY said she thought pre-sale would start around Aug 11th for Shop for a Cause.



My SA also said August 11.


----------



## Bootlover07

Do you know when Neiman Marcus has sales? They have the medium sutton in dark dune but I refuse to pay full price. Macy's has the medium Selma in that color so I may get it at their next sale


----------



## CocoChannel

gratefulgirl said:


> The Shop for Cause sale is on August 29th. Shopping passes are $5, but offer a 30% discount.







megcurry said:


> My Macy's SA in Poughkeepsie, NY said she thought pre-sale would start around Aug 11th for Shop for a Cause.







megcurry said:


> She also mentioned 30% off which I have never seen before.  Has anyone else heard differently?







smileydimples said:


> What is Shop For A Cause?
> In August 2015, Macys will host its 10th annual Shop For A Cause benefiting charities nationwide.
> Non-profit organizations with a 501(c) or 170(c)1 tax exempt status, school booster groups and religious organizations are eligible to be part of our fun and effective way to raise funds and awareness for your cause.
> Heres How It Works
> Beginning in May 2015, your charity can sign up to participate through the SIGN UP tab on this website. When registering, you request a quantity of savings passes to sell for $5 each. Upon approval, you pick up your savings passes from your store and sell them to your constituents through the day of the event. Savings passes are only valid in-store and not on macys.com.
> Charities are not permitted to sell savings passes in the store.
> Macys will begin selling savings passes in all stores beginning mid-August. Savings passes sold in stores will benefit the March of Dimes, our national in-store beneficiary of Shop For A Cause.
> How Does My Organization Benefit?
> All participating non-profit organizations receive special savings passes to sell for $5 each. You keep 100% of the proceeds.
> How Does the Customer Benefit?
> When your guests Shop For A Cause on the event day, they'll receive 30% off* throughout the store on an assortment of regular, sale and clearance merchandise and 25% on select designer apparel collections for him & her, designer handbags, Impulse, mens shoes, Wacoal, Tumi, Wusthof, Henckels, Kate Spade home & All-Clad, as well as 10% off electronics, furniture, mattresses and area rugs. And, they will be eligible to win a $500 gift card, no purchase necessary.
> * Exclusions and restrictions apply. See shopping pass for details.







myluvofbags said:


> My SA also said August 11.




Thank you all for sharing!!! That's great at 30% off. I'll be on the lookout and get my shopping pass[emoji2]


----------



## trefusisgirl

jnfrmana said:


> View attachment 3085955
> 
> 
> Might be in the wrong thread, but I saw a large Selma at TJ Maxx today for $200! I rarely see Selmas there, but just the other day I saw a navy Selma with GHW grommets at Marshall's for $150. Wish I snapped a pic. At TJ Maxx and Marshall's, I usually only see the Hamiltons with the logo plate and the typical monogrammed totes...




TK Maxx in UK has had loads of Selma's recently, they sold really quickly unsurprisingly, I got a gooseberry and hot pink.  They were £129.99.  Have seen this one plus the electric blue colour block in there as well, but I restrained myself from purchasing them as well.  Also been lots of minis and Hamiltons, not the ones with logo plate.  Really pleased to see them selling lots of different models at the moment, my bank manager maybe not so much lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

jnfrmana said:


> Hi! I don't have any mod shots, but I had this bag and returned it simply because I could not fit my wallet without much room left (the large Jet Set Specchio wallet) -- but if you have a smaller one it will work just fine! Also, I just came back from a TJ Maxx run today and they were marked down even further to $49! They had black, luggage and pale blue. I've also seen them at my local Marshall's since they tend to have the same stock.
> 
> I was considering purchasing the black again but I have the Bedford Gusset crossbody (with the three zippered compartments) that ultimately suits my needs better. But I remember how nice the Moxley felt with that buttery, pebbled leather and the zipper details gives it the slightest edge. If you need a small crossbody bag for traveling, I think you should definitely go for it!




What wallet do you use with ur Bedford gusset?  I bought the Bedford a few weeks ago and it remains unused, because my jet set wallet doesn't fit in it, although it should but the zippers mean I can't get it in.  I am thinking of selling it although I have now bought a couple of smaller wallets, but I just wondered which one you use with yours?  The wallets I've bought mean I have to leave a load of stuff out of them.  It's a lovely bag, mine is dark dune.  But it is sitting there with the tags still on, where as all my other ones are being used.  I also bought a large Bedford crossbody, which of course my jet set wallet fits in no problem at all.

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lord & Taylor online has some really reduced prices on bags. Weird thing is...they show one price and then when you add to the bag the price is higher. Anyone have any ideas as to why that is?!?!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BeachBagGal said:


> Lord & Taylor online has some really reduced prices on bags. Weird thing is...they show one price and then when you add to the bag the price is higher. Anyone have any ideas as to why that is?!?!



I'm having the exact same problem. I always seem to have a hard time on lord and Taylor online though.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> I'm having the exact same problem. I always seem to have a hard time on lord and Taylor online though.


Kind of reassuring it isn't just me lol. Annoying. I hate their website.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Macys has extra 15% off (promo: SUPER) : Lg Selma for $227.79 USD!!!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Some one from another thread just told me about Macy's 20% off promo: SAVE I'm getting a MK LG cross body for $88!!!


----------



## coivcte

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Some one from another thread just told me about Macy's 20% off promo: SAVE I'm getting a MK LG cross body for $88!!!



The code seems to work on Sale items only? Am I correct?


----------



## Nymeria1

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Macys has extra 15% off (promo: SUPER) : Lg Selma for $227.79 USD!!!



I already posted this in Selma thread, but I just bought a large Selma in Luggage from Lord & Taylor's for $161.10. Total was $171.00 with tax.  Unbelievable deal. This was in store on clearance at 25/40% off.  Many deals going on right now; some are definitely better than others.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

coivcte said:


> The code seems to work on Sale items only? Am I correct?



Yes, I believe so


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Nymeria1 said:


> I already posted this in Selma thread, but I just bought a large Selma in Luggage from Lord & Taylor's for $161.10. Total was $171.00 with tax.  Unbelievable deal. This was in store on clearance at 25/40% off.  Many deals going on right now; some are definitely better than others.



Yes! You are right that's awesome!!! But I don't even know if lord and Taylor is down here


----------



## Nymeria1

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Yes! You are right that's awesome!!! But I don't even know if lord and Taylor is down here



Maybe you could try looking on line, if there's a bag you may be interested in!


----------



## sweetmaus

trefusisgirl said:


> What wallet do you use with ur Bedford gusset?  I bought the Bedford a few weeks ago and it remains unused, because my jet set wallet doesn't fit in it, although it should but the zippers mean I can't get it in.  I am thinking of selling it although I have now bought a couple of smaller wallets, but I just wondered which one you use with yours?  The wallets I've bought mean I have to leave a load of stuff out of them.  It's a lovely bag, mine is dark dune.  But it is sitting there with the tags still on, where as all my other ones are being used.  I also bought a large Bedford crossbody, which of course my jet set wallet fits in no problem at all.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.



Sorry for the late response! I've never seen the Bedford Gusset in dark dune -- that does sound absolutely beautiful. Anyway, I use my Jet Set Specchio phone case wallet with my Bedford Gusset. Do you have the Jet Set continental wallet? They seem to be an inch or two longer than mine. We may be talking about a different bag as well... mine has three compartments but I've seen one with two that looks fairly smaller.


----------



## Bootlover07

Anyone know if the Shop for a Cause passes are available yet at Macy's?


----------



## ilysukixD

I'm planning to return and repurchase a bag and get an extra 30% off too


----------



## Brandless

Bootlover07 said:


> Anyone know if the Shop for a Cause passes are available yet at Macy's?



I dropped by our local Macy's today and was told the passes will be sold starting Aug. 19. The lady who works for MK inside Macy's said it's going to be 25% off and presale will also start on Aug. 19. Hope that helps!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Brandless said:


> I dropped by our local Macy's today and was told the passes will be sold starting Aug. 19. The lady who works for MK inside Macy's said it's going to be 25% off and presale will also start on Aug. 19. Hope that helps!




I heard 25% off too.


----------



## CocoChannel

Brandless said:


> I dropped by our local Macy's today and was told the passes will be sold starting Aug. 19. The lady who works for MK inside Macy's said it's going to be 25% off and presale will also start on Aug. 19. Hope that helps!




So you buy the pass and then it's an extra 25% off sale prices?


----------



## Brandless

CocoChannel said:


> So you buy the pass and then it's an extra 25% off sale prices?




I believe you buy the pass and then on Aug. 29 you can use it at Macy's stores to get 25% off. I am not sure about the restrictions but I'm sure about the MK discount because I asked the MK sales lady. But you can pre-sale starting Aug. 19 which means they will ring your purchase up and hold it for you but won't be able to bring it home till Aug. 29.


----------



## CocoChannel

Brandless said:


> I believe you buy the pass and then on Aug. 29 you can use it at Macy's stores to get 25% off. I am not sure about the restrictions but I'm sure about the MK discount because I asked the MK sales lady. But you can pre-sale starting Aug. 19 which means they will ring your purchase up and hold it for you but won't be able to bring it home till Aug. 29.




Ok great thank you so much! I will definitely be going to my store on that day[emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MK fp bags at outlets 40% off


----------



## fieldsinspring

What kinda of bags did they have? 




crazyforcoach09 said:


> MK fp bags at outlets 40% off


----------



## crazyforcoach09

fieldsinspring said:


> What kinda of bags did they have?


Greenwhich in alot of colors. Hamilton leather luggage. Camden large hoho in alot of colors


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just went into the outlet today and ALL wallets and handbags are 40% off!!! Never seen that deal before.


----------



## Younglove

My macys already had a ton of bags on clearance with an additional 25% off ($223) plus another 25% ($167) with macys card for Selma's and ew hamiltons. Mostly summer colors. I saw n/s and e/w hamilton in pink, royal blue w gold hw, aquamarine(sooo gorgeous) w silver hw, aqua w silver, studded Selma, small cross body's, a few black signature bags and cross body's, don't know all the names but def a huge selection!


----------



## Nymeria1

Younglove said:


> My macys already had a ton of bags on clearance with an additional 25% off ($223) plus another 25% ($167) with macys card for Selma's and ew hamiltons. Mostly summer colors. I saw n/s and e/w hamilton in pink, royal blue w gold hw, aquamarine(sooo gorgeous) w silver hw, aqua w silver, studded Selma, small cross body's, a few black signature bags and cross body's, don't know all the names but def a huge selection![/
> 
> +1. Macy's MK sales have been unbelievable lately.  On Saturday I bought an electric blue Jet Set Crossbody for $83.  I couldn't pass that up!


----------



## Brandless

I just purchased the Shop for a Cause card today and preordered two bags. One was not available in store so it will ship directly to me. Although the the card says 30% off everything on Aug. 29, MK and Coach bags are 25% off. Could have used a friendlier SA though.


----------



## laurelenas

Brandless said:


> I just purchased the Shop for a Cause card today and preordered two bags. One was not available in store so it will ship directly to me. Although the the card says 30% off everything on Aug. 29, MK and Coach bags are 25% off. Could have used a friendlier SA though.




Can the Shop for a Cause pass be purchased online?


----------



## Uthra11

Brandless said:


> I just purchased the Shop for a Cause card today and preordered two bags. One was not available in store so it will ship directly to me. Although the the card says 30% off everything on Aug. 29, MK and Coach bags are 25% off. Could have used a friendlier SA though.




Is the presale only for today? And the actual sale on the 29th? Or can we buy the shop for cause card from today till the 29th?


----------



## Brandless

One of the SAs said the card can be purchased from today to 23 but another just said it starts today and didn't know till when but it can be used only on Aug, 29. But you can presale anytime until Aug. 28.


----------



## omri

Brandless said:


> I just purchased the Shop for a Cause card today and preordered two bags. One was not available in store so it will ship directly to me. Although the the card says 30% off everything on Aug. 29, MK and Coach bags are 25% off. Could have used a friendlier SA though.



These cards can be purchased in store only? How much are they cost?


----------



## paula3boys

omri said:


> these cards can be purchased in store only? How much are they cost?




$5


----------



## laurelenas

laurelenas said:


> Can the Shop for a Cause pass be purchased online?




I think the savings pass can be purchased online and used on August 29. Is that correct?


----------



## Brandless

laurelenas said:


> I think the savings pass can be purchased online and used on August 29. Is that correct?




I found this info at Macy's website:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=shop+for+a+cause


So you can buy the pass at stores starting today up to Aug. 29, use it on the 29th or presale before then.

Online, you can add the $5 pass to your online shopping cart on Aug. 29 only to get discount, no presale possible.


----------



## Sarah03

Brandless said:


> I found this info at Macy's website:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=shop+for+a+cause
> 
> 
> So you can buy the pass at stores starting today up to Aug. 29, use it on the 29th or presale before then.
> 
> Online, you can add the $5 pass to your online shopping cart on Aug. 29 only to get discount, no presale possible.




Thank you for sharing this info!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Not the greatest deal but it's something, right?


----------



## smileydimples

reginaPhalange said:


> Not the greatest deal but it's something, right?
> View attachment 3103762



Great way to get the collins stud since it is exclusive to Michael Kors........


----------



## reginaPhalange

smileydimples said:


> Great way to get the collins stud since it is exclusive to Michael Kors........




An excellent way in general to buy multiple bags! I have to say, department stores typically offer much better deals, this is essentially saving tax or close to, though there aren't many options for purchasing MK outside of their stores and maybe Holt Renfrew


----------



## all7s

reginaPhalange said:


> Not the greatest deal but it's something, right?
> View attachment 3103762


I think it is a fabulous deal since it can be used on sale merchandise! It would be nicer if it was a flat percentage off, but if you reach the minimum for a tier, then essentially you are getting up to 15%, 25%, 30% off. 

I had a lovely sales assistant work with me to get to $500.60 and get the $125 off.  I can consider the deal as getting 25% off all my items, or more creatively apply the discount to one item and say that I basically walked out of there with a medium selma for $24.

I do agree it is a small discount for full price merch that dept stores also carry.


----------



## weibandy

Was at Kors boutique today and the SA told me about this deal.  It is good cause you can use it on new styles.  So tempted by the blush Sloan.  What a gorgeous bag.  Thinkng about it overnight....


----------



## reginaPhalange

all7s said:


> I think it is a fabulous deal since it can be used on sale merchandise! It would be nicer if it was a flat percentage off, but if you reach the minimum for a tier, then essentially you are getting up to 15%, 25%, 30% off.
> 
> I had a lovely sales assistant work with me to get to $500.60 and get the $125 off.  I can consider the deal as getting 25% off all my items, or more creatively apply the discount to one item and say that I basically walked out of there with a medium selma for $24.
> 
> I do agree it is a small discount for full price merch that dept stores also carry.


That's totally my thought process! I recently bought a watch (online) and realized I have one really similar to it already, so I'll be going to return it. With $200 coming back my way (which I'll view as a sunk cost), I can justify purchasing an extra bag, plus I'll be getting $125 (I'll probably only spend $550, don't think I can make it to $750). So overall I'll only have spent $225+tax but ended up with a couple bags.


----------



## julia@athens

reginaPhalange said:


> Not the greatest deal but it's something, right?
> View attachment 3103762




It's a great deal, unfortunately im my country we don't have such deals for MK and bags have much higher prices than in USA.
&#128532;


----------



## reginaPhalange

julia@athens said:


> It's a great deal, unfortunately im my country we don't have such deals for MK and bags have much higher prices than in USA.
> 
> [emoji17]




I'm in Canada, so pricing isn't too far off however they have lots of sales at department stores which carry MK in the US. I'll probably do a trip down in the coming weeks to see if I can find anything.

I made my purchase yesterday and will post a reveal in the Tiered Sale thread!


----------



## megcurry

If you're in or near Poughkeepsie, NY, our Macy's is honoring the 30% off with the Shop for a Cause "ticket" that costs $5.  Even for Designer Handbags like MK.   

The SAs there told me that they had told everyone verbally it would be 30%, and when the fine print said Designer Handbags were an exclusion....their management allowed them to override it to 30% off instead.  

And whatever button they are pushing to accomplish the 30% off, is also giving 15% more off.  So the aggregate percent savings is 40.5%.  It is insane!

I just used this lovely deal today to pre-sale a Small Cynthia in Blossom python-embossed leather with rose gold hardware...last one they had!  
The actual Shop for a Cause thing is on Saturday 8/29, so can pick up then, or next week at one's convenience.   

Meg


----------



## TnC

megcurry said:


> If you're in or near Poughkeepsie, NY, our Macy's is honoring the 30% off with the Shop for a Cause "ticket" that costs $5.  Even for Designer Handbags like MK.
> 
> The SAs there told me that they had told everyone verbally it would be 30%, and when the fine print said Designer Handbags were an exclusion....their management allowed them to override it to 30% off instead.
> 
> And whatever button they are pushing to accomplish the 30% off, is also giving 15% more off.  So the aggregate percent savings is 40.5%.  It is insane!
> 
> I just used this lovely deal today to pre-sale a Small Cynthia in Blossom python-embossed leather with rose gold hardware...last one they had!
> The actual Shop for a Cause thing is on Saturday 8/29, so can pick up then, or next week at one's convenience.
> 
> Meg



Wow that's awesome! I doubt he Macy's near me will honor that. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## myluvofbags

megcurry said:


> If you're in or near Poughkeepsie, NY, our Macy's is honoring the 30% off with the Shop for a Cause "ticket" that costs $5.  Even for Designer Handbags like MK.
> 
> The SAs there told me that they had told everyone verbally it would be 30%, and when the fine print said Designer Handbags were an exclusion....their management allowed them to override it to 30% off instead.
> 
> And whatever button they are pushing to accomplish the 30% off, is also giving 15% more off.  So the aggregate percent savings is 40.5%.  It is insane!
> 
> I just used this lovely deal today to pre-sale a Small Cynthia in Blossom python-embossed leather with rose gold hardware...last one they had!
> The actual Shop for a Cause thing is on Saturday 8/29, so can pick up then, or next week at one's convenience.
> 
> Meg



That's great!   Be sure to post pics of your goodies!


----------



## megcurry

myluvofbags said:


> That's great!   Be sure to post pics of your goodies!


Yup I promise to!


----------



## Uthra11

Does anybody know if the presale can be done on the sale handbags?


----------



## MeandMK4ever

The $5.00 ticket sale at Macy's that starts on Sat. can this be used online or is it strictly in store purchases for MK ?


----------



## Vanessa26

Shop for a Cause starts today, 8/29!

Add the $5 shopping pass to your bag and eligible items will be automatically discounted 25% off at checkout. 

I just purchased the Large Sutton in Dark Khaki!


----------



## Suz82

Vanessa26 said:


> Shop for a Cause starts today, 8/29!
> 
> 
> 
> Add the $5 shopping pass to your bag and eligible items will be automatically discounted 25% off at checkout.
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Large Sutton in Dark Khaki!




It's saying product unavailable for me when I try to add it to basket am I doing something wrong?


----------



## myluvofbags

Fyi,  someone mentioned to me Thanks for sharing sale starts in about a week or so.


----------



## Vanessa26

The shopping pass is on the Macy's home page. Click on Give $5 now, and then add it to your bag. 

I forgot to mention earlier that the the promo code FAVES (20% off select items) is working alongside the 25% Shop for a Cause discount. I purchased my Large Dark Khaki Sutton for $170.


----------



## Suz82

Vanessa26 said:


> The shopping pass is on the Macy's home page. Click on Give $5 now, and then add it to your bag.
> 
> I forgot to mention earlier that the the promo code FAVES (20% off select items) is working alongside the 25% Shop for a Cause discount. I purchased my Large Dark Khaki Sutton for $170.




Thankyou for your help, I think it may only work for US residents? I'm in the UK and the give $5 isn't coming up on my Macy's home page but if I shop for cause it comes up, if I add it to my bag it says unavailable [emoji29] shame for me but great for those of you who can get it [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Vanessa26 said:


> The shopping pass is on the Macy's home page. Click on Give $5 now, and then add it to your bag.
> 
> I forgot to mention earlier that the the promo code FAVES (20% off select items) is working alongside the 25% Shop for a Cause discount. I purchased my Large Dark Khaki Sutton for $170.


YES it does work!! I just did some major damage on macys.com! :shame: I couldn't resist with those prices! I don't intend to keep everything. Everything I bought was on sale, plus extra 25% off, plus an extra 20% off that! Yep, I couldn't resist lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou for your help, I think it may only work for US residents? I'm in the UK and the give $5 isn't coming up on my Macy's home page but if I shop for cause it comes up, if I add it to my bag it says unavailable [emoji29] shame for me but great for those of you who can get it [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112421



Awww man.   You tried today,right?


----------



## BeachBagGal

fyi - MK added a few more bags on sale to their site


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww man.   You tried today,right?




I have kept trying all day [emoji24] will keep trying too lol x


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> I have kept trying all day [emoji24] will keep trying too lol x


Ugh that stinks! I hope you get it to work!


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Ugh that stinks! I hope you get it to work!




Just shows the voucher like above and says currently unavailable [emoji30]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Just shows the voucher like above and says currently unavailable [emoji30]



Well crap!!


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Well crap!!




I shall just enjoy everyone else's bargains when they arrive, every cloud and all that! [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> I shall just enjoy everyone else's bargains when they arrive, every cloud and all that! [emoji1]


lol Okay.  I'll be curious to see if I actually get all the ones I ordered.


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> lol Okay.  I'll be curious to see if I actually get all the ones I ordered.




Plenty of pics when they do come [emoji162]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Plenty of pics when they do come [emoji162]


Oh my gosh YES!


----------



## laurelenas

Is someone else having issues looking up orders on Macys.com?


----------



## lucydee

FYI, For those of you who want some good deals, today is the day to do it.
I just combined both 20% off Code used is FAVES then also purchased the Shop for a Cause coupon for 5.00 for an additional savings of 25%.
I bought 2 bags, 
Stud Selma in Chili Color for 147.00 and Sutton in Dark Khaki for 165.59 
Will post pics  once I receive them.


----------



## Pinkalicious

lucydee said:


> FYI, For those of you who want some good deals, today is the day to do it.
> I just combined both 20% off Code used is FAVES then also purchased the Shop for a Cause coupon for 5.00 for an additional savings of 25%.
> I bought 2 bags,
> Stud Selma in Chili Color for 147.00 and Sutton in Dark Khaki for 165.59
> Will post pics  once I receive them.



awesome deals!!! i wish the campbell in merlot or cinder was available on macys


----------



## MKbaglover

lucydee said:


> FYI, For those of you who want some good deals, today is the day to do it.
> I just combined both 20% off Code used is FAVES then also purchased the Shop for a Cause coupon for 5.00 for an additional savings of 25%.
> I bought 2 bags,
> Stud Selma in Chili Color for 147.00 and Sutton in Dark Khaki for 165.59
> Will post pics  once I receive them.


Wow what a deal, the chili bag works out to be £95, the same bag here would be at least £285! Just wow


----------



## lucydee

MKbaglover said:


> Wow what a deal, the chili bag works out to be £95, the same bag here would be at least £285! Just wow


Thank you! 
I am very excited to have gotten these bags for a great price.  I waited for the sale and it paid off.  I do love a great bag for a bargain :


----------



## Suz82

UK ladies... Looks like eBay has lots of Macy's sale goodies online and at still really great prices for us  eek do I buy the electric blue messenger or do I not? That's the question!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> UK ladies... Looks like eBay has lots of Macy's sale goodies online and at still really great prices for us  eek do I buy the electric blue messenger or do I not? That's the question!




Oh thank you, will take a look.  I say go for it, I have the medium satchel in eb with shw and love it.  It is a real bright lovely for summer or winter.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh thank you, will take a look.  I say go for it, I have the medium satchel in eb with shw and love it.  It is a real bright lovely for summer or winter.




I decided to sleep on so still haven't pulled the trigger but it works out £130 for a medium messager x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> I decided to sleep on so still haven't pulled the trigger but it works out £130 for a medium messager x




That's good value.  My medium satchel was £99.99 I think in TK Maxx.  Is it in US though?  If so does that include the customs charges/import duty?


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> That's good value.  My medium satchel was £99.99 I think in TK Maxx.  Is it in US though?  If so does that include the customs charges/import duty?




Some adverts say they send through the global shipping programme and that has calculated taxes on top, a few sellers just send them via normal mail so I guess it's pot luck if you get the customs charge. I wish my local TK Maxx had Selma messengers in more regularly , I still haven't bought it I now don't know which colour, blush or electric blue, I'd have both but that's not going to happen [emoji38]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Some adverts say they send through the global shipping programme and that has calculated taxes on top, a few sellers just send them via normal mail so I guess it's pot luck if you get the customs charge. I wish my local TK Maxx had Selma messengers in more regularly , I still haven't bought it I now don't know which colour, blush or electric blue, I'd have both but that's not going to happen [emoji38]




Yes I tend to buy UK only as got stung on a few Tiffany items I bought years ago from the US and it put me off. Macy's is good as u can pay up front.  Good if some ebay sellers offer that service to, I didn't realise that.

Hmmm difficult choice as totally different colours.  I haven't seen dusty rose IRL but imagine I would love it and obviously eb I am biased as love the colour.  DR would be a more muted tone I guess.  I would like something in DR.


----------



## Suz82

I'd probably get stung too lol there's just so many great deals especially on medium selmas! Argh why can't I have £1000 to spend [emoji85] of have tile blue, chili medium selmas and blush and electric blue medium messenger ones haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Some adverts say they send through the global shipping programme and that has calculated taxes on top, a few sellers just send them via normal mail so I guess it's pot luck if you get the customs charge. I wish my local TK Maxx had Selma messengers in more regularly , I still haven't bought it I now don't know which colour, blush or electric blue, I'd have both but that's not going to happen [emoji38]


EB! Then again I love blue bags and that's such a great pop of color. If you tend to be a more neutral person I would say DR.


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> EB! Then again I love blue bags and that's such a great pop of color. If you tend to be a more neutral person I would say DR.




Every time I see a blue bag I swoon [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Every time I see a blue bag I swoon [emoji7][emoji170]


Same here! I totally would have bought the Selma Messenger in EB if I hadn't just bought a different bag in that color (I try to buy various color shades to mix it up). I don't have a Navy yet...hmmm...lol


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Same here! I totally would have bought the Selma Messenger in EB if I hadn't just bought a different bag in that color (I try to buy various color shades to mix it up). I don't have a Navy yet...hmmm...lol




Ooh navy with gold hardware.... Would be a very classy bag imo


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Ooh navy with gold hardware.... Would be a very classy bag imo


I agree. I'll have to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Brandless

I just received a mailer from Macy's about extra 25% Off VIP Sale. Presale Sept. 8-15. Actual sale begins Sept. 16-20 but only 20%. Online starting Sept. 14 20%off with code VIP. I emailed the Michael Kors SA and she said Michael Kors bags are included.


----------



## CocoChannel

Are there any Labor Day weekend sales going on?


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Are there any Labor Day weekend sales going on?


Lord & Taylor is having a Labor Day Sale:  25% off clearance items and 20% off regular and sale items.  Some MK is on sale.  Online Code is LABORDAY.


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Are there any Labor Day weekend sales going on?


Nordstrom's End-of-Summer Clearance sale starts today.  There are a few MK bags on clearance.


----------



## lcaddict

There are a lot of MK bags on sale on Macy's website now. Limited time only. I got a medium Chili Selma for <$140!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> Lord & Taylor is having a Labor Day Sale:  25% off clearance items and 20% off regular and sale items.  Some MK is on sale.  Online Code is LABORDAY.







ubo22 said:


> Nordstrom's End-of-Summer Clearance sale starts today.  There are a few MK bags on clearance.







lcaddict said:


> There are a lot of MK bags on sale on Macy's website now. Limited time only. I got a medium Chili Selma for <$140!!!




I will have to check these all out....thanks ladies[emoji6] on the Macy's sale is their a code or no?


----------



## lcaddict

A lot of MK bags at Macy's are deeply discounted. I used a 20% code on top of the discount.


----------



## Uthra11

lcaddict said:


> A lot of MK bags at Macy's are deeply discounted. I used a 20% code on top of the discount.




I tried using the "DEALS" code and it dint let me combine. [emoji17]


----------



## paula3boys

lcaddict said:


> A lot of MK bags at Macy's are deeply discounted. I used a 20% code on top of the discount.




Which code?


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> Which code?


This one I think


----------



## andral5

lcaddict said:


> A lot of MK bags at Macy's are deeply discounted. I used a 20% code on top of the discount.



I just wanted to post the same as Uthra. It didn't work with the code DEALS...


----------



## paula3boys

omri said:


> This one I think




I couldn't combine with MK limited deal priced item


----------



## lcaddict

I ordered a bag, but it was out of stock so Macy's gave me a 20% off code. It worked on the Medium Selma. 

Do the regular star rewards codes work?


----------



## omri

lcaddict said:


> I ordered a bag, but it was out of stock so Macy's gave me a 20% off code. It worked on the Medium Selma.
> 
> Do the regular star rewards codes work?



I've tried my welcome promo code for 15% off on sale bags and it works.


----------



## paula3boys

lcaddict said:


> I ordered a bag, but it was out of stock so Macy's gave me a 20% off code. It worked on the Medium Selma.
> 
> Do the regular star rewards codes work?




For some reason those won't work online on a lot of sale stuff but my store usually lets me. I don't get it


----------



## CocoChannel

omri said:


> I've tried my welcome promo code for 15% off on sale bags and it works.




I just used my 15% also to purchase and it worked on specials[emoji3][emoji12][emoji7] Thank you!!!! I'm so happy you posted that it worked[emoji106]


----------



## omri

CocoChannel said:


> I just used my 15% also to purchase and it worked on specials[emoji3][emoji12][emoji7] Thank you!!!! I'm so happy you posted that it worked[emoji106]


Glad for you


----------



## lcaddict

SA's can override the system, especially if you know them well. They may be able to order for you with the extra % off.


----------



## andral5

I'm curious what is your opinion about the bags "new with defects", usually items that were shown in stores, therefore handled by customers. I am still doing my research to find the best deals. I'd still like to know the opinion of the more established mk bags users, that are so knowledgeable about them.
Would you buy one of the bags this guy has listed?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Handbags-Pu...ather&_nkw=michael+kors&_pgn=2&_skc=200&rt=nc
I think I found a Riley I like, although I'm not a fan of pale blue: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...bag-348-013-/311437025590?hash=item488317e136 Would it be worth? Or is it possible to get a similar deal at the end-of-the-year sales that are going to come our way?

Thank you for any input.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Can we presale bags at Macy's tomorrow that are not in store yet (Campbell and Chandler)?


----------



## paula3boys




----------



## paula3boys

Harley77 said:


> Can we presale bags at Macy's tomorrow that are not in store yet (Campbell and Chandler)?




As long as it is in system to order


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Anyone taking advantage of this?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> As long as it is in system to order



Tried to presale the Campbell and a coach Nomad today. The SA refused because they were not in store.


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> Tried to presale the Campbell and a coach Nomad today. The SA refused because they were not in store.



I would have asked for a manager because they are suppose to.... I am sorry I always do that and never have a problem


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> I would have asked for a manager because they are suppose to.... I am sorry I always do that and never have a problem



She told me she was a manager. Was really snotty acting as well and acted like it was torture to answer my questions. She was redoing displays for the new bags and I told her I could wait and run an errand while she finished. I didn't push any further because I didn't want her to get the sale anyway after the way she treated me. I'm going to try my other Macy's tomorrow if I have time. Might get the iris riley too after seeing your pics! !


----------



## smileydimples

Harley77 said:


> She told me she was a manager. Was really snotty acting as well and acted like it was torture to answer my questions. She was redoing displays for the new bags and I told her I could wait and run an errand while she finished. I didn't push any further because I didn't want her to get the sale anyway after the way she treated me. I'm going to try my other Macy's tomorrow if I have time. Might get the iris riley too after seeing your pics! !



Ohhhhhh you need to its so yummy!!! I hope you have more luck tomorrow, that girl was just wrong, but I dont blame you I wouldnt have gave her the sale either!!! Lord forbid if your not there for the customers. What a brat!!!


----------



## paula3boys

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Anyone taking advantage of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122196




Looks like only good at that location


----------



## paula3boys

Harley77 said:


> She told me she was a manager. Was really snotty acting as well and acted like it was torture to answer my questions. She was redoing displays for the new bags and I told her I could wait and run an errand while she finished. I didn't push any further because I didn't want her to get the sale anyway after the way she treated me. I'm going to try my other Macy's tomorrow if I have time. Might get the iris riley too after seeing your pics! !




She told you wrong. It's shocking how bad customer service can be at times. The manager at Journeys didn't know how to process a return for an online order today. I thought I'd never get out of there! Lol


----------



## Bootlover07

Harley77 said:


> She told me she was a manager. Was really snotty acting as well and acted like it was torture to answer my questions. She was redoing displays for the new bags and I told her I could wait and run an errand while she finished. I didn't push any further because I didn't want her to get the sale anyway after the way she treated me. I'm going to try my other Macy's tomorrow if I have time. Might get the iris riley too after seeing your pics! !




Ugh. I would have asked if there was a manager who actually knew what they were doing. When people are snotty I tell them all about themselves. I worked in customer service in college and I hate when people are jerks.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhhh you need to its so yummy!!! I hope you have more luck tomorrow, that girl was just wrong, but I dont blame you I wouldnt have gave her the sale either!!! Lord forbid if your not there for the customers. What a brat!!!



I think I would use her a lot for fall/winter. I've been using my fuchsia riley a ton this summer.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> She told you wrong. It's shocking how bad customer service can be at times. The manager at Journeys didn't know how to process a return for an online order today. I thought I'd never get out of there! Lol



I knew the moment I raw her I wouldn't have any luck, she just always looks angry. I haven't seen my usual SA in awhile. I'm thinking maybe she left, she was always the sweetest.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bootlover07 said:


> Ugh. I would have asked if there was a manager who actually knew what they were doing. When people are snotty I tell them all about themselves. I worked in customer service in college and I hate when people are jerks.



I really should have. Thinking back now, I shouldn't have been so polite in return. She really was a jerk to me, especially since I told her I could wait till she had time to help me.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I just called my other local Macy's. The SA said I could only presale once it gets closer to the actual sale date. I've worked with her before and she said she got into trouble for placing too many orders too soon the last time they did VIP. She gave me 2 options: order it now full price and return/rebuy at 25% off the day before sale starts or just come in the day before and order through her. 

Macy's is just making this too annoying to even bother with.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

paula3boys said:


> Looks like only good at that location




Oh ok wasn't sure if MK had sent tailored emails for each store


----------



## BeachBagGal

macys.com  has some good deals of the day on their MK bags.


----------



## omri

BeachBagGal said:


> macys.com  has some good deals of the day on their MK bags.



Oh yeah! Just ordered  medium Selma in chili red, yay


----------



## handbaghuntress

Yep I ordered a large selma in luggage for $159! Happy birthday to me


----------



## omri

handbaghuntress said:


> Yep I ordered a large selma in luggage for $159! Happy birthday to me


Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

omri said:


> Oh yeah! Just ordered  medium Selma in chili red, yay



That's what I want, but maybe even in the large size.  I've tried to get any of the coupons in my account to work with this sale, but nooooooooo.......LOL!


----------



## BeachBagGal

omri said:


> Oh yeah! Just ordered  medium Selma in chili red, yay


Oh yay!!! I need to get a bag in Chili!


----------



## BeachBagGal

handbaghuntress said:


> Yep I ordered a large selma in luggage for $159! Happy birthday to me


What an awesome b-day gift! Great price!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Heartbroken! The Large Sutton isn't available in Canada in the luggage colour, however Holts had it on sale for $268 and I didn't even think to check because last time I was there (maybe a week and a half ago) they only had mediums.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com is doing a tiered savings for Loyalists. I ordered the Black Bedford Small Messenger!


----------



## keishapie1973

handbaghuntress said:


> Yep I ordered a large selma in luggage for $159! Happy birthday to me



Amazing deal and a great birthday gift!!! I'm carrying mine today with matching boots....


----------



## paula3boys

omri said:


> Oh yeah! Just ordered  medium Selma in chili red, yay




What was price please? I need adjustment maybe!


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> What was price please? I need adjustment maybe!


It was  $132.99 (on web site) in store price $134.10 before tax.


----------



## paula3boys

omri said:


> It was  $132.99 (on web site) in store price $134.10 before tax.




Thanks! Just got adjustment of $25.03


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> Thanks! Just got adjustment of $25.03


Nice


----------



## _Jade_

handbaghuntress said:


> Yep I ordered a large selma in luggage for $159! Happy birthday to me


Hi

Can I ask how you got that price? I see it on Macys.com  for $267.

Thanks!

BTW happy birthday =)


----------



## reginaPhalange

_Jade_ said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask how you got that price? I see it on Macys.com  for $267.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BTW happy birthday =)




It was on sale in-store and online at Macy's Fri/Sat for $222.34 CAD (and thus slightly cheaper less in the US) plus an additional 25% off that price if you used the promo code on the main page.


----------



## handbaghuntress

_Jade_ said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask how you got that price? I see it on Macys.com  for $267.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BTW happy birthday =)




Actually it was a one day super sale or something like that. Lol. I ordered it in Friday.


----------



## handbaghuntress

No coupon codes would work for me but at $159.99 plus tax I didn't care


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Macys.Com promo code BAGS will take 25% off any bag when you buy 2 or more.


----------



## pobaby

Anyone know when the next sale will be on the michaelkors.com  website? TIA


----------



## JetSetGo!

pobaby said:


> Anyone know when the next sale will be on the michaelkors.com  website? TIA



Moved your post to here to this "chat about deals" thread.


----------



## melissatrv

Lord and Taylor Signature Sale is apparently working on Michael Kors.  I got 30% off a studded Selma, no tax and free shipping for $229.60  


Buy More, Save More
20% - $49.99 - $99.99
25%- $100-$249.99
30% - $250+


----------



## AstridRhapsody

melissatrv said:


> Lord and Taylor Signature Sale is apparently working on Michael Kors.  I got 30% off a studded Selma, no tax and free shipping for $229.60
> 
> 
> Buy More, Save More
> 20% - $49.99 - $99.99
> 25%- $100-$249.99
> 30% - $250+



Thanks for the info! I'm trying to decide if I really need medium python merlot riley. 30% off plus no tax for me is a pretty good deal.


----------



## reginaPhalange

melissatrv said:


> Lord and Taylor Signature Sale is apparently working on Michael Kors.  I got 30% off a studded Selma, no tax and free shipping for $229.60
> 
> 
> Buy More, Save More
> 20% - $49.99 - $99.99
> 25%- $100-$249.99
> 30% - $250+




Is this US only? Their international shipping is down[emoji174]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know if bloomingdales.com will price match other retailers online prices?


----------



## ubo22

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know if bloomingdales.com will price match other retailers online prices?


They should price match Macy's, since they're owned by the same parent company.


----------



## Brandless

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know if bloomingdales.com will price match other retailers online prices?


Not sure about price matching but Bloomingdale's has a promo going on right now till Sept. 20:

Loyallists take $20 off of $100-$249.99 
Take $50 off $250-$499.99 
Take $100 off $500-$999.99 
Take $250 off $1000+ 

I just signed up to be a loyalist as it's free and discount was automatically taken off the MK bag I purchased at full price. It's a win win for me as it's free shipping and no tax since there's no Bloomingdale's where I live. And I went through the rebate site first so 8% rebate was applied to my account.


----------



## cdtracing

Got email today about Macy's VIP sale extra 20% off for online & instore today.  Promo code VIP


----------



## contrerasmariah

Anyone know of any deals going on in san antonio, tx?


----------



## BeachBagGal

lordandtaylor.com has some bags on sale, plus when you add them to your cart they're discounted even more. I didn't even put in a code. Not much left, but something to check out.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> lordandtaylor.com has some bags on sale, plus when you add them to your cart they're discounted even more. I didn't even put in a code. Not much left, but something to check out.


Thanks for the heads up.  I just noticed they have the Berkley clutch in gunmetal with silver hardware that I've been searching for since last year.  I was able to get 25% off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I just noticed they have the Berkley clutch in gunmetal with silver hardware that I've been searching for since last year.  I was able to get 25% off.




Awesome! Can't wait to see the reveal.


----------



## missmoimoi

MK bags at Dubai Outlet Mall today. I was super tempted by dark brown snake embossed Hamilton.  Prices were discounted but not fabulous


----------



## keishapie1973

missmoimoi said:


> MK bags at Dubai Outlet Mall today. I was super tempted by dark brown snake embossed Hamilton.  Prices were discounted but not fabulous
> View attachment 3134995
> 
> View attachment 3134997



That Hamilton would've tempted me too. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Do any stores price match Dillard's?


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see the reveal.


I will do a reveal soon, but I just received the Berkley clutch in gunmetal and I have to say that I'm in love!    It's the exact shade of silver that I was looking for.  Nickel that came out last year was too shiny and light for me.  Pewter that came out a couple years ago was impossible to find on the reseller sites.  Now that I've seen gunmetal in real life, I realize it's the exact shade I was looking for...dark, matte silver/grey with a slight shimmer and silver hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com is having a Friends and Family Sale - extra 25% off all reg and sale price MK bags. My order FINALLY went through after trying for the last couple hours (one bag sold out in the meantime..ugh)...site is way too overloaded. Oh and they have a Pale Blue Med Riley on sale, plus the extra 25%. 

Code: FRIENDS


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anybody remember what Michael Kors did for Cyber Monday last year?
Should I even bother with this "Rewards card event" or wait for a better deal?

I want a susannah crossbody (black) I don't foresee this style going on sale
(Has to be from MK site or I get hit with duty etc. etc. because I am in Canada)


----------



## myvillarreal26

Macys promo code. FALL 

INCLUDES ALL MICHAEL KORS BAGS

20% off


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> Does anybody remember what Michael Kors did for Cyber Monday last year?
> Should I even bother with this "Rewards card event" or wait for a better deal?
> 
> I want a susannah crossbody (black) I don't foresee this style going on sale
> (Has to be from MK site or I get hit with duty etc. etc. because I am in Canada)




What rewards card event?


----------



## Sotiria

myvillarreal26 said:


> Macys promo code. FALL
> 
> INCLUDES ALL MICHAEL KORS BAGS
> 
> 20% off


I tried the FALL code yesterday and today for MK on Macy's....it didnt work for me   Is it working for others?


----------



## iheart_purses

paula3boys said:


> What rewards card event?



mk is doing the event where you spend $250 you get $50 card 
500 gets you a 125 card 
750 gets you 200 card


----------



## laurelenas

Sotiria said:


> I tried the FALL code yesterday and today for MK on Macy's....it didnt work for me   Is it working for others?




The code is only for sale and clearance items, so not every MK is covered.


----------



## Sotiria

laurelenas said:


> The code is only for sale and clearance items, so not every MK is covered.


Good to know! Thanks for checking!


----------



## myvillarreal26

Sotiria said:


> I tried the FALL code yesterday and today for MK on Macy's....it didnt work for me   Is it working for others?


I apologize! It IS only for clearance items. Got my info messed up.


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> mk is doing the event where you spend $250 you get $50 card
> 500 gets you a 125 card
> 750 gets you 200 card



I would rather have the $50 off purchase instead of a card back! lol
Thanks for the info though


----------



## reginaPhalange

paula3boys said:


> I would rather have the $50 off purchase instead of a card back! lol
> 
> Thanks for the info though




I know what you mean, that's the way they did it this summer. This way people spend more and MK are able to give less of a discount. I hate not having even half the sales the US get


----------



## macinev

I found this classic MK Large black 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hamilton at marshalls for only $199. It's a great gift!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I've been looking at the Large Sutton in Luggage and with the current rewards promo I could get a $50-$125 rewards card based on what else I purchase. Times like this I wish I lived in the US because the bag is $230 USD at Macy's. The struggles of a student.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I will do a reveal soon, but I just received the Berkley clutch in gunmetal and I have to say that I'm in love!    It's the exact shade of silver that I was looking for.  Nickel that came out last year was too shiny and light for me.  Pewter that came out a couple years ago was impossible to find on the reseller sites.  Now that I've seen gunmetal in real life, I realize it's the exact shade I was looking for...dark, matte silver/grey with a slight shimmer and silver hardware.


Oooh! That sounds gorgeous Ubo! Can't wait to see epics!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Oooh! That sounds gorgeous Ubo! Can't wait to see epics!


Sorry, I forgot to post my reveal in this thread.  I posted pictures in the "Show Me Your Berkley" thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-me-your-berkley-883375.html


----------



## iheart_purses

so Just a little rant, am waiting for my $50 gift card from the MK rewards deal ( this is happening on .ca right now, & not .com)
I was eyeing some things in the sale section I wanted to get on Michaelkors.ca
Now today, all the things in the sale section have either been jacked up or put back to regular price altogether. Is this a site glitch or they are just pure evil because they know rewards cards have been sent out???


----------



## reginaPhalange

iheart_purses said:


> so Just a little rant, am waiting for my $50 gift card from the MK rewards deal ( this is happening on .ca right now, & not .com)
> I was eyeing some things in the sale section I wanted to get on Michaelkors.ca
> Now today, all the things in the sale section have either been jacked up or put back to regular price altogether. Is this a site glitch or they are just pure evil because they know rewards cards have been sent out???




I've noticed that too, most likely a marketing ploy seeing as reward cards are being sent out and I can't say I'm surprised. In Canada we rarely get sales and promotions to begin with, its why I shop more at Tory Burch and Kate Spade when I want something in the same price range. There's always private sales not to mention their customer service is amazing.


----------



## Newpurselover28

So I went to michael kors yesterday. I saw this beautiful medium sutton for half off-$164!! My heart sank when I was a few minutes too late. Haha. The lady before me grabbed the last bag in stock minutes before I did.


----------



## Newpurselover28

Currently at MK website: small sutton in colors luggage and electric blue for $139! 50% discount!


----------



## Newpurselover28

Also large saffiano selma in navy - $178


----------



## acm1134

Did anyone else get an email from Michael Kors for $50 off one item? Tired to apply it to my cart but it keeps telling me that the offer expired ? Just got the email this morning and it says the promo code is good through November 30th... hmm....


----------



## paula3boys

Newpurselover28 said:


> Currently at MK website: small sutton in colors luggage and electric blue for $139! 50% discount!



Electric Blue is sold out. I just tried to buy it and it said not available


----------



## CoachGirl12

Any of you gals know when the next Macy's Handbag sale will be? (like when you spend a certain amount of $ you get such and such off) or if a designer handbag sale is coming up soon? I have my eye on a MK bag and well it would be nice to get it at a better price


----------



## dott

Keeping my fingers crossed that Macy's will carry Izzy tote so I can get it at their next discount.


----------



## paula3boys

dott said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that Macy's will carry Izzy tote so I can get it at their next discount.




No stores have so far except MK. I wish they would though


----------



## dott

Izzy is exclusive to MK site til Oct 31. I asked Macys chat if they would be carrying this style and response was Macys does not carry all the styles offered so I will hold on til Nov 1 and see what happens.


----------



## paula3boys

dott said:


> Izzy is exclusive to MK site til Oct 31. I asked Macys chat if they would be carrying this style and response was Macys does not carry all the styles offered so I will hold on til Nov 1 and see what happens.




Nobody has carried them since first round and now this is second round of Izzy so who knows. Time will tell


----------



## Ellaryn

Does anyone know if MK boutiques or department stores that carry MK do any Black Friday deals? I'll be holidaying in the US for that week, and am curious about the sales that go on (I only know it's a big sale day, and nothing beyond that). I have my eye on a Selma/Sutton/Riley .


----------



## cheerleadr007

Any codes that work at Macy's right now? Sorry I posted my question in the wrong thread.


----------



## mk_gurl

_xxx please read our rules._


----------



## Scooch

FYI. Macy's is doing their pre-sale for there sale on November 8. 25% off any bag


----------



## amethyst25

Scooch said:


> FYI. Macy's is doing their pre-sale for there sale on November 8. 25% off any bag




Is there an online code for pre-sale?


----------



## megcurry

Just came from my Macy's in Poughkeepsie, NY and my SA told me that there is a pre sale starting Nov 9 and the pick up is on Dec 2 when the sale officially starts.  There are bags on 20% off now in dusty rose, cornflower blue and olive that will go on hard markdown to 25% off when the pre sale starts.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies, do you think there are likely to be any upcoming sales at Macy's in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Nichaidez

I love the Riley colors offered at Dillard....merlot, luggage, and dark dune.
Does Dillard ever have good sales like F&F? If so, when?


----------



## felicia.silver

Ellaryn said:


> Does anyone know if MK boutiques or department stores that carry MK do any Black Friday deals? I'll be holidaying in the US for that week, and am curious about the sales that go on (I only know it's a big sale day, and nothing beyond that). I have my eye on a Selma/Sutton/Riley .



I'm interested in knowing if there is a black friday sale for the MK boutiques too. I want an ava in blush or ballet in the medium size and they only seem to be on the MK site.


----------



## schmurse

Nichaidez said:


> I love the Riley colors offered at Dillard....merlot, luggage, and dark dune.
> Does Dillard ever have good sales like F&F? If so, when?


Nordstrom is having their Fall sale and there is a merlot and snake embossed Riley for $283.50: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=5944


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, do you think there are likely to be any upcoming sales at Macy's in the next couple of weeks?




Nov 8th Macy's is doing their private sale. 25% off. Code PRIVATE.


----------



## Nichaidez

schmurse said:


> Nordstrom is having their Fall sale and there is a merlot and snake embossed Riley for $283.50: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=5944



Thanks but I don't want the merlot w/ snake embossed....just the pure merlot in large


----------



## schmurse

Nichaidez said:


> Thanks but I don't want the merlot w/ snake embossed....just the pure merlot in large


Ah, sorry!  I don't blame you, merlot is just plain gorgeous without embellishment.  Good luck finding it!


----------



## Handbaglover222

Harrods have 10% off until midnight


----------



## Bootlover07

Macy's has their private sale and it's today only. Code is PRIVATE and I believe it's 25% off


----------



## Bootlover07

Does anyone know if there is any extra discounts for card holders with the sale that starts tomorrow at Macy's?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bloomingdales.com extra 25% off Friends & Family sale: HOLIDAY


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Macy's has their private sale and it's today only. Code is PRIVATE and I believe it's 25% off




Is this over today?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just scored this cutie at nordstromrack.com for $179


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Is this over today?




The PRIVATE sale yes, but I think they started pre-saling today for F&F!


----------



## Handbaglover222

Hi all, I wasn't sure where to post this exactly but I've been to Bicester outlet today and thought it could be useful to write down here some of the deals I saw

They had quite a lot of bags from the higher end range "Michael kors collection" I haven't seen these at the outlet before. This included small sized Miranda for £350
They also had bags that are currently in non-outlet stores. They had large suttons for £219, large selmas also £219, jet set east west tote £189 and large riley in the colour peanut £229


----------



## trefusisgirl

Handbaglover222 said:


> Hi all, I wasn't sure where to post this exactly but I've been to Bicester outlet today and thought it could be useful to write down here some of the deals I saw
> 
> They had quite a lot of bags from the higher end range "Michael kors collection" I haven't seen these at the outlet before. This included small sized Miranda for £350
> They also had bags that are currently in non-outlet stores. They had large suttons for £219, large selmas also £219, jet set east west tote £189 and large riley in the colour peanut £229




It's at times like this that I wish I didn't live at the other end of our country lol.  I would love to visit Bicester regularly not once in a blue moon.

Really kind of you to post this info for us UK ladies we don't seem to get any really good deals regularly over here like the US addicts do.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> The PRIVATE sale yes, but I think they started pre-saling today for F&F!




They are doing presale now and pick up December 2nd. 25% off


----------



## sm2591

designer.deals said:


> Ladies is a wallet a good deal if it's $86?


 
I would say so!


----------



## melissatrv

I got two Medium Cindys at the Macys One Day Sale for $134 each on Deal of the Day.  That is almost half off!!  All colors too not just select colors that are being phased out. I got Deep Teal and Cherry because I could not decide  But fantastic deals on almost anything in Dusty Rose, Blush and Cornflower as they seem to be phasing those colors out.  All Collins and Campbell's. Large Black and Luggage Selmas are deals of the day at $187 and $180 respectively.  Great deal on the Metallic Cinder Sloan Small Quilted Messenger if you are looking for a dressy holiday bag at $144 (almost half off).  I used my Plenti card to accumulate points.  See at checkout where you can apply for one for free


----------



## keishapie1973

Yes, the Macy's sale is amazing. Plus you can use the code YH89W for an additional 20% off. It's a great sale for holiday shopping.....


----------



## gratefulgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, the Macy's sale is amazing. Plus you can use the code YH89W for an additional 20% off. It's a great sale for holiday shopping.....




So tempting


----------



## cbarber1123

Thanks for the code. Was able to get my Cindy for only 114.00


----------



## megcurry

More than tempting!  I had just bought a Medium Collins in Cinder for $222.72 in the Macy's store the other day, and just now was able to order one for $145.59 (all figures are before tax).  Unbelievable!!! Thank you TPF posters!!!!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

I called CS to adjust to get the coupon code added, and then two minutes later I got an email stating they're sorry they couldn't meet my expectations and here's a 20% off code. Not sure if that means that it didn't go through like the CS said or it's an additional apology. How long did it take for those that did order adjustments? My order just started shipping today even though I ordered it today!


----------



## all7s

Omg! Thank you so much everyone for posting the code! I've been eyeing the Large Campbell for some time and with this code it was a price I couldnt resist!


----------



## abanks19

So glad I checked this thread before ordering from Macy's! Got a small Sutton in blush for $131 with tax, and cash back through ******.


----------



## HeatherL

I bought a medium Cindy in Cornflower on Saturday (as a gift) and was so happy with my deal $165.00.  Well after reading this thread, not only did I get a price adjustment for a new total of $115.19, I also scored a medium Cindy in black cross stitch for my night on the town bag (as it's much too small for my daily needs, sad) for a total of $115.99!  I love tPF!


----------



## keishapie1973

all7s said:


> Omg! Thank you so much everyone for posting the code! I've been eyeing the Large Campbell for some time and with this code it was a price I couldnt resist!




Me too. I just hope I like it because I've been wanting a color block bag for a while...[emoji1]


----------



## all7s

keishapie1973 said:


> Me too. I just hope I like it because I've been wanting a color block bag for a while...[emoji1]



Crossing my fingers for you!   I'm hoping mine will work as a travel bag. I just love the black hardware! I went with navy. Although I dont need another blue bag, I liked the subtle pairing with the black hardware.


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, the Macy's sale is amazing. Plus you can use the code YH89W for an additional 20% off. It's a great sale for holiday shopping.....




Thanks for the heads up! I price adjusted my electric blue with silver hardware medium Cindy from $172 or so to $114


----------



## CoachGirl12

Question for you ladies that are more experts on the Macy's sale than I am... LOL

What is the difference between the sale now with a code of an extra 20% off and then the Friends and Family Pre-Sale? Would you get a better deal now? Or is the F&F an additional 25% off clearance? The bags right now are marked down a tremendous amount now plus an extra 20% with that online coupon code.. and if this sale only goes thru today, just wondering if I should wait and presale for F&F or if I should get something tonight?


----------



## myluvofbags

CoachGirl12 said:


> Question for you ladies that are more experts on the Macy's sale than I am... LOL
> 
> What is the difference between the sale now with a code of an extra 20% off and then the Friends and Family Pre-Sale? Would you get a better deal now? Or is the F&F an additional 25% off clearance? The bags right now are marked down a tremendous amount now plus an extra 20% with that online coupon code.. and if this sale only goes thru today, just wondering if I should wait and presale for F&F or if I should get something tonight?



Usually the f&f sale is better with the 25% off cause it's good on stuff that rarely goes on sale like MMk.  Also,  if it's on clearance and the 25% applies you can take the bag right there not later.  Only thing now is alot of items are listed as special or limited sale not clearance, meaning you can't do any additional code or coupons. Always best to double check what can be used.


----------



## CoachGirl12

myluvofbags said:


> Usually the f&f sale is better with the 25% off cause it's good on stuff that rarely goes on sale like MMk.  Also,  if it's on clearance and the 25% applies you can take the bag right there not later.  Only thing now is alot of items are listed as special or limited sale not clearance, meaning you can't do any additional code or coupons. Always best to double check what can be used.


Thanks so much! Might have to get a new bag tonight! LOL


----------



## fieldsinspring

This time the deal online with additional 20% is quite a bit better or at least the same than the in store prices and you don't have to wait. 




CoachGirl12 said:


> Question for you ladies that are more experts on the Macy's sale than I am... LOL
> 
> What is the difference between the sale now with a code of an extra 20% off and then the Friends and Family Pre-Sale? Would you get a better deal now? Or is the F&F an additional 25% off clearance? The bags right now are marked down a tremendous amount now plus an extra 20% with that online coupon code.. and if this sale only goes thru today, just wondering if I should wait and presale for F&F or if I should get something tonight?


----------



## melissatrv

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, the Macy's sale is amazing. Plus you can use the code YH89W for an additional 20% off. It's a great sale for holiday shopping.....




I missed the coupon and actually went back and was able to cancel my order and re-order with the coupon!  Thank you


----------



## gratefulgirl

My Sams Club carries MK handbags. I had no clue.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My local Macy's had a ton of various bags in iris and teal 50%+20% off today. SA didn't know if all Macy's were having the same sale though.


----------



## cbarber1123

Got the med cindy home in electric blue. Returning bag is just too small for me.


----------



## Bootlover07

cbarber1123 said:


> Got the med cindy home in electric blue. Returning bag is just too small for me.




I'm sorry your electric blue Cindy didn't work out! It's an adorable bag, but even the bigger Cindy was a little too cramped for me. You still need an electric blue bag though, it's the best color!


----------



## cbarber1123

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm sorry your electric blue Cindy didn't work out! It's an adorable bag, but even the bigger Cindy was a little too cramped for me. You still need an electric blue bag though, it's the best color!



I know I agree I love the color just not the size.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone know if MichaelKors.com will have any other sale for Black Friday besides the current one right now? It's spend $250, get $50 off, spend $500 get $125 off, or spend $750 get $200 off.

I am eyeing the large Selby and it's only available on the MK site. I can only find it in the medium or the messenger size at other retailers. But not sure if I want to spend $350 on it even with the promo code, plus tax.. MK just doesn't have a good return policy and sometimes I change my mind much later. I like places like Nordstrom's or Zappos if I'm going to pay close to retail for a bag so I can have more time to decide.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Does anyone know if MichaelKors.com will have any other sale for Black Friday besides the current one right now? It's spend $250, get $50 off, spend $500 get $125 off, or spend $750 get $200 off.
> 
> I am eyeing the large Selby and it's only available on the MK site. I can only find it in the medium or the messenger size at other retailers. But not sure if I want to spend $350 on it even with the promo code, plus tax.. MK just doesn't have a good return policy and sometimes I change my mind much later. I like places like Nordstrom's or Zappos if I'm going to pay close to retail for a bag so I can have more time to decide.



In what color Macys has a large shelby in black and cherry.....I want the light pink one but  I am waiting


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> In what color Macys has a large shelby in black and cherry.....I want the light pink one but  I am waiting



Yes I want the large in BALLET!!! Or maybe even pearl gray....sooooo pretty!! Do you think Macy's will get the large in these colors?


----------



## Flummy28

Hello,

does anybody know a promo code for Macy's? I'm from Germany and I need to order the medium Sutton in wisteria (this colour won't come to Germany), but with tax and shipping it will be almost as expensive as the normal price here in Germany. Could anybody help, please?


----------



## Corrie2103

20% off everything in selfridges and most places right now in the uk&#55357;&#56396;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Just scored a Jet Set Top Zip in Merlot for $132.99 at mynavyexchange.com for anyone who has access to this site. Use code DECFIVE for the extra 5% that takes it from 139.99 to 132.99.


----------



## Sarah03

Most items on the MK website are 25% off. I ordered the large pave pom pom in ballet!


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> Most items on the MK website are 25% off. I ordered the large pave pom pom in ballet!




Sooo tempting I have been wanting a ballet bag [emoji16][emoji16][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## donutsprinkles

Sarah03 said:


> Most items on the MK website are 25% off. I ordered the large pave pom pom in ballet!



Great buy! I want that so bad, but $43.50 is too much for me. I am going to wish and hope it goes to the department stores.


----------



## lillywillowbug

smileydimples said:


> Sooo tempting I have been wanting a ballet bag [emoji16][emoji16][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202920
> View attachment 3202921




Have you seen ballet in person? It's so tempting. I've got a blush Selma that I love and ballet looks more pink.


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Sooo tempting I have been wanting a ballet bag [emoji16][emoji16][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202920
> View attachment 3202921




I saw the Selby in ballet in person. It's gorgeous and a neutral pink! Really the perfect baby pink. I wish it was true to color from my computer screen (more pink) but it's a cute color!! Are u gonna cave and get one?


----------



## Bellepedia

Anybody got the Essex large shoulder bag from nordstrom?
Its $167.. And they had the black with silver.. 
I had no intention to buy..but for that price point and SHW..i did..[emoji4]


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw the Selby in ballet in person. It's gorgeous and a neutral pink! Really the perfect baby pink. I wish it was true to color from my computer screen (more pink) but it's a cute color!! Are u gonna cave and get one?




I really like the large Camille or a medium Ava in ballet. I'm not sure which to get. I'm leaning towards the Camille because I had the Ava before and I returned it because I couldn't deal with the snap closure...but it's so darn pretty, I keep looking at it. I think I might either get the ballet or the pearl grey Camille. I want to check it out in person.


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> I really like the large Camille or a medium Ava in ballet. I'm not sure which to get. I'm leaning towards the Camille because I had the Ava before and I returned it because I couldn't deal with the snap closure...but it's so darn pretty, I keep looking at it. I think I might either get the ballet or the pearl grey Camille. I want to check it out in person.



The Camille is pretty, especially in ballet or pearl grey I had the ava too and could not deal with the snap closure but it is an adorable little bag. I had it in blush but I think ballet was made for that style...


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> The Camille is pretty, especially in ballet or pearl grey I had the ava too and could not deal with the snap closure but it is an adorable little bag. I had it in blush but I think ballet was made for that style...




I had the Ava in blush too. I exchanged it for the medium Selma in blush. I don't have anything in pearl grey, so I might go with that color...but the ballet is so pretty. Unfortunately, my local MK stores don't have the Camille  I won't be able to check it out in person.


----------



## myluvofbags

Thought I would provide some eye candy from the Macy's F&F sale.  It was quite busy and I had a super hard time walking away from some beauties. There was a gorgeous medium Selma in wisteria for something like $160 but it's too close to a color is already have and I have done enough damage. &#128546;


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Thought I would provide some eye candy from the Macy's F&F sale.  It was quite busy and I had a super hard time walking away from some beauties. There was a gorgeous medium Selma in wisteria for something like $160 but it's too close to a color is already have and I have done enough damage. [emoji22]




Love Wisteria nice shade of purple plus shw. Saw Dillon and Selma in this color yesterday both are beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I want the large in BALLET!!! Or maybe even pearl gray....sooooo pretty!! Do you think Macy's will get the large in these colors?



Macys has it now and friends and family now I'm stuck I saw Camille in person and I love it .. Macys doesn't have that in ballet but they have other colors I thought about getting two purses since I have a Macys gift card they have Camille in dark dune, sky blue and off white and black and then Michael kors has large Camille in ballet Awww man what to do


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Macys has it now and friends and family now I'm stuck I saw Camille in person and I love it .. Macys doesn't have that in ballet but they have other colors I thought about getting two purses since I have a Macys gift card they have Camille in dark dune, sky blue and off white and black and then Michael kors has large Camille in ballet Awww man what to do



I do like Camille better. If you have a Macys gift card I'd get Camille in dark dune!!! It's sooo gorgeous. But I always go for those neutrals


----------



## BeachBagGal

macys.com has lots of MK bags that are on sale, plus an additional sale on top of that, plus an extra 25% (code: FRIEND) !  I ordered two small crossbody bags. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> macys.com has lots of MK bags that are on sale, plus an additional sale on top of that, plus an extra 25% (code: FRIEND) !  I ordered two small crossbody bags. Couldn't resist.



What did you get?!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> What did you get?!



Bedford Double Gusset in Peanut (Yes, I'm still waiting on DD to get here lol) and Bedford Small Crossbody in Dusty Rose. Sooo...I will be doing a soft leather color comparison of Luggage, DD, Peanut, and Dusty Rose. I'm just missing Dark Khaki lol. I don't plan on keeping all four of the bags...I just want to see what color/style works for me the best. At most I'll keep two hehe...it should really only be one, but we'll see lol . All were super deals! Dang it Macy's and your good sales. lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Bedford Double Gusset in Peanut (Yes, I'm still waiting on DD to get here lol) and Bedford Small Crossbody in Dusty Rose. Sooo...I will be doing a soft leather color comparison of Luggage, DD, Peanut, and Dusty Rose. I'm just missing Dark Khaki lol. I don't plan on keeping all four of the bags...I just want to see what color/style works for me the best. At most I'll keep two hehe...it should really only be one, but we'll see lol . All were super deals! Dang it Macy's and your good sales. lol



Nice!!! Dusty rose is sooo pretty! You can use my pic in my avatar, it's dark khaki soft leather haha 

Now that Macy's is having a super sale on top of their sale plus FF sale, that merlot Mckenna is lookin' REAL gooood.... thinking I should return my dusty rose hamilton traveler now


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice!!! Dusty rose is sooo pretty! You can use my pic in my avatar, it's dark khaki soft leather haha
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Macy's is having a super sale on top of their sale plus FF sale, that merlot Mckenna is lookin' REAL gooood.... thinking I should return my dusty rose hamilton traveler now




Hahaha thanks for the avatar pic offer. 

Soooo did you order the Mckenna? Sounds like you're really itching for a merlot/burgundy bag lol. Those Macy's sales are killers.... but hey they can always be returned if it doesn't work out. [emoji14]


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice!!! Dusty rose is sooo pretty! You can use my pic in my avatar, it's dark khaki soft leather haha
> 
> Now that Macy's is having a super sale on top of their sale plus FF sale, that merlot Mckenna is lookin' REAL gooood.... thinking I should return my dusty rose hamilton traveler now



I think you should order it. Merlot is gorgeous and these deals don't come around often.....


----------



## Sarah03

MK bag charms are buy 2 get 1 free on Macys.com.  You can also use the friends and family discount on top of that.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I think you should order it. Merlot is gorgeous and these deals don't come around often.....



It's sold out now just when I was ready to purchase!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> It's sold out now just when I was ready to purchase!




Aww, that sucks....[emoji17]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Aww, that sucks....[emoji17]



The sale ends tonight and I even checked to see if they had it in stock around the Macys around my parents house and also the Macys near my husband's house...all sold out lol. They have one about 45 mins away but I am not sure if they will let me place a phone order and it's for a display bag.

Should I get the luggage color? I love the style but I did have my heart set on merlot.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> The sale ends tonight and I even checked to see if they had it in stock around the Macys around my parents house and also the Macys near my husband's house...all sold out lol. They have one about 45 mins away but I am not sure if they will let me place a phone order and it's for a display bag.
> 
> Should I get the luggage color? I love the style but I did have my heart set on merlot.



No, hold out for merlot. They may get more in stock....


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> No, hold out for merlot. They may get more in stock....



I agree, hold out for merlot. It's the color you truly want.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> No, hold out for merlot. They may get more in stock....





myluvofbags said:


> I agree, hold out for merlot. It's the color you truly want.



I did live chat to locate merlot in my area and purchased the last 1 in merlot over the phone!! So happy I got to take advantage of the FF sale on top of the sale price. I am elated! I def would not have been happy w/ luggage. I am getting it shipped since I am traveling back to San Diego on Mon, cannot wait!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> I did live chat to locate merlot in my area and purchased the last 1 in merlot over the phone!! So happy I got to take advantage of the FF sale on top of the sale price. I am elated! I def would not have been happy w/ luggage. I am getting it shipped since I am traveling back to San Diego on Mon, cannot wait!!



I'm so happy for you! Your diligence sure paid off and sounds like you will be happy with this color versus settling on another. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Daziedazie1

smileydimples said:


> Sooo tempting I have been wanting a ballet bag [emoji16][emoji16][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202920
> View attachment 3202921



I live this pink colour x


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I did live chat to locate merlot in my area and purchased the last 1 in merlot over the phone!! So happy I got to take advantage of the FF sale on top of the sale price. I am elated! I def would not have been happy w/ luggage. I am getting it shipped since I am traveling back to San Diego on Mon, cannot wait!!



Awesome!!! Post pics when it arrives.....


----------



## cny1941

michaelkors.com has several new markdown. I'm in trouble!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oh gosh I just bought a large Camille in ballet... My brother wanted to go to the mall and I made the mistake of going to the MK store!! It was $283 plus tax. So pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh gosh I just bought a large Camille in ballet... My brother wanted to go to the mall and I made the mistake of going to the MK store!! It was $283 plus tax. So pretty.




Woohoo! Pix?!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh gosh I just bought a large Camille in ballet... My brother wanted to go to the mall and I made the mistake of going to the MK store!! It was $283 plus tax. So pretty.




You gave quickly rebuilt your collection. Please post pics when all your goodies arrive...[emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Woohoo! Pix?!!




I will post tomorrow! I had to do some grocery shopping and cleaning when I got home and it got dark so quickly. I am in love with it though!



keishapie1973 said:


> You gave quickly rebuilt your collection. Please post pics when all your goodies arrive...[emoji7]




Lol I know right.. I have never seen McKenna in person so we will see if I decide to keep. I am returning dusty rose Hamilton traveler as I feel not as in love with it now that I have ballet. So far I have acquired the dark khaki jet set chain shoulder bag, black soft leather Hamilton, ballet camille and French grey Tory Burch in the past 2 months. I'm in bag heaven! And officially done for awhile again lol


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh gosh I just bought a large Camille in ballet... My brother wanted to go to the mall and I made the mistake of going to the MK store!! It was $283 plus tax. So pretty.




Yay! I can't wait to see pics! How big is it compared to the Selma? How do you like the color? I carried my blush Selma today to try and get ballet Camille out of my head ;p


----------



## BeachBagGal

TOO many good deals at too many websites....need to stop looking and buying...!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see pics! How big is it compared to the Selma? How do you like the color? I carried my blush Selma today to try and get ballet Camille out of my head ;p




I posted it in the December purchases thread it really is lovely and different. The silver hardware looks so good against ballet! I haven't had a large Selma but the large Camille is bigger than a medium Selma. It's pink but you can barely tell, as it's very neutral. I had blush before too but blush had more of that beige undertone whereas this one is a bit lighter than a ballet slipper.

The medium Camille was noticeably smaller but still a good size on my 5'3" frame. If the large wasn't on sale I would have settled for medium but I didn't mind paying the extra $30 for a large as it could lug a lot more.

The medium is on sale at Belk and the large is on sale at MK! But it is final sale with MK.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> TOO many good deals at too many websites....need to stop looking and buying...!!!




Ugh tell me about it.... I have 3 new bags just from the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales, but I'm not complaining! Hehe


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> I posted it in the December purchases thread it really is lovely and different. The silver hardware looks so good against ballet! I haven't had a large Selma but the large Camille is bigger than a medium Selma. It's pink but you can barely tell, as it's very neutral. I had blush before too but blush had more of that beige undertone whereas this one is a bit lighter than a ballet slipper.
> 
> The medium Camille was noticeably smaller but still a good size on my 5'3" frame. If the large wasn't on sale I would have settled for medium but I didn't mind paying the extra $30 for a large as it could lug a lot more.
> 
> The medium is on sale at Belk and the large is on sale at MK! But it is final sale with MK.




Thanks!!! I saw your post. It's beautiful! Congrats on your new bags!!


----------



## myluvofbags

I figured this is a deal. I have never seen this color combo before. Has anyone else seen this interesting piece irl?


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> I figured this is a deal. I have never seen this color combo before. Has anyone else seen this interesting piece irl?


This is very pretty, it is not a combo I have seen before- definitely a great deal if it is a new bag!


----------



## MKbaglover

I just got an email to say that Michael Kors UK/ Europe is having a holiday sale (starting today) on select items up to 50% off.  When I went in last week in the private sale the only bags at 50% were studded selma medium messengers (various colours) and the sloan quilted bags in merlot and pink.  The others were either 20/ 30% so not sure if there will be any extra discounts in the general sale.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I just got an email to say that Michael Kors UK/ Europe is having a holiday sale (starting today) on select items up to 50% off.  When I went in last week in the private sale the only bags at 50% were studded selma medium messengers (various colours) and the sloan quilted bags in merlot and pink.  The others were either 20/ 30% so not sure if there will be any extra discounts in the general sale.




When you say UK, where do you mean in stores that sell them?  Oh I hope so, I have my eye on something particular and because of that was really good and walked away from a dark dune, tasselled knox in tk maxx earlier.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> When you say UK, where do you mean in stores that sell them?  Oh I hope so, I have my eye on something particular and because of that was really good and walked away from a dark dune, tasselled knox in tk maxx earlier.


It is in the Michael Kors stores, not department stores.  Not sure if that helps you though, I went into have a look and they a lot of bags that I haven't seen out before like electric blue bags at 30% off.  Other colours reduced were Dark Dune, Tulip, Blush and Dusty Rose.  The studded medium messengers are good value at £120.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> It is in the Michael Kors stores, not department stores.  Not sure if that helps you though, I went into have a look and they a lot of bags that I haven't seen out before like electric blue bags at 30% off.  Other colours reduced were Dark Dune, Tulip, Blush and Dusty Rose.  The studded medium messengers are good value at £120.




Oh no mk stores near me, which I guess could be a blessing for my bank account.  I shall have to wait and see what the New Year sales bring me.  So wish we had a Kors UK website.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh no mk stores near me, which I guess could be a blessing for my bank account.  I shall have to wait and see what the New Year sales bring me.  So wish we had a Kors UK website.


I agree, it would be great, it would be even better if we had one that had the offers that the MK US website has had recentlly!  Even if it was a European site in Euros that could be delivered to the UK.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I agree, it would be great, it would be even better if we had one that had the offers that the MK US website has had recentlly!  Even if it was a European site in Euros that could be delivered to the UK.




Yes shame given he has a lot of dedicated collectors this side of the water.  Am surprised his business model doesn't have a european website as a future plan as there would be a lot of sales and we would be even happier to get the great deals on it as well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

At ULTA they have this deal right now...


----------



## myluvofbags

Bloomingdale's has a bunch of nice items for 15% off.


----------



## speranza

Hi everyone! Does anyone know or has ever purchased from tessuti.co.uk? 

The site looks legitimate enough and they have good deals on the Riley small satchel but I've never heard of it before so wanted to check the bags were authentic before purchasing! 

http://m.tessuti.co.uk/search/Riley/


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> I figured this is a deal. I have never seen this color combo before. Has anyone else seen this interesting piece irl?



Love it. Just LOVE it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

40% off already reduced styles at MK website! I missed out on the navy/black Riley for $146. Also noticed the Hamilton travelers were $167! Sold out already, but some good deals on boots and watches and other bags!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> 40% off already reduced styles at MK website! I missed out on the navy/black Riley for $146. Also noticed the Hamilton travelers were $167! Sold out already, but some good deals on boots and watches and other bags!



I was eyeing the grey Gracie tote, sold out.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I figured this is a deal. I have never seen this color combo before. Has anyone else seen this interesting piece irl?



I haven't seen this combo before.  I love it!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

The n/s Hamiltons are down to $150 on the mk site. I caved on a cinder one even though this bag always feels too big on me. I've wanted something in this color and since the Hamilton is discontinued, I'm giving it another try...[emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> The n/s Hamiltons are down to $150 on the mk site. I caved on a cinder one even though this bag always feels too big on me. I've wanted something in this color and since the Hamilton is discontinued, I'm giving it another try...[emoji3]




Congrats!  Beautiful color and excellent price!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I could have written this post [emoji12] I am plenty tall but the Hamilton always feels big and bulky but I continue to try it. Bought the cinder to see.... 




keishapie1973 said:


> The n/s Hamiltons are down to $150 on the mk site. I caved on a cinder one even though this bag always feels too big on me. I've wanted something in this color and since the Hamilton is discontinued, I'm giving it another try...[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> I could have written this post [emoji12] I am plenty tall but the Hamilton always feels big and bulky but I continue to try it. Bought the cinder to see....



Lol. They are really classy looking. I sold my last one in dark dune but I've been wanting another. Hopefully, it works for us this time....


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> The n/s Hamiltons are down to $150 on the mk site. I caved on a cinder one even though this bag always feels too big on me. I've wanted something in this color and since the Hamilton is discontinued, I'm giving it another try...[emoji3]






fieldsinspring said:


> I could have written this post [emoji12] I am plenty tall but the Hamilton always feels big and bulky but I continue to try it. Bought the cinder to see....






keishapie1973 said:


> Lol. They are really classy looking. I sold my last one in dark dune but I've been wanting another. Hopefully, it works for us this time....




Keishapie1973, I read your post late last night and laughed.  I had just been looking at the n/s Hamilton totes on the MK site, too, thinking that I might get another one in luggage since they were at such a super sale price.  Then I stopped myself because I already have 2 gorgeous ones, one in black w/shw and one in dark dune w/ghw.  I was carrying my dark dune one yesterday and fell in love with it all over again.  I love the n/s Hamilton and, even though it's a big bag, it's easy to shoulder carry and always looks fabulous.  I can't wait to see both your and fieldinspring's cinder Hamiltons when they arrive!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Keishapie1973, I read your post late last night and laughed.  I had just been looking at the n/s Hamilton totes on the MK site, too, thinking that I might get another one in luggage since they were at such a super sale price.  Then I stopped myself because I already have 2 gorgeous ones, one in black w/shw and one in dark dune w/ghw.  I was carrying my dark dune one yesterday and fell in love with it all over again.  I love the n/s Hamilton and, even though it's a big bag, it's easy to shoulder carry and always looks fabulous.  I can't wait to see both your and fieldinspring's cinder Hamiltons when they arrive!



Lol. I thought about you when I ordered. I had given up but the bag looked fabulous. I even considered the black/ silver but I already have the black/ gold traveler. We would have been twinsies again....&#128512;


----------



## MKbaglover

Ballet was on sale in my local MK today at 30% off!  They had Selma, Ava, Camille and Cindy messenger in that colour! They also had large and small black and luggage Suttons (they were the only ones in the shop) at 30% off.  The SA said to me that they were discontinuing the Sutton style!


----------



## reginaPhalange

MKbaglover said:


> Ballet was on sale in my local MK today at 30% off!  They had Selma, Ava, Camille and Cindy messenger in that colour! They also had large and small black and luggage Suttons (they were the only ones in the shop) at 30% off.  The SA said to me that they were discontinuing the Sutton style!




Which outlet was the large luggage sutton at? I've been trying to track one down for ages but gave up.


----------



## MKbaglover

reginaPhalange said:


> Which outlet was the large luggage sutton at? I've been trying to track one down for ages but gave up.




It was an MK boutique in the UK.  I was surprised to hear them say that the Sutton was being discontinued, interesting if true.  I like my small Sutton but not in black or luggage I would like a bright colour, I would have got one if it was a bright colour.  Anyway it was a UK store and they had a black and luggage at 30% off


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> It was an MK boutique in the UK.  I was surprised to hear them say that the Sutton was being discontinued, interesting if true.  I like my small Sutton but not in black or luggage I would like a bright colour, I would have got one if it was a bright colour.  Anyway it was a UK store and they had a black and luggage at 30% off




I really want a medium sutton, may have to start looking for one even though I am trying to be good!  I would like pearl grey or a bright colour.


----------



## bellevie0891

Any Macy's sales coming up for regular priced goodies?


----------



## HeatherL

bellevie0891 said:


> Any Macy's sales coming up for regular priced goodies?




If I remember correctly, last years Friends & Family was around the March. April timeframe.


----------



## bellevie0891

HeatherL said:


> If I remember correctly, last years Friends & Family was around the March. April timeframe.




Thanks! I have my eyes on a few goodies now that the holidays are over [emoji4]


----------



## Neospecies

Oops...posted under wrong [sub]site


----------



## Pinkalicious

Macy's is having a pop up flash sale. I see the selby for $149 and the jet set chain shoulder bag for $149 as well!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Macy's is having a pop up flash sale. I see the selby for $149 and the jet set chain shoulder bag for $149 as well!!!




I don't see that price. It shows full price when I search


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I don't see that price. It shows full price when I search




I got it from clicking through the email they sent me. I believe you have to enter the code flash, but it's only on select items. Ends at 11pm EST


----------



## MKDealHunter

They're having some great sales right now. Select handbags 30-40% off plus and additional % off o top of that. Includes their iconic Hamilton bags and Cynthias .


----------



## paula3boys

MKDealHunter said:


> They're having some great sales right now. Select handbags 30-40% off plus and additional % off o top of that. Includes their iconic Hamilton bags and Cynthias .




Who is?


----------



## ButterflyB

Medium black with GHW and Medium Dark Dune Riley 40% off at Nordstrom.com! Snagged both- grab 'em while you can!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ButterflyB said:


> Medium black with GHW and Medium Dark Dune Riley 40% off at Nordstrom.com! Snagged both- grab 'em while you can!



Nice! There are actually quite a few MK bags that are 40% off.


----------



## Bootlover07

ButterflyB said:


> Medium black with GHW and Medium Dark Dune Riley 40% off at Nordstrom.com! Snagged both- grab 'em while you can!




Thank you sooooo much for this info!!!!! I've been waiting for DD to go on sale since forever and I immediately ordered it when I saw your post!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Saks has the black med Riley with gold hw on their site for $182.70 right now!


----------



## Ness7386

Came to Macy's & got my Lrg Campbell Python Embossed in steel grey for $134.60.  Deal of the day!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Came to Macy's & got my Lrg Campbell Python Embossed in steel grey for $134.60.  Deal of the day!



Fantastic deal!!! Pics please....


----------



## janiesea3

So I went a little crazy Friday online w/Macy's one day sale & bought a tulip Bedford Satchel AND a black Bedford Satchel... Well, they were both shipped from 2 separate stores & they were delivered today. And I guess I know I'm going to Macy's this weekend! One was in a box, just thrown down inside it, no wrapping, no "filler" no dustbag. 

The other was actually shipped like this:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Granted these bags were on sale, but who does this to a bag w/a $398 price tag (even on sale?!) 
Very disappointing!


----------



## all7s

janiesea3 said:


> So I went a little crazy Friday online w/Macy's one day sale & bought a tulip Bedford Satchel AND a black Bedford Satchel... Well, they were both shipped from 2 separate stores & they were delivered today. And I guess I know I'm going to Macy's this weekend! One was in a box, just thrown down inside it, no wrapping, no "filler" no dustbag.
> 
> The other was actually shipped like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283051
> 
> 
> Granted these bags were on sale, but who does this to a bag w/a $398 price tag (even on sale?!)
> Very disappointing!


I'm so sorry.  I cant believe that anyone would think that is a safe way to ship merchandise. There goes my own excitement for the two bags I am waiting for in the mail from the sale. They wont arrive until Friday I think. Feels like forever.


----------



## janiesea3

all7s said:


> I'm so sorry.  I cant believe that anyone would think that is a safe way to ship merchandise. There goes my own excitement for the two bags I am waiting for in the mail from the sale. They wont arrive until Friday I think. Feels like forever.




Well, fingers crossed yours are handled perfectly!! I still have a third one on its way, so we'll see how that goes!   I guess this was God's way of telling me I didn't 'need' those bags! [emoji12]


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> So I went a little crazy Friday online w/Macy's one day sale & bought a tulip Bedford Satchel AND a black Bedford Satchel... Well, they were both shipped from 2 separate stores & they were delivered today. And I guess I know I'm going to Macy's this weekend! One was in a box, just thrown down inside it, no wrapping, no "filler" no dustbag.
> 
> The other was actually shipped like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283051
> 
> 
> Granted these bags were on sale, but who does this to a bag w/a $398 price tag (even on sale?!)
> Very disappointing!


I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope your Bedfords are okay.


----------



## BeachBagGal

janiesea3 said:


> So I went a little crazy Friday online w/Macy's one day sale & bought a tulip Bedford Satchel AND a black Bedford Satchel... Well, they were both shipped from 2 separate stores & they were delivered today. And I guess I know I'm going to Macy's this weekend! One was in a box, just thrown down inside it, no wrapping, no "filler" no dustbag.
> 
> The other was actually shipped like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283051
> 
> 
> Granted these bags were on sale, but who does this to a bag w/a $398 price tag (even on sale?!)
> Very disappointing!




Well that isn't cool! I hate it when they ship crappy like that. Are they in good shape? You like ?


----------



## all7s

janiesea3 said:


> Well, fingers crossed yours are handled perfectly!! I still have a third one on its way, so we'll see how that goes!   I guess this was God's way of telling me I didn't 'need' those bags! [emoji12]


Thanks! And right back at you for your last bag! Maybe 3rd time will be the charm?   Anyway you have an impressive attitude about those bags. Hopefully a new style will come along soon to tempt you and make you forget all about those two. 

Could you tell if they shipped from a store or a warehouse? I have seen some careless displays of sale bags in stores with MK bags haphazardly tossed on top of each other at all angles. The bags might have already been damaged before being sent.


----------



## MDT

Is Macy's doing a 25% off sale at the moment? I was in the store yesterday and saw everything marked down and think I read here on the forum that they were doing pre-sales for pickup on the 24th. Is this still going on? For how long? TIA!


----------



## erikacorcoran

Hi guys! Does anyone know of any good sales that are offered on the Michael kors.ca (Canada) website or any sites that have sales that ship to Canada and are listed in Canadian dollars, the conversion rates are ridiculous right now! Thanks in advance


----------



## janiesea3

all7s said:


> Thanks! And right back at you for your last bag! Maybe 3rd time will be the charm?   Anyway you have an impressive attitude about those bags. Hopefully a new style will come along soon to tempt you and make you forget all about those two.
> 
> Could you tell if they shipped from a store or a warehouse? I have seen some careless displays of sale bags in stores with MK bags haphazardly tossed on top of each other at all angles. The bags might have already been damaged before being sent.



Bag 3 was a WINNER!!! All 3 of them were shipped from stores, not warehouses... the 2 Bedfords were in HORRIBLE shape and definitely were display (or worse) bags. But today, I got a colorblock Sutton and it was PERFECT - even being sent from a store, not a warehouse, it was still completely wrapped up & packaged like it had never been touched AND was shipped in a box (now there's an idea!?!??!). So, faith in humanity has been restored!


----------



## janiesea3

BeachBagGal said:


> Well that isn't cool! I hate it when they ship crappy like that. Are they in good shape? You like ?



I LOVE the style of the Bedford, but these 2 are going to be returned!! They look AWFUL, like they'd been smushed and pulled on. I'm just not satisfied (even with the sale price) so I'm going to take them back!


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope your Bedfords are okay.



Thank you - they're not, but it's alright. Always another bag out there with my name on it!


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> Thank you - they're not, but it's alright. Always another bag out there with my name on it!


That's awful.  I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## BeachBagGal

janiesea3 said:


> Bag 3 was a WINNER!!! All 3 of them were shipped from stores, not warehouses... the 2 Bedfords were in HORRIBLE shape and definitely were display (or worse) bags. But today, I got a colorblock Sutton and it was PERFECT - even being sent from a store, not a warehouse, it was still completely wrapped up & packaged like it had never been touched AND was shipped in a box (now there's an idea!?!??!). So, faith in humanity has been restored!




Oh good yay!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

janiesea3 said:


> I LOVE the style of the Bedford, but these 2 are going to be returned!! They look AWFUL, like they'd been smushed and pulled on. I'm just not satisfied (even with the sale price) so I'm going to take them back!




Oh no good. Yeah def take back.


----------



## SillyPooch

Literally a minute ago, just ordered a LARGE Sutton in NAVY from macys for $165!


----------



## hollymable

Macys.com use code STYLE to take 25% off reg. and sale prices when you spend $100


----------



## MDT

janiesea3 said:


> So I went a little crazy Friday online w/Macy's one day sale & bought a tulip Bedford Satchel AND a black Bedford Satchel... Well, they were both shipped from 2 separate stores & they were delivered today. And I guess I know I'm going to Macy's this weekend! One was in a box, just thrown down inside it, no wrapping, no "filler" no dustbag.
> 
> The other was actually shipped like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283051
> 
> 
> Granted these bags were on sale, but who does this to a bag w/a $398 price tag (even on sale?!)
> Very disappointing!



This is outrageous! Macy's shipped an e/w Hamilton to me in one of these bags before. I was completely shocked to see it was in perfect condition when I opened it. I was lucky. After a few other bad shipping experiences with them, I refuse to purchase from Macys.com. It stinks because they always have the best sales and my local store always has a crap MK selection. Who in their right mind would ship a handbag like this???


----------



## Marisaa

Speaking of bedford... I really like MK double zip crossbody $228 . But the grey color I like is only at Neiman Marcus... 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...Messenger-Bag-Pearl-Gray/prod181580316/p.prod
Will it go on sale? When? How does it work ? I don't want to miss it. Help!
Strangely there is no such bag on mk web site....


----------



## SillyPooch

hollymable said:


> Macys.com use code STYLE to take 25% off reg. and sale prices when you spend $100


I tried that code when checking out but it didn't qualify...but I am not complaining...I just hope it arrives in one piece after reading how horrible Macys shipping/handling can get >.<


----------



## janiesea3

Marisaa said:


> Speaking of bedford... I really like MK double zip crossbody $228 . But the grey color I like is only at Neiman Marcus...
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...Messenger-Bag-Pearl-Gray/prod181580316/p.prod
> Will it go on sale? When? How does it work ? I don't want to miss it. Help!
> Strangely there is no such bag on mk web site....




I know it's not grey, but Belk has this bag in about 4 colors and there's a Facebook code that will take 20% off. Code is: 83397479


----------



## lluuccka

Hello ladies! I'm going to London next week and I'm wondering where can I find the great MK deal there? I will be mostly in Central London .... some TK MAXX? Thanks for advices!


----------



## janiesea3

Marisaa said:


> Speaking of bedford... I really like MK double zip crossbody $228 . But the grey color I like is only at Neiman Marcus...
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...Messenger-Bag-Pearl-Gray/prod181580316/p.prod
> Will it go on sale? When? How does it work ? I don't want to miss it. Help!
> Strangely there is no such bag on mk web site....




Belk now has this bag in Ballet on clearance for approx $128'ish!


----------



## Ness7386

Okay, can somebody tell me what this is all about. How did I miss this!


----------



## Ness7386

I was able to grab the last medium Sutton they had in luggage. But it was not part of Macy's $49.99 sale. I paid $156 which still isn't bad.


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> Okay, can somebody tell me what this is all about. How did I miss this!




Omg that's my dream Sutton Combo [emoji29]


----------



## cameragirlla145

Ness7386 said:


> Okay, can somebody tell me what this is all about. How did I miss this!


Nooo! i've been looking for this one!


----------



## Ness7386

cameragirlla145 said:


> Nooo! i've been looking for this one!



The luggage Sutton I got was the only one they had left and I paid $156.  I think this $49.99  thing was an online only sale, I guess??  Because the two Macy's that I went to had smaller MK's and other designer bags on the $49.99 sale table, not the Selma's or the Sutton's.  I did get a red quilted Calvin Klein for $49.99 + an additional 25% off though.  Can't complain, but I sure wish I could have snagged a Sutton for $50!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> Okay, can somebody tell me what this is all about. How did I miss this!




Oh man what a steal!!!!


----------



## SillyPooch

I've just pre-ordered a small bucket tote in Coral/Silver from Macys for their VIP sale on 3/9.  All MK handbags are additional 25% off!  I am so excited!!!


----------



## hollymable

SillyPooch said:


> I've just pre-ordered a small bucket tote in Coral/Silver from Macys for their VIP sale on 3/9.  All MK handbags are additional 25% off!  I am so excited!!!



Did you get it in-store with the add'l percent off or did it have to be ordered? I just wondered since my store has limited stock if I could pre-order an item that's online.


----------



## SillyPooch

Hi there, 
I used the chat option at Macy's and ordered it online. I just mentioned about the VIP sale to the online SA. This was also my first time doing pre-sale, I had to pay the marked price now and she said she will take additional 25% on 3/9 when the VIP sale officially starts. I hope this helps, let me know if you have additional questions =)


----------



## hollymable

SillyPooch said:


> Hi there,
> I used the chat option at Macy's and ordered it online. I just mentioned about the VIP sale to the online SA. This was also my first time doing pre-sale, I had to pay the marked price now and she said she will take additional 25% on 3/9 when the VIP sale officially starts. I hope this helps, let me know if you have additional questions =)



That does help. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bootlover07

Just FYI I saw that the medium Pearl grey Selma was 30% off at MK so I went to price match at Nordstrom and they had one in store. It rang up for 173.80! Apparently it's 40% off there right now! I'd have been pissed if I went to MK, they don't refund sale stuff!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Just FYI I saw that the medium Pearl grey Selma was 30% off at MK so I went to price match at Nordstrom and they had one in store. It rang up for 173.80! Apparently it's 40% off there right now! I'd have been pissed if I went to MK, they don't refund sale stuff!!




I hate buying sale stuff at MK too. That's an amazing deal!!!! I liked the pearl grey Selma on you over the sutton


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Ness7386 said:


> Okay, can somebody tell me what this is all about. How did I miss this!


I looked at the 49.99 bag sale online that day.  I never saw any bag larger than a wristlet from MK for that low price.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I hate buying sale stuff at MK too. That's an amazing deal!!!! I liked the pearl grey Selma on you over the sutton




Thanks lady! Once I saw the dark dune Sutton I knew I liked it in that color over Pearl grey; the extra gold hardware looks great on that color. The Selma in Pearl grey is just soooo classy. 

MK's policy sucks. I have a SA there that I really like, and would have bought it from him if not for that policy. I'm sure I'll keep it but that's a lot of money to spend without the protection of being able to return or exchange. And Nordstrom is the best!!!


----------



## Ness7386

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I looked at the 49.99 bag sale online that day.  I never saw any bag larger than a wristlet from MK for that low price.


Well I definitely did not see any Sutton's for $49.99.  But I did see quite a few crossbody's for $49.99.  This is one in particular that I saw in person and started to buy.  But crossbody's aren't my style.  I was just going to buy it because of the price.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Ness7386 said:


> Well I definitely did not see any Sutton's for $49.99.  But I did see quite a few crossbody's for $49.99.  This is one in particular that I saw in person and started to buy.  But crossbody's aren't my style.  I was just going to buy it because of the price.


That's a good deal, but yeah I am not much of a cross body fan either. I hope there will be a 49.99 sale again and we see Suttons.


----------



## Ness7386

There are lots of Selma's & Sutton's TJMaxx.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone have an inkling of when the next MK.com sale will be? I want to get a cindy that is marked down but I'm not sure if I should hold off until the next sale.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bloomingdale's Friends and Family sale extra  25% off MK. Code: FREINDS


----------



## Pinkalicious

Macy's extra 20% off with code BLOOM
Also works on MK sale items!


----------



## Stephg

20% off on michaelkors.ca - code: thanku


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Macy's extra 20% off with code BLOOM
> Also works on MK sale items!


Trying to use this promo on a bag on sale and it tells me it doesn't qualify. Every item I add it keeps on telling me it doesn't qualify. I was this close to breaking my ban, lol! Maybe next time &#129300;


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Trying to use this promo on a bag on sale and it tells me it doesn't qualify. Every item I add it keeps on telling me it doesn't qualify. I was this close to breaking my ban, lol! Maybe next time &#129300;




Ahh it worked for me when I tried to use it on the large Cindy xbody which was discounted to $125. What bag were you trying to get? Glad to see u around!!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh it worked for me when I tried to use it on the large Cindy xbody which was discounted to $125. What bag were you trying to get? Glad to see u around!!


Hmm I forget the name, but it came in dove. Towards the end I was just adding everything into my cart just to see if it would take any.. So sad. I wanted something in dove or ballet &#128543;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Trying to use this promo on a bag on sale and it tells me it doesn't qualify. Every item I add it keeps on telling me it doesn't qualify. I was this close to breaking my ban, lol! Maybe next time &#129300;




I think it's because they are "Limited-Time Specials." Sometime the codes won't work on those. Stinks I know. You can get even better deals when they do work. 

Nice to see you back! [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> I think it's because they are "Limited-Time Specials." Sometime the codes won't work on those. Stinks I know. You can get even better deals when they do work.
> 
> Nice to see you back! [emoji3]


Thanks! I'm itching for a new bag! I've gotten lots of new shoes so I new a new bag to match &#128520;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Thanks! I'm itching for a new bag! I've gotten lots of new shoes so I new a new bag to match [emoji48]




Def time for a new bag! [emoji3]

How are all the house projects going?


----------



## Nan246

Hi all just saw in eBay med fuschia sutton new for around $100!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-MK-Medium-Sutton-Satchel-Leather-Bag-Tote-Purse-Handbag-Fuschia-/272206917257?nav=SEARCH

Prob not legit


----------



## paula3boys

All the purse charm shapes like heart, star, lightning bolt are on sale $4 each at outlet! I got my mom and I ballet pink heart


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> All the purse charm shapes like heart, star, lightning bolt are on sale $4 each at outlet! I got my mom and I ballet pink heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327597




Ahh I wish my outlet wasn't 30 mins away!! I want one [emoji31]


----------



## amandalinx

Going to the outlet today  hopefully I find some cute charms and on Macy's there's a few Medium Selma Satchel bag for $155-$171 depending on whether you want studs or not.


----------



## paula3boys

Michael Kors boutique had some stuff on clearance at additional 25% off. I got a sky flat wallet from $98 to $56 and the pale pink Pom fob from $68 to $35- going to cut off the shades on it though lol


----------



## Bootlover07

I presaled the large black and silver Riley!! Can't wait to have it back!!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> I presaled the large black and silver Riley!! Can't wait to have it back!!




Excellent choice!  Congrats & please posts pics when you get it back!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I presaled the large black and silver Riley!! Can't wait to have it back!!



Yay!!! The Riley is a great bag and holds a lot.....


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Excellent choice!  Congrats & please posts pics when you get it back!







keishapie1973 said:


> Yay!!! The Riley is a great bag and holds a lot.....




Will definitely post pics!! I'm pretty excited about it! It looks like it's being phased out??


----------



## melissatrv

I ordered something on the MK website with the extra 25% off on Saturday and still received no order confirmation.  When I login the status says "in process".  anyone else?


----------



## tracerx

Dillards has 30% off clearance prices for card holders today, I got a small Riley in steel blue for $100 plus tax. I'm fairly new to this brand, not sure if that's a good price but I really like the size, shape and color of this bag. It's sort of a more sturdy version of the Coach Kelsey (of which I have 3).

My Dillards had a ton of MK handbags on clearance.


----------



## Stephg

melissatrv said:


> I ordered something on the MK website with the extra 25% off on Saturday and still received no order confirmation.  When I login the status says "in process".  anyone else?




During sales like that I tend to get the confirmation email after a few days. I imagine there are just a lot of orders for them to process.


----------



## Stephg

25% off $350 on michaelkors.ca - new stuff added to clearance and lots of bags not in the clearance section but are marked down. Selmas! Large and medium studded $199.


----------



## keishapie1973

tracerx said:


> Dillards has 30% off clearance prices for card holders today, I got a small Riley in steel blue for $100 plus tax. I'm fairly new to this brand, not sure if that's a good price but I really like the size, shape and color of this bag. It's sort of a more sturdy version of the Coach Kelsey (of which I have 3).
> 
> My Dillards had a ton of MK handbags on clearance.




I'm looking on the website and today the extra 30% off is open to everyone. But, I don't see a code for the additional 30 off. Is it already reduced even though it says "additional 30 off"??? Thanks....[emoji3]

Eta: I just called. Everything is already reduced. The "take an additional off" is misleading. I shouldn't be considering any purchases anyway...


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm looking on the website and today the extra 30% off is open to everyone. But, I don't see a code for the additional 30 off. Is it already reduced even though it says "additional 30 off"??? Thanks....[emoji3]
> 
> Eta: I just called. Everything is already reduced. The "take an additional off" is misleading. I shouldn't be considering any purchases anyway...[emoji14]


I was looking too and seems at $100 there is an additional discount but I can't figure out how. I would love to get this but not at the higher price knowing I could get it for less. [emoji34]


----------



## keishapie1973

tracerx said:


> Dillards has 30% off clearance prices for card holders today, I got a small Riley in steel blue for $100 plus tax. I'm fairly new to this brand, not sure if that's a good price but I really like the size, shape and color of this bag. It's sort of a more sturdy version of the Coach Kelsey (of which I have 3).
> 
> My Dillards had a ton of MK handbags on clearance.




Did you purchase online or in the store? I'm thinking that they are giving an additional off in store because the small Riley online is still higher than this. Thanks....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> I was looking too and seems at $100 there is an additional discount but I can't figure out how. I would love to get this but not at the higher price knowing I could get it for less. [emoji34]




I agree. I think they may be giving an additional in store, however, there is no Dillard's near me....[emoji17]


----------



## tracerx

keishapie1973 said:


> Did you purchase online or in the store? I'm thinking that they are giving an additional off in store because the small Riley online is still higher than this. Thanks....[emoji3]



Hi, yes I purchased it in store. The clearance prices are often lower in store than online. This one was $149 before the extra 30% off.

In the past I have been successful doing phone orders for bags that weren't in my local store. I am not sure if they still do that or not. The shipping charge was around $9, but this was a year or two ago.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I agree. I think they may be giving an additional in store, however, there is no Dillard's near me....[emoji17]


Me neither [emoji34]


----------



## Stephg

Heading to the outlets tomorrow, hope MK has some good sales!


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Heading to the outlets tomorrow, hope MK has some good sales!




Good luck and take some pics if you see anything good


----------



## juli88

Here are my beautys..
http://img4web.com/view/CUVX4X
http://img4web.com/view/VQ5SA
http://img4web.com/view/NZYJ1 hopefully original
http://img4web.com/view/DMK9EB
http://img4web.com/view/X793E9
http://img4web.com/view/QH9H6P


----------



## Nan246

juli88 said:


> Here are my beautys..
> http://img4web.com/view/CUVX4X
> http://img4web.com/view/VQ5SA
> http://img4web.com/view/NZYJ1 hopefully original
> http://img4web.com/view/DMK9EB
> http://img4web.com/view/X793E9
> http://img4web.com/view/QH9H6P



Love all your beauties! The top zip is my favorite!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Select logo/monogram bags are marked down an extra 25% today until 5/15.


----------



## Stephg

Tons of awesome bags added to clearance on michaelkors.ca - Riley's, Suttons, selmas. Oh and some izzys in awesome colour combos!


----------



## SillyPooch

http://www.michaelkors.com/slim-runway-leather-and-gold-tone-watch/_/R-US_MK2326?No=-1&color=0710
who can say no to this beauty with this price!!! =D


----------



## cdtracing

SillyPooch said:


> http://www.michaelkors.com/slim-runway-leather-and-gold-tone-watch/_/R-US_MK2326?No=-1&color=0710
> who can say no to this beauty with this price!!! =D



Awesome price!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Macys has a great sale going on right now; I believe it's today only. The Riley is now on clearance in all colors, including the black and silver I just bought a little over a month ago. It's been sitting in my closet since I bought it only because I don't carry black during the spring/summer so I took it in today to return it and buy it back for the sale price. Well it was 206 with an extra 30% off so I got it for basically half the price I'd originally paid!


----------



## HeatherL

Excellent, that is an awesome price!  I did see that today and am so tempted but I have the navy one so I just justify the black too.


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Excellent, that is an awesome price!  I did see that today and am so tempted but I have the navy one so I just justify the black too.




For that price I think you can [emoji6]. It came to 156 and that's including tax! Do you wear your navy  with black too?


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Macys has a great sale going on right now; I believe it's today only. The Riley is now on clearance in all colors, including the black and silver I just bought a little over a month ago. It's been sitting in my closet since I bought it only because I don't carry black during the spring/summer so I took it in today to return it and buy it back for the sale price. Well it was 206 with an extra 30% off so I got it for basically half the price I'd originally paid!




I only saw black Riley online. I ordered and hope it goes through


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I only saw black Riley online. I ordered and hope it goes through




Fingers crossed for you!! Did you get silver or gold? Do you have a Riley already? I thought you had a brighter color for some reason but maybe thinking of someone else


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! Did you get silver or gold? Do you have a Riley already? I thought you had a brighter color for some reason but maybe thinking of someone else




Picture showed black with silver but description said gold so we will see. I don't have a Riley. I once bought red but returned due to defects


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> Picture showed black with silver but description said gold so we will see. I don't have a Riley. I once bought red but returned due to defects



Did you get it yet?  Is is silver?  Is it a keeper?
I'm not sure where you ordered from but this is current from Macy's and such a deal!  
This is very tempting but I just posted in "how many bags do you have" & realize I have a problem & need to stop!!!


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> Did you get it yet?  Is is silver?  Is it a keeper?
> I'm not sure where you ordered from but this is current from Macy's and such a deal!
> This is very tempting but I just posted in "how many bags do you have" & realize I have a problem & need to stop!!!


*I did get it yesterday and it is with silver hardware. I am going to be keeping it. It was wrapped to the nines (takes forever to get all those coverings off lol) and no flaws. I got it at a better deal from Macy's, but for those who missed the deal, this one you posted is super close to the same price and you should grab one before it is sold out!*


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> *I did get it yesterday and it is with silver hardware. I am going to be keeping it. It was wrapped to the nines (takes forever to get all those coverings off lol) and no flaws. I got it at a better deal from Macy's, but for those who missed the deal, this one you posted is super close to the same price and you should grab one before it is sold out!*



Awesome & a better deal, that's just perfect!!!  Congrats!!
Post pics when you can!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> *I did get it yesterday and it is with silver hardware. I am going to be keeping it. It was wrapped to the nines (takes forever to get all those coverings off lol) and no flaws. I got it at a better deal from Macy's, but for those who missed the deal, this one you posted is super close to the same price and you should grab one before it is sold out!*



Yay!!!! Bag twins! I think the silver is so edgy in this bag!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay!!!! Bag twins! I think the silver is so edgy in this bag!


I like it a lot. I don't like gold hardware on bags really, but especially this one


----------



## Stephg

For Canadians - 20% off entire order on michaelkors.ca


----------



## Fendilove

Took advantage of the 20% off entire purchase for Canada Day....does anyone have the small dillon in comparison to a medium selma? I would like to see how the sizes look beside each other and could not find any pics in the thread.


----------



## Stephg

Was at the MK outlet in Milton,ON - 40% off entire purchase. They had quite a few Hamilton travelers, Greenwich grab bag in olive, Greenwich bucket in olive, Dillon in cornflower (wanted but don't need it), cornflower izzy (again wanted but don't need)


----------



## Harper2719

Hi all - I am new to MK and was wondering what the discounts at the outlet typically are.  I was there today and saw a bag I really liked - they were offering 40% off every item with an additional 20% off if you spent $250.  Is this typical?  Do the discounts go higher/lower?   Thank you for any insight you can provide!!!


----------



## shawnsgirlxo

Tj maxx has awesome deals on Michael Kors. I got my very first one from there while i was on vacation in ocean city. The price was excellent too!


----------



## Stephg

Harper2719 said:


> Hi all - I am new to MK and was wondering what the discounts at the outlet typically are.  I was there today and saw a bag I really liked - they were offering 40% off every item with an additional 20% off if you spent $250.  Is this typical?  Do the discounts go higher/lower?   Thank you for any insight you can provide!!!



40% is pretty typical at the outlet, I've seen 60% the odd time but not often.


----------



## Harper2719

Stephg said:


> 40% is pretty typical at the outlet, I've seen 60% the odd time but not often.



Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

MK is having a semi annual sale on his website....25% off select already reduced styles.


----------



## Bootlover07

Is the next Macy's sale end of August? I know F &F is usually then but wasn't sure if there would be anything before.


----------



## Bootlover07

Never mind, figured it out! I was thinking of Shop for a Cause and that's August 26th! [emoji6]


----------



## PurseUOut

Bootlover07 said:


> Is the next Macy's sale end of August? I know F &F is usually then but wasn't sure if there would be anything before.



Macy's has extra 25% off $75 or more today select items using code FOCUS. Quite a few sale and new FP MK bags included. I ordered the brick color savannah and wallet for 25% off


----------



## Stephg

A lot of bisque coloured items are on sale on mk.ca for the Canadians out there  bisque Selma is tempting!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I just ordered Extra Large Sloan, quilted bisque. I couldnt resist. 25% off the already sale price pkus ******. $207 for lambskin quilted leather.


----------



## doraemon33

Seems like no more good deals after 2016...
*Michael Kors is fed up with department stores damaging its brand*
*http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/10/michael-kors-is-fed-up-with-department-stores-damaging-its-brand.html*


----------



## smileydimples

doraemon33 said:


> Seems like no more good deals after 2016...
> *Michael Kors is fed up with department stores damaging its brand*
> *http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/10/michael-kors-is-fed-up-with-department-stores-damaging-its-brand.html*


I read this too...it's too bad I only buy my ourses on sale so I will not buy as much...good for my wallet


----------



## paula3boys

doraemon33 said:


> Seems like no more good deals after 2016...
> *Michael Kors is fed up with department stores damaging its brand*
> *http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/10/michael-kors-is-fed-up-with-department-stores-damaging-its-brand.html*



People will still wait for it to go on sale at the boutique or for it to go to outlets. Dept stores regular sales (I'm talking to you Macys) does hurt them though


----------



## cdtracing

doraemon33 said:


> Seems like no more good deals after 2016...
> *Michael Kors is fed up with department stores damaging its brand*
> *http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/10/michael-kors-is-fed-up-with-department-stores-damaging-its-brand.html*



People better get them while they can.  Looks like the Super Deals Train is pulling into the station!  I still hope we can get some good deals on the new fall colors before he locks them down.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

cdtracing said:


> People better get them while they can.  Looks like the Super Deals Train is pulling into the station!  I still hope we can get some good deals on the new fall colors before he locks them down.


Just did at about 2am this morning. I did notice that Macy's 25% off sale prices did not apply to Coach. I guess MK is also heading towards thus direction.


----------



## cdtracing

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just did at about 2am this morning. I did notice that Macy's 25% off sale prices did not apply to Coach. I guess MK is also heading towards thus direction.



Yes, it seem both MK & Coach are taking control of who sells what & for how much.
What goodies did you buy??


----------



## ubo22

doraemon33 said:


> Seems like no more good deals after 2016...
> *Michael Kors is fed up with department stores damaging its brand*
> *http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/10/michael-kors-is-fed-up-with-department-stores-damaging-its-brand.html*


I'm actually in favor of this new strategy.  For those of us who've already purchased the majority of our MK bag collection (at discounted prices), it will be nice to have fewer people carrying MK bag(s) in the future.  I don't think he'll be making as many MMK bags and will focus more on the MKC line.  There won't be as many deals for new purchasers, but that doesn't affect me as I've already acquired all the MK bags I desire.  It will also make all those older, discontinued MK bags more desirable and sought after (i.e., the Hamilton, Sutton, large Selma), as they will no longer be available.  Suits me just fine.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I'm actually in favor of this new strategy.  For those of us who've already purchased the majority of our MK bag collection (at discounted prices), it will be nice to have fewer people carrying MK bag(s) in the future.  I don't think he'll be making as many MMK bags and will focus more on the MKC line.  There won't be as many deals for new purchasers, but that doesn't affect me as I've already acquired all the MK bags I desire.  It will also make all those older, discontinued MK bags more desirable and sought after (i.e., the Hamilton, Sutton, large Selma), as they will no longer be available.  Suits me just fine.



Yes, I agree.  It will be nice to see the market less glutted.  I think this has been the problem all along & MK & Coach feel their brands have lost out because of so many dept store sales that the market has become saturated with their product.

There are only a few more bags I would like to get before the ride is over....mostly colors I would like to add & only a couple of styles from the MMK line.  I have already begun more focus on the MKC line for new additions.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it seem both MK & Coach are taking control of who sells what & for how much.
> What goodies did you buy??


An extra large quilted Sloan in Bisque. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I just ordered Extra Large Sloan, quilted bisque. I couldnt resist. 25% off the already sale price pkus ******. $207 for lambskin quilted leather.



Did you order from Macy's? Is it patent leather? It looks like it is from the picture.


----------



## BeachBagGal

doraemon33 said:


> Seems like no more good deals after 2016...
> *Michael Kors is fed up with department stores damaging its brand*
> *http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/10/michael-kors-is-fed-up-with-department-stores-damaging-its-brand.html*



Wow that's too bad for me, but my wallet will be happy. [emoji14]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

BeachBagGal said:


> Did you order from Macy's? Is it patent leather? It looks like it is from the picture.



I did order from Macy's. I've seen descriptions stating that it is "shiny" or "glossy" but I don't think it's outright patent leather if that makes sense. This was another reason why I was hesitant, too. But, good thing it is returnable. I am guessing that it has a sheen to it like some of the quilted leather pieces that Kate Spade has produced. The Gold Coast collection comes to mind.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I agree.  It will be nice to see the market less glutted.  I think this has been the problem all along & MK & Coach feel their brands have lost out because of so many dept store sales that the market has become saturated with their product.
> 
> There are only a few more bags I would like to get before the ride is over....mostly colors I would like to add & only a couple of styles from the MMK line.  I have already begun more focus on the MKC line for new additions.


Yes, the market is saturated, but I don't think Michael Kors was complaining all those years he was making billions of dollars selling to the masses.  Now, all of sudden, it's the department stores' fault that the brand image has been hurt.  Anyway, it's a good position to be in having purchased most, if not all, of the MK bags on my wish list.  Good luck in your search for those last few bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I did order from Macy's. I've seen descriptions stating that it is "shiny" or "glossy" but I don't think it's outright patent leather if that makes sense. This was another reason why I was hesitant, too. But, good thing it is returnable. I am guessing that it has a sheen to it like some of the quilted leather pieces that Kate Spade has produced. The Gold Coast collection comes to mind.



I've been eyeing that bag, but wasn't sure on how shiny the leather is.  Hmmm... [emoji848]. I ordered the smaller size in black sometime back and the leather was amazingly soft and gorgeous. I returned it due to it was all sorts of banged up (you could tell it was a return) and they didn't have anymore in stock. Since then I've had this bag on my radar. I have some giftcards too. Hmmm hmmm


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Yes, the market is saturated, but I don't think Michael Kors was complaining all those years he was making billions of dollars selling to the masses.  Now, all of sudden, it's the department stores' fault that the brand image has been hurt.  Anyway, it's a good position to be in having purchased most, if not all, of the MK bags on my wish list.  Good luck in your search for those last few bags.



Yeah, I don't think he was refusing all the money he was making during the years he was selling to the masses.  He allowed the Dept stores to sell & put them on sale so, inevitably, the blame lies with him for allowing it to continue.  I'm glad to be in the position I am with my collection.  I haven't really bought much since he discontinued the Large bags like the Selma & limited the colors in the N/S Hamilton & Dillon.  There haven't been much in the MMK line that has rung my bell lately.  I really like the Large Mercer for Fall but not if it's in that cheap bonded leather stuff.  If it was leather bonded to suede like the Miranda or the Gracie, I would be getting that one.  As it is, I'm being very selective of what I buy & if I can get it on the secondary market nwt, that's even better.  I'm more focused on getting some of the past season's colors that I missed out on in a large style that I love, specifically a Large Selma in DD.  But I'm pretty pleased with what I have already.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

BeachBagGal said:


> I've been eyeing that bag, but wasn't sure on how shiny the leather is.  Hmmm... [emoji848]. I ordered the smaller size in black sometime back and the leather was amazingly soft and gorgeous. I returned it due to it was all sorts of banged up (you could tell it was a return) and they didn't have anymore in stock. Since then I've had this bag on my radar. I have some giftcards too. Hmmm hmmm


Ive seen the black one and i want it, too. I dont think it is shiny like the bisque. Too bad it isnt on sale in XL. I havent checked it in the other sizes.My wallet is thankful.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Ive seen the black one and i want it, too. I dont think it is shiny like the bisque. Too bad it isnt on sale in XL. I havent checked it in the other sizes.My wallet is thankful.



Please post pix/thoughts when you get it! [emoji3]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

BeachBagGal said:


> Please post pix/thoughts when you get it! [emoji3]



I posted pics under the main forum "Michael Kors Sloan Bag" if youre still interested in taking a look!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I posted pics under the main forum "Michael Kors Sloan Bag" if youre still interested in taking a look!



[emoji106]Thx!  I just checked her out. She is a beauty!


----------



## Sweedie

doraemon33 said:


> Seems like no more good deals after 2016...
> *Michael Kors is fed up with department stores damaging its brand*
> *http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/10/michael-kors-is-fed-up-with-department-stores-damaging-its-brand.html*



I live in Sweden, as my nick implies, and MMK is extremely popular here as is MMJ. However, it's not the department stores giving huge discounts. It's the online stores so anyone wanting a great deal on MMK can often get one through reputable sites. However, I imagine MK will put an end to that as well. I bought a Selma recently at a huge discount, as well as a Julia satchel. Fashionette.com is having some sales. I cannot vouch for it, as I have never used it. I have only bought from Zalando because it is owned by a Swedish investment company and I know it is reliable. (This info is, of course, for EU-based shoppers.)


----------



## doraemon33

New sale at michael kors (US & Canada)

*Receive 20% Off of $250 or Receive 25% Off of $300*
*Receive 20% off your pre-tax purchase amount of $250 or more; or receive 25% off your pre-tax purchase of $300 or more. Offer valid on eligible purchases made August 18, 2016 (12:00 am EST) through September 1 (7:59am EST) in the US at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com. Offer applies to full price and sale merchandise. Offer not valid towards the purchase of genuine fur, gift cards, Collection Products, fragrance, Kors Studio, or Watch Hunger Stop Products, (collectively, “Excluded Products”). Placing any Michael Kors Excluded Product in your online shopping cart will prevent application of this offer to your purchase. In order to ensure redemption of this offer, please purchase Michael Kors Excluded Products in a separate transaction. Enter the promotion code (***) at time of checkout in order to redeem offer. Discount will be taken at checkout in store. No adjustments to prior purchases. Cannot be redeemed or exchanged for cash. Cannot be combined with other offers or discounts, except sale merchandise. Interim markdowns may have been taken.


----------



## PurseUOut

doraemon33 said:


> New sale at michael kors (US & Canada)
> 
> *Receive 20% Off of $250 or Receive 25% Off of $300*
> *Receive 20% off your pre-tax purchase amount of $250 or more; or receive 25% off your pre-tax purchase of $300 or more. Offer valid on eligible purchases made August 18, 2016 (12:00 am EST) through September 1 (7:59am EST) in the US at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com. Offer applies to full price and sale merchandise. Offer not valid towards the purchase of genuine fur, gift cards, Collection Products, fragrance, Kors Studio, or Watch Hunger Stop Products, (collectively, “Excluded Products”). Placing any Michael Kors Excluded Product in your online shopping cart will prevent application of this offer to your purchase. In order to ensure redemption of this offer, please purchase Michael Kors Excluded Products in a separate transaction. Enter the promotion code (***) at time of checkout in order to redeem offer. Discount will be taken at checkout in store. No adjustments to prior purchases. Cannot be redeemed or exchanged for cash. Cannot be combined with other offers or discounts, except sale merchandise. Interim markdowns may have been taken.



Dusty Blue and Cement colors just added to the sale


----------



## pradagir1029

PurseUOut said:


> Dusty Blue and Cement colors just added to the sale


Michael kors is having a GREAT sale right now with 25% off all sale styles.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pradagir1029 said:


> Michael kors is having a GREAT sale right now with 25% off all sale styles.



I saw that. Eek! [emoji51]


----------



## Slink2015

That sale is a good one. I just got the jet set travel tote zip top in cinder almost half off the normal price! Shipping needs to hurry up, because I can't wait!


----------



## DanielaKB

Slink2015 said:


> That sale is a good one. I just got the jet set travel tote zip top in cinder almost half off the normal price! Shipping needs to hurry up, because I can't wait!


 


I ordered the same  super excited !


----------



## Slink2015

DanielaKB said:


> I ordered the same  super excited !


Me too I've been watching the shipping and it's supposed to be here on Friday! I can't wait to see if it's as wonderful in person as in the pictures. I can't wait to see the color, as well, because it looks so pretty


----------



## bellevie0891

Slink2015 said:


> That sale is a good one. I just got the jet set travel tote zip top in cinder almost half off the normal price! Shipping needs to hurry up, because I can't wait!





DanielaKB said:


> I ordered the same  super excited !





Slink2015 said:


> Me too I've been watching the shipping and it's supposed to be here on Friday! I can't wait to see if it's as wonderful in person as in the pictures. I can't wait to see the color, as well, because it looks so pretty



How does the large compare to the regular Top Zip Tote?


----------



## smileydimples

DanielaKB said:


> I ordered the same  super excited !


Which site was it on sale ?


----------



## Slink2015

bellevie0891 said:


> How does the large compare to the regular Top Zip Tote?



I got the medium. The measurements sounded like they would suit my needs. As it's the travel bag, it has a middle zip divider, and more pockets which I liked for organization.


----------



## Slink2015

smileydimples said:


> Which site was it on sale ?



It was on the Michael Kors site. 

http://m.michaelkors.com/handbags/totes/_/N-283j

There are still some colors on sale here


----------



## sdkitty

I saw a MK collection bag at NR san diego today.  They never have collection bags there.  It was orig retail $900, selling for $249 as I recall.  Didn't have a style name but it was a beige/tan colored bag with a front pocket and back slip pocket.  It was a combo of smooth leather and a textured faux croc type.  Good deal for someone.


----------



## Amazingbelle

Does anybody know if dillards gonna have the 30-40% additional sale again the end of this month?


----------



## bellevie0891

Not sure if anyone is looking or not, but the outlet version Grayson is on clearance for $89. 

The one I went to had a couple signature vanilla and brown, as well as some metallic and fabric signature print. 

There were only a few left that had the D-ring and crossbody strap. Most were the version that did not include it. 

 [emoji4] I was super close to buying one off Ebay yesterday (for more) because I didn't think they were sold any longer!


----------



## DanielaKB

bellevie0891 said:


> Not sure if anyone is looking or not, but the outlet version Grayson is on clearance for $89.
> 
> 
> ?



$89? What a steal ! I so wish I had an outlet anywhere near or could get it online...I love my Grayson's and have been wanting a Vanilla !

So which one did you end up getting ?


----------



## bellevie0891

DanielaKB said:


> $89? What a steal ! I so wish I had an outlet anywhere near or could get it online...I love my Grayson's and have been wanting a Vanilla !
> 
> So which one did you end up getting ?



The brown signature medium with crossbody strap [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Saw a lot of Hamiltons at the outlet in literally every colour which are 25% off plus any running promo


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Saw a lot of Hamiltons at the outlet in literally every colour which are 25% off plus any running promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473646
> View attachment 3473647
> View attachment 3473648


My heart skipped a beat looking at all those beautiful Hamiltons!


----------



## DanielaKB

reginaPhalange said:


> Saw a lot of Hamiltons at the outlet in literally every colour which are 25% off plus any running promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473646
> View attachment 3473647
> View attachment 3473648


 
Beautiful !

Since when do they have the lock&key ones at the outlet ? I have only ever seen the ones with the gold plack 

How much were these ? So pretty


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> My heart skipped a beat looking at all those beautiful Hamiltons!


The way they were displayed was visually appealing, all the warm colours were on one side and cool on the other.


DanielaKB said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> Since when do they have the lock&key ones at the outlet ? I have only ever seen the ones with the gold plack
> 
> How much were these ? So pretty


I think they just got them recently, I haven't set foot in an MK (lifestyle or outlet) in ages but the SA said that Lifestyle has phased out the Hamilton so now the outlets carry it. They were priced at $368 I believe plus 25% off and there was also a spend more, save more sale happening.


----------



## PurseUOut

*10/3: NEW FALL 2016 COLORS ADDED TO SALE @ 30-50% OFF*
Antique Rose
Brick


----------



## reginaPhalange

Canadian MK Outlets:
Spend $250 and save 30%
Spend $350 and save 40%
Spend $450 and save 50%


----------



## Stephg

MK.ca has 25% off sale items - new things added to sale section, some hamiltons are there for anyone looking.


----------



## cdtracing

Last day for 30% off Fall Favorites....outerwear, boots, & more.  Online & in stores.


----------



## cdtracing

Macy's 20% off Birthday Sales ends tonight.


----------



## Stephg

Holiday style event

*20% OFF YOUR PURCHASE OF $250 OR MORE*
*25% OFF YOUR PURCHASE OF $500 OR MORE*
*30% OFF YOUR PURCHASE OF $750 OR MORE*
VALID ON FULL-PRICE ITEMS ONLY / USE CODE HOLIDAY16 / NOW THROUGH NOVEMBER 21

*** FYI it says on full price items only, but I put sale items in my cart that added up to $250 and the code worked ***


----------



## cdtracing

MK still has 25% off already reduced styles sales going on.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Why do the sale prices on MK.com keep changing?  For example, the Hamilton was priced at $134ish and now, the same colors, are showing $179.  Also, the main sale page shows the Hamilton ranging from $107.40-$179 but yet there is not a single color priced below $179, at least not in stock. Maybe it's just me but I find this annoying.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Why do the sale prices on MK.com keep changing?  For example, the Hamilton was priced at $134ish and now, the same colors, are showing $179.  Also, the main sale page shows the Hamilton ranging from $107.40-$179 but yet there is not a single color priced below $179, at least not in stock. Maybe it's just me but I find this annoying.


I've had that happen to me a couple times, usually when a sale has ended or when I click a certain style but none of the remaining colours are marked down. The sale price usually reflects the ones that are now sold out but it never hurts to check back - I once got a Large Navy Selma for $199 with an additional 25% off or something which was a great buy[emoji5]


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> I've had that happen to me a couple times, usually when a sale has ended or when I click a certain style but none of the remaining colours are marked down. The sale price usually reflects the ones that are now sold out but it never hurts to check back - I once got a Large Navy Selma for $199 with an additional 25% off or something which was a great buy[emoji5]


Thanks, that's what I figured.  The weird thing is that I bought a pale pink Hamilton a few days ago at the $134 price and that color is still in stock, not limited availability, and is now $179.  I have seen this item cycle from $134 to $179 a few times over the past week.  I am only looking because I may buy another color but will not pay $179 when the same colors were $134 a few days ago and the same sale is running through tomorrow.  Not sure why the price keep changing.  I totally understand if a sale ends and the item goes back up in price but, in this case, the sale is not over until 11/21.  I will keep looking, though!  

I just think that they need to work on their site.  There are so many sale items that appear to be available to purchase but are already sold out.  I understand that things seem to come back in stock but it's funny how often they cycle in and out of stock.  I guess I just find the site a bit wonky compared to others.  Such problems I have, right?  Lol!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Thanks, that's what I figured.  The weird thing is that I bought a pale pink Hamilton a few days ago at the $134 price and that color is still in stock, not limited availability, and is now $179.  I have seen this item cycle from $134 to $179 a few times over the past week.  I am only looking because I may buy another color but will not pay $179 when the same colors were $134 a few days ago and the same sale is running through tomorrow.  Not sure why the price keep changing.  I totally understand if a sale ends and the item goes back up in price but, in this case, the sale is not over until 11/21.  I will keep looking, though!
> 
> I just think that they need to work on their site.  There are so many sale items that appear to be available to purchase but are already sold out.  I understand that things seem to come back in stock but it's funny how often they cycle in and out of stock.  I guess I just find the site a bit wonky compared to others.  Such problems I have, right?  Lol!


Try calling CS, they should have current/the most up to date price and it doesn't hurt to let them know how much you paid for the first one during this same sale. Sometimes there's a price difference based on colour though so that may be why you're seeing fluctuations. I agree with the items coming in and out of stock can get frustrating, they should have a thing like Sephora where you enter your email to get an alert when an item goes back in stock so you're not forced to stalk to the site, it's much more user friendly!


----------



## Stobb.richa

Anyone know any stores around Newcastle that have great deals for Michael kors


----------



## Stobb.richa

Any sites online that have great bargains for Michael kors?


----------



## Nathaliia

Will the official website offer anything special for Black Friday this year?


----------



## ubo22

Nathaliia said:


> Will the official website offer anything special for Black Friday this year?


I asked yesterday, and they said there will be a sale, but it may be the one that just started today.  Not sure.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Nathaliia said:


> Will the official website offer anything special for Black Friday this year?


I think last year they had a tiered sale, with a dollar amount off each tier (ie: $50 off a purchase of $250 to $499; $150 off a purchase of $500 to $749; and $250 off a purchase of $750 or more)


----------



## Nathaliia

ubo22 said:


> I asked yesterday, and they said there will be a sale, but it may be the one that just started today.  Not sure.


The deal 25% off seemed much better( At least for some items I've been watching


----------

